# Christian Ladies - all denominations Part 2



## Bambam

New home ladies.........


----------



## carole

Lovely pic of the twins GuitarAngel


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Ooooo, we have a new home  .  Hope we all make the move ok.

Amanda - They are just GORGEOUS.  No doubt it'll be very tiring for you both in the coming weeks, but they truly are a blessing.  grea Enjoy every minute.

Update from me ....... great news that the lump is just a ganglion.  PHEW!!!!!  So it may need surgical removal, but we've elected to just wait and see what happens with it.  No need to really say it, but I am just soooooo relieved.  Thank God.

Hope everyone has some nice plans for the weekend ..... I'm working 7.30am - 7.30pm tomorrow for my parents, then normal job on Monday, so not much R&R this weekend.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bambam

Oh Julie I am so relieved and happy for you. The last few days must have been so stressful waiting for the results    

Wishing you all a very happy Bank Holiday weekend

Amanda xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Brilliant news Julie, so glad it all turned out well Hope you manage to find some time to relax between all your shifts!

Congratulations Amanda and well done!!!   They are just beautiful. Praise God for this wonderful miracle. Enjoy every minute of it.

Kittens xox


----------



## georgette

hello my dears

PHew what a fortnight. My boy is truly truly perfect and the light of or lives. e are so immensely grateful. We had a beautiful blessing for him and are plaaning the christening. He has changed so much in the last 2 weeks. Off all ventilatory support and on full feeds via wee tube, so we just need to learn to breast feed together and we are home and dry!!! They think maybe a week. So we are praying very hard! 

Julie - glad your DD is good! 
Lots of love and prayers to all of you, am off to bed! Even part time parenting to a baby in hospital is exhausting!

G
xx


----------



## raphael

Dear Rose,

So very sorry to read about your recent loss and the very hard times you have been through in the past three years. You seem like a very brave lady. I really hope that you find the strength and courage to heal and try again. Love and prayers. Raphael xx


----------



## Bree

Dear Rose, glad to see you are feeling like you can post again. I am too down in the dumps myself to say anything cheery or positive. 

I was watching Ranulf Fiennes going up Everest at 65 and after heart surgery too! He made a comment when he was half way up that resonated with me; he said "at this point my focus isnt on reaching the summit , it is simply on putting one foot in front of the other and not stopping"

I feel emotionally, financially and physically drained by IVF.  DH is being no help what so ever and I have lost the ability to pray all of a sudden. 

Rose , I know I have my DS and I should stop moaning, but I have had 2 BFP's in the last 6 months and lost them both. I guess I am grieving for what might have been. We dont have the money to do a fresh cycle with our donor again (9,800 Euros) so the dream of having a genetic sibling for Ben is gone. 
But I know things are worse for you cos you are still trying for your first little one. And I do remember how desperate that felt (you can see from my foot-notes it was a horrible journey) I didnt think it would ever happen, so I can guess how you are feeling at the moment. Probably the last thing you need is some-one like me whinging!!

You may have said before but I was just wondering what your job was?

JULIE just wanted to say I am glad that DDs foot  lump is nothing sinister.  

Bree xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Rose & Bree - Massive, massive  ladies.  It's so refreshing that you can come on here and truly explain how you are feeling, without people judging you, but just sending you love and  for you.  I am so sorry that we have all had to go through so much pain, and that we all have to suffer people's insensitive and upsetting comments.  .

Georgette - So glad that everything is going well and  that your little man will be feeding well enough to be home with you soon.  Don't be hard on yourself saying you are part-time parenting - it must be really hard to leave him behind and very tiring going backwards and forwards to hospital.  .

Thank you for all your lovely comments about DD.

Do hope you all have a good weekend ... I worked for my parents yesterday, and I'm back at work again tomorrow, but I have had a FAB day today though.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Rose - have you thought of treatment abroad ? It's just that there seems to be a lot of success for single ladies at places like Reprofit etc. 
 for you

Julie - so pleased at good news for DD  

Georgette - we had a premie too, so know what it's like  going back and forth to hospital etc


----------



## Wicklow

georgette - congratulations on the birth of your little boy - does he have a name yet? Praying for him to gain strength xx

guitarlady - gorgeous picture of your twins enjoy every minute xxx

hi to all, just a quick hi as off out - catch up soon

Ruth


----------



## blooming

ROSE AND BREE - lots and lots of       and      for you.

i've learned something on this journey, your pain is something no one can feel for you no matter how close they may be to you. you feel your pain yourself.
i've also learned that with faith, believing that there is a HOPE that is beyond hope, the pain will not kill you. however long it may take, you will go on and find peace after a loss, knowing tomorrow the sun will come up again.

all the best and God bless you always.

blooming


----------



## Bambam

Hi Rose  

Just a thought as you are reading up on diet and vits etc..Have you read any of Zita West's books? I have no personal experience but one if the girls who had tx at the same clinic as me went to see her last year as she's had 12 cycles and quite a few m/c. She put together a personal programme of diet and vits for her and her following ivf cycle was successful and she had her baby girl in March

Amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick hello really from me.

Blooming - Such lovely words, thank you honey.

Rose & Bree - Some more  for you.

Georgette - Any news yet on when your l/o will be home?  I do hope it's very soon.

Amanda - Hope you are all getting on ok.

Rose, Ruth, Bernie, Raphael, Kittens, Bambam - .

Well I've just done my first 3 day week (well 4 days if you include the fact I worked Saturday for my parents) and I'm pooped.  Tomorrow I need to crack on with housework as we've got friends coming over Friday night and we are out Friday in the daytime.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

OTS, just wondering how you are doing? Bree x


----------



## georgette

hllo my dears

Thank you for your kind words. I am praying very hard that we will be home as a little family,maybe thursday. We are now demand feeding and I feel the pressure to make sure that my boy is getting enough milk in him! I was grumpy and hot and frustrated this evening leaving the hospital and I forgot to kiss him good bye and now I feel hideous and guilty - will have to call and check he is okay. The madness idefinitely setting in! 

Rose - I am glad the ERCP went smoothly, so sorry it had to happen. Hope you are feeling slightly more positive.  
Bree -    what  difficult time you are having at the moment   for you.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Not been about for a while, and I'll be struggling to get on much as my laptop has died.  We do have a computer upstairs, but I don't often have the time to get just for being on the pooter.

My love & hugs to you all, whatever you are up to and however you are feeling at the moment.

I hope you don't mind but I wanted to share with you some tragic and deeply upsetting news we had today.  My DD has had the privilege to get to know a little boy who was severely disabled following a car accident some years ago.  He attended her school and was a lovely little soul - always smiling and nipping about in his electric wheelchair.  Sadly, Sam caught meningitis in the holidays and passed away, so we had to explain to our DD about him being with God & the Angels now.  Today we have heard that following Sam's death, his parents then committed suicide by jumping from Beachy Head with Sam's body.  I am distraught to hear this news, and can't really begin to get my head round it.  I am  that they are all at peace now, and would be grateful for your  too.

It was hard to believe it but there were journalists at my DD's school tonight, trying to get to speak to our children.  How anyone can think it's appropriate to try and talk about such tragic news to 5 year olds I will never understand.

I do hope I've not upset people by posting this, but as it's in all the papers today, and on the news, I imagine you will have heard about it anyway.

As I said earlier, love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Oh Julie - I had read that story in the news. So sad.   to you and DD.


----------



## **ElaineW**

How utterly tragic Julie--I saw the news on the tv. I suppose they just couldnt live without him   
may they all rest in peace


----------



## Wicklow

julie - i had heard it on the news yesterday that 3 people had died but hadnt heard the full story - I will say an extra special prayer for sam and for your dd - thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## blooming

dh and i saw this story on the news and my heart just broke cos i couldn't imagine the kind of pain it would take to get to the point where they would do that. so so sad.

big     for your lovely dd and a   for sam's precious little soul and his family.

blooming.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you ladies.  We just hadn't realised how much effect Sam had on us in the short time we've known him .... we miss his big smile so much already.  My DD cried and said how much she misses him already and she really wishes he could come back to school.  She did give me the biggest hug yesterday morning when she saw his face on the news though and said we need to remember the happy times we had with him.   .  

Then DH's Dad discovered a lump and is going in on Monday for it to be removed. We are thinking  until we get the results back.  Also, a very good friend's Mum has just been diagnosed with Hodgkins non-lymphoma (sp?) so I am  really hard for her.

It's certainly a week for me to count my blessings & feel the privileges I have.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## kittensdtm

Julie, It was heartbreaking to hear that story about wee Sam and his parents. There really are few words that you can say when you hear something like that. It must be so painful for the rest of their family to deal with the loss of three dear people. It's also unfathomable the way the media turn it into a frenzy and try to interview 5yr olds! I wish they had some common decency and respect. 

It sounds like you've had a tough week, esp with your father in law too.  I'll  for a good outcome with regard to that. Give DD a hug from me, bless her. Children do have more wisdom that grown ups a lot of the time  . 

I've just had a lovely chat with a friend of mine, who is also childless and 24 years my senior. It was good to finally tell her what's been going on in my life-and I think I was hoping for an easy remedy to the effect of 'if you do this (or with time), it doesn't hurt as much anymore' but no such thing! Although it was good to hear how she still struggles with it but has managed to do so many positive things with her life even so. So all in all, a very nice afternoon made complete with coffee and cake 

Wishing everyone a happy weekend! 

Kittens xox


----------



## carole

Does anyone listen to Aled Jones on Radio 2 ona Sunday morning ? I think he's great    
Even DH likes him


----------



## Bambam

Oh Julie     I just wanted to send you some hugs and also lots of     for DH's dad. You have had so much heartache to deal with recently my heart goes out to you, and bless you for still being able to count your blessings through such terrible tough and challenging times  

Amanda xx


----------



## georgette

poor poor sam and his parents     
what a terrible tragedy

G
xxxx


----------



## Ots

It's been quiet on here and I was hoping to add some good news, but alas no. I have had my second second chemical pregnancy with DEIVF. I'm devastated. We have frosties so there is some hope, but I'm so sad now that I can't see that yet. It just seems like a lottery. I'm having real problems seeing where God is in all this.

Sorry to have a moan ladies, but it gets harder rather than easier doesn't it? The strange thing is that friends were much more sympathetic the first time. It's almost as if they think it's easier the second time or they have compassion fatigue, so it all feels very lonely. My husband and counsellor are keeping me sane thank goodness.

Love to everyone

Otsxx


----------



## georgette

Ots, I am so veryvery sorry to hear that, I cannot imagine your pain. I can quite believe it gets harder rather than easier and my prayers are with you. Though it maybe very murky at the moment, God is in there somewhere. IT is not my place to say where, but he is there somewhere. I hope he reveals himself to you soon. This must be an incredibly painful time.   
Georgette


----------



## carole

Ots


----------



## Sasha B

Ots so very sorry for your loss     . It is a lonely path to go down. I'll pray that God sends one or two people who can really position themselves around you and give you all the love, support, prayers and hugs that you need right now.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Ots.   . I am so terribly sorry to read your news & I understand your sadness only too well.   .  I've felt recently that I have to stop talking about anything IF related to family/friends as they think it's all behind me ... like you said ... it's like they have compassion fatigue, so I just hold it in.  I know it will be impossible to feel this now, but someone once said on here that God never gives us more than he knows we can deal with.  I struggled with this during my m/c's but I'm beginning to think that there is truth in that, and I'm becoming a better person for all the sadness I've endured.  We will all be  for you and truly hope you feel lifted and lighter for it.  Take care of yourself and do whatever you need to do, but be kind to yourself.  .

 &  to everyone else.

Sorry I've been really AWOL.  My laptop is no more, and I'm struggling with our old PC.  Much the same here ... Sam and his parent's funeral was today but I was unable to go as we had a consultants appt.  I'm having lots of tests done now for recurrent m/c's - for immune issues/chromosone problems/blood clotting/lupus etc.  Nervous about all these tests again, but I think it'll be worth it.  

Ok, pc driving me nuts already (screen keeps flashing), so I'll pop back soon.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Bree

OTS, So sorry to hear your news. Its so horrible to have to go through that. Much worse than a straight bfn I think. Maybe next time things will be different. Dont give up. Fling all your energy into getting ready for your frosties   . I am thinking of you. Bree xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

OTS, very sad to read your news.  I hope you find support and can find strength very soon. xx

hello everyone, I hope you are well. Very busy on my end but doing well. Will catch up soon. xx
amanda


----------



## izora

Hello ladies,

Its been a long time i posted here on FF, I usually read some posts but try not to reply ( i just wonder if i have anyhing to give back in return). This journey is tiring.....

Ots I am really sorry to read your about your news. The truth is nobody can understand the pain you go thru while searching for the fruit of the womb. I really think your loved ones try to shield you from pain when they avoid talking about the issue or when they pretend everything is alright and not show their compassion towards you. At these times people are usually short of words and confused, they would not know how to react or behave towards you. But believe me they do feel your pain and are praying for you.

Its been a rough ride for me as well, but what can i do but hold on to the author and finisher of my faith, believing that his promises towards me and every family that desires children will come to pass in his time.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello all 

Wow, we are all quiet these days, and myself included.  I still have no laptop and the pc upstairs is a nightmare.

Send my love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello .... anyone there?     

Where did everyone go?

Do hope you are all ok.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hi julie, I'm still here   i find it hard to pick up conversation after sadness is shared on the board.    My heart goes out to all of you who continue the tough journey to motherhood or expanding families.   I am definately here reading and offering support to those who need it when I can of course!

Iz, don't worry about not being able to 'give anything back'. You post as much as needed. Sometimes venting and asking for support is what our hearts need. I don't think one can strictly just give in such hard times.   

I do hope you are all well dear hearts. And if anything enjoying the summer sunshine.


amanda xx


----------



## carole

Good luck Rose


----------



## izora

All the best Rose, and please remain positive. I really wish you all the best. I was to start a fresh cycle this month but i have moved it, am quite busy right now with my MSc dissertation so decided to finish first.

You will be in my prayers, really!


----------



## Wicklow

I am sorry for not being on here as much as I feel i should be - 
I find it hard sometimes to offer real support when i have never experienced ivf not working or a mc but when i was pregnant with thomas i did bleed a lot so it could have been reality and I know how i was feeling at that time. 
I am always here for anyone who needs someone who will just listen to them. 

Rose - hun, thinking of you, please keep posting on here too, were all here to support you

izora - you have obviously had a rough time of it hun - were here if you want to talk and you are so right about God being our author, our creator and most importantly our friend and we must fully rely on him and keep focusing on him.

I was always told - when you hit rock bottom......look up!

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Glad it's not just a Julie thread now .

Rose - I wish you so much luck with your next attempt hun & I'm glad at least they've found something so they can tweak your meds.  I really do  it makes all the difference for you.  .

Amanda - Love the new pics - they look so different already.  Hope it's all going well & you aren't too sleep deprived.  

Ruth - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope your little ones are well & the dreaded SF hasn't hit too close to you.

Izora - Sounds like a good plan to finish the dissertation first, so you can focus properly on your cycle when the time comes.

 to everyone else.  Hope you are all well.

Well, my DD has had the dreaded ~ Julie whispers "swine flu"~ - but thankfully it was a mild case and despite being stuck indoors for 7 days she did ok.  Poor lamb got it the night before her 5th b'day so missed her special day at school, family tea, birthday party, school disco, first sports day & bbq.  She was so lovely through it all though and just didn't complain.  This weekend we've had her postponed family tea & birthday party though.

I'm still awaiting the results of my recurrent m/c tests ... about another 2 weeks to wait I think.  I'm also having another lumbar puncture on 27th June as I've had some more neuro type problems recently.  Can't say I'm looking forward to it, but needs must.

Anyway, that's about it for us.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

and    for you Rose


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Rose.  I was having a sad day too, but I've read your post and I'm terribly saddened to hear your news.  Massive  my lovely.  I really do hope the FSH has just risen this cycle, and the next test shows better results so you can try again.  .  XXX


----------



## Wicklow

rose - hun ((((hug))) so hard for you hopefully things will sort for the next attempt hun xxxx

julie - poor little lady - and missing all those things, shes a star for being so good - 5 already - wow! Alfie is 5 next month, that scares me to death. We go away the day after his birthday so thats great

to everyone else, werever you are, whatever your troubles or joys ((((((hugs))))))) to you all and a big prayer up to the big man!!

Love ruth


----------



## Bambam

Rose      so sorry to hear your news. I had consistent high fsh and after doing some research I did a few things and it lowered in to the normal range. It went went from 16 to 8   The first thing i did was take wheatgrass every day. I couldn't get it fresh so bought the powder and mixed it into a smoothie every morning. It is a bit of an acquired taste   You can also get the powder in capsule form but i opted for the powder as it's more effective than the capsules and i did get used to the taste v quickly. I also did acupuncture weekly as it is very good for 'rebalancing' our bodies. 

Hopefully yours is just a blip but i thought i'd butt in and let you know of my experience just in case it was helpful to you  

Amanda xx


----------



## Bambam

Hi Rose

That made me laugh about the wheatgrass, it's so true   I did the chinese herbs too and boy are they disgusting   I had the powder and would add it to boiling water. My herbalist had given me a little taster to try which was ok but when the 'real' ones arrived DP made them up for me and i took one sip and sat at the dinner table and sobbed, they were so disgusting   I did persevere though and used to drink them very quickly and eat something tasty straight after. Very soon i got used to the taste though and the effect everything had on my fsh made it soooooooo worth while   

   

Amanda xx


----------



## carole

I did the vile chinese herb tea and tablets too -


----------



## Flow13

Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I am Claire, and I have been married to Ian for nearly 3 years. Ian has 3 children from previous marriage. 

Anyways my hubby had his vas reversal in February 8 years after intital vasectomy. Test results are good and showa it was a successful op. So now we are ttc. 

We are also both Christians and members of an evangelical church. 

Before the op we decided to tell members of the church, as we felt that we needed their prayers. We are so glad we told people - they have been so supportive, and the prayers paid off with the op.

Now all we need to do is pray for our  .

Claire. xxx


----------



## georgette

Hi claire and welcome

Rose so sorry to hear of FSH lets hope the grass helps! 

Not much to report here, but the gorgeous little one is smiling away! if only we could go beyond 3 hour feeding....

My prayers to you all

xx

Georgette


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL again recently .... laptop still not repaired & unfortunately I've had the dreaded SF so have been a bit out of action.  Didn't end up having my lumbar puncture today (due to SF) and we're not camping this week, but we are having a couple of nights away which I'm really looking forward to.

Anyway, welcome to Claire.  Wish you loads of luck with everything.  We all used to be chatterboxes, but recently we've all been a bit quiet.  Would be lovely to have some good news to get us all going again.

Rose - I'm so sorry to hear about your rise in FSH levels - I'm scared to ask for mine to be done again t.b.h.  Really hope your persistance with the wheatgrass pays off.  .

Georgette - Ah, the 3 hour feeds ... remember them still.  It seemed like I'd just finish feeding, change her, settle her to sleep and I'd get 1/2 hour shut eye before it all started again.  Would still do it all again in a flash though.  Hope you can get some rest though hun.  .

Carole - .  Hello hun, hope all's good with you.


Bambam - Good to hear your perserverance with the foul herbs paid off.

Ruth - Hope all is good with you too.  Wow ... 5 already ... the time goes too quickly.  

Big  and  to everyone.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ots

Just popping in to say hello to everyone. I haven't been using the boards for a while now as I find it all too hard. Sending everyone lots of love

Ots x x


----------



## carole

Ots   to you


----------



## Ots

Thank you, Carole.

CXX


----------



## Flow13

Hi everyone and thank you for the welcome. 

I just want to send loadsa   and   to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

May I join you?

Dh & I are Christians and currently are members of a baptist church. 

Piriam


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Firstly a big welcome to Piriam.  We used to be a really chatty bunch on here, but we're a bit quiet at the moment.  We've all had rather a lot going on, and whilst sometimes it's comforting to be here, sometimes it's easier not to.  I'm getting scared to post because I never seem to have anything exciting to report.  Anyway, welcome to the thread.  

Flow13 - Hello again.  Thanks for the  &  .... here have some in return   . 

Ots - Big  my lovely.  

Sasha/Carole/Ruth/Rose/Bambam/Georgette/Amanda - 

Well, I finally have a new hard drive in the laptop, so easier to get on the computer.  Unfortunately, following my lumbar puncture on Monday, I've been a bit poorly and despite stubbornly struggling into work on Wed & yesterday I ended up getting rushed off to hospital yesterday.  So now, I'm on enforced rest.  The results from my recurrent m/c tests all came back clear, which is great news of course, but doesn't give us any clues as to what's been going on.  Still .... as I keep remembering, I'm never given more than I can deal with   .

I do think about you all often & hope things are going well.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## kittensdtm

Just wanted to say 'Hi' to all the lovely ladies on here. Like Julie, not much exciting news to report so not on often, although I do read all the posts. Just waiting these three long years for something to happen! 

Julie-hope you recover soon poor dear. 

Welcome to all the newbies who have joined us on this thread. It's a nice place to be when you need a chat or some advice

Love to all,

Kittens xox


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies  ,

Julie - Thanks for the welcome. I'm sorry that you're having a hard time    . I hope you recover from the lumber puncture soon. 

Here's a quick (ish) introduction to us - Dh & I have been married for 11 yrs     We were ttc for a few yrs, having treatment (clomid) & on the verge of going to Guys to look into IVF when Dh's health deteriorated fairly dramatically     . He needed a kidney transplant, obviously we had to put ttc on hold    , but it was a real answer to   when we discovered his Mum was a match. A year later Dh & Mil had their ops, which was successful, another answer to   . A year after that we discovered that we had a suprise natural   our little girl is nearly two and a half now    . We are so grateful, however this has been a really tough year    . To cut a very long story short, Dh has come to realise he's currently to ill (and will be needing another transplant in the not so distant future    ) to continue working and is in the process of applying for ill health retirement   which will be financially challenging    . We got another suprise natural   at the end of May. We were so suprised but so thrilled, but sadly I m/c a month ago     .

We are trusting that God has a plan for us, but it's so hard       We are so grateful for our dd and our friends & family.

Sorry for the long post all about me, 

Hope to get to know you all better,

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piriam,

Welcome to this thread. I am so sorry to hear about the pain and grief that you've had to deal with from your husband's illness and from your recent miscarriage. It is early days yet and I think you're amazing to be strong enough to post. Trusting in God is not an easy choice (even though it is the best one) especially when your journey has not been an easy one. I imagine that you have had to grapple with the whole area of God's healing and provision through this. I will keep you & your Dh in my prayers. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Sasha,

It has & continues to be hard, but I know that God has a plan, just don't know what it is yet    

It sounds like you've also had to grapple with God's plan for your life. It's hard trusting sometimes isn't it? But you're right it's the best choice.

Thanks for praying.

Piriam


----------



## Flow13

Hi to you all. 

Just wanted to say hope you are all ok. xxxxxxx

Claire. xxx


----------



## Piriam

Flow13,

Hope you are ok too.      to all.

Piriam


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hello ladies. Wanted to send my love and hope all are doing well and coping ok. xx
amanda


----------



## Piriam

Ladies,

How are you all?    

Thanks for your support. Dh & I are both feeling under the weather at the moment   Dh has an appt with his renal consultant on Mon to talk about what extra evidence they can give for the pension appeal. Giving an estimate of when he'll need to go on the transplant list based on how his kidney function is deteriorating now compared to how it deteriorated before the last transplant etc. So we're hoping that it all goes well.

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piram,

I am sorry to hear that your Dh's kidney is not working so well now. I hope that you get some strong evidence to support his going back on the list if and when he needs to. I will keep you both in my prayers.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thank you Sasha, How are you?

   to all

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

I'm good and sad at the same time. Good, because my Bella's birthday is coming up and there is much excitement in the house over that, but sad that her Daddy is not here to see it. It's also my birthday 5 days before and I would appreciate your prayers as the last few years after my Dh died I have not wanted to celebrate it or even think about it. He was the one who made my birthday special. Now I focus all my effort on DD's party instead. Sorry, this sounds like I am on a real downer but I'm not. Its just the complexity of being bereaved.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a flying visit from me to pass on some very big  for Sasha and Piriam.  

Sasha - You are always in my  hun & I really hope that you feel able to celebrate your birthday as well as Bellas.  I'm sure Bella will want you to have a special day, as you are such a special Mummy. 

Piriam - So sorry to hear about your DH's kidney.  Really hope you get the answers soon. X

 and  to everyone.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Sasha - How are you doing? I hope that Bella has a lovely birthday & that you can cope with yours, will    . It must be bitter sweet when her birthday comes around. I can understand that you want to ignore your day & concentrate on Bella. I hope you have lots of support, do feel free to PM me if you want to chat.    

Rose -     good to see you here hun.

Julie -   How are you?

Claire - How are you?  

Thanks for thinking of me ladies,  arrived last wk/end & the physical endo pain has been fairly manageable with volterol & tramadol this mth. I haven't ended up     cause it physically hurts so much, like I usually do. But I was    sat when   started. I didn't want   I just want Pip to be with us still    . I know having   means we can   now, but that's a scary thought too. What if we don't get a   & Dh's health deteriorates dramatically    or we do get a   & have another m/c        . Dh has said if we did have another m/c he'd want to stop   & with his health & our uncertain future I understand that but ...

I know it doesn't sound like I trust God, I do, it's just hard. Also I saw my cousin & her children today which was lovely, but her youngest is 5 mths old & I gave him a cuddle which was also lovely but, I did find it hard.

         to all.

Piriam


----------



## carole

Piriam 

  for you and DH


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Carole,

How are you?

Piriam


----------



## carole

Hi Piriam

I am fine - no work till Tuesday (hurrah !)    

Got anything planned for the weekend ?


----------



## Piriam

Hi Carole,

We've had a busy wk, seeing my family so Dh needs a quiet day tomorrow. Church Sun followed by church picnic if Dh's is well enough. How about you?

Piriam


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Carole - Hello hun.  Lovely to have a long weekend to enjoy.

Piriam - Hope you enjoy your day of peace tomorrow, and hope that your DH is well enough to enjoy Church and the picinic afterwards.

Rose - Lovely to hear that you enjoyed some pampering at the spa .... it's so easy to get really tired and run down after tx without even realising it.  .   that the FSH test results bring good news.

Sasha - Hope the birthday preps are going well hun .

 to everyone.

Well, this will sound so sad, but I'm really pleased that I've managed to do my 3 day week.  Had a lovely day with friends today, with a day of chores today, so probably the busiest week in ages.  I have my Neuro Cons appt on Monday morning to get the LP results and feeling quite positive and lifted about things at the moment.

Only 3 weeks till we fly to the States, and we are all very excited about it, especially DD.  Can't wait to see my brother getting married.

Anyway, hope everyone has lovely weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Just lost a huge post  

Love to everyone


----------



## Piriam

Ladies,

How are you all?     to all.

Things here continue to feel like 1 step fwds & 10 steps back, so there have been lots of     . But I know that God is big enough to take that & am trying to hand our family's future to him. Not easy though!!!

Piriam


----------



## Flow13

Hi, I haven't been on for a while. Just wanted to say, hope you are all doing ok. 

Claire. xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello

We have been a bit quiet recently but hope everyone is well.

Rose - I shall be  for you my lovely.  

Piriam - I think the 1 step fwds & 10 back seems to be par for the course in IF and tx unfortunately.  Do hope that the   soon subside hun.  

Flow/Claire - Hello .... hope things are ok with you too?

Carole - I seem to have a knack for losing last posts, do hope this won't be one of them .

 to everyone.

Well I got my LP results and it was mostly good news.  It's not MS which is what my Cons admitted she was concerned about.  They've referred me to a Chronic Fatigue Specialist at the Bath Mineral Hospital as they believe that is the cause of my recurrent problems.  

We are off to America next Thursday for my Brothers wedding and I'm really excited.  It will be so lovely to have a couple of weeks away ... the first time in about 3 years.

Anyway, I do think about you all and hope you are well.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Hi Julie 

Glad the results came back negative for MS hun. DH has two cousins with CFS, so I know how debilitating that can be.   to you. Hope you have a great time in the States.  

Rose - fab news about your treatment - got everything crossed that this is THE ONE for you 

Hi to Piriam and Flow and anyone lurking


----------



## Flow13

Things are good for me at the minute. We are just decorating the living room, so wallpaper everywhere. lol. xxxx


----------



## Ots

Hello Ladies

I haven't posted for a while, but I do pop in now and then to see how everyone is getting on.

Rose, I truly hope that this time works for you and that you don't have to go through this again.

Julie, What a relief for you. I hope you get all the help you need to help you on your way to a full recovery. Enjoy the States! We love being there and would love to live there for a while eventually.

The news from me is that my FET has failed, so unless there is some kind of financial miracle, we may have come to the end of this journey. I'm so sad. Our clinic has such a high success rate with so many ladies getting pregnant the first time, never mind the second and then third. 

Anyway, love to everyone. I do hope that dreams come true.

Ots x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Rose - Ooooo, the dreaded 2ww.  Really hope it goes well for you and I will be  hard for you that there is a great outcome.  Will have to get to a computer in the US so I can check in from time to time.  

Ots -  .  I'm so terribly sorry to hear your FET has failed hun.  I really  that somehow a financial solution can be found so you can continue your journey.  Really do  that your dreams come true my lovely. 

Carole - Thank you hun.  I'm beginning to realise that there are quite a lot of people out there with CFS and that people are more sympathetic and understanding than I expected.  Hope all is good with you?

Piriam -  hope you are ok hun?

Flow - I decorated our hall/stairs/landing and then our front room last year.  It was really hard work (and I wasn't well after), but I'm so glad I did it now.  It's worth the hard work.

 to Sasha, Ruth, Amanda and   if I've forgotten anyone.

Had a lovely sociable day today, but quite weary now.  Had a friend round for a cuppa & catch up this morning, and then another friend popped in with her l/o this afternoon before the school run.  Got quite a bit to get sorted this weekend before we head off on hol's but at least DH is at home to help me out.

Love & hugs all,
Julie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning

I'm know I'm going to look a bit of a  replying straight after my own post. 

Firstly, before it's all about me, I do hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

I really wasn't sure whether to post this yet or not, as I really would be very unhappy if I thought I'd upset anyone.  Anyhow, being the muppet that I am, I changed my signature yesterday and eagle-eyed Sasha noticed it  .

So ...... BIG shock, but yesterday I did an HPT and got a  .  I did have my suspicions this last week which is why I thought to test, plus we are flying to the USA on Friday for my brother's wedding so thought it best to know asap.

I'm trying to decide whether I should ask to have my bloods done so I can find out before I go how viable it seems.  I'm literally just 4 weeks today so I know it might be low, but the HPT had a much, much stronger line than with my m/c's.  Other than a bit of a worry about the flights etc, I'm actually feeling strangely positive about it.

So .... I really hope people won't be upset, but I would really appreciate your  that this is truly the blessing from God which I have been  for.

Sorry also for such a 'me' post.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

julie, how incredible! I am very happy for you! Lots of praying for you and your little one! May he/she grow strong.  Wow, you must be over the moon! Take care travelling to the USA. A bit jealous there. I have not flown home in nearly 3 years. (My family are in Mississippi). 

Once again congrats! 

we are off to church this morning. First time with the twins so feeling a bit aprehensive! 

enjoy your day everyone and be blessed! 
Amanda xx


----------



## carole

Yay Julie what fab news  

By all means get bloods done if that would reassure you  

Amanda - I am off to church too !


----------



## Ots

Fantastic news, Julie. I think you need to do everything you can to make sure you feel happy about flying away and that you know where you are with the pregnancy.

Ots x x


----------



## Sasha B

Daer Julie,

I know I've PM'd you but couldn't resist just saying it one more time...










Great news that the HPT is strong, a good sign. I'll be praying that this little one goes on to grow big & strong.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Ladies, thank you so much.  Still undecided about doing the HCG levels, but guess I'll decide in the morning and once I've spoken to the clinic.

Amanda - Do hope the first Church visit with the twins went really well.

My love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

Huge Congratulations Julie, I would go and get your bloods done - just so you are aware of what is going on! Thinking of you lots and SO very excited for you

Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Well I woke up at 4.30am needing a wee (  ) and was so wide awake that I just came downstairs.  By 6.30am I was tired but then the alarm went off  .

Anyway, I decided to have my bloods done & called the Clinic.  They were lovely & said come straight over.  Soooooo .... the HCG came back at 244 .  They said congratulations and that it's a really good result.  I'm going back on Wed am for a repeat test so they can make sure they are increasing.  I also booked the 7 week scan ..... cannot believe I've just typed that   .... yep a scan that isn't related to tx  .  The Cons wants to be take some baby aspirin before I fly and recommended some flight socks, so I picked them up after work (they are super sexy  ).

Right ... time to change the subject ..... enough of me ...... wondering how Amanda got on at Church and how Rose is getting on in her 2ww?  Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Congratulations Julie


----------



## Sasha B

244!!! Yipeeeeeee, that is a very good reading. I hope that the trip in-between will make that time until your first scan pass that much quicker. Fantastic news Julie!

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bambam

Fantastic news Julie. Am so happy for you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Amanda xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a quick update as I need to go and get my packing done 

Had my Beta HCG done again this morning, and just had the results back ..... 748!!!!  We are over the moon and feel like we can relax now and enjoy our hols knowing things are starting out well.

So, I'll be signing off now, but hope to get the chance to pop on a couple of times whilst we are away.

Lots of love & hugs to everyone (I'll be  so hard that you'll be joining me too very soon Rose ).
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, that is the best news and a big answer to prayer!!! Have a lovely time away.

Rose, hunny I am thinking of you during your 2ww and praying that you will experience God's peace through it all. I found the first 2ww after my m/c particularly hard as it bought back a lot of the emotions. We are all here for you.

Amanda, lovely to see you posting. The twins just get cuter and cuter!

Love to Ruth, Piram, Carole, Ots, Bambam and anyone I might have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

   to all.

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

Rose, my love, hope you are ok.      that this 2ww goes fast for you and that whatever emotions are thrown up, somehow God will use this to bless you and make you aware of His love.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?    

Rose -   that you're ok during your 2ww.

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rose,

I am so very sorry     . I wish things could have turned out differently for you. Sometimes I think it would be easier to have a concrete reason for why a cycle didn't work but sometimes there just isn't one. Please don't beat yourself up. I hope that the time between now and your next cycle will give you time to heal. Your original due date must becoming up in a few months and that will be sad for you as well. I'll be    for you and if there is anything I can do to help, please PM me.

Heaps of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Rose, I'm so terribly sorry to read your news .  I'm not really posting whilst I'm away, but couldn't bear to read and run.  Like Sasha said, it's so hard not to have a concrete reason why things don't work out.  Massive  hun.  Lots of love, Julie XXX

Love & hugs to everyone else of course too.
XXX


----------



## carole

Rose


----------



## carole

So sorry to hear about your job Rose. Let's hope that this is all part of His plan for you, and there are good things waiting around the corner -


----------



## kittensdtm

Rose  . My sister just found out her husbands job has been cut too with only 2wks notice. They have 2 small children and I think her business might go under now too as she was struggling beforehand. Don't know what they will do. Really bad times right now. I hope things pick up for you soon and that you find something you love even more in the next few months. 

xox


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose ..... I may be thousands of miles away but I am still thinking of you and  for you hun.  XXX

(Of course that goes for all of you, but particuarly Rose at the moment   )


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rose,

So sorry to hear about your job, on top of everything else     .

We are all here for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Rose, 

So sorry that you didn't get a bfp this month & about your job. Life is so hard at times, isn't it? Thinking of you &      

Piriam


----------



## Piriam

Ladies,

A friend sent this link to me, it brings tears to my eyes but I hope it encourages you too.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE33ejdgWIY

Piriam

[red]As Priam says this is upsetting and whilst there is a strong message that throughout the pain of her loss the girl carried on believing and worshipping in God be careful if you are feeling a bit delicate at the moment and do not want to hear someone talking about the loss of their child 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piram,

Wow, thank you! What an amazing story. It really challenged me to look at how I deal with things and what my responses have been when faced with difficulty & tragedy. I also love seeing my old church again. Wish I could go back to visit but it's just too far.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Sasha, I'm so glad you found it encouraging.

bambam, thanking for modifying the post as I'd hate for anyone to be upset by it.

piriam


----------



## Katharine_C

Hi, 

I'm Kate, and just signed up to FF today, though have been on here before. Thought it was time to join in properly though.

I'm 31 and my DH is 35. We've been TTC for 16 months. We've had tests done which all came back normal, but are still struggling to conceive. Not too sure what next steps are for us. We plan to keep going for another 3 months or so, then go back to the doctor for more advice. Wondering if IUI is the next step for us. 

Looking forward to connecting with you girls, and it's nice to find other Christians on the site.


----------



## Katharine_C

Thank you Piriam, for the Hillsong link. I found it really encouraging as was feeling a bit low today. A good reminder that I need to stay close to God on this uncertain journey. K


----------



## Sasha B

Katherine and welcome to our little group.

Julie, hope you had a fab time away. Any news?

Love and blessing to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

I'm back 

Katherine - Welcome to the thread, and lovely that you've decided to start posting.  It's certainly helped me through the last 18 months no end.  I had 3 IUI's which all ended up as BFN's, went on to have 2 m/c's and I'm finally pg, so please don't lose hope (particularly if they've not found any reason for you not to conceive).  Sometimes we are quite chatty, but other times it gets a bit quiet on here.  Anyway, welcome & we look forward to hearing more from you.

Big  to everyone.  Feels like ages since I've been on  .

So .... our holiday was FAB .... I didn't fit into most of the clothes I'd packed and was really nauseous for the last 10 days, but it was still fantastic.  My brothers wedding was so romantic and their Minister was fantastic.

I went to the Doc's on Monday night and got my referral to the Midwife, who rang yesterday and I've got an appointment next Tuesday.  Seems so unreal that it's happening.  We had our first scan yesterday morning and it went really well .... one very strong heartbeat and everything in the right place.  We are so blessed & overwhelmed by our miracle.

Anyway enough of me, I do hope you are all well ladies?

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

hello!
May I join in?
Julie - congratulationson your pg  

a small bit about me (for those of you who don't already know me   as I pop up all over the place  )

dh and I ttc for 18mth. tests showed dh has 98% asa. all ok with me   thank you!   Waiting for ICSI, waiting for AF to show so I could start the OCP but was 5 days late and we discovered we had a miracle bfp! Emily Louise was born 28th july 2008. She is gorgeous, a healthy little 14mth old baby. I thank God every night for our precious girl. DH and I started TTC again in feb this year and discovered that we had another miracle BFP in April! sadly, 4 days later I had a m/c     I have been asking God why he gave us such a blessing then took it away and I am still to find the answer   It seems so cruel. 
We have started TTC again as of last month but af came on saturday so bfn that time round....here we go again! day 8 today so let it all begin again


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Julie, Congratulations!!! What a      to reach. It must have been wonderful to see that little heart beating away. So very pleased for you. Lord, continue to bless this little one and grow him or her from strength to strength!

Welcome, Hbrodie! So sorry to hear about your m/c. I would love to know the answer to that question too but I don't think God will tell us this side of heaven and He may not even do so when we get there. What I have come to realize is that being a Christian does not prevent bad things from happening to you and the main comfort I hold on to is the hope that one day I will be re-united with my Dh and our little ones for eternity. Still, it doesn't always make the here and now any less painful to bear   .

Rose, my love I hope you are ok. You're in my thoughts.

Hi to Piran, Kittens, Carole and anyone else I have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

oh saha, I read your signature hun. I am so sorry your DH has passed away, but oh what a wonderful gift to leave you with and for him to live on within


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks hun. I miss my Dh everyday but I am very blessed as well and never want to loose sight of that. I hope this month is a better one for you   . 

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hello Ladies,

Welcome* katherine* , glad you found the hillsong link helpful.   

*Hbrodie* - good to see you here, how are you doing hun?   

*Julie* - Glad the scan went well   , thinking of you today as you have a mw appt. 

*Sasha* - How are you doing hun?   

*kittensdtm, carole, Rose39 and anyone I've missed* , hope you are all ok   

We've just got back from hol, it was lovely to see dd playing in the sand. I still feel really stressed.

Take care,

Piriam


----------



## hbrodie

hi piriam! lovely to see you here too hun   where'd you go on hols? I forget   cos I am scatty   I am sorry you still feel stressed hun, a loss is a stressful thing so don't rush your feelings. The stress will fade in time, as will the   and in the meantime we r here for you


----------



## Katharine_C

Hi Ladies,

Thanks again for your kind welcomes and your words of encouragement. I'm looking forward to chatting some more with you all. 

Julie - so lovely to hear of your pregnancy and that everything is going well. Enjoy this precious time. 

As for me, I'm off to Paris this weekend for my cousin's wedding and a bit of sightseeing. Coincides with this months TTC, so here's hoping. 

Kate x


----------



## hbrodie

kate - oh how lovely! I love paris. DH doesn't like europe though so don't think will be popping over there again.....might just have to badger him til I get my own way   have a wonderful time and      TTC


----------



## Piriam

Ladies, 

Hbrodie - We went down to Cornwall, dd had a fab time. Thanks for your support   think the stress is all mixed with losing Pip & dh's pension & health etc. I know that God has a plan, but  it's so hard   . Just want to be the other side of this  .

Kate - Hope you have a wonderful time in Paris     ttc.

Hope everyone else is ok    

Piriam


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - I live in cornwall, where'd you visit? I know what you mean about Gods' plans...they are sometimes completely abstract to us, I can't fathom them out at times


----------



## Flow13

Hi everyone, just thought I would pop on. I know I dont post much, but I do enjoy coming on here. xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Flow - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope you are well?

Brodie - Ooooo, we love Cornwall but haven't been there for a couple of years since discovering the Jurassic Coast which involves less travelling.

Piriam - So pleased to hear you had a lovely break in Cornwall, but massive  for all the stress you are under at the moment.  God's plan is truly baffling at times, isn't it, but all will become clear I'm sure.

Kate - Paris .... how romantic!  Only time I've ever been was with my Parents & Brother .  Hope you have a fab weekend and the romance helps with everything. 

Sasha - Thank you so much for your kind words, you are always such an inspiration .

Rose - Think of you often hun.  Do hope you are ok.  

Kittens/Carole/Ruth - Hope you are all keeping well?

Well, the Midwive's appt went well on Tuesday.  She's a little concerned about my levels of sickness & weight loss as my BMI is just 19 and she wants me to try hard to maintain that (easier said than done   ).  My blood pressure was pretty low .... 90 over 55 ..... but no surprise as I had no food inside  .  Anyhow, enough of that .... I sound like a right moaner.  Next scan should be 11-13 weeks so not too long to wait.

Beautiful Autumnal day here today & hope it's the same elsewhere too ... makes a change after such a damp one yesterday.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

julie - I am sorry to read you are suffering with sickness. I had awful MS with emily which lasted 22 weeks   and I lost almost 2 stone   and my bp was also very low, but throughout the pg it was low, just like your reading was. However, even with my head in the toilet each day and crying from being so poorly I still was happy and knew it was a good sign and in fact when I stopped being ill I thought something was wrong and started to panic   and I bet you are the same with feeling sooo rotten but not wanting to complain about it because it is such a wonderful thing that is happening..... please know it does get better and you and your baby will be totally fine. I found ice lollies helped and even a magnum or 2 if I felt up to it   and also chocolate briocche (which I hate now) oh and strawberry fizzly laces   I asked the mw if I was damaging baby through eating cr4p but she  laughed and said anything is better than nothing in my case....I expect ditto for you too. Whatever you can keep in is better than nothing at all hun. Have you tried accupuncture? I found that a great help too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies some of you will know Nofi from the thread well she had her bundle of joy a boy, yesterday morning 9 lb 9 oz and mum and babe are doing well

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210336.0


----------



## Julie Wilts

Great news for Nofi ... but wow to 9lbs 9oz  .  Glad to hear they are both doing well - thanks for letting us know.

HBrodie - I think my MS with DD lasted about 16 weeks, so I'm more than half way there  .  Like you say it's impossible not to be full of joy, but this week has been particularly hard .... I've either been hugging the porcelain bowl or feeling like I need to  .  It's all soooooo worth it though.  It is a worry that I'm eating so unhealthily, but I remember with DD that it caused her no problems and it's better to keep things down like you said.  Losing 2 stone sounds awful though hun ... my m-i-l lost 1 stone and I thought that was bad enough.  

Do hope that everyone is enjoying their weekend.  I finally made it to Church today, and my DD was nagging me rotten to go to Sunday School, so I was pretty determined.  It was great, as a friend and her daughter were there, together with lots of the regulars.  The goods news had spread a little so I was surrounded with such joy & love.  Been a bit busy with chores since getting home, and then we are planning to watch "March of the Penguins" this afternoon ... it's so damp & drizzly here that it's not really the weather for an Autumnal walk.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - well done on making it to church. must be a good day for you today and what a lovely thing for your good news to have spread so others there can share in your joy.        oh, and the 2 stone loss, straight back on again when MS passed


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Thanks hun .... I can see from your ticker that you've done fantastically well with your weight loss though hun.


----------



## Wicklow

HELLO ladies - im here, i do read but dont post. Morning sickness - a good 26 weeks of being violently sick - not nice and i still managed to have a 10lb 3oz baby! I have been doing slimmingworld and have lost 1 stone and half a pound - weigh in tomorrow! 

Nofi - huge congratulations hun

does anyone know anything of dibley? sasha, you were in touch werent you?

Hi to everyone, miss our relationship on here but lifes busy!

Both boys fine, alfie being bullied at school (hes only just turned 5!) and Thomas 2 and keeping me on my toes but I am so blessed to have my boys and I am so Thankful to God for them, a little sad that I wont have anymore but accepting and moveing on - selfish maybe when i have my 2 boys but i think its the fact I have no choice!

Love to you all
God Bless

Ruth


----------



## carole

Hi all

Ruth, I know exactly what you mean. Robert keeps asking for a baby    and it is very difficult to know what to say to him    but we are very blessed to have him


----------



## hbrodie

ruth - someone on another thread tonight also said they feel selfish wanting more children when they have 2 already (they too aren't having any more though) but just because you have 2 doesn't mean you aren't just like any other mum, one without IF issues hun. Women everywhere have children and love it so much they have numerous kids......and they don;t feel selfish......the love for children and babies is with you, irrespective of whether you have IF problems or not and the longing for another child is a natural one. please never feel selfish, not here and not anywhere.                           and goodness! only 5 and being bullied! some kids can be very mean   poor lad, how is he?


----------



## Wicklow

oh thanks ladies, im not sure if we could have children naturally weather we would have 3 anyway its just because we CANT have it we want it even more!!!! 

Flow - wow what amazing weight loss in a short time

Julie - glad the pregnancy is going well - praying for you hun xx

hbrodie - he is fine, hes a very quiet boys that isnt into rough and tumble fighting games and thus doesntmix well with the other boys, he has some good girly friends though so thats good. He isnt too chuffed that he has to go to school but I reassure him as much as possible.

Life here is good, ive been doing slimming world since the beginning of august and have lost 1 stone and 1 lb and am now a comfortable size 12 (i have never ever been a 12!!) Loving it! Off outin a bit to a friends and then to cupcakes this afternoon which is our churches toddler group (its the first one today and we are doing baby bop so should be fun!)

Love to you all

Ruth


----------



## Piriam

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all ok,    

Piriam


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Piriam - Lovely sunny day here again today & hope it was the same for you hun.

Ruth - I've felt quite awkward posting about being pg with my 2nd, when I  everyone in the world had at least one child if they wanted one.  Not sure I'd want 3 though .... I've quite a few friends with 3 and they do seem to find it quite full on (particularly those who had 3 under 5).   on losing so much weight hun - that's FANTASTIC!!!  Love the name of your Church's toddler group.

 to everyone.  Hope you all got  today.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

julie - never feel awkward I am SO pleased for you and I think this thread is the safest place to do that as we all feel genuinely happy when someone has a baby or is pregnant - I for one would love to hear about you! and anyone else with news!

Really I dont want three I struggle to cope as it is! Must dash, getting ready to watch footy - kicking dh out of the lounge as he doesnt like footie!!

Ruth


----------



## Katharine_C

Hi Everyone, 

I hope you're all well. 

I had a lovely time in Paris. Great to get away for a long weekend. 

As for TTC, well that all went well. But am now a week into the 2ww and those dreaded cramps have started (as usual). So not a good sign for this month, and am feeling really disappointed. I know miracles can happen and maybe I will get the BFP, but I think it's looking unlikely.  

How do you girls stay strong through the disappointment? I guess you just keep going and remain thankful for other blessings in life. 

Kate x


----------



## hbrodie

kate - I shall say   for you to get your bfp hun       it could be implantation, it could be your body sorting nitself out cos of things going on in there          I really hope it is not af   how far into the 2ww are you? I am glad you had a lovely time in paris. it is a beautifdul city


----------



## Katharine_C

Thanks, hbrodie, for your words of encouragement. I guess it could be implantation   - that did cross my mind.  

I'm 7dpo, and tend to start getting cramps on and off any time from 5dpo up to AF ( so pretty early on). 

Just need to be patient I guess. Time will tell. I'm probably reading too much into every little niggling pain. 

I guess this is all character building as they say  

K x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

K - Great to hear that you had a lovely time in Paris and  that those cramps are a good sign.  I remember reading every sign during my 2ww's and the months that I've expected nothing and felt nothing is when it worked  .  As to how I've stayed strong ... not sure if I'm honest .... I have some lovely friends, and I'm blessed with my DD.  The 4th m/c was very hard, and I nearly gave up, but something very deep inside me kept telling me that it wasn't all over for me.  Everyone on FF has given so much support & encouragement too.

 to everyone else - hope you all had lovely weekends.  DH was working yesterday so DD & I went to Church again and it was a lovely service.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wicklow

HELP!! I HAVE LOST MY PICTURE AND DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT ANOTHER ON - STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS NEEDED!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ruth - Just checked, because it's yonks since I last did mine and had forgotten  .  If you go into Profile & then Forum Profile something or other (  ) and click "I have my own pic" then browse where the pic is. I seem to remember having to make sure it was quite a small & uncomplicated one or it wouldn't work (can't you tell I'm hugely technical  ).  Hope that helps hun. X


----------



## Wicklow

julie - that doesnt work had already tried that, i know i have to down size but not sure how!! Thanks anyway. Hope you are doing ok, when is the next scan?

Love to all

love a pictureless Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I know I've been a bit quiet but that's because i've just had a cycle. I had 2 compacting morulas and 1 8 cell put back, all grade 1 (3dt). I even have two frosties, which I have never had at Reprofit before! Now the 2ww begins. Apologies if logic, reason and sanity go out the window from now on. I would really appreciate your prayers.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - hi hun!   and   for a bfp


----------



## Sasha B

Rose, my love, I've been wondering how you are.    to you too.

Thanks Hbrodie, for your kind words.

Sorry ladies, I posted this morning in a bit of a rush before I had to get my DD off to nursery and when I've re-red my post it sounds very factual and clinical. ET was on Thursday and I was merely expecting to go to a routine appointment. I have always had day 5 transfers and I assumed it would be the same this time. The nurse greeted me by saying "Hi and are you ready for transfer today   .! After discussing it with my consultant who is fab, he said three day would give me as much of a chance as a five day. Its only when I signed the paperwork that I twigged, it was a year to the day since I miscarried the twins. So here I am just taking one step at a time, trying very hard to call on God every step of the way but struggling to entirely trust after having lost so much. I am truly blessed to have my DD, I know that & I don't want to lose sight of that either.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Sasha-


----------



## Joolsy

Hi all,
I hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread. Really nice to 'meet' you all. 
I'm not starting treatment til December but have found this site invaluable in learning about what to expect and questions to ask through the whole consultation process. 

Lots of love to you all especilally Sasha and Katharine and any others waiting and hoping. 

Joolsy xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Sasha - Always in my , but especially now hun.  I really do hope that the 2ww is kind to you and  for a lovely outcome.  Thank you for explaining in more "simplistic" terms ...... much easier for my  brain to understand  .  Like you I'm taking one step at a time & trying to trust everything, but it is hard.  Take care hun & keep us updated on how things are going.   .  Ooooo, and fab news about the frosties too.

Rose - Lovely to hear from you hun .

Joolsy - Welcome to the thread hun.  FF is brilliant isn't it .... so lovely to be able to chat to like minded people who are experiencing similar things.  I know December probably seems a long time away, but I'm sure it will come around soon enough.  Wish you loads of luck with your tx, and look forward to getting to know you better.

Ruth - Sorry my non-technical help was no help  .  Perhaps worth posting on the technical advice area (which you've probably already done, and I'm teaching you to suck eggs ... sorry )  .

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

sasha -   

joolsy - how r u? welcome!   with your tx  

hello to everyone else too


----------



## mandinka

Hi, newbie here - I've introduced myself on the main page but I also wanted to post here ...

Caught between 2 ideas. 


God helps those who help themselves... I should take any action I can to try and make this happen. He will help me along this path.  

If it's God's will - it will happen... maybe it's not the right time. Maybe God has a plan and I should just trust in that. Are there any procedures God wouldn't want me to undergo? Might I find myself travelling away from God's plan and path for me?

Discuss, in no more than 1500 words!!


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Joolsy & Mandinka.

    to all.

Piriam


----------



## carole

Mandinka - I am a "It's all part of God's plan" girl.    That still doesn't stop you trying what is right for you - but only He knows if and when it is going to work


----------



## Joolsy

Hi Mandika. 

We had dinner with our vicar and his wife the other night to chat through some of the things we had questions about. One of the things he said was 'If you have a headache you take two paracetamol and pray'. They were very supportive of our decision to seek help through treatment. They believe God wants to bless us with children someway somehow. But as his plans are higher than ours we have to try some different things. 

This seems like such a wonderfully diverse thread that I'm sure there are lots of different thoughts on this but I just thought i'd share mine. 

Lots of love to you and best wishes in figuring it all out. 
Joolsy


----------



## mandinka

Thank you.


----------



## carole

Hope my reply didn't come out sounding wrong .....   
I was trying to to say, we should all do what we believe is right in our circumstances (for us it was 5 ICSIs) and then leave it in His hands ....


----------



## mandinka

carole said:


> Hope my reply didn't come out sounding wrong .....


No, not at all  and I'm very appreciative of your thoughts - thank you


----------



## hbrodie

hi all

mandika - I am also caught between the 2 thoughts......we had IF issues. I prayed and prayed and prayed. we got a surprise natural BFP   ! a troublesome pg   but a healthy baby girl (Emily) We since have had a mc   I constantly ask why!? why give us this blessing then take it away?
We are TTC again now and it has not yet happened...we may end up with ICSI like we were meant to have the 1st time. Is it all part of His plan?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello as we've all gone quiet.  Do hope that everyone is ok?  Do hope the 2ww is going ok Sasha?

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

hello all!!!


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Girlies,

Not been on here much and haven't read posts for about 3wks now, so just caught up with all the news. Sasha, hope your 2ww is almost up and you get a nice positive result. Julie, can't remember if I congratulated you but if not then CONGRATS  how are you hun? 
It's nice to see new folk on here too  and interesting to see that everyone struggles with the same questions. In our circumstances, pg will NEVER happen naturally so we have to have tx (maybe it sounds like I am limiting God here by saying that but I know he can give us a miracle if he wants to, I just think he also uses other means like tx). I think we have to knock on doors in most cases before they open for us, and maybe it's just not the right time at the mo (well not in our case anyway seeing as we need to wait 3 yrs for tx). 
Anyhow, nothing going on here (except the stress of training to be a secondary teacher ), hence the reason for the very infrequent posts.
Hope everyone is well and hi to those I didn't mention by name. 

Love to all,

Kittens xox


----------



## hbrodie

how some you have to wait 3 yr hun? sorry for being intrusive, feel free to ignore


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi hbrodie, no you're not being intrusive at all. We can't afford to go private so just have to wait on the NHS and unfortunately the waiting time here is that long . It's very hard but I have a positive feeling that when it's the right time God will give us our baby. Time and again in my daily readings (I use our daily bread) I have been reminded to be patient in suffering, wait on God and particularly the verse from Jeremiah 29:11, which I heard spoken or referenced in different texts 3 or 4 times in one week! It's not easy to know if or when God is speaking to you but I don't think that is coincidence at all. Just have to be patient and wait-it's driving me a bit crazy though. How are you getting on? xx


----------



## hbrodie

goodness that is a long wait! my dh has a dd from a prev marriage so we had to go private from the start   but we were told there is no difference in waiting times private or nhs - it is just that the private people pay and the nhs ones don't   
I see u r in scotland....maybe things are different there, I seem to have in my mind that you are under the nhs but it works differently  
It is so sad that you have to wait that long, it truly is. I am glad you have your faith to keep you going, because I think otherwise it would really be very difficult


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

Sorry it taken me so long to post my results, but since my m/c last year I have become very cautious and just wanted to double check (as much as I could this time) that all is ok. So I am finally able to let you know that I have a   !
I started having some symptoms the weekend before last and did a pee stick last Monday which came up positive. A blood test last Tuesday confirmed that Hcg  was at 326 (12dp3dt). Thanks to Tinklebunny I also was wary of my progesterone levels which were showing up as 40 (a bit too low for my liking). So last week was a mad rush to see various G.P.s and consultants to get the gestone prescribed and administered. My second set of bloods were taken yesterday (17dp3dt) and I got the results this afternoon. Progesterone was looking much better at 75 and my Hcg had jumped to 2497!!! So I am finally able to share the good news with all of you. I have so appreciated your support and prayers over the last few weeks (as well as months and years). I know its early days but so far all is looking good. I've got my first scan on November the 12th when I will be 6+3. I am    that all continue to go well as last time I m/c'd at six weeks. I'm very happy, but part of me still isn't letting myself believe it.

Much love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

What fantastic news Sasha !  

Congratulations !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Sasha, that is FANTASTIC news!!!!! I am absolutely thrilled for you.

[fly]           [/fly]

The results sound fantastic and it certainly all looks very good so far. I know you will be worried hun, and I can't deny I've had my concerns this time around after my previous m/c's but try to trust that everything has started really well and it won't be long till you have a scan that I hope will give lots of reassurance. Needless to say I will be  that the time till your scan passes happily & quickly for you and that you can then relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Rose - Was wondering how the job situation is? Have you started your new job yet? Please feel free to call me an  if you have said and I'm just daft and have forgotten  . 

 to all our other lovely ladies. Hope you all had a good weekend?

Nervous but exciting week ahead for me .... I have my first appointment with the CFS/ME Specialist tomorrow in Bath and then a scan on Friday (which is a 40 min nuchal fold scan).

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Damelottie

Many Many congratulations Sasha


----------



## kittensdtm

Many Congratulations Sasha. what wonderful news.      Will be praying that all goes smoothly for you and that you can relax and enjoy this wonderful time.

hbrodie- yes we're on nhs. But I've been told by docs that waiting time for private patients is in the region of 6 months. Maybe in a year or two when I have a proper job we can save enough money to try privately but by then we'll be close to top of nhs list anyway (I hope). hope you're well. 

Hi to everyone 

Kittens


----------



## hbrodie

kittens     

sasha - wow, wonderful new hun! I am sooooooo happy!. I shall continue to   for you (incl beanie!)  

julie -    for your nuchal scan. It is a wonderful thing to see......sending you    

rose - how r u?

how is everyone else??


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Sasha - So thrilled for you,    that your pg continues well. Congrats hun!

Piriam


----------



## Flow13

Hi everyone. Hope you are all ok. 

Just wanted to say congratulations sasha. xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

hi all
how is everyone? very quiet these past days. Hoping everything is ok?

went to the church coffee morning today, had a cuppa and refained from a bikkie   trying to be good on my diet


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello 

I'm here  

Hbrodie - You are a good girl for turning down the bikkie .... don't think I'd best tell you what my diet's been like recently     .  Really been a case of what I can keep down  .

Sasha - Hope you are feeling ok hun? ... not long now till your first scan.

Rose/Flow/Piriam/Ruth/Carole/Kittensdtm/Mandinka/Joolsey - Hope you are all ok?

Well my nuchal fold scan went really well .... little "Bud" waved at us and was smiling and wriggling away.  I do feel a lot better since having the scan - the Cons said the measurement showed I was low risk, but we need to wait for the combined blood test & scan results to come through in the post for the ratio.  It was just a huge relief to show everything looked ok, given how sick & poorly I've been.

Do hope everyone had a good weekend?

Love & hugs 
Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

julie - that is wonderful news


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, what a   . Fantastic news! hopefully you can start to relax a bit now. So sorry that you've not been well and I hope your health improves as the pregnancy goes on.

As for me, I have had an allergic reaction to the gestone jabs and am now covered in angry red welts. My cons has put me on piriton to try and contain the outbreak but I still find it almost impossible not the scratch. I am    that the pregnancy won't be affected by this or by the change back to cyclogest (as my progesterone only measured 41 with the pessaries).

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - not long til your 1st scan hun   will be   for you. I shall also be   that all is ok with your swap back to cyclogest. swap it round - if you stayed on the stuff u were allergic to it'd be even worse for baby


----------



## hbrodie

hello

I didn't want to post anthing til I was sure;

got a   this morning! well, at 1245 actually  

I did a test yesterday, one from work. It was a bfn but then 5 hours later had a faint line so I did another at 3am today - same thing, bfn then a few hours later a faint line. So, popped to Tesco and got a digital one and it says 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' so it is official!   I am pg! I am so excited! 

I am very nervous, after our mc in april 3 days after our bfp   but I have thankd God in prayer this morning and I have asked for his help to keep our precious little growing embie with us.


----------



## Sasha B

Wow, Hbrodie, that's fantastic news. Congratulations! I will keep you & your little one in my prayers. I understand what its like to have a BFP after having had an m/c so please feel free to PM me anytime.

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Katharine_C

After a little while away from FF, what lovely news to hear of your pregnancies Sasha and Hbrodie. HUGE Congratulations to you both!!!      

Things have been busy my end with needing to job hunt, but that's actually taken my mind off TTC. Still trying though. Last month didn't happen and today is this month's ovulation day. So here's hoping for a miracle this time round. 

Lots of love to you all. 

Kate x


----------



## Katharine_C

PS: Can I ask what might sound like a very random question, but one of you might have some advice for me. 

I have been taking cranberry supplements for a while as I often get cystitis, which is not great when TTC. But I just saw a few posts online saying that cranberry supplements can be bad when TTC as they can reduce cervical mucous and make the environment bad for sperm (sorry TMI there). But elsewhere I have read they are fine. 

So have stopped taking them to be on the safe side and would be gutted if this had contributed to our difficulty getting pregnant. I'm probably being a bit paranoid here, but does any one happen to know anything about this

Thanks
Kx


----------



## hbrodie

Katherine - I don;t know for sure about that, but I know that cranberries change the acidity levels in your urine....don;t know whether they effect the vaginal secretions though? I shall ask at work on thur (I am a nurse so will ask one of the gps I work with   )


----------



## Katharine_C

Thanks Hbrodie. That would be great. It does say on the box to consult your doctor if you are pregnant. But I'd love to get a professional answer from a GP. 
Kx


----------



## Julie Wilts

So glad I checked in this evening....

Hbrodie .....    ..... fantastic news!!!!  Like Sasha said we understand how it feels getting a BFP after a m/c so please feel free to pm me also if I can help at all.  It was funny, but this time around, despite 4 m/c's, I still felt different & had this sort of inner peace.  I think the constant & horrendous sickness helped in convincing me that things were progressing well  .  I will be  for you that your embie is snuggling in tight ready for 8 months of your nurturing.  Will they do an early scan for you?  Anyway, take care hun.

Katharine - Lovely to hear from you.  Sorry I'm afraid I don't know anything about the effects cranberry juice can have.

Sasha - So sorry to hear you had such an awful reaction to the gestone & hope the piriton helps before you scratch yourself crazy.   .   for you for your scan hun.  I'm scared to say it, but I haven't been quite so sick the last few days, and I'm hoping that's the worst of it over now.  

 to everyone.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

thanks julie - I asked my gp for an early scan, based on complicated TTC history, complications during emily pg, then mc in april...nope he won;t authorise one. I think I may be cheeky and fib to get seen in EPU....but then I don;t want to lie and tempt fait and I don;t wanna take up a much needed slot for someone really having issues   but I want to know all is ok......


----------



## Julie Wilts

hbrodie - I'm sorry to hear the Doc won't authorise an early scan for you hun  .  I think I was offered one as I'd had the ectopic last year and also given my old age  .  

 to everyone.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

he may not have authorised my early scan but I have taken my own bHCG levels blood test and sent it marked 'URGENT' to the lab   and will rpt again saturday then ring monday


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Hbrodie, I am so very pleased for you! Congratulations!!! I hope you get your repeat bloods sorted.

Just to let you know that I saw one lovely heartbeat today and a   that is bang on for dates, so I am very overwhelmed and relieved. I don't think I've fully let myself believe it yet but it is slowly sinking in. Next scan in 2 weeks time.

Thanks for all your lovely prayers, support and friendship. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - I have replied on another thread but I'll say it here too....fantastic news!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Sasha, I am overjoyed for you hun.  . 

Hbrodie - Hope those bloods bring you some comfort & reassurance. 

Love & hugs to everyone.
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

thanks julie. I am reassure so far. hcg yesterday was 160. I am rpting tomorrow and hope and   they double   

how is everyone?
we r having dreadful rain, local flooding here. all my patients are struggling to get to the surgery!


----------



## Sasha B

H brodie,

160 is a great level. I'll be    that it will have doubled nicely by tomorrow.

Great News!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

I have brought home all the bits I need to do a blood test tomorrow and I decided to do one again monday....cheeky monkey I am!


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Julie -    that the scan went well, how are you feeling now. Hope the sickness has eased. I was sick all through with dd, even in delivery   , so I sympathise   

sasha -    that you saw a h/b on the scan, wonderful news   

Hbrodie -    that your hcg is rising,    that continues   

Rose/Flow/Ruth/katherine C/Carole/Kittensdtm/Mandinka/Joolsey - How are you all doing?    

AFM: I think af arrived on Thurs, but I've hardly been bleeding & not been in pain     . Don't get me wrong I don't enjoy being in agony, just want to know what's going on   . Have done 2 HPT's & both bfn   . Just keep thinking it shouldn't be like this, I should be 29 wks pg   

This on top of Dh's health, pension situation, looking like we'll relocate with inlaws etc  not the future we envisioned       I know God is in control but just want to be the other side of this    

Sorry for ranting.

     to all.


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - oh hun


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piram,

It sounds like you are going through a really tough time in all sorts of different ways   . I found that after my m/c I was constantly aware of what gestation the babies would be and when my due date approached, it hit me again afresh. I don't think you ever get over loosing a child, even one that was with you so briefly. I will keep you in my   , especially for your DH's health as that must be a concern as well. You're right, we trust by faith that God is in control but sometimes things look the complete opposite. I can't always understand his plan, but I know that he will bring you through this.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Piriam


----------



## Julie Wilts

Piriam .... I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time hun.


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Ladies, Still struggling     but know that God is faithful! We've been provided with amazing friends, who put up with the ranting   Thanks again


----------



## hbrodie

Just had a call form our vicar. at PCC on wed I brought up the need for a child friendly area in church as we currently have nothing for children or toddlers or babies....and we wonder why no young familys come!   The vicar has appointed me in charge of sorting this out, I am excited! I love a project! I am going to get the local paper involved and put an appeal out for donations   items / cash


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello ladies  

Just stumbled upon your thread, I have been a member of FF for a while but didnt know this thread existed, can I join you?  A wee brief history is that we have been TTC for a long time, unsuccessful due to male infertility, due to start IVF in Sept after about 2 and a half years wait on the NHS but then they found I had two cysts which were really large and diagnosed me with endometriosis.  Had the cysts removed a month ago, they were stuck to my bowel so they couldnt do keyhole.  I am currently off work recovering but getting stronger each day.  Now on zoladex and due to start IVF in January.  Really excited but also nervous. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and catch up on where you all are on your journeys. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

hello and welcome pumpkin pie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thankyou and congratulations on your BFP, thats wonderful news


----------



## hbrodie

thanks hun  

well, I have won a wooden noah's ark shape sorter , BNIP, £4.50 pick up only (local) on ebay! 1st toy for the kiddie area!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thats a good start and a very appropriate toy too!   Good luck in getting everything organised and hopefully you will be able to get more younger families into the church.


----------



## carole

pumpkin-pie


----------



## Sasha B

A big   to Pumpkin Pie!

Hbrodie, fantastic news about your new project.

Piram, still thinking and    for you.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Pumpkin Pie, hope you recover quickly & that tx goes well in Jan   

Hbrodie - The new project sounds really good. How are you feeling?   

Sasha - How are you?    Thanks for   

I start a new job tomorrow   Feeling apprehensive about being back at work & also won't see as much of dh & dd   but even though the pay isn't brill at the moment it's better than nothing   

   to all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, thank you all for the warm welcome.

Piriam - good luck with the new job tomorrow, its always a little scary starting somewhere new but hoping you will settle in quickly.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello all 

A big welcome Pumpkin Pie .... sorry to hear you had to postpone your IVF tx, but hopefully now you will be all ready to go in 2010.  Wishing you loads of luck for your tx, and a very speedy recovery after your op.

Piriam - Loads of luck for tomorrow hun.  Usually the anticipation is worse than the event in my experience, and I will be  that by this time tomorrow you'll be feeling much better.  Let us know how you get on.

Sasha - How are you feeling hun?  Any pg symptoms yet?

Carole - Hello .... love your rainbow coloured welcome for PP.

HBrodie - What a lovely idea.  Our Church has a little book corner which my DD always used to love to raid during services  .  The Noah's Ark sounds like a fab toy to get things started.  

Rose/Flow/Ruth/katherine C/Kittensdtm/Mandinka/Joolsey - Hope you are all well?

Not much to report here .... I had my Contribution Review at work yesterday (last one with my boss of the last 9 years as he leaves in January) and it was really emotional.  He got all choked when he thanked me for everything over the time we've worked together; said he wouldn't have made it without me etc, etc.  Yesterday I was feeling quite pleased that I hadn't actually been sick since last Tuesday and then I was magnificently ill this morning  .  We are off to France next Mon (till late Thurs) with friends, and I was really hoping I would have stopped being sick by then.  I'm really excited about going, although extremely nervous as it will be the first time I've left DD for so long and I've never been out of the country without her     .  Will probably be the first and last time though   .

Love & hugs all
Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

julie - sounds like an emotional meeting. you must have had a good raport with your boss  

piriam - I shall say a few words for you tonight for starting your new job hun  

just finished typing up the minutes of the pcc meeting on wed - phew1 mamoth task this month!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie. I had some really sad news tonight. A lovely friend of mine from church and her husband were on holiday when he died in a drowning accident. They had only been married just over two years. All your prayers would be much appreciated.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Oh my goodness Sasha your poor friend - I am   she will get through this terrible time.


----------



## Katharine_C

Oh Sasha, I am so, so sorry. This is so tragic to hear. You must be in shock. 

I will be remembering your friend and you in my prayers.   

Sometimes it is so hard to see why God allows these things to happen. It does remind me just how precious life is and how we need to take every good thing from it, despite hard circumstances. 

We're here for you hon.  

Katharine x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sasha - that is terribly sad news, it will be a difficult time for your friend but I am sure she will appreciate the comfort of your prayers and support to help her through this devastating time.  Will keep her in my


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - how dreadful! I shall certainly be sending my thoughts over to her and saying extra   too.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Sasha, I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news.  You and your friend will be in my  hun.  X


----------



## hbrodie

I just got back fromcollecting my 1st purchase for the childrens' area at church. £4.50 wodden noahs ark shape sorter. pefect condition! afterwards I had a mooch in town there and saw the exact same thing for £39.99!!!!! wow, I am a bargain hunter  

sasha - still thinking of your friend at this time. xx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for your thoughts &    for today. The job seems fine, I'm working as a temp in the Medical HR dept of our hosp. It's 5 hrs a day, but it was still weird not being at home with Dh & dd. Dh is really tired today, would value your prayers that if I'm meant to this then Dh will be able to cope with dd & not get too exhausted. 

Sasha - So sorry to hear about your friend's loss. How are you coping?


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi ladies,

Sasha honey, that's awful news. I hope your friend will be able to pull through this and with a sweet caring friend like you, I'm sure she will have a lot of support. Also hoping you are ok too. It can be very hard to even take something like that in never mind to start dealing with it. Praying for you both at this time and sending lots of love    .

Piriam I'm glad you got through your first day. It is scary starting a new job. I don't know if you're like me but I'm such a worrier (won't be able to eat or sleep when something big is about to happen-was like that for a week before my first teaching placement-even had to get Valium off doc! ). Hope your Dh starts keeping a bit better and will be praying for you guys that you will know what to do and that things'll work out.

Julie, enjoy the holiday! I know you'll miss dd but this will be a nice break for you no doubt. Hope the morning sickness eases off for the trip too. 

Welcome to Pumpkin pie. This is a really good threat, lots of lovely ladies on here very willing to chat and give support when needed. I'm not on that much, I do check all the messages when I've got time but don't post a lot. My tx is another couple of years away (also male fertility factor and NHS waiting Grrr) so life is a bit boring in that respect but otherwise it's quite good and really busy Wishing you all the best for Jan-it'll be here in no time!

Love to hbrodie, Carole, Flow, Rose, Ruth, Mandika, Katherine C, Joolsey and anyone else I've missed. Getting a little better with all these names (with a little help from Julie who always remembers everyone so well ). 

Kittens xox


----------



## hbrodie

kittens - how r u hun?

piriam - glad it went ok today. it is bound to feel odd at first but I am sure you'll ease into it really soon.   and I shall   for your dh that he finds he eases into his new role too and is less exhausted each day.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

kittens - hi, saw under your photo is says Edinburgh, are you having treatment at RIE?  Thats where I am so I can relate to the long waiting list.  We were told 3 years when we first went on but in the end it was about 2 and a half, it was wonderful when they phoned up and said we were nearing the top of the list.  And although there has been a bit of a delay in treatment starting we do believe that it is at the right timing for Gods plans even if its not easy being patient at times.  

Piriam - Glad your first day went well.  Sorry to hear your husband has been feeling tired, hope he feels stronger soon and will keep you both in my  .  I see he has had a kidney transplant, so has my DH, his was 7 years ago now.


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Hbrodie, I'm fine thanks hun. Incredibly bust with this teacher training lark, so thankfully haven't had much time to brood on the IF thing It's good to keep busy-even if it's insanely so! How're you doing? Good going on the success with the kiddie corner toys. Hope you get everything you need without too much hassle/cash being spent. 

Pumpkin pie, yes we're in Edinburgh and at ERI too. Who is treating you (Dr. Vani and Dr. Thong?)? You must be sooo thrilled to finally be at the top of the waiting list! I wanted to go private but we don't have the cash and my Dh was against the idea. Besides not feeling the 'loss' as much as me over the IF probs, he's a very patient man, which is a good thing as I am very impatient. But I think the same thing as you, although I'm desperate for it to happen now, I know it's God's plan to keep us waiting. I'm certain he has a good reason but it doesn't make the pain any easier to take. However, we trust all things to him knowing that his wisdom is far beyond ours . Which part of Edinburgh are you based in? We're in Leith. Just wondering if we happen to be close by, that would be a coincidence. 

Kittens xox


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi kittens - we were with Dr Kini but I heard he is left now, it was Dr Thong we saw last time.  We live on the south side of town but I used to live in Leith when I was a student.  Hoping you get to the top of the list soon, how long have you been waiting?     for lots of successes so the list goes down quicker


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for praying for my friend. Her Dh's celebration service is tomorrow. I am hoping to go but I fear that sickness may stop me as the last few days have been tough ones in that respect.

Hope everyone is well.

Rose, thinking of you   

Piram, you too   

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

Things pants here    

Sasha - will be thinking of you especially today    

Sorry no personnals,     to all.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piram,

Sorry you are having such a rough time. Sending...



love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thank you.


----------



## Julie Wilts

I think some hugs all round today .....


----------



## Piriam

definately needed.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Piriam - Hope things get better soon, sending you   and


----------



## hbrodie

huge hugs and love and   to everyone. 

I am not going to church tomorrow but I am dropping off some books for the vicar for the xmas fete on the 28th. It is matins service and I don't like it much, I find it hard to follow   it is very 4th sunday so my pattern is very regular - I am absent every 4th week


----------



## Joolsy

Dear all
just popped on to see how things were on this thread and was really touched to have been remembered by you all! Thanks! 
And what lovely positive news of some pregnancies in the meantime. Really lovely to hear. 

Not much news from me. Our hospital is having building work done and has had to postpone all treatment just now. So we still have a nurses appointment on 8th December but I was meant to be starting on microgynon on next cycle and have been told not to as treatment will be later than they thought. Hopefully they'll tell us something moredefinite on the 8th. It's quite frustrating - but at the same time I should be very thankful to be in an area with a very short nhs waiting list. 

Hi to pumpkinpie! I like the name. And love to everyone else! Sasha that was horrible news about your friends husband. I hope you are doing ok. hbrodie i know our church gets a lot of toys from charity shops. Good luck with the project.  I am going to go to church tomorrow so should really get some sleep. 

Night all. Joolsy. X


----------



## hbrodie

joolsy - hello! I don't think we have 'met'? nice to 'meet' you   I can imagine that your postponed tx is very frustrarting...I think I'd be a tad miffed TBH, even though nothing could be done about it....I am just one of those that gets miffed easily. I wish I wasn't


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hi everyone. So sorry to be awol. All is well here...in the throws of teething, weaning, sitting up, crawling. So very busy but very happy.  

Praying for you all ladies especially during the holidays. I know how hard it is especially when you want a baby so badly. The holidays were always hard for me during the holidays. In saying that, I am super emotional having my first christmas with children! Very sappy mummy here. 

Lots of love to you all. 
amanda x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know I had a scan today & all is well with Noodle (who is measuring 3 days ahead at present). Next scan is on December the 10th. Thanks so much for your prayers. I realize its still early days and everything is still feels so fragile, like it could be taken away at a moment's notice.

Piram, how are you my love? You have been in my thoughts & prayers. 

Rose, haven't heard from you for a while.

Julie, how are you?

Ruth, ditto. I imagine this is a very busy time of year for you.

Hello, GuitarAngel, your twins are adorable.

Unfortunately I didn't get to the celebration service for my friend's husband but am hoping to meet up with her next week. Thanks for all your prayers.

Love to Carole, pumpkin-Pie, Kittens and anyone I have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Unique

Hello ladies just wondering if I may join your group?

Blessings.


----------



## carole

Unique 

Great to have you with us !


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Flying visit just to say hello .... been away in France since Monday and off soon to collect DD from her Granny's.

Couldn't read and run though so ....

Unique - Welcome & look forward to getting to know you.

Sasha - Great news hun - so pleased that the scan went well & not long till the next scan.  I am sorry you didn't make it to the service for your friend's DH  .

Amanda - Love your avatar ... the twins look gorgeous.  First Christmas is truly special - hope you enjoy every minute. 

Hello to everyone I've not done personals for today.

I'm ok - less sicky but just at that stage where not much is happening and you start to doubt that it's all going ok.  I have my 2nd midwifes appt next Tues though and we should get to listen to the h/b so I'm hoping that will make me relax a bit.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - hearing the HB is such a reassuring sound. I am sure all is well hun. did you have a nice time away?

sasha - great news noodle is doign well  

unique - welcome!

carole - how r u?

piriam - u ok?

hello to everyone else too


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello Hbrodie - Thanks hun, we had a FAB time in France.  We went to see our fave band Muse in Toulouse.  It was all planned months ago when I was not ever expecting to get pg again, and thankfully the timing was good (just past the worst of the MS and before I get too big  ).  We went with a couple of friends and had a really relaxing few days away, as well as the gig being FAB!!!  Apart from being really bloated, and really faddy with my food, I've been ok this last week.  How are you?

Julie
X


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Rose, love your post really got to me. I know what you mean about finding the strength to carry on after having suffered the pain and loss of a miscarriage. I found what would have been my due date with the twins really emotional as well   . It's only natural as you're thinking of all that could have been and grieving never meeting your little one. All you can do is take one day at a time in this nest cycle and don't be too hard on yourself on your down days. Please feel free to PM me anytime. I'll be praying for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Rose -  .  So sorry to hear you have been poorly and really busy with work too.  Like Sasha said it's natural to be thinking of what could have been, and I know it's hard to be positive after so much sadness.  I don't know how I've managed to relax more this time around, given my m/c's before, but for some reason I just have.  I do  that it all goes ok for you my lovely. 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX

Hello Sasha


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for your support.

It's been a rough couple of weeks. Dh has heard about his pension, it's less than we hoped. It's less than the minimum wage        . Dh has seen the renal social worker this wk to find out what benefits he can apply for. He also sought debt advice today. The upshot when I got home from work was that it looked like we'd have to default etc     I was so distraught & told God so.     on the phone & while sending emails to friends.

I was reminded tonight in practical ways that God has given us amazing friends & family and that He will continue to provide for us. 

So thank you again for your     & thoughts ladies. 

Please continue. 

With much love to all


----------



## Sasha B

Piram,

I will praying for God's provision for you and for you family, in whatever form that may take. You are going through so many different trials at the moment it must be overwhelming. 

Love and blessings,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thank you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Piriam -  &  for you my lovely.  I do  that through all these tough times comes better things .

Can I ask for some  for my DD too?  Yesterday pm we had to rush her to A&E as she collapsed with chest pains and didn't get home till nearly 9.30pm.  They traced her heart, which was all ok, did a chest x-ray which was also clear and just kept monitoring her.  She's had an ongoing cough since the middle of October and wonder if she's just pulled a muscle around her heart which caused lots of pain.  She was so patient and tolerant with all they did, but it was hard to see her in pain and I felt awful that I couldn't go in when she was x-rayed, though DH stayed with her the whole time.  She is still uncomfortable today but seems brighter.  

Thanks ladies.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

hi  all

piriam -       hun. I shall be thinking and   for you and your DH. I hope the renal SW can offer helpful; advice to help your dh and your family  

julie - sounds like u have a wonderful time   I shall   for your dd. how is she now?

sasha - what u up to? how r u?

rose - sorry to hear you havae fallen victim of another winter bug. there are so many around at the moment   I hope you feel better again soon and that AF comes when she is meant to so you can get on with your IVF    I will be thinking about my Squiggle on 3rd january. even though I am pg and I have a precious DD the pain of the loss is still there and going to be very painful on the due date - it is natural for you to be feeling   and scared about the upcoming date. we r here for eachother, we r here for you.  

carole - hello!

unique - what have u been up to hun?


----------



## Unique

*Carole* hello and thanks for the warm welcome 

*Julie* hello and congrats to you on your pregnancy! God is sooo good! Praying your next appt goes smoothly and gives you some peace. Julie just lifted some prayers up for your sweet daughter! Oh my! That must have been incredibly scary to see her like that! (((hugs))) I pray the doctors find out what is causing this and soon.

*hbrodie* congrats to you also on your baby blessing! Praying your upcoming appts go smoothly also  Well I work nights at Wal*Mart and have been saving frantically for our IVF cy as it is not covered over here at all, so everything is oop (out of pocket) So far, so good and we've even designed a webpage for family and friends to hit and spread the news so we can do this. Our weekends are Sunday and Monday nights so my posts will be few and far between out of these days.

*Rose* I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby (((hugs))) I hope and pray that somehow you will be surrounded by God's everlasting comfort when the date of your baby's birth approaches. Cry and go through your emotion dear heart it is only natural for you to feel so lost when your baby isn't with you (((hugs))) I also hope that this cy will bring you a super-sticky BFP  Many blessings to you.

*Sasha* hello and congrats to you on your pregnancy  So very sorry for the loss of your husband and your babies. He and the babies are smiling over you with Jesus (((hugs))) I hope your pregnancy is a smooth and uneventful one 

*piriam* hello! I am praying for you and your family. God is our provider in the ups and dons of life and I know He will not stop watching over and providing for you all (((hugs)))

Just to give you ladies a little bio on me; I was born and raised in South London: Balham, Battersea, Roehampton until I moved out of London to Hemel Hempstead in the late 90s. I met my Canadian hubbyman online back in late 2001 and left my family, friends and job in January 2002 and came to Canada. We got married Nov 2002 and the rest is history as they say  God has been good to us and has continued to bless and provide especially through the ups and downs of living in another country. Who knew that infertility would make us a stronger couple and lean more on Him? Some days I look at our IF as a gift and others not so. I am thankful for our cats Tilly, Cora, Gallahad and Jade and long to have a bubs of our own to add to our furry family 

Happy Monday!

Blessings.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Unique,

Wow, what a journey. Hemel Hempstead to Canada (btw I live in St Albans) !!! A bit of a change of scene. Where about are you in Canada? It is such a beautiful country. I've ben to Vancouver and thought it was stunning. i am also very impressed that you have four cats, your house must be a hive of activity at feeding time. 

Lovely to have you join us.

Blessings,

Sasha XXX


----------



## hbrodie

I used to live in Hatfield! I was at uni there. I was in WGC QE2 hospital for my training   and st albans was my fav shoppin spot   small world!

unique - aw, your furry bubbas sound lovely. My animals are still my babies. they r there through thick and thin aren't they


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.

Unique - Hello, hope time passes quickly till you get your IVF consultation.  Love the names of your cats.  We have one dog and as hbrodie says having pets are a great comfort.

Piriam - Hope the Social worker can give you some good advice and direction on what to do and things settle down soon.

Julie - Sorry to hear about your daughter, hope she is back to full strength soon.


HBrodie and Sasha - Hope you are both keeping well.

Kittens - Hope you are doing ok and not too busy.  

Hi to anyone I have missed 

I had a scan last week to see how things were doing after my op and being on the zoladex.  Unfortunately they found another cyst although this one isnt endometriosis.  At the moment dont know whether treatment will be postponed or not.  They are hoping the cyst will go away itself, they think its just a little bit of bleeding after the op but it means they wouldnt be able to get as many eggs from that side if they went ahead with treatment.  Just praying that it will go down in size before my next scan on 21st December.  Its taken so long to get here we just want to get going with treatment but know that we have to be patient.


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin-pie - so sorry you have had another set-back   I shall   it clears up for your next scan and they can put a new plan of action into play 4 u


----------



## pumpkin-pie

thank you


----------



## Trisky

Hello
I wonder if I can join the 'christian ladies' as I am one, but am new to FF and still trying to work out how to find my way around here, let alone add an entry that others can read (- can you read this??).
Think my bio says most stuff below, but it doesnt tell of the traumas we have had going down this route: wondering if we are trying to 'be God' rather then trust him, wondering why He doesn't choose to answer our prayers in the way we want, wondering if it is right to create more then 2 embryos (and if its ok to freeze them), wondering if its ok to use donor eggs. Maybe its just me (and DH) that has gone through the mill over these sort of issues, but would love to hear from others if its you too!!
This website is such a blessing- reading the stories of other brave souls who can really understand what the journey feels like!
Looking forward to hearing from some of you
By the way anyone been abroad for any treatment as we think thats our next step?
LOL Trisky x


----------



## carole

Hi Trisky

You sound perfectly normal to me 

Welcome to our thread 










Trust that there is a plan for you 

Looking forward to sharing your journey !


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Triksy    (sorry I had a cat called Triksy when I was little & the name always brings a smile to my face).
Welcome to the thread. I have had DE cycles in Spain, Poland (where DD was conceived) and Czech Rep (where my little bean was made).  I went into POF before I met my husband so went to talked about having children, I was very open with him. We prayed it through over a period of a couple of months and came to a place of peace about it all. We also wanted to adopt and that I think made us look at doing DE cycles from a different point of view. At the end of the day we were wiling to love any child he blessed us with, genetically related or not. I have never had tx in this country so all I know is going overseas. If you PM me I'd be happy to answer any of your questions. I'll be    for you.

Rose, honey, you are so much on my mind. I am    for you and for this next cycles as well.

Hbrodie, how are you?

Ruth, haven't heard from you in ages. Hope you are ok.

Julie, how are you doing? You must be nearing the half way mark.

Love to Carole, Kittens, Unique, Piram and anyone else I might have missed.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Ladies.i dont know if sum of u remem me!just 2 let u know i had a beautiful baby boy on 5 oct-over 3 wks early but he was 5lb 8oz by emergency c-section due 2 high bp.he was 7lb 14.5oz last week!his name is matthew patrick.luv 2 all berniex


----------



## carole

Congratulations Bernie ! Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Congratulations Bernie, that is lovely news   xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bernie, congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy   . You must be over the moon. Thanks for letting us know.

Rose, it's lovely to hear from you. I'll be praying with you that this is your very last cycle ever (well maybe for a few years anyway  ). I know what a long hard road it can be. Will be thinking and praying for your lovely growing follies. I hope the next two weeks (and beyond) will go very smoothly for you. Please let us know how things are going and if there is anything else we can pray for.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Hbrodie - Hope you are doing ok?

Unique - We'd love to visit Canada one day .... my Dad's cousin lives in Scarborough, Ontario and my parents & Brother have visited (my Brother lives in the USA so it's kind of easier to get there  ).  In fact my Dad's cousin is here visiting atm.  I've got one little fur-baby and she's nearly 14 now.

Bernie -  .  Lovely to hear your news.

Rose - So pleased to hear that everything has started well, and hope either more lovely follies appear or those 8 turn out to be THE ones.  Will be  for you my lovely.

Sasha - Hope all is good with you hun?

Trisky - Welcome.  Your post was readable hun & it's lovely to have you join us.  Like you say FF is a total blessing - the people on here have kept me sane throughout my tx's and since then too.

Piriam/Ruth/Carole/Kittens/Pumpkin Pie - Hope you are ok ladies?

Thankfully DD hasn't complained of further chest pains, although she's still got her cough.  Unfortunately I seem to have started it today as well.  The m/w appt went well & I got to hear the h/b which did reassure me.  This week I have my occupational therapist appt with the CFS specialists, and I'm a bit nervous, although intrigued to hear what they are going to say.  

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Well, we survived the twin's christening yesterday.  Evelyn slept through her baptism! Addie was so awe of everything. Not a single grump, no a single tear all day. They were excellent. But, still asleep and it is 9 am...so obviously a little partied out! 

A pic from yesterday. I am so proud of my little family. 









And, a pic of the cake. It was 'two peas in a pod' and was so cute!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Amanda - Oh what a gorgeous pic of you all, and the cake looks pretty scrummy too  .  So pleased the hear the Christening went really well - our DD was certainly not so well behaved  .  Thank you for sharing your pics with us. X


----------



## Damelottie

Wonderful pictures - and just amazing cake


----------



## hbrodie

amanda - what a gorgeous picture and the cake is fab too! what a lovely idea for it - 2 peas in a pod!!!  

bernie - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Amanda!!! The twins look adorable and you & your Dh look so happy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

What a lovely photo, your twins are adorable, and the cake is fantastic, glad you had a great time on your twins special day xx


----------



## Joolsy

Guitar angel I haven't "met" you before but lovely photos! You have gorgeous kids! 

And welcome to unique and trisky. Unique I loved your post. We have a king charles spaniel who I love. We got him when we were TTC as a bit of a distraction from how long it was taking and he has been such fun. 

Trisky thanks for your honest post. Sounds like you've had a long tough journey like many other ladies on here. Me and my dh are just starting out but finding it hard to find our way through the grey areas. If only there was a chapter of the bible on IF! 

My big box of meds arrived today which was a lot more overwhelming than I was expecting. I thought I would be excited but actually it just freaked me out. Hopefully the nurse will explain it all at our appontment on thursday. In the meantime I can just stare with dread at the epipen and the pessaries. Uh-oh! 

Hope everyone is doing ok anyway and getting in a christmassy mood. It's my day off and I've just been writing my Christmas cards! 

Lots of love 
joolsy. Xx


----------



## Unique

Hello sisters! Forgive my absence! Working nights are very different and even though I have been doing this for almost 7 months, the weekends are always packed with cleaning and such. You have all been in my prayers and thoughts 

*Sasha* St Albans was a lovely place for shopping when I recall back to the old days! We live in the Northwest corner of Canada in a Territory called The Yukon. It is very beautoful here. We live in a beautiful city where one can jump into your car and 10 minutes later be in the wilderness. Bear country at its finest let me tell you! As for the cats, we actually live in a one room cabin  The cats have adjusted well and we have too!! It's cosy here 

*hbrodie* animals are so special yes, you are right!  Your daughter is so precious 

*pumpkin-pie* prayers for your cyst to shrink and the scan on the 21st will show that 

*Trisky* welcome! I am fairly new to the group and understand your concerns. I too for a very long time was so unsure about IVF some years ago. I love when we make plans and God laughs. Today we find ourselves seeking help from family and friends in helping us to fund our IVF cycle and know that it is from God that man has the knowledge to make babies available to us. I think one of the most interesting things I read the other day was "Jesus was born to a surrogate". This was told to Angela Basett and her husband after they tried and failed IVF for their baby.

*Carole* hello there!

*Bernie* congratulations to you and your husband on the birth of your son Matthew Patrick! I hope you are both enjoying your babymoon 

*Rose* I hope the stimming is going smoothly 

*Julie* glad to read that your daughter is doing better re the chest pains. I hope the cough goes away soon  KUP on your appt! 

*Guitarangel* congratulations to you and your husband on the christening of your sweet daughters!  Love the pix and the cake! Thanks for sharing!

*Joolsy* hello and thanks for the warm welcome  Animals are great! I didn't have a pet until I came to Canada and hubbyman was concerned about being away for so long at work and decided to get me a cat. He couldn't keep her and her sister apart though and brought her the next day and well the following year he got me a brother and sister coupling from a farm for Valentine's Day  I hope all goes well with your cycle! I cannot wait to get my box of meds  I will be, along with the other sisters here, praying as you go through each phase of your cycle 

Well ladies the countdown is actually going down, or so it seems to me  Soon we shall have our telephone consult and hopefully cycling just before or mid-summer 

I hope you all are blessed with a good rest of the week. Tonight's shift will be my Tuesday. It's currently 10:15am almost time for bed!

Blessings.


----------



## Katharine_C

Hello Ladies,  

I hope everyone is well. Great to see so many new people on here. Will try and learn the names.

Sorry I haven't been very chatty for a while. It's been a hectic time and am looking for a new job starting in the New Year. At least that takes my mind off TTC.

DH and I had a very helpful session with our fertility specialist yesterday who talked us through various options. After 18 months TTC with all tests back normal we wanted to discuss next steps. It's certainly nice to know there are options and he seemed to think our overall chance of conceiving is very good.

It seems like the best next step is a laparoscopy to see if I have endometriosis, which could be what is making it hard to conceive. I get really bad period pain and have suspected from early on that I might have endo, though nothing was found on my scan. Have to say I'm quite scared of having the lap. I know it's not a major thing, but I've been blessed not to have operations in my life, so it feels like quite a big deal. But on the plus side it's best to see if there is a problem and if so treat it before we launch into IUI/IVF as that will increase our chances of success. Just have to juggle it around new job though, so probably wouldn't have it done for 3 months or so.

Just wondering if any of you have had a laparoscopy and how you found it. How long did it take to recover etc? Hopefully no scary stories   

And does anyone have endo? Are there good tips for treating it if so or managing it? I here diet changes can help, though have a pretty healthy diet at the moment.

Kate x


----------



## hbrodie

katherine - hello! it sounds like it was a really productive and positive appointment where lots of questions and queries were answered   I have had 2 laparoscopies. One when I was 15 for an ovarian cyst aspiration (went fine) and one in september 2007 under IF cons to see if mll my bits were ok   it was a lap and dye (where they squirt dye through the cervix into the womb and see if it comes out of the tubes - if it does = clear tubing   which it did   . 
recovery is very short, most lap and lap & dyes are done as day surgery now   I had to stay in when I was 15 cos of my age and I also stayed in in 2007 cos they gave me morphine and I had a bad reaction to it   but the actual operation was fine. just feel a bit bruised post op for about a week


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Joolsy - Hope your appt today reassured you and you're feeling better about that big box of meds now  .

Unique - Is your telephone consult after Christmas hun?  Do hope your week is going well too.

Kate - Lots of luck with the job hunting .... I've kept working during most of my tx's and after my m/c's too, to keep my mind busy as I tend to fret more when I'm at home with less interruptions.  I've had 2 lap's .... one in my late teens which went ok, and one last year following an ectopic pg.  I also reacted badly to the morphine & the GA (due other health prob's I have) and they discovered mild endo. I had wondered if I'd got it before it was confirmed, as when they did an HSG the dye didn't spill fully.  I was really scared about having the last lap done but it honestly wasn't as bad as I expected.  It was day surgery, and I only stayed in longer than most because of my other problems.  It's definitely the best way to check for sure that everything is clear.  Fab to hear that all your tests so far are normal and  that this lap shows that everything is fine too.

I had my CFS appt with the Occupational Therapist yesterday and she was lovely.  She wants me to attend a course of group sessions in management of CFS/ME and pacing.  It starts in January, and means I'll have to change my working days for a few weeks, but I think it might be worth it.  

Well, my DH is back tomorrow and I can't wait .... ok the house is much tidier & cleaner than if he'd been here all week  , but I have missed him.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Joolsy

Hi all. Great to have lots of new posts to read on here. 

Unique you're doing a great job of personals! Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. 

Kate i've never had a lap done at all. But it does sound like it would be a good next step to figure out what might be happening. All the best with the job hunting. 

Julie I had / have (I'm never quite sure if it's gone but. I'm certainly a lot lot better!) CFS. I had an OT and did a course of Pace therapy which I found really helpful. At that point I had left my job cos I couldn't handle constantly being on sick leave. I'm now working 4 days a week again, having slowly built that up over the last 3 years. I really hope you find it helpful. And thanks for you message. 

So I had my nurses appointment yesterday which was helpful. She explained the medicine I need for now and told me to forget about the rest until I need it. However the building work is till happening at our hospital so it will be February before I start on the microgynon anyway and march for tretament. I think I can cope with this Wait - just hoping it doesn't get any longer. 

Anyway lots of hellos to everyone else. Hope you are all doing ok and looking forward to Christmas. I'm off to bluewater to do the last of my Christmas shopping and then I have my inlaws for early Christmas dinner tonight! 

Love joolsy. X


----------



## hbrodie

joolsy - Ihope your wait does not get any longer either  

what is cfs pacing?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Joolsy - This will sound a bit  but you are probably the first person I've 'met' who has/has had CFS.  It's so lovely to hear that you've managed to do so well and have built back up to things.  I was a bit sceptical about doing this course, but I feel it's the right thing and it's at the right time for me, and your positive story is lovely to read.  I'm certainly a very different person than I was 6 years ago - I'm much more relaxed about things, and I'm more aware of my limitations.  Most of the time, I'm generally quite well, though I seem to hit a bad point every now and then and this time last year I was in a wheelchair and using sticks too.  It's mostly post viral and last year, post GA, so it's hard to completely avoid the bad times, but I do hope the pacing will help even things out the rest of the time.  Phew, sorry for such a long post  .  Hope you get on ok with your Christmas shopping today .... I'm planning to get the last of the cards written & some wrapping up done.

Hbrodie - It's Chronique Fatigue Syndrome hun, and pacing is just really re-thinking & re-learning about pacing yourself so you don't have points of extreme fatigue.  I've suffered for over 6 years, but only just got diagnosed in October.

Right .... off to get some cards written.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

Rose 

I was speaking to someone in chat last night who did  donor treatment successfully in South Africa, and I know there are lots of other ladies who have been successful after treatment over there  

Sorry this cycle has been cancelled    but glad that you are making positive plans for the future. 

 that 2010 will be a good year for you.


----------



## Sasha B

Rose, hun I am    for you. Please PM me if ever you want to chat about the whole DE side of things. I think its lovely that you are thinking of having tx in a place where your family has history. Much love and   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Rose,

   hon, thinking of you


----------



## Be Lucky

Rose remem we wer on de list and had high fsh b4 i fell pregnant with matthew.i pray that u meet sum1 as ur such a lovely person.bgt matthew 2 family mass 4 1st time 2day.it was so noisy!i tgt it start at 10.15 but it was 9.45 so we missed half of it.toddlers kept comin up and peerin in at him in his car seat!he woke up and look at me as if 2 say why u bgt me 2 this noisy place mum!luv 2 all berniex


----------



## AnneS

Hello Ladies,

just 'stumbled' over your thread and thought I say a quick hello. It is interesting to read your experiences and thoughts about IVF and faith here. My signature gives you an idea about our journey. We are looking at one last go in Spring 2010, but also still have two frosties.

Hi there pumpkin pie!

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Unique

*Rose* so very sorry about the outcome of this cy  Although very excited for you as you approach the next step on the path to motherhood. Many prayers and hugs to you as you rest out and seek the best donor for you. Your choice of city for tx sounds very appropriate and am sure will help you have a smooth process through it all 

*Caroline Anne* welcome! You are welcome to state more than a hello here. The ladies here are most welcoming. Much joy and blessings to you for a prosperous BFP filled New Year as you gear up to cycle again 

Hello to all! 

Not much going on with me, still in the hurry up and wait mode. Consult Feb 11th. Looking forward to that.

Be blessed with a good week! 

Blessings.


----------



## AnneS

Hello unique,

thank you for such a lovely welcome! Wishing you a BFP filled 2010 in return - and to everyone here!!!  

Also love your "hurry up and wait" comment - how very apt when it comes to infertility and treatment ...

Oh, just saw the time - my lunch break is over!

Have a good week everyone.

CA


----------



## hbrodie

rose - I am sorry you have had to cancel tx hun. it must have been a very hard decision to make.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Rose -  - so sorry you've had to cancel, but I'm sure you did the right thing in stopping the meds.  I really  that the decisions you are making now will give you that BFP that you very much deserve  .

AnneS - Welcome to the thread & I'm sorry to read about all you've been through so far.   that 2010 brings you great things.

Unique - Hope you have a fab week too hun.

Bernie -  hun .... so pleased to hear your news.

Sasha - How are you getting on my lovely?  How is the sickness?  11 weeks already & always  for you.

Hope everyone had a good weekend & hope there is a good week ahead for us all.

I had my swine flu vaccination on Saturday, which I was really in 2 minds about.  My arm is really sore (like I've walked into a door frame 30 times over in the same place  ), but if that's all that happens I'll be happy (i.e. no side effects for Bud).

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Joolsy

EVening all.
Just checking in and theres lots going on. 
Firstly; Julie - sounds like you are much better than you were this time last year. Its a slow old thing but it usually does go in the end. I found the pacing therapy really helpful- a lot of it is common sense - principles of energy and warning signs and relaxation - but its really helpful to have people keeping you accountable and the lessons have really stayed with me. I still have occasional off weeks and dont have the energy i had before cfs but am leading a really normal life now (except with an extra day off a week and I plan to keep that even when i'm fully well!). Hoping you find it just as helpful. Hoping theres no nasty side effects of the swine flu jab- other than a very sore arm! 

Rose really sorry to hear you had to stop your current treatment. It must have been a very difficult decision to come to and I hope you are finding peace in it. Capetown is my favourite city in the world so I hope it brings really good things for you. What is the next stage/what do you have to do now?

Hi Anne s and welcome to the thread. I will hopefully be startng treatment in Feb/Mar so we might end up being cycle buddies.  

Unique I'm also counting down the days til feb too- but hey after Christmas its going to not feel so far away! 

well i'm off for an early night. my poor hubby is working early shifts in the run up to christmas and he's really bad at getting dressed quietly so I;ll be rudely awoken in the morning!
Night all and lots of love
Joolsy
xx


----------



## Flow13

Just popped on to say hi to you all and hope you are doing well. 

I have been a bit all over the place the past few months with cycles, but I have now settled down and am back to 28 days which I am so happy about  . I am due to test on 21st and it would be wonderful for a christmas BFP!   We are praying hard. 

We have loads of church activities going on at the minute so we have been kept busy. xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Thinking of you all   .

Have you all got snow?


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello

Could I join you on here? Julie  

I recently started going back to Church after quite a long break. A very close friend of mine invited me to a healing service prior to our first IVF appointment which would have been on 22/12/09, received prayer for my appointment and for a natural miracle before then, which happened. I have unfortunately just miscarried this week at 9w3d and am trying to find the sense in all of this and Gods role. 

I am now just waiting for follow up on 12/01/10


----------



## Piriam

strawberryjam -     so sorry hon. It's so hard.


----------



## hbrodie

strawberryjam - I am so sorry for your loss hun   there are many things I find hard to understand.....one of them is how God can help us to conceive - naturally or via assisted means - and then lose the baby   and even how can he allow infertility? and the pain it comes with   I have no answers but I just have to trust in him....I stopped attending church after our mc in april but felt I needed to return shortly after a spell of avoiding it. do what you feel is right for you     have you got a good relationship with the vicar? couls you invite him/her for a cuppa and a chat?


----------



## strawberryjam

Thank you for your welcome. I will be going back to Church in the new year everyone at the church I have been attending is incredibly friendly and luckily my Friend has been amazingly supportive. I received a copy of an email the pastor had written about us to the housegroup leaders which gave me hope that everything will be ok. I am just overwhelmingly sad at the moment. I suspect that I am also waiting for all the HCG to leave my body. My last level was 1407 on Friday.  Thanks for the


----------



## hbrodie

here are some more for you                         you can never have too many hugs


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Strawberryjam,

Sometimes I don't understand God's ways but I am so pleased that you have started going to church again and that people have been very welcoming & supportive. Sending you    and    as well. So sorry for the loss of your darling little baby.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Flow - Hello hun,  , lovely for you to hear from you & wishing you loads of luck for test day tomorrow.

Piriam - No snow here yet .... few flakes but just lots of lethal ice.  How about you?

Strawberryjam - Massive  and a big welcome to the thread my lovely.  The ladies on here are just fantastic, and have given me so much support and so many wise words.  You've found a lovely thread.  Once again, I'm so terribly sorry for what you are going through, and so desparately  it had been different this time.  I stopped going to Church this year after the Mother's Day service & my 4th m/c, but started going again after a few months break.  I don't manage to go every week, but often bump into members of the congregation, and those that know what we've been through have been lovely.  That overwhelming sadness feels like it just won't lift, but I promise it will eventually ..... in the meantime just allow yourself to be loved & cared for by people and be kind to yourself.  Take care, lovely lady.  .

Hbrodie, Sasha, Rose, Carole, Ruth, Joolsy, Anne, Unique, Bernie - Hope you are all ok and the weather isn't causing you too many problems.

Well, I'd best get going .... have a huge list of things to get done (I'm working Mon, Tue, Wed this week), and zilch energy to get them done, but if I don't get up off the sofa then DH won't be motivated to get up either.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I had my 12 week scan today and that Noodle was very active. I think I've got an olympic athlete in the making  .

Thank you so much for all your prayers. After the heartbreak of the m/c last year I am still reluctant to believe that this is really happening.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Great news Sasha 

So pleased that bubs is doing well.

Julie - I am working Tuesday and Wednesday this week and am not sure when I am going to get time to deliver presents etc.   to you

Welcome strawberryjam









We have been to Wonderland in Telford today to see Santa  It was freezing


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again  .... twice in one day now 

Sasha - Really pleased to hear your news hun & that all is going well.  I'm the same ... sometimes I just don't believe I can really be pg and be this far along  .  

Carole -  - hope you manage to get all your deliveries etc sorted out.  I did run around like a total  on Thurs/Fri last week to get most of the deliveries done, which probably explains why I'm so exhausted now.  Did R enjoy seeing Santa, despite the cold?  DD went on the Santa Train at Brokerswood (local country park) 2 weeks ago with her Rainbow troup.  We waited with friends in the cafe, and asked her when she got back what Santa had talked about.  She said he asked what she wanted for Christmas, and she said a Nintendo DS.  We asked what he said after she replied and she said "He said next" .... guess he must have been busy  .

Do hope everyone has been enjoying their weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - wonderful news  

hello to everyone. I just got back from our church's carol service. it was very nice, the vicar and a reader accompanied In The Bleak Mid Winter with the guitar and flute, which made it so lovely to listen to.


----------



## strawberryjam

Great news about your scan Sasha.  

I woke up feeling so unbelievably sad today I was going to go back to work tomorrow but have decided that I am going to have some more time off.  Last time I didn't allow myself to mourn, this time I am going to allow myself to I think it will save me heartache later. I just   I feel happy again soon.

x


----------



## hbrodie

SJ - I think you have done the right thing then because only you know how you feel and only you can help yourself heal. if it means taking time off work then so be it. take the time


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Strawberries,

I think you just need to listen to what your body is telling you at the moment. There is no time frame for grief. Please don't go back to work unless you feel you are ready. You need to take care of yourself right now. I will    that God will make you so aware of his presence in this sad time.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

I don;t want this to sound trivial, what with other people's problems etc, but I would like to ask for your prayers for my little guinea pig Gordon tonight. He has been unwell for a week now - I thought it was his teeth and they were trimmed on tuesday at the vet, but he has got worse and worse and I have brought him indoors now (he was in the garage under blankets and carpet at night) in a little box. I have given him lettuce and apple - both of which he has nibbled. he is not drinking or eating other than that, he has a runny bottm and his eyes are cloudy and gunky. I think he will be going soon. I am very sad. he is only 3 years old. not a good age for a piggy   
I kind of want him to slip away tonight cos he'll be released from his misery - he is miserable. but then how can I want something to die?   I don't want to have to go to the vet tomorrow for that awful decision to be made, which is cowardly of me too   
Please pray that he is released from his sadness and misery, dicomfort and pain really soon and that he can meet with God and his little furry friends who have been lost before him for eternal happiness and comfort. 
My poor little gordon.
as I say, I am sorry if anyone thinks this is a silly thing, he is a guinea pig not a human, but he is my pet and all my pets have always been my furbabies


----------



## Sasha B

Hbrodie, so sorry to hear little Gordon is so unwell. It is heartbreaking as you love them so very much and they bring such joy. Will be    for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you sasha  
I lost his friend 2 yr ago, Dudley, he went the same way only much quicker (over night) and their friend daisy 1 week before Dudley died. I asked the vet if there was a guinea pig virus at the time but he said not   I love my piggies


----------



## strawberryjam

I too will   for Gordon there is nothing silly about asking for   for something you care about x


----------



## AnneS

God loves all beings, large and small and here is a little, guinea pig-shaped prayer for Gordon  

xx C Anne


----------



## Unique

*Flow13* praying with you for your Christmas BFP! 

*Piriam* living in the North of Canada having snow is a way of life  Tons of snow here and wait for it, a beaut of a temp too. It is a liitle before 7am and it is 31 degrees _below_ freezing  Quite nippy outside! To think I was going to pop out...not anymore! How is the weather by you? 

*strawberryjam* so very sorry for your loss. Prayers for healing and the love of Christ to touch you at this fragile time.

*Sasha* so glad to read that Noodle was very active and you are doing well  I cannot imagine the pain of losing one's baby and then be pregnant again and not have that fear  Blessings to you!

*Hbrodie* your story about sweet Gordon reminded me of my dear friend's rabbit who passed in similar circumstances. I'll never forget that ride to work with her and almost crashing as she drove around the roundabout in Hemel. I was so heartbroken for her and was crying too. Praying for you and your family including Gordon. Oh and do not think it is trivial to ask for prayers for your furbaby, afterall they are a special part of our families no matter their size, age or duration with us (((hugs))) God knows this too!

Hello to all I missed! 

Not much here...we will be working both Christmas and New Year's day nights as they are our regular nights on shift and besides we have no reason to have either night off. It will be nice to have some more funds to add to our BF (Baby Fund) 

Merry Christmas to each of you and your families.

Jesus is the reason for the season


----------



## hbrodie

thank you for your prayers. Gordon passed away in the night


----------



## strawberryjam

I am so sorry to read that


----------



## Unique

hbrodie said:


> thank you for your prayers. Gordon passed away in the night


I am so very sorry  (((hugs))) Even though you knew this day was coming, it still hurts. Gordon is resting now, no longer in pain and remembering the best days of his life with you and your family 

 ers for your broken hearts.


----------



## Sasha B

Hbrodie    so sorry to hear about Gordon. It's heartbreaking when a beloved fur baby dies. Sending you big hugs.

Unique, sounds like you have even more    than we could ever imagine. -33!!! How do you get out of bed in the morning?

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Hbrodie - Massive .  I'm so sorry to hear about Gordon.  I dread the day when my furbaby cat finally goes.  As Unique said, at least he is no longer in pain and has peace now, but I know this won't take the pain away from you.   .

Unique - Sorry to hear you will be working over Christmas hun  .

Sasha - Like you, I can't even imagine wanting to get out of bed with that amount of cold  

Strawberryjam - I've been thinking about you hun.    Rose and Sasha are lovely and wise ladies ..... go back to work only when you feel ready hun.

Hello to everyone else - do hope you are all ok in these freezing temperatures and weather.

I did make it into work today - full of snot (  sorry if t.m.i.).  I am so paranoid about slipping over or crashing, or DH or DD doing the same .... wish I could just relax and enjoy it all a bit more.  

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

To all the lovely ladies on this thread,

I want to wish you all a lovely Christmas and a blessed new year in 2010!



Much love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Bree

Just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas. Lots of new people!! Hope theres a few oldies left who remember me  
Some sad news from some ladies as I have just read  . Some great news from others, congrats to Julie and Sasha, especially. Thats been a long hard road but with a great gift at the end!!


    MERRY CHRISTMAS !    


love from Bree xxxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

Have a blessed Christmas everyone. Never have I felt so blessed as I do with my two babies this Christmas. This season will definately be different from the rest.

Thanks again for all of the advice given in 2009! You ladies are terrific! May all of your hopes and dreams come true in 2010!

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!

Amanda, Darren, Evie & Addie


----------



## Katharine_C

I wanted to wish everybody a Happy Christmas and every blessing for the start of 2010. 

I know for some it's a happy time and for others a very difficult time. I pray that we can all know God's hope and love over the Christmas season. 

Lots of love,    

Katharine x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, havent had as much time to be on here but wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas and a peaceful new year and hope and pray that 2010 will be a good year for you all

Hbrodie - sorry to hear about Gordon, when I was younger I had a guinea pig and was so upset when he passed away.  Pets are a great comfort to us, I would be lost without my dog.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and keeping warm.

I am really excited, both about Christmas and our approaching treatment.  Stimms start on the 7th so not long to go.  Really praying that everything will go well and keep remembering that God is in control so trying not to worry about things, not always easy though.

  to all xxxx

P.S.  AnneS, great to see you on here, will be praying that 2010 will be a happier year for you xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

merry christmas and happy new year to everyone   I am at work til 5pm then dh picking me up, going home, laying the xmas table ready for tomorrow and putting the pressies under the tress. dinner = scrummy lasagne (if I can even think about eating - feeling awful at the moment) and then early to bed.


----------



## Bambam

*Wishing you all a very 
Happy Christmas 
and may all your
dreams come true in
2010

Lots of love
Amanda
xxx*​


----------



## Unique

A special card for a special group of sisters 

Merry Christmas 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=2007134554829&source=jl999

/links


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry ladies, just a flying visit from me, as I've still loads to do.

Had a lovely time at the crib & carol service this afternoon - got all emotional as usual  .

Just wanted to pop in quickly and wish everyone a lovely Christmas.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Merry Christmas Ladies.

Hope you all have a lovely day. 

   to all, especially anyone that feels up & down.


----------



## Sasha B

Unique, that card was so lovely. It bought a tear to my eye. Thank you so much. Have a wonderful Christmas.

For all those who have experienced sadness and loss this year, thank God that He is our Hope and our Future.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AnneS

Hello Ladies,

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and happy New Year. May your dreams come true.

C Anne


----------



## hbrodie

what a lovely card, thank you  

I hope you all had a wonderful christmas. I didn't manage to get to midnight mass as I was feeling really yuck and took myself to bed at 9pm   which I am sad about cos I love midnight mass and have not been for 3 years now (last yr emily was tiny weeny baby and the yr before I had all day sickness again being pg) so next yr I'll have a tiny weeny bay again....maybe I can try to go next yr and if not then the yr after  

merry christmas still and happy new year to you all


----------



## Unique

I hope you were all blessed with a lovely Christmas and I pray that 2010 will be a year filled with prosperity, joy and love.

Blessings.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Without wishing to sound like a parrot  .... I do hope you've all had a lovely Christmas and that 2010 will be a year full of blessings for everyone.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

Can i join the thread, i am currently posting on a local thread but feel i need a wee bit of religious support and chat.

Hope u all have a lovely new year

god bless

MISHA XX


----------



## Piriam

Welcome Misha


----------



## carole

misha !


----------



## Unique

*Misha* welcome! So sorry for the trials that you have been through with ICSI, I hope 2010 is the year for your baby blessing(s) 

Happy 2010 to you all! I may not get on since I work nights, and I do not want to miss you lovely sisters in the LORD out from my New Year blessings 

Stay blessed!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Misha and welcome.

Sending happy new year wishes to everyone and hoping and praying that 2010 will be a good year for us all.

I am starting stimms on 7th January, which is only a week away for my first ICSI treatment.  Excited that this could finally be the answer to our prayers.


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - good luck with your tx hun I shall   for you  

misha - welcome!

happy new year to everyone! may 2010 bring everything you dream of. xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Misha!

I just want to wish everyone a...










love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## strawberryjam

happy new year everyone!

x


----------



## hbrodie

I am scared  
last week I listened to Podge on the doppler at work. no HB but too early   but we did hear movement - loads!! my friend / colleague is a mw and she did it for me and confirmed movement.
Today I popped in the room again and listened - nothing other than my pulse   
I rang the ward and they have slotted me in at 1130 monday for a scan.
Please let Podge be ok, fightint fit in there


----------



## Unique

*hbrodie* just lifted you up (and bean of course!) in prayer. Hang in there. I cannot imagine the emotions you are in, please try and rest and keep your eyes on Jesus  

*pumpkin-pie* I am getting excited for you!!!

Blessings.


----------



## Piriam

Happy New Year to all.

hbrodie -     hon,     that podge is well.

The friend who was due just before us had her baby last night. He's a bit early & in SCBU, hopefully just for 48 hrs. Happy for her &   that her ds is home soon but     for us


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

First post of 2010, so firstly Happy New Year and I hope you all have a truly special 2010 full of blessings.  

Hbrodie - Massive  hun.  I'm sure Monday can't come soon enough for you my lovely - I will be  for you and Podge.  I remember a time when our MW couldn't hear DD's h/b and we were rushed over to hospital to be monitored.  That was just an hour of panic, which thankfully was all ok, so I can't imagine having to wait so long.  

Strawberryjam - I've been thinking about you hun.  

Piriam - An enormous  for you too hun.  Lovely news from your friend, but of course it's tough on you.  

Misha - Welcome to the thread, look forward to getting to know you & hopefully helping to support you.

Hello to all our other lovely ladies.

Our New Year's Eve was fairly quiet .... just stayed in with DD, mostly playing on Rock Band (a gift from my DB this Christmas), singing lots of old Beatles numbers etc.  We tricked DD into thinking 11pm was midnight, so she went up a little earlier (although much later than usual), and we toasted each other at midnight with chocolate Horlicks (me) and Schloer (DH) .... we know how to live  .

Time for some porridge me-thinks, so I'll say ttfn.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Morning Ladies,

Hbrodie -  how are you doing hon?     that podge is well     Do pm me if you want to.

julie - Glad you had a nice night last night    

My friend's ds is out of SCBU, they're on the ward now for 5 days while he's on antibiotics. There's a part of me that wants to go & visit & take their prezzie. But I'm not sure I could cope & don't want to burst into tears on her. I so wish I was still pg


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Happy New Year everyone, hope 2010 is a good year full of blessings for us all

Hbrodie - Keeping you in my prayers and hoping that Monday will give you some reassuring news that all is ok     

Piriam - Hoping that your friends little baby is ok and will be back home.  Must be hard for you with mixed emotions.

Unique - Thank you, really hoping that your treatment comes soon too.  The waiting is hard but I do believe things will happen at the right time


----------



## Sasha B

Piram my love,    I am so sorry that this has cause you to feel that pain and loss of your little one afresh. I pray that God will hold you very close through out this hard time. I remember when two sets of twins were born very close to my twin's due date, it was heartbreaking. I so wish your little one could still be with you as well. Sometimes I don't understand God's logic but I do have the hope & certainty that I will be reunited with my little ones in heaven. I know it can't make up for the loss but I hope that thought is a comfort to you as well.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Sasha    

Dh's is under the weather too   . Next wk, when the christmas decs are down, we'll have to have a tidy through & then put the house on the market. I know that I should be grateful that we haven't had to declare bankcrupcy but ...


----------



## hbrodie

thank you all for your kind prayers (I am using my mums PC BTW cos my laptop is still broken   )
good news is that we heard the HB on a doppler! Podge is doing well in there....I cancelled my scan tomorrow cos there may be someone who needs it more than me - as tempting as it was to keep the slot and see baby one extra time  . 
Thank you for the power of your prayers. I know they have helped. 

piriam - I am so sorry you have such an emotional time at the moment. I will pray for your friend and her LO in hospital and that they come home soon. do they know about your MC hun?   It is tricky to know what to do -= one one hand you want to be a good friend and visit but then that will most likely upset you    so if you stay away you'll feel happier in yourself but feel sad you didn't go and your friend may be sad you have not been. so tricky. I felt like that when my friend had her LO after we had our MC in april. I did go in the end - but to her house, I couldn't bear seeing lots of babies on a ward   and I popped into her house on the way home from somewhere so I had a nexcuse to be quick there should it upset me


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello everyone

hbrodie - Soooo pleased that you heard the h/b today and all is well.  Phew .....  I know it's possible to buy dopplers for use at home now, but I think I'd obsess if I had one.

Piriam - Massive  hun.  So hard to know what to do.  My friend, when she had her 3rd, was only in hospital for a few hours and then we had such terrible snow that we couldn't have travelled anyway (they live in Wales).  It sounds terrible, but it was like the decision was lifted from me. I still felt bad that it was several weeks before I went, but as it was just after my 4th m/c I was struggling.  I found it hard enough when I did finally go, but glad that I had.  It made me realise that it really was worth trying again. I really do  that 2010 really does end up being a better year for you hun.  

Sasha - Hope you are well hun.

Rose - How are you my lovely?

Strawberryjam/Unique/Carole/Misha/Pumpkinpie/Amanda/Ots .... oooooh, hope I haven't left anyone out   ..... big hello's to you all.

Well, our laptop is on it's final legs, the boiler is broken so we are without heating, and my boss of 9 years leaves this week, so I can't really say it's the best start to the New Year, but I still count my many blessings.  Making the most of having DD at home today, as she's back to school tomorrow.  Roll on Half Term  . 

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Hbrodie - Such good news that you heard podge's hb, what an answer to    

Ladies, thank you for your support. My friend & her lttle boy will hopefully be home tomorrow.


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Thank u so much for the lovely warm welcome, it is very much appreciated 

hbrodie- so glad to hear that everything is ok, u must be very relieved its such a scary experience to go through. 

Piriam- good new that ur friends wee one will be home soon, although i understand how ur feeling at the moment, its not that u grudge other people there happiness or babies but its just hard when u have lost ur wee one and are still grieving. Over the last year or 2 there have been a lot of babies around me being born to close family and friends, The latest being my adorable wee nephew just 4wks ago, he absolutely stole my heart when i went to see him, but thats not to say i don't find it hard some times when all the baby talk is going on. I had a really bad experience about 5/6 years ago when i had my 2nd m/c. My then SIL was always anti-baby going on about not wanting them and that she wanted to travel the world, live her life to the full, and if she was going to have any it would be in her mid 30's bla bla bla, anyway i fell preg and we were over the moon, as soon as she found out she was raging, told MIL it was not fair and  if anyone was having the FIRST grandchild it should have been her! She made this statement not because she had ever suffered that pain on IF or longed for a baby but because she was the type of person that wanted to be the FIRST to do everything, that was important to her to be the FIRST, why i don't know.  Anyway overnight she stopped talking me, was drawing me dirty looks, pushed my scan pic away when we came in to MIL one day after my first scan and shouted " i don't want to look at ur scan pic i have seen one before, i know what they look like" she said and done a number of hurtful things and BIL just let her away with it all. Anyway i was told i had a threatening m/c cause i was bleeding from 6wk onwards and eventually my wee angel died  it was such a horrible few days waiting to go into the hospital to have the D&C it was a very sad time  :' Never once  during that time did SIL or BIL try to offer us comfort of tell us they were sorry for what had happend. Anyway a few days after all this SIL announced she was preg! and done a number of hurtful things like put a her framed sacn pic on MIL fireplace ( which MIL told her to take down) the most hurtful thing was when i went into hospital, everyone in the family was down and upset, to which SIL asked why everyone had such "long faces, u would think that some one had died they way u are all acting" I was gutted when i found out what she had said, it broke my heart all over again, some one had died, my baby had died   Anyway fast forward a few months to my newphew being born and having to go to the hospital to visit him, it was so hard. me and DH were not really on good terms with BIL and SIL, and although MIL and FIL were upset when i had m/c, they had moved on, they had now become grand parents and were happy. It was so hard holding there baby say how lovely he was when i should have been a new mum myself, and also feeling that SIL had grudged me my baby so she could have this moment with all the family fussing round her. my wee newphew is 5 now and i can honestly say that i love him to bits, it was never that i didn't want him  in my life it was just circumstances and the fact that my heart was broken, i found it difficult with him to begin with, i was just hurting myself, i found it easer as he got older because he moved away from being a baby, the image of what i held in my mind of my loss, and turned into a child a little person, if anything now me and DH are very close and protective of him, his mother had an affair when he was about 2yrs old and put BIL out of the marital home on the Tue and moved her boyfriend in on the Fri!! having a baby was i am sad to say a novelty to her which wore off very quickly, she has zero time for him and it shows, i don't know very many children that cry when they are told its time to go back to there mum's house, and will say please can i stay with u i don't want to go, i find it odd that a child does not want to be with their mother, now  my BIL finally moved on from the marrage split and and him and his girldfriend have just had a baby (the new addition to the family at 4 wks old) but TBH he was also very little time for this 1st child preferring to leave him at my MIL and FIL at the weekends when he should be looking after him, he is wrapped up in his new family now. all i can say is that the child i struggled to look at when he was first born is now such and important person in my life. I feel sad that he is only a child and in such a messed up situation and i just wan to help him as he grows up and look out for him.


so sorry from ranting on cant believe how much i have sorry if i have went off topic, u will all be sorry u welcomed me to join  

hello to everyone else i have missed and sorry piriam i guess what i was trying to say is that u will supprise yourself and be able to move forward with gods help and come out the other end stronger, but don't put yourself under pressure to do anything i think as long as u acknowledge the baby with a lovely card or pressent, if she is a friends then i am sure she will understand i think that maybe u will feel up to in a few days time, u could pop over just for a short while i agree with hbrodie have an excuse so u don't have to stay to long 

MISHA XX


----------



## hbrodie

misga - what a terrible time you have been though and your nasty SIL for being so mean   csending you  

piriam - that is good news about your friend and her LO

julie - I don;t have a doppler I used the works one   if I had one at home I'd obsess more that I do when I am working  

well, my laptop has died a death    it cannot be mended - according to 2 different computer mending firms   so dh is looking at offers on new ones. sadly it means I am going to lose 2mth worth of pictures of Emily. Luckily I have the rest all backed up on memory stick   still miffed the flippin thing has died though....nothing works like it used to!


----------



## AnneS

Hi girls,
  
I am not a happy bunny. My period was late and you can imagine in what state I was when I checked. So I did a test - this morning - it was negative  . Period not yet arrived, but I start feeling it might come in the next 24 hours. Which woudl make it a 28day cycle, usually I have 26 days.
Ho hum, I really could do without the extra 'excitement' ...

Take care everyone.

C A

P.S. Sorry about teh 'ME' post and no personals.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Sorry to hear that, its horrible when your body plays tricks on you and you get your hopes up.  Sending you   

Hbrodie - Sorry to hear about your computer, reminds me I really should back up some of my photos, a thing I always mean to do but never get round to it.

I start stimms tomorrow for my first go at IVF so would appreciate prayers that all would go well, feel quite positive but still a bit scared and doubt at times that it will work.


----------



## strawberryjam

Apologies for my lack of posting, 

Have just had a few bad days, have had some quiet reflective time and all seems a bit clearer now and I am feeling a lot calmer. Have an appointment on the 12th to see where we go from here. 

Pumpkin-pie- will be sending some   your way.

AnneS- I am sorry to hear your body is messing you around, another one sending a  

Hbrodie - I got caught out a few months ago with my laptop, luckily my H was able to recover some pictures from my hard drive. Hope you are able to recover some pics.  

Julie, Hope all is well with you and bump?  

Misha, Piriam, Sasha Unique


----------



## hbrodie

hi all

pumpkin pie - will be thinking of you and sending   your way


----------



## misha moo

hey ladies

pumpkin pie-        

AnneS- so sorry to hear whats been going on, i had a last tx in sep and 2 months in a row after it my cycle was late. 46 days and then 43, i am usually 28days. It just feels like another blow, i know where u are coming from it is a cruel thing for ur body to do u must be feeling very upset, but u will bounce back and keep going, anyway big  and   that u feel a bit better in the next few days,  

everyone else 

Nite nite XX


----------



## Unique

*pumpkin-pie* I am praying your first shots went smoothly today and here on in! Have faith friend, have faith. God is with you in this and so are we, cheering and supporting you from the sidelines.

Hello to everyone!

Blessings.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thank you so much for your prayers, they were much needed and they worked   Had scan and they were concerned that there were cysts or fluid in my womb, anyway after two consultants checking it and then reading my notes they came to conclusion that it was fluid leaking from my tubes, possibly after the surgery in oct.  Anyway after a bit of a worry they came and told us that treatment could go ahead, thank you God.  I did my first injection at the hospital and now am on my way.  Feeling really positive and happy.  Unfortunately DHs grandmother is not well at the moment and she lives in the north of Scotland so not easy to visit at the moment, just   that she will be ok.
Strawberry jam - hope your appointment on 12th goes well, 

 to all and thanks for all your support


----------



## misha moo

cant believe how cold it is  

anyway WOO HOO pumpkin pie  well done on getting started   it all goes smooth for u

everyone else


----------



## hbrodie

great news pumpkin pie. well done on your jabbing,   this is your cycle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a flying visit & huge apol's for lack of personals - I hope to get on later and catch up properly.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, just a quickie as I have been suffering with a bad head cold the last few days.

Pumpkin-Pie, fantastic news!!! Will be    that all goes smoothly from now on.

Strwberyjam, just wanted to send you the biggest of   . I pray that the appointment on the 12th will give you some hope again, but its still early days and you are bound to still be feeling fragile.

Anne, hope AF turns up soon.

Love to Julie, Misha, Unique, Hbrodie, Piram & anyone else I might have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - I hope you get better son. a head cold is nasty, makes you feel totally knackered.   

pumpkin pie - hope all goes well with the jabing


----------



## misha moo

hi 

just thought i would pop in and see how u were all doing, i am just having a bit of a lazy day to day. sasha b- hope ur feeling a bit better soon.

take care everyone


----------



## hbrodie

misha moo - am ok ta, how r u?

well it was family service at church today and last week I said I would take emily but it was (still is) sowing and I can't get the ar out of the drive and didn't want to risk walking a mile so we didn't go. feel a bit guilty cos I could have gone really, just thought it'd be safer in the waarm plus emily has a nasty cold


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

hbrodie, one of my twins has a terrible chesty cold. Terrible. Hope you are well soon. x

Sasha, you not well too? Seems to be going around. Cannot believe how far along you are now! So exciting! 

hugs and prayers to you all xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

So sorry I didn't get back on the other day for personals ... my chronic fatigue syndrome has been bad recently, plus I'm germy too.

Amanda - Sorry to hear one of the twins is poorly .... DD has had an ongoing cough since late Oct, but I'm scared to say I think she's finally shaken it off.  She's back at school today so it probably won't be long before she's got something else  .  Do hope your l/o is all better very soon.

Sasha - Wow .... 15 weeks!!!! So sorry you've not been well too ... it's hard isn't it, because you can't take anything.  

Hbrodie - Sorry to hear Emily is poorly too .... there are so many germs around atm.  Do hope she's better soon.  We lost the hard drive on our laptop last year and lost a year's worth of pics .... I was sooo upset, as DD's first day at school pics were amongst them.  We still have the laptop, with a new hard drive, but can't close the lid down.  If the numbers come up it'll be the first investment 

Mishamoo - Hope you enjoyed your lazy day.

Strawberryjam - Really hope the appt on the 12th goes ok & isn't too hard for you. 

Anne - Any sign of that AF yet?  It's so frustrating isn't it ... we spend most of our life not wanting AF to arrive, but then sometimes we desparately want it to.  

Pumpkin pie - Great news about the jabbing, but do hope that DH's grandmother is doing ok? 

Rose - How are you doing lovely lady?

Unique, Piriam, Ruth, Carole - Hope you are all doing well ladies?

Well, DD's school was closed Wed/Thurs/Fri and my bosses leaving do was cancelled on Thurs.  Thankfully we were still able to go to his for a planned meal on Saturday.  I'm finding it quite hard, as I've worked with him for nearly 9 years, and that's the longest I've ever worked with anyone.  Deep down, I think he's made a big mistake, but I really hope it's not the case.

I'm getting lots of lovely kicks and wriggles atm and DD is loving feeling some of them.  If I could shake this bug that I've had for weeks and find some energy from somewhere I'd be definitely at the blooming stage  .  At least our heating is fixed now, so we are nice and warm.

Anyway, I need to get some envelopes addressed for DD's Christmas thank you notes - bit late this year, but it took me a while to get the printer sorted.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Unique

Hello ladies! Not too much on my end, just thankful that our IVF consult is in a matter of days considering it's been almost 3 months of waiting. A lot of snow yesterday though, almost 2 feet worth. To be expected here though, so not out of the norm, I have been finding out on the Weather Network as it is for some of you over there!

Prayers for those who are suffering with seasonal ailments 

Prayers for those awaiting treatment and those starting 

Prayers for those still seeking guidance as they walk the path of indecision, I know it too well 

Blessings and love.


----------



## hbrodie

unique - those days will fly by hun   

had our 12 week nuchal scan and blood today, all fine! waiting for results of downs risk etc.....not worrying, not gunna act upon any high risk results anyway, just wanted to be prepared


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

brillant news hbrodie


----------



## Be Lucky

Hbrodie.unless u hav invasive test cant tell anyways.how old ru?i was over 43 and didnt hav any tests tgt it only 5% so odds in my favour.result fine and dandy and hangin on 2 frontof blouse as i text!bx


----------



## hbrodie

I am only 28. the 12 week scan we were told was a quick one and the nuchal was a longer in depth one so we opted for the latter to get to see more of our baby. I can't see why there'd be high risks for us. dh 33. I have a friend who had a baby and had no scans etc for nuchal folds and she had her dd who had edwards syndrome. she sadly died after 3 weeks   so very sad (she has since had twin boys) but she said the worst thing was not being prepared that she wasn't going to have a 100% perfect baby with nothing wrong. she'd nhave liked to have had a bit of heads up so she could have prepared herself for a poorly bubba   which is what we r having it for. preparation should we need it


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hbrodie - Great that your little one is doing well, must have been great to see it on the scan

Unique - hope you manage to get through the snow for your appointment.

Julie - Keep warm!  Hope you get some energy soon!

Well I had my scan today, went fairly well, I have a total of 8 follicles at the moment of varying sizes, to continue with the drugs and EC might be a week tomorrow if things continue as they are, so thats quite exciting.   to all


----------



## Be Lucky

Sorry Hbrodie didn't realise you were so young!  I was 43 when I conceived and prob would have come back high risk due to age and wasn't having an invasive test due to having had a mc before.

Good luck to you and all the ladies on here!

Berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Oooo Pumpkin-pie!!!      for your eight lovely follies. Hope EC goes really well.

Bernie, lovely to hear from you. How are you doing?

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Fine Sasha thanks.  Trying to upload some photos of Matthew. Just been for a swin - 1st exercise in ages as had very high bp during pregnancy and wasnt able to do anything.  Want to look as good as poss for Ms baptism in Ireland on March 13 (we havin it there as our parents elderly - esp mine and unable to travel).  Don't think I will be like Hannah Waterman and go from a 16 to a 6 in 2 mths or whatever!  I have gone up to 18 so 16 will do.  Proud of myself as got bus to gym on freezing night!Many congratulations.  Did you see a widow on news last week who gave birth to twins and had an older child as well?

Bx


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin - great news on your follies! roll on next week,   ec next thur! xxxxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

AF turned up in the end. Not sure why it was late (3 days only, I calculated), probably too much relaxing over Christmas and New year?  
Anyway, am now in better frame of mind and spoke to my clinic and will ring them next week to get a slot for treatment. Talked everything over with DH and he said, as we decided to have one more go anyway, we might as well do this a.s.a.p., if  I want to. So I will ask for cancellation slot. 

Pumpkin pie - well done you for growing all those follicles!   Be good to yourself and good luck for the further journey.  
Be Lucky - great name for this website!!  . So inspirational to read that you became a mum at 43. Love that as I am storming towards 40 and am petrified. Where have all those years gone?? Hope you and your little bundle are doing well.

hbrodie - good to read that your scan went well. I know what you mean about preparation. Scary stuff, but better to know. Take care

Mishamoo, julie, s.b.jam and sasha B - thanks for answering my moaning, I am fine now - ta!  

Everyone else - sorry for not more personals.

Take care,

C A


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Anne - I'm glad your AF at least showed up in the end, and didn't keep you waiting too long.  You don't need to thank us hun - it's all about mutual support and we all have our down times  .  Really hope that you manage to get an early cancellation now you are prepared for your next tx.  Wish you loads of luck for this next tx. 

Pumpkin Pie - Great news about the 8 follicles .... it only takes 1 .... in fact during my 3 tx's the most I ever had was 2 and usually only 1 (but then again I was dx'd as peri menopausal so not exactly egg abundant.  Hope those follies keep growing nicely ready for next week - I remember drinking lots of water & pineapple juice and had a hot water bottle on my tum in the evenings.  I will be  that it all goes well for you.

Hbrodie - Completely understand where you are coming from about the nuchal scan  We had one done (as I'm nearly 39), although we wouldn't have taken it any further anyway.  Just wanted to be prepared, like you said .  It was actually a really lovely scan as it was nice and long and we got to see so much more of bud than at the 20 weeks scan .... the pics are even clearer.  Really hope the results are back quickly for you ..... think ours was about a week/10 days, but we'd already been given the measurement of 1.5mm immediately after the scan.

Unique - Do hope all goes well at your IVF appt .... 3 months must have felt like an eternity hun.  Wow to 2 feet of snow .... we only had another couple of inches last night and the school was closed today.  Thankfully my employers arranged a "holiday club" for the staff whose children weren't at school, so I was able to work after all.

Sasha - How are you feeling now my lovely?

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

anne - glad af turned up and didn't give you too much run around. I hope you get a nice quick apt  

julie - we had a nuchal with emily (same reasons) but it was done by a cons (we had to pay back then) and he took 30mins and showed us loads, like the brain, chambers of the heart, limbs. we also got our results there and then   but this time it was an NHS one as they have decided to do it on nhs now and it was a mw sonographer - who was lovely but very quick, didn't tell us much but I asked questions   and we just had a 10min scan, not much more detail than a normal 12 week one   we were expecting one like we had before. still, we got to see podge and that all is well - just waiting for the results now 4-7 days she said. no news by the end of the week = good   as if there is high risk they ring and low risk they write.

I have the PCC meeting tonight.....nasty Pat will be there and I am expecting her to be extra foul to me as I took longer than normal witht he inutes from the last meeting and then my laptop crashed so I couldn't ammend any sp mistakes! eek!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - I think our nuchal scan was so long as Bud wouldn't stay still for very long   .  We were in for about 5 mins then had to go and walk around to get Bud to move, then were in for about another 20 mins.  The scan was free for us because I'm SOOOOO old  .  Our results were put in writing to our MW and then she rang us to say it was all good.  Do hope that the meeting goes better tonight than expected  

Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

meeting went ok thanks Julie, dragged on and on.....we discussed a sponsored family walk and picnic for the summer, to raise funds for the Church. good idea we all thought, then 2 of the older ladies decided to start sorting out who would cook what and how many to go round and what time to would start and where we would walk, and how much tea to bring.....Vicar had to step in and delicately say that August was a long way off and we needed to move on for the time being


----------



## carole

Sounds like our PCC meetings !!!


----------



## hbrodie




----------



## carole

Is it just me, or do you always get visions of the PCC meetings in the Vicar of Dibley ? No no no no  no no no yes ........


----------



## Sasha B

Carole, I love that programme!

Julie, you are NOT soooo old. (I'm partly saying that because I am the same age as you  but also because its the truth!)

Hbrodie, glad the meeting was ok tonight.

Ladies, I would really appreciate your prayers on something. I told my pastor about my pregnancy before Christmas as I wanted to share the news with him first before telling other people in church. The first thing he said was, 'Is it your husband's?', Which I thought strange at the time. I still wear my wedding ring and I have not dated anyone since Mark died (I am strictly a no sex outside of marriage girl).  As for using donor sperm, why would I when I have Mark's sperm? The whole thing has left me a little unsettled and makes me think how little my Pastor must think of me. Sure, it is not every day you come across someone in my situation, but to think that just because I did that I am now morally sliding down a slippery slope. Am I over reacting? Have been praying about this for a while but it still sits quite uneasy with me. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Im off to bed as I have had a headache that I haven't been able to shift for 2 days.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Sasha 

I don't think your pastor meant anything by his comment - he is human too after all, and it would be the first question to spring to most people's minds on hearing of your pg, just because your situation is so unusual - it's just like saying "who is the father?" I suppose    - people want to ask just in case they might be putting their foot in it, and yet by asking they are putting their foot in it too    Oh dear, I'm not helping much am I ? I really think it was an innocent question though and not necessarily a judgemental one, especially if he didn't know all the details of your recent treatment. Perhaps a case of failing to think before speaking or not knowing how to phrase it appropriately. Whatever, don't dwell on it as I really wouldn't read too much into it. I think your story is a fantastic one and your DH would be so proud of you right now      
Hope your headache passes soon hun.


----------



## Sasha B

Yes, maybe I have taken his comment too much to heart. It's just that he knew Mark and we became very close during my Dh's illness. I was open with him about DD and how she was conceived and he knows the type of person I am. I just found it odd as normally the response to such news would be 'Congratulations!' not whose the father. Still God knows my heart and this baby will know all about his / her father just like my DD does and that is what counts.

Thanks for the    Carole. Can really use them right now.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

to all


----------



## hbrodie

hi piriam. how r things?  

sasha - I second caroles response hun, I am sure he meant no hurt by his comment, although if he knew how dd1 was conceived he should probably have puthis brain into gear before speaking   and yes, it is nicer to have the 1st wording be that os CONGRATULATIONS rather than quizzes on fatherhood   How is your head hun?  

carole - yup, our meetings are rather like those dibley ones at times


----------



## Piriam

To be honest, I'm struggling     Pip would have been due in a couple of week    We're getting the house ready to put on the market but 1st I'm selling dd things     which will mean that there's less to store when we move in with the inlaws. Was so hoping that I'd be pg again before we moved, the idea of ttc in the same house as inlaws   

Hope all is well with you.

   to all.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

I feel the need for a big   for us all.

Piriam - A massive  for you hun.  Such tough times for you & I really  things start changing very soon for you.

Sasha - I'm so sorry to hear how upset you were by your Pastor's comment .  I'm terrible for engaging mouth before brain, but wouldn't touch on the subject of fatherhood.  As Carole said, your story is an unusual one, but what a truly beautiful one.  Your DH would be so proud and happy of everything you have achieved.  As for my comment about age .... I certainly wouldn't want to offend anyone .... a bit tongue in cheek.  Then again, I have to admit I've really felt more my age in the last couple of years   .

Hbrodie/Carole - We have a lady Vicar (well actually 2 now) and my Dad always used to call her the Vicar of Dibley.  One even has a dark coloured bob, although she's a smaller build.  That programme is soooo funny ..... would love to see some repeats, but they are all on UK Gold, which we don't have.

Can I ask for a teensy-weensy  for me?  I haven't wanted to post about it, because I do truly feel so blessed at the moment, but I am in an awful lot of pain.  I even cried in the waiting room at the Doc's yesterday which was soooo embarrassing.  They aren't sure if I have SPD/PGP, but I've been in agony since the weekend.  Today is a little better as I've only had to do the school run, and I've been resting since then.  I'm sure a lot of my sadness is due to tiredness and hormones.  Anyway, I feel guilty asking, but this week has seen me at my lowest for weeks.  

I do hope everyone has lovely weekends.  

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie -   for you from me hun. I have never had spd but I know it is very painful.     

piriam - oh hun   my Squiggle was due 3rd jan - I found it very difficult that day   I hope your move goes smoothly and the in-laws give you both space


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi ladies think i am oldest of bunch.dr at work said las year u no spring chicken but i think i am!sasha even in catholic church lot of ppl hav babies baptised and never marry or divorce.sum times as other ladies said it difficult 4 clergy 2 know what 2 say and say wrong thing.when i told parish priest bout matthew.he said was it thru treatment.nearly fell 2 floor caus last pp said rc church didnt agree with it.in fact matthew naturally conceived but tgt he quite enlightened!luv 2 all bx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello all

Sasha - sounds like your pastor perhaps spoke without thinking of what he was saying.    I can understand how you would feel i think I would have been mortified if I was in your situation and someone said that to me but I am sure he didnt mean it.  I think you are very brave going through it all by yourself, sending you   and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Julie - Sorry to hear you are feeling down and also sore, hope the pain eases and you feel better soon.  You should never feel guilty about asking for prayers, thats what we are here for, big or small  

Piriam - Sending you lots and lots of     sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time just now

My treatment is going well, not huge numbers of follicles but considering my op to remove the cysts its not surprising.  Go back again on Monday for another scan then EC is likely to be on Wed.  Feel excited but also surpisingly calm, we have shared our treatment with a few people at church and they are all praying for us so really feel that God is in control and that is giving me a great sense of peace.  I just pray that it will last and I dont start panicking!  Would appreciate your continued prayers that all would go well next week.

 to all, hope you are all well and have a good weekend.


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, it only takes the one. Good news about your follies and that you have peace about everything. I'll be    for you next week as well, that God will breathe life into your lovely new embryos. Even if you panic, God is bigger so don't beat yourself up if it happens. 

Thanks ladies for all your wise words. I feel as if I need to let my pastor know how I am feeling and just talk it out with him as I don't want it to lead to resentment or unforgiveness.

Julie, I am so sorry to hear about the pain that you are in with the SPD. I will    that things improve quickly.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.want 2 tellu bout my sumwhat weird experience in christian bookshop 2day.went in 2 shop 2 look 4 invites 4 matthew's christening.was only customner in shop.then another came in browsin and woman offered her a cup of tea and got what was her son i think 2 make it.of course she knew her but me used 2 servin refreshments 2 our mental hlth clients and in that situation i wld hav offer tea 2 the other customer as well.i wld hav prob said no but nice 2b offered.am i wrong in thinkin that?then i ask woman had she any christenin invites.b4 i knew it she had ask my name  and fone number and was in the process of orderin them.then she asked wher i live exact rd!so pushy.i know business is bad as was in a charity shop nearby and ther furniture donations right down.end 2 this story went in2 marks nearby and found a pkt of invites reduced fm £3.50 2 50p.not sure what moral of this story is!bx


----------



## hbrodie

be lucky - wow, what a bargain! I find that some of the older parishioners in our church - and the volunteers in our christian bookshop -can be a bit pushy and they like to be very indulgent in those that they know   

pumpkin - I shall continue to pray for ec wed and a sticky bfp from it hun  

off to the 11o'clock service today. will go at 1040 to make sure I can get my fav seat - under a heater


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I'm sort of new here, on my first treatment. I'm a practising rc and go to saturday evening mass most weeks (although the weather made it a bit of a nightmare recently) 

My SIL is also ttc at the moment so spent a lot of yday praying for her and BIL as I know they want it as much as we do if not more. It feels weird to me to pray for my own intentions, feel so much better praying for others. I've been praying to St Anne as she's the patron saint of those trying to conceive and St Anthony as he's the patron saint for fertility. (You prob know this already...)

God bless.


----------



## Piriam

Welcome Mandy    

Ladies, thanks for your support.   arrived sat night & is really painful again, but that's a relief in a wierd way as I understand that    Emotionally, things the same. I guess things will be easier in some ways when we sell & when inlaws have their place on the market. Dh has a blood test this morning & will have results of last one so we can see what his kidney function is like at the moment.

Sasha - how are you? Did you speak to your Vicar? I'm sure he didn't mean to be hurtful, but it's good to clear the air    

Julie -   that the pain has eased. SPD is awful, I had it when I was pg with dd & was on crutches from 32 wks so  sympathise.    

pumpkin-pie  - hope your scan goes well today    

   to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Mandy - Welcome to the thread.   .  Like you, I'm not much good at praying for myself, and usually have a huge list of other people I want to pray for first.  Really hope that both you and your SIL are blessed soon.

Piriam - Don't really want to say I'm glad that the  arrived, but I know what you mean that it's a relief in a weird way.  Do hope that your DH's blood test goes well and the results are good  .

Sasha - Wonder if you managed to speak to your Pastor yet, and if so, I do hope it's brought you some peace. 

Hbrodie - Hope you managed to get your fave 'warm' seat 

Pumpkinpie -  for you for Wednesday.

 and  to all our other lovely ladies that haven't posted recently.

My pain has been a little better over the weekend, as I've been able to do little chores in between resting, rather than several hours at work (and due to some  being said - thank you).  I'm off to the 2nd session of my "Living & coping with ME" course very shortly and much more settled about it this week.  Last week I was so nervous, and the weather didn't help.  They all seemed very nice people and I felt a lot of support.

Anyway, I must dash.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.hi 2u all.im on internet on mobile so cant c peoples profile and dont want 2 make a mistake when posting.so hi 2 julie.hbrodie.piram and new lady mandy.mandy i am rc 2 and ifu can c my profile had many obstacles b4 i had matthew.he 15 weeks 2day.ru havin assisted conception 2.know it difficult as pope etc opposed 2 it.but my dh and i think the 3 failed ivfs helped me 2 conceive naturally.also hav in common that my dhs brother and his wife in eire  hav no children even they been wed 19yrs.he same age as me and she nearly 43.they not v open bout things.finally 2day in tesco ran in2 1 of the drs who helped deliver matthew by c-section!i was nearly in tears so emotional bx


----------



## hbrodie

julie - I got my warm seat   I am glas to hear your pain is less today  

piriam -   will be   for your dh to have ggood results, as good as they can be  

mandy - welcome!

pumkin pie - how r u today? how was the scan?

be lucky - do u have one of those blackberry phone thingies then? do u like it? I was wondering if I should get one....do u think they r good?

I said extra   for you all yesterday at church  

does anyone else get all emotional in church? I am normall quite level headed but I find at any moment in a service (esp at communion where I have a blessing as not confirmed) I get all teary and during some hymns I get a llump in my throat?


----------



## carole

oh hbrodie I thought it was just me     - I often well up in hymns especially .... also get all shivery sometimes too in the service (you know, like when they say someone has walked on your grave   ) Am I weird ? (don't answer that   )


----------



## hbrodie

it is an odd feling cos I donp;t feel sad, or reallyhappy, I just come over all emotional   I was dreadful at Eniy's christening! I chose the hymns and I was a wreck   especially with 'tell out my soul' which was Mary's song about being pregnant! I didn't know that til the vicar told me! that really set me off. I just feel such an inner peace it makes emotions flood out


----------



## MrsMaguire

Carole/HBrodie - don't beat yourselves up, I ended up in tears during the first part of mass, felt like such an idiot as these two little girls were sat in front looking back occasionally. Managed to gather myself together pretty quick though. I think there's something about being sat there, a sort of realisation of something, with the peace that being there gives you. Hymns (especially with the organ and choir) are very deep and definitely rock your soul a bit. 

BeLucky - I'm just having ovulation stimming drugs at the moment which I think is ok as its totally up to gods will if they fertilise and end up in a pregnancy. I've been praying quite a bit today, we got a BFP yesterday but its gone back to lots of BFN's today. I think Vatican II is really good in that you let your conscience decide what you think its best to do, my GP once told me (he's also RC) that the priest doesn't really need to know all the details as any child is a blessing. 

Julie - I'm sorry about your diagnosis, I hope you are coping well with it. My SIL has ME/CFS so I know how bad it can be... I think the course was sort of a help as she was educated in things you probably wouldn't think about like pacing out activities etc to make sure you don't exhaust yourself. I think having lots of support really helps too with people that understand the condition as I understand that people aren't always very nice about it. 

Piriam - I hope you are well.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Nice to see lots of chat going on here

Piriam - thinking of you and your DH, hope his tests go well, I know it can be such a worrying time.  My DH had a kidney transplant too and although is doing well now its always so worrying when they have to go back to have more tests.  I hope things start to settle for you soon and you get settled with your inlaws.  Sending you   and  

Hi Mandy - welcome and pray that your treatment will go well

Hbrodie - I think its really easy to get emotional. A few weeks ago I had to do a reading in church, it was "The Lords My shepherd" and when I got a bit emotional reading it, DH said you couldnt tell but I felt my voice quivering!!

Scan went well today.  I go for egg collection on Wednesday.  It still all feels a bit surreal, i cant believe that after around 8 years of TTC  I might finally get pregnant! 

 and   to all of you


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - brilliant, good luck tomorrow. I shall   for you tonight and tomorrow....and through tx .


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin=Pie, fantastic news!!! Will be praying for EC tomorrow.

Hi ladies, sorry its been a busy old time so not been around much the last few days. Haven't managed to talk to my Pastor yet (our church is big so its difficult to get time to talk to him on Sundays) but might pop in on a day when I am not working to have a chat.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## misha moo

pumpkin pie- wishing u gods blessing that ur dream comes true  

how is everyone else, welcome mandy  

be lucky- i too am practicing RC struggled and shed a lot of tears for a long time deciding what to do about icis tx, just didn't know were i stood with it all and if i was doing the right thing. my parish priest at the time didn't know an awful lot about it and looked quite embarrassed when i approached him, he arranged for me to speak to some one in the diocese that had the information on it, but in the end i think he decided to shield me from it and he went to along himself to find out all the facts and relayed it back to me. He said that the church was oppose to ivf, when i said to him that i didnt know what effect it would have on my marriage( as i had already told DH we would to ivf and this was before it even entered my mind that it would not be allowed) he basically said that i also had to think about my marriage, in the end he was saying the church was against it but he would not say to me not do it or that under no circumstanced should i go a head, but in the same breath he wouldn't say do it!!!! i was confused i can tel u   I now have a new priest and he is a bit more outgoing and chatty but i just dint think i can bring myself to ask again, although i have since done the tx, personally i still feel myself that if it is not gods will to bless the tx then it wont matter how well the doc's do, it can only be done if god is working through them, so i feel that i am not taking anything away from god or removing my trust in him, it is just that the doc's are mealy tools for gods work 

Anyone have any thoughts on this as it is a subject that i didn't undertake lightly when i decided to do tx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello,

Just a quick message, I had EC today, they got 5 eggs, just   that they fertilise and all goes well for ET on Friday.

Misha I will pop back and give my thoughts on treatment and God, feel a bit sleepy still from EC so probably not the best time.  But sending you


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - wow, 5 eggies!   for fertilisation and a wonderful crop to chose from on Friday   

misha - I can see your line of thought...if god is not blessing your tx then how can it work....forgive me for being naieve (sp) but even though you are RC you have the same God as me, and indeed others (I am CofE christian) and he doesn't show disfavour in other strains of worship? ie in our church it is accepted.   
I think a lot of times it is down to the individual priest/vicar what they allow/don't allow. for example, our old vicar refused to marry us as the church didn't approve - DH was divorced (his wife left him) but then our new vicar said he would marry us! (by then we had already booked a venue and it was 3 weeks before the big day   ) so it was not so much the Church but the Vicar  
I think the younger, more 'trendy' priests and vicars etc seem to be more open minded...I hope that has not offended anyone? not meaning to be ageist   
God can see how IF is affecting you and your DH, and how much you long to be parents. he can also see what wonderful parents you would make. I can't see why he would not bless your tx hun.
why is it not approved by RC's?


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin-Pie, well done on getting 5 eggs!!! Will be    for them to fertilize and grow.

Misha, I really feel for you hun. To be honest it is not a conversation that I would image happened that often with that particular priest and he seemed very unclear on this thinking and on his response. I know how important it is to have the blessing of your church leader, but at the end of the day the decision is down to you, Dh & God. I can tell that you have already put a lot of thought and prayer into this decision. I shall be    for you too.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

I think ivf not really approved of in rc church as creation is seen as the sexual act within marriage.am i right misca.mandy?but i used 2 think so many couples not wed and hav children bgt up rc and i was shocked by how my cousins husband left her with 2 small children and went off with another woman and had another child with her!i think that worse!i know my dh could never walk out on our child.we waited so long 4 him and ther such a bond btwn them.then again the children r innocent no matter what the parents do.so mayb it should b tgt of that way with regard 2 ivf.i dont know if im thinkin right way.but as humans we r fragile and sure that god forgives all frailities.berniex


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Just a quickie from me... AF should be due today so tested and it was  but apparently it still could mean$ a positive. Should know for sure soon. I think if its not worked I'd rather have AF today. 

Went to church this morning and just sat down thinking and praying, again not for my own intentions. Might call and speak to Monsignor if we get a negative result as its already making me feel quite down now, in terms of sanity it might be best leaving the next two cycles until things have calmed down as all the extra input from family members hasn't really helped. 

For RC's its concerning the creation of life and what is done with the embies afterwards, the fact that unused ones might be discarded etc. There's lots of ethics involved. But I personally believe that if God was really against that kind of thing then RC's that have tx wouldn't be blessed with children. No one knows for sure what God is thinking, I think in a way Vatican II sort of pushes you more towards conscious decisions, so you can decide on your own beliefs, rather than that of priests who may be quite conservative.


----------



## hbrodie

for a bfp hun


----------



## MrsMaguire

Ooh we posted more or less the same time.

It is the issues surrounding creation, beliefs of how early life is created, how that life is treated with dignity, if the embies just get discarded etc... 

As a young RC I was totally ignorant to the impact IF can have on your life, we all expect ttc to be easy and straight forward, I never expected to have to go through what I have so far to ttc. But every decision I've made in life I've done so bearing in mind my own conscience in line with the reforms of Vatican II.


----------



## Be Lucky

Yes mandy good luck.it is v hard and the drugs involved whether ovulation inducin or ivf can make u feel up and down.i dont know if i sayin the rite things but even though i hav got my longed for baby it was such a long journey.i truly believe he a miracle.found out after we chose name matthew that it mean"gift from god"


----------



## Unique

Hello ladies, been reading and not posting so please forgive the lack of personals 

*Mandy* welcome!

*pumpkin-pie* congrats with the 5 eggs. I hope and pray tomorrow's ET goes smoothly  You will be PUPO friend 

Blessings and love to all.

Countdown is on for consult, 22 days...

Blessings.


----------



## hbrodie

hi blessings! roll on cons apt eh!  

pumkin pie - good luck 4 today hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a quick visit .... DD poorly and need to concentrate on her. 

Unique - Hope the 22 days go nice and quickly for you hun. 

Pumpkin-Pie - Great news on the 5 eggs.   for you hun. 

Mandy -  that BFN changes for you.  Thank you for your kind words about ME ... you are so right in that so many people don't truly understand and aren't very kind about it - t.b.h. thats why I've told very few people.  They just believe I get a bit tired.  I really don't expect people to understand fully though ... like IF ... if you haven't lived it, you can be sympathetic but don't totally understand.  Been a bad week .... I'm suffering with SPD and my DD is poorly.

Sasha, Rose, Carole, Misha, Hbrodie, Piriam, BeLucky, Ruth -  .

Well, DD was so poorly yesterday that we rang NHS Direct, which was immediately escalated to an Ambulance as DD was photophobic and had a rash.  Thankfully after a few hours observation (till 11pm  ) on Paediatrics assessment, they concluded it's just a flu type virus.  She seems a little brighter today, but still battling with a temperature.  She's just such a total sweetheart though ... despite all her pain and feeling terrible she was still trying to be really cheerful and make everyone else happy. 

Right, need to go get out of my pj's before I scare the postman  .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Katharine_C

Just a quick hello to everyone and lots of    

I don't come on here that often but when I do I always enjoy seeing how everyone is doing. 

It's been a frustrating few weeks my end. Waiting on a couple of job interviews and really want to get into a new job. At the same time, the next step for us is a lap as 20 months TTC with no luck and given painful periods I think endo might be a high likelihood. Will be a relief to get the lap done and hopefully get some answers. But was kind of hoping to start the new job first so everything isn't happening at once. Will be getting lap on NHS with a 2 month waiting list I understand. 

Oh well, I guess I'm learning patience right now. 

Lots of love to you all. 

Kate


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Really quick post but thank you all for your prayers.  4 out of the 5 eggs fertilised and of those today 2 were not great but the other two were really good quality and I now have 2 little pumpkin seeds on board.  I am over the moon and thankful to God that we have got this far.  It is wonderful to know that we have so many people praying for us.  

Julie -   that your daughter will be back to full strength soon,must be very worrying

Will be back soon to catch up with everyone xxxx


----------



## Be Lucky

3 cheers for the seeds!hip.hip.hooray!berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Wooooo Hoooooo! Two little pumpkin seeds! Fab news.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, praying that your DD gets well soon. How distressing both for you & her.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

jjulie - how is dd now? 

pumpkin - wonderful news - PUPO!!!!!!! come on little seeds!!!


----------



## strawberryjam

I am  for you pumpkin pie and your precious seeds.

Julie hope your DD is better.  

 to everyone else.

AF finally arrived post mc and it is very painful, I am just waiting for my next follow up in 2 months to get the results of some recurrent mc tests. Am currently just   for some calmness and trying to maintain some degree of hope.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello ladies

Strawberryjam - Hope that the pain eases soon and that time passes quickly till you can have your tests and they are able to offer some advice and treatment to help.   for you for a sense of peace and not to give up hope.

Kate -   that the job interviews go well and that you will get the lap soon and some answers too.

Julie -   that your daughter is back to full strength and you are keeping well too.

Hbrodie -   that you are well.  How are you feeling?

Unique - Not long to go now till your consultation, are you excited?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.  Nothing much to report here, just trying to get through the dreaded 2ww.  So far so good, but I am sure next week will be much harder!  Still feeling positive and continually   that this will work, I feel it is right just wish the time would pass quickly!!  xxx


----------



## hbrodie

strawberryjam - oh hun   for your loss and the pain also - physical and emotional      both will ease soon  

pumpkin pie - I am ok ta, bit snifly with a coldy thing but ok other than that. have you got your feet up?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hbrodie - Yes sitting with my feet up as we speak! Have taken the 2 weeks off work, dont think I could really concentrate and although I am not sure that doing nothing will really make a difference I still want to do everything I can to make sure this works.  I was lucky enough to have lots of annual leave accumulated so making use of it!  Hope your cold feels better.  Have you been particularly troubled with morning sickness?  When does that normally kick in?


----------



## JVJM

Hi everyone, I'd like to join this thread if that's alright.

As you can see from my sig, we've had a long ttc road and are currently in the midst of our 1st IVF cycle. I felt so confused over whether to go for IVF or not but really feel like it was the right choice for us. I've been praying so much throughout this process and really feel like I felt God was in it yesterday during my 1st stims scan. For some reason I've been feeling good numbers (10 follies) and really can't explain it and sure enough my scan yesterday showed about 5 follies on each ovary. I'm sure like all of you I just pray for His will, but I'll take it as a good sign! The nurse said now I can just spend the next week worrying about whether they grow  

Anyway, I look forward to chatting to you all and wish you luck and   in your journey.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello JVJM and welcome   Just wanted to say hi and good luck on your first IVF cycle.  We are on our first cycle too, currently on day 6 on the 2ww, not that I am counting!   That is great you have got 10 follicles, I hope that they will grow lots over the next coming days, but remember that its quality not quantity that really matters.   that this will be a successful cycle for you.


----------



## JVJM

thanks pumpkin! (love your name by the way) I would be counting down too if I was in your shoes! I hope the rest of your 2ww goes by quickly   and hope it is your last


----------



## hbrodie

poo, just did a fab long reply and it got lost  

jvjm - wwelcome and wow, fab follies!!!!

pumkpin -good on  ya 4 having the time off   the ms is easing here thanks, started at 5 weeks with emily and podge and even with squiggle I started feeling sick just after the bleeding started then was sick after the mc (hormones still there   ) so for me MS hits early but other people seem to get it at about 7 weeks I think....with emily it lasted for 25 weeks but it is much better already this tims so hoping it is on its' way now  
keeping everything corssed for your embies hun   and that u experience MS too real soon   (meant in the nicest possible way, cos ms is not nice but it is a good thing!  )


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sorry I've been AWOL for a bit ladies ..... all go here with DD poorly etc, etc.

Pumpkinpie - Great news ..... do hope the 2nd week doesn't drag.  

JVJM - Welcome to the thread and great news about all those lovely follies.  I was told to drink lots of water and use a wheat bag each evening to encourage them the grow .... not sure if it did work, but I certainly tried it.

Hbrodie - Really pleased to hear the MS is easing off for you hun.

Sasha - How is everything with you my lovely?

Strawberryjam -  .  Do hope the pains will ease soon.

Kate - Hope the lap comes through sooner for you so you can get it sorted before starting a new job & also hope it gives you some answers.

Do hope everyone else is well, even if they aren't posting  .

Well, my DD is still very tired but thankfully so much better than last week.  She's just ended up with a nasty cough and like I said, is very over tired and emotional about things.  I've been to see the midwife and had a physio appt to try and help with the SPD .... they physio gave me this gorgeous support belt to use   .  There are lots of dates on the calendar ..... I need to have anti-D shots at 28 and 32 weeks as I'm rhesus negative, my next mw's appt is now in 4 weeks and I've even got an antenatal class booked  ..... with DD I gave birth before they started  .

My ME course is going quite well ... I've met some lovely people and everyone is very open about their experiences which has helped me.

I'm excited to think that Spring is on it's way soon .... always love it when the Daffodils and snowdrops start to appear.

Right, I need to move ... think I've seized up, I've been sat so long.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - good news your DD is on the mend. often after a nasty bug the body takes time to recover from the illness and is very tired. it may take some time for her to return to her usual bubbly self, but keep the cuddles coming thick n fast and she'll come on great guns   
I am rh neg too. had jabs at 24, 28 and 32 week plus birth with emily (24 weeks due to a fall   ) and need them again at 28 weeks and birth this time too   did u have them before too? they sting don;t they   
roll on spring indeed!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Julie - Glad your DD is feeling much  and you are getting on well with your ME course

Hbrodie - Thanks for your words of encouragement

Well I am now halfway through the  2ww, only 6 days to go.  Have been doing well so far but today for some reason feel really teary and a bit down and have sat here and had a wee  .  Dont know why, think its maybe the hormone gel they give you, yesterday felt really nauseous all day, went away after I ate but then came back a few hours later.  This waiting is so hard, I just keep   that this is going to work, I'm sure it is but every now and again the doubts creep in.  Need to keep strong and keep busy so I dont dwell on it, easier said than done!


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie -   negative thoughts are bound to creep in, they r always there lingering. nasty things   but keep strong, the hormones are working if they r making you teary and nauseous so they are being absorbed in your system and will be doing their jobs      
I am sorry u r having a bit of a rough day though and   your pma will outweigh the nasty neg thoughts. sending   your way hun,x


----------



## JVJM

hbrodie- hope your m/s eases, I can't imagine having it for 25 wks!!   it ends soon!

julie, hope your daughter gets better soon. Good luck with the classes, hope you get through them this time!

pumpkinpie- yay for being half way through the 2ww!   for positive results.

I went back to the clinic today and I have now 4 lead follies.   for some of the others to catch up. It looked like my leads were 16ish and my others were 11-12 so I have to keep   . 
 to everyone.


----------



## hbrodie

jvjm - good luck hun, come on little follies, GROW for mummy!!!

a follie dance 4 u

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## Lala78

Hi all, I'm new to FF. Any advice?


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.luv 2 u all wherever ur on ur journies.sum help pse.we r havin our longed for matthews christenin in ireland on mar 13th as our parents elderly and live ther.prob with 1 of dhs sister.long story but we didnt attend dhs parents 50th weddin celebrations as we felt another sister demandin we pay 2 much money 2wards it.long story.anyways when the other sister had her autistic sons confirmation  she didnt invite us and when i sent him a cheque as a gift she sent it bk.worse i sent her a card at xmas sayin hope we havent upset u and here a picture of matthew.on mon i got picture bk.v upset as u can imagine.we had decided not 2 invite her.we think she will send invite bk and dh think if she did come she mite caus a racket!but then another of dhs sisters-he has 5!said her and their niece tgt i should send invite as she cant say we didnt invite her but we cant.also that niece mum-another sister not talkin 2 her as she pregnant and  not wed!also the day after christenin is dhs dads 90th bday.so much bad feelin.mite not go could say tired after christenin as mite tell sister returnhng stuff that she evil 2 a child!please any advice-prayers welcome berniex


----------



## hbrodie

be lucky - oh dear. it does sound complicated.
so, re the christening. I have a similar situation with my dad and half sister. They won;t talk to me but I still send them cards and updates (which get returned) for the very reason you mantion - they can never turn round and complain I have not kept in contact. I think it is worth you sending an invite TBH. if she sends it back then so be it (as horrid as that is) but you'll know you have been the grown up one and the maturer of the 2 and  done the right thing.
re FIL birthday....could you go for a token amount of time? an hour? 2? when you get there say hello to those you know and like, and FIL   , and say to people that you are very tired after the christening and may not stay long....I am sure people would understand hun. xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Be Lucky - Really feel for you, its sounds like you have gone out of your way to be nice and she has just thrown it back.  As Hbrodie says you could just invite her but it sounds like it doesnt matter what you do she wont come anyway, her loss.  I agree with Hbrodie you probably should at least go for a little while to the birthday party even if you dont stay long.   that everything will work out for you, so difficult if families dont get on  Sending you


----------



## Be Lucky

Thanks pumpkin and hbrodie for ur advice.sum ppl can never move and forgive can they.hopin 2hav a mass for grandad so could just go 2 that.pumpkin how r the seeds and howu feelin hbrodie?find comfort goin 2 church 2 pray for strength in thes situations bx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

I am doing ok, at times really confident and at other times really worried that it wont work.  Our minister was round this evening and prayed with us so that was good, he and his wife have been a big support and its great to know we have people praying for us.  Will keep you in my


----------



## JVJM

pumpkin pie- it's wonderful you have your minister's support! Glad he has been praying for you and remember we all are too.   

be lucky- sorry you have so much drama going on around what should be such a special day for your family. I hope everyone can get away from it and focus on your son. If some people choose not to be there, then it's there choice. You just have to try and rise above (easier said than done I know!).   

lala- welcome to the board.

hbrodie- thanks for the growing follies thoughts!  

I had another scan this morning and EC is Monday for sure! My 4 follies are still lead but there are like 2-3 that are smaller that could catch up.   so hard they do!! 
 &   to all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JVJM - Thank you    Will be thinking of you on Monday and   that they get some good eggs.  So exciting, you shall be starting your 2ww just as I am ending mine and I   that we will both get some good news.  Enjoy your weekend and rest up for next week, its a big week ahead for you


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie -    the 2ww is a really difficult time and u r doing really well hun.xx

jvjm - fab news on your follies!

belucky - u r right that some people just cant forgive / fforget and move on


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin-Pie, will be    that God gives you the strength to get through this next week   . I always found the 2nd week of the 2ww the hardest.

be lucky, so sorry to hear that you are getting so much grief from your family. I pray that God will give you the wisdom to know what do to.

Julie, hope your DD is on the mend. How are you?

JVJM,    all goes well on Monday and that you have a lovely bunch of mature follies by then.

Hbrodie, how are you?

I still haven't had the chance to speak to my pastor yet. A family from my church whom I know well had their second baby a week ago last Monday. By the Thursday the parents were told that she would most likely not survive as her oxygen levels were low and she was fitting as a result. The whole church is praying for her and amazingly she is still alive, but she has fluid build up under her skin which the Dr's are trying to treat and which is hindering her from breathing on her own. All prayers would be very much appreciated. Puts things into perspective doesn't it.

love,

Sasha xxx

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Couldn't bear to read and run this morning, although I need to be quick.

Sasha -  for your friend's baby.  As you say it does put things into perspective (although I'm sorry about the aam post at the end).  Do hope all is well with you otherwise?  17 weeks .... wow!!! Does it feel like it's going quickly?

Pumpkin Pie - I always found the 2nd week hard too and for that reason I always did go back to work just to keep my mind on other things.  Really hope it doesn't drag .

JVJM - Lots of luck for tomorrow hun.

Hbrodie - Are you feeling like you are 'blooming' now the MS is easing off?

Belucky - I'm so sorry to hear everything that is going on with your family.  

 and  to everyone.

Well, DD seems a little better ..... but I'm beginning to think some of it is down to her worry about me.  Bless her, she's seen me so tired I've literally fallen asleep on the sofa in front of her, and I've had to resort to using crutches now.  When I went to pick her up from school I had to use them for the first time and her little face was so sad when she spied me out of the window.  I gave her a big thumbs up and and ok sign and thought she seemed ok, but then m-i-l said when she was there yesterday she said out of the blue that Mummy is using crutches because of the baby hurting.   .  I'm doing everything I can to not show her the pain I'm in and make everything normal.

Also, I'm really upset about something that I just can't get out of my mind.  I hope you don't mind, but I really need to get it all out ......I'll try to keep it brief ... basically weeks ago a school mum friend mentioned a night out at the end of Jan, but said nothing more about it.  When I said goodbye to the school mums on Friday I did the usual "have a good weekend, see you Mon".  It was another work friend's birthday and we had arranged for a little group of us to have a takeaway at hers, and watch a dvd, so I posted on ******** saying I was looking forward to a girly night out. At 7.30pm this school mum friend phones and asks if I meant 'their' girly night out, as plans had changed and it was a girly night in.  Bearing in mind no-one had mentioned it in weeks, and when I said goodbye Fri night at school I said have a good weekend, see you Mon, surely it was obvious I wasn't aware of it all.  If I had, I would have been asking "what time and what shall I bring?". I said that I'd forgotten about it all, and was off to see another friend.  But, I'm feeling so hurt and upset, because I think as I'm pregnant, and my ME is bad, they just don't want me around as I'm not so much fun atm, and particularly upset that I think the phone call was not made for good reasons.  Ever since Fri I've been   about it and DH is really angry that I've been hurt so badly.  I'm not sure how I'm going to rise above it all, and pretend I'm not really hurt.  Thing is, I'm too scared to bring it up with anyone because I'm so   about it.

Phew ... sorry ladies, but your wisdom is so valuable and I'd really appreciate some advice.

I do hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

sasha -   for your friends' little baby   truly a sad thing. Hoping our   are heard and all is made well. 

julie -   for your pain and for tthe situation re the night in/out! do you have a friend who is close to you who was involved in it who you could talk to and get the truth from? oh hun, it is tricky.....

went to cchurch today. I was   as Frank died 2 weeks ago tomorrow and he sat in front of me in the pews. His pew was empty and his chushion is still there with his dent in it from his bottom   I kept looking and welling up


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies

Sasha - So sorry to hear about the family in your church, will   for the little girl and her family

Julie - Sending you  .  i hope maybe it was just a simple mistake and they thought someone had told you, but I can understand how hurt you must be feeling.  I hope things get sorted out, I'm not sure what to advise to do but will   for you.

Hbrodie -  

Well only 3 days to go now, so glad as I am struggling to keep it together!  Trying not to stress and keep positive but its hard, I just dont know whats going on with my body and I dont know whether certain signs and symptoms are good signs or bad signs or just a side effect of the hormones, its driving me


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin - only 3 more more days. I know its enough to drive you loopy, but you will get there and    that your embies have snuggled in nicely. Are you going to do a blood test?

Hbrodie   .

Julie, so sorry that you have been caused such hurt. I know what its like. Being a widow I am often not invited to couples things or other events that my friends hold. Not everyone is like that, but I know how sad and left out it can make you feel   .

Thanks ladies for asking about my friend's baby. Ongoing prayers would be appreciated. The Dr's are trying to give her meds to stop the build up of fluid under the tissues but it has not been as affective as they had hoped. She is still on the ventilator and won't come off until the fluid around her heart tissue and her lung tissue decreases.

Love to you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Pumpkinpie - not long hon,    &    
Sasha -    for your friend's little girl. How are you?   
Julie - So sorry you've been hurt, thinking of you    

   to all. 

It was our due date this wk/end, incredibly sad at times, wishing for what was       and wondering if it will ever be        . I'm cd17 but no   this mth   . I'd hurt my back earlier in the mth also dh's renal function going off, we're seeing his consultant tomorrow, so see what the plan is     .


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sasha - Thank you, yes I am having a blood test on Wed, so will have to go to clinic between 8 and 9am and then have to phone for the results after 12noon.  The waiting on Wed morning will be a nightmare.

Piriam - Sending you   and   at this difficult time.  Hope DH gets on ok at the appointment tomorrow  

As for me, trying to keep positive and also keep busy so my mind is occupied and I dont go   but still really scared at times, not long to go now


----------



## Piriam

Pumpkin-pie -


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - hun  

sasha - I shall continue to   for your freinds' little girl   

pumpkin pie -        for wed!!! have you planned anything to occupy you between blood test and result


----------



## Sasha B

Piriam, so sorry you are having such a hard time right now   . The due date is a tough one. When I see posts of ladies who got pg the same time as I did with my twins and I look at their signatures or their baby's photos I often wonder with a pang of sadness what my twins would be up to now. It never leaves you but the pain does become more bearable.

Pumpkin, will check in Wednesday afternoon for your news and will be    for a strong BFP. Hang in there hun, the end of the 2ww is nearly in sight   .

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi ladies, really need your prayers as am very    Last night when I went to the toilet there was a little bit of pink on the pad and when I wiped.  I feel devastated and confused, I dont know whether its over or not, I dont want to give up I was so sure it was going to work first time but at the same time I dont want to be clutching at loose straws if it really is over because unrealistic hope isnt going to do me any good either.  Had a good cry last night with DH and am crying again writing this.  

There was a little more pinky/brown discharge overnight only a small amount but not really anything this morning and when I put the gel in it seemed to be ok, a little brown spot on the applicator but nothing else.  My tummy feels sore and I just feel so gutted.  I dont know how I am going to get through till tomorrow.  I dont know whether to pretend its not happening or try to come to terms with it.
I was so sure that it would work first time and I wouldnt have to go through it again but now thats not looking likely.  To be honest everything up to now has been ok, its not been stress free but I have coped with it pretty well but this is torture.  I just wish I knew one way or the other but I know even if I took a hpt I wouldnt believe the answer so I guess I just have to hang in there till tomorrow.
I am so sorry to be so    it kind of feels a bit better to get it all out. I just dont know whats happening


----------



## JVJM

pumpkin-pie,   &   for you. Try not to stress too much as it can be nothing and just your embie snuggling in.   it is and this is your time.

sasha-   for your friends baby. 

Julie- sorry things are going wrong with your friends. I hope they didn't mean anything by it and thought you knew the plans. Sometimes people can fall through the cracks when planning a big night.   Honestly, I would bring it up at least so you know. Maybe they really thought you weren't interested. Sometimes people just don't think.  

hbrodie- sorry being at church was hard.  

piriam- passing a due date is always hard.   for you and your dh.

As for me, I had 5 eggs collected yesterday and all 5 fetilised on their own!! No ICSI needed so   they all keep on growing for their mama! It was a long day yesterday in hospital and my throat is still sore (I had no idea they would tube me!) but all in all trying to stay positive. My mantra yesterday was Joshua 1:9 and it definitely helped!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JVJM - Sorry didnt realise that you had your EC yesterday.  Glad everything went well and thats amazing that they all fertilised.  When is ET going to be?   that all will go well for you and the 2ww will pass quickly although not sure that it ever does!

Well no more blood or discharge so holding on to that hope just a little bit.

 to all xxxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Pumpkin.i never had successful ivf but believe u can get spottin.defo had brown spotting during.scarey but he sleepin in my arms now.come on u seeds!piram much luv 2u.i had early mc 4yrs ago and found it devastating so prayers for u2.jvjm.well done!how didu feel after ec?not 2 painful i hope.julie.hope the situation with ur friend resolved and datghter ok.hi sasha and all other ladies.wher catholic ladies gone?got fone call fm sister and text fm sis-in-law in eire acceptin invites 2 mattys christenin.made me feel better bx


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

Pumpkinpie - hon       that the spotting is just implantation bleeding.

JVJM - Glad the ec went well    

Thank you for your support. Dh's appt was as expected    he'll be going on the transplant list and having the tests to make sure he's fit enough to undergo the op, when the time comes. But he also has to have a fistula made so that he can dialyse when he needs to     Not sure where that leaves us on ttc   I guess   when he's physically well enough & trusting in God's timing, easier said than done hey!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Piriam - So sorry to hear that your DH is going back on the transplant list.  I know how difficult that is and it must be so hard to have to go back on dialysis again.  Sending you lots of     I know in the past when we were TTC before DH had his kidney transplant the Dr said that once he had been on dialysis for a while we should have a good chance of conceiving but as it was he managed to get a transplant within a fairly short space of time so we didnt have chance for it to work, that was before we knew that I had problems too.  You are going through so much just now, take care of each other  

Belucky - So glad they accepted the invitations


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Piriam -  So sorry to hear about your DH hun.  Really hope that he is well enough for the transplant, and that it comes about quickly.  Lots of  and  for you both.

Pumpkin-pie -  that it's a sign of implantation, and that tomorrow mornings blood test brings some joyous news.  I'll check in straight after work tomorrow. 

JVJM - So pleased to hear your EC went so well and  all goes equally well with ET.

Be Lucky - Really pleased to hear your Sister & S-I-L have accepted your invites to M's christening.

Sasha - Still  for your friend's baby.  I do hope she is blessed with the strength to get through this.  Do hope you are ok?

HBrodie - .  So sorry that you were upset in Church.  I've had such moments of sadness & moments of complete joy in Church.

 to all our other lovely ladies - do hope you are all well.

I feel so pathetic to be so upset about last Fri and the phone call, compared to everything that is going on around me.  I think the pain I'm in is making me feel more emotional than usual.  I certainly don't expect to be invited to everything that goes on, but it was purely the phone call that I'm upset about ...... she absolutely knew that I didn't know anything of their plans and think she only phoned as she panicked when she saw my ** status.  When it was mentioned about 3/4 weeks ago they talked about a pub crawl, so I said I wouldn't be up for that, but then it was never mentioned again, and then they changed plans so they'd go to someones house instead.  I would have hoped they would have let me know that the plans had changed as I only wouldn't go as I couldn't manage to get around.  .  Anyway, I'm trying my best to rise above it and not let her see how upset I am.  I think I'm just too easily upset by people's actions, as I can't imagine ever imagine being like that .... I would be absolutely mortified if I thought I'd ever upset anyone.  I try really hard to always treat others as I want to be treated, with love, compassion & kindess.  

Anyway, enough of my AAM self indulgent waffle   .

Wanted to share a lovely question I had from my DD tonight whilst she was eating tea ..... "Mummy, how can I praise God?".  She'd been singing a song in assembly about praising God today and said she'd thought afterwards how she could.  We talked about singing, praying, being a good & kind person, Church and sharing with others.  Sometimes her total innocence and beauty just reduce me to tears .... such a total joy.

Well, I'd best get going .... need to get dinner in the oven now DH is home, whilst he's showering DD for me.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Piriam, I am so sorry to hear that your Dh has to go back on the transplant list. Sometimes you have an inkling of these things but it is still in a kick in the teeth when you are told by the Dr's. I so feel for you. `you have been through so much already and now this added blow. I will pray that everything goes quickly and smoothly in the run up to the transplant and that your Dh remains well in the interim     .

Pumpkin, I know that panic when you have spotting but all is not by any means over. So many women who have had IVF have experienced implantation bleeds and this could explain what you experienced.    for you tomorrow.

JVJM, will be praying that all your embies grow nicely for ET and beyond!

Julie, don't ever regret about being honest about how your feeling and sharing it with us. We are all here to support each other   .

I got news today that there has been a glimmer of hope with my friend's baby. She seems to be passing more urine and that is leading to a decrease in the swelling of her tissues. I would so appreciate it if you could pray that this will continue so that she can be weaned off the ventilator and start breathing for herself again.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear ladies.It wasnt 2 of the 3 that im havin trouble with that accepted invites but made me feel happy anyways.thanx for ur kind tgts.can hardly move after gym!bx


----------



## JVJM

pumpkin-pie- How are you doing? We're   this is your time! I have no idea when my ET will be, they are supposed to call tomorrow early and let me know how they look... I just keep   they are all growing!

be lucky, glad some people are accepting invites already.   your son's day will be special no matter what, only He matters.

piriam, so sorry to hear about your dh gooing back on the transplant list.   it happens soon without delay.  

julie, don't ever feel bad for expressing your feelings. We are all here for you   and don't want you to be upset. 

sasha, so happy the baby is showing some improvement. I really hope for a full recovery soon.  

As for me, I'm still in a waiting game and will know more tomorrow!


----------



## Be Lucky

Good luck 4 2moro jvjm x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, sorry to have to report that it was a BFN for me.  I kind of knew it was going to be negative as I started to bleed more last night but was still hoping and praying that it was going to be positive.  Feel gutted and kind of lost, was so sure that this was Gods plan for us and obviously was not meant to be.  Feel so sad for DH too.  its going to be June before we can try again, feels so far away, I feel we have gone through so much and have nothing to show for it but heartache.  i know it will get better but just now feel  

JVJM - good luck


----------



## carole

pumpkin-pie


----------



## Piriam

Pumpkinpie - so sorry hon


----------



## Katharine_C

Pumpkin-Pie, I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't happen this time. 

I really pray that God will comfort you and your DH at this painful time. It is by no means the end of the road for you. I hope you can stay positive and look forward to trying again in June. We're here for you. It's so very hard though to have to wait, I know. 

Big hugs.    

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Pumpkin Pie - I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.   .  Be kind to yourself hun  .

Sasha - So pleased to hear that your friend's baby seems a little better.   that this is the start of her recovery.

JVJM - Do hope they don't keep you waiting for news too long tomorrow hun.

Thank you for all your lovely comments ladies. 

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Unique

*pumpkin-pie* I have been quietly praying and reading along in the shadows for a time now and my heart aches that the cycle was a loss for you sister (((hugs))) I hope and pray that the Father continues to comfort you with His love and peace at this fragile time. Mourn sweet sister, mourn, you have suffered a loss of the cycle that you and hubby were sure to bring home your baby later this year. Your time is coming. Jesus weeps with you today. God is with you, you are not alone (((hugs))) I hope and pray those frozen seeds will bless you with a FET cycle in June.

Blessings and love to you all


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin-Pie,

I am so very sorry hun. It is heartbreaking when a cycle doesn't work. I hope that you & Dh can take comfort in each other and in the knowledge that you lovely embies are in God's hands. We don't always understand His timing or why he lets us go through suffering, but as Unique said, I know that He is weeping with you tonight.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## JVJM

pumpkin-pie, I am so so sorry.   Lots of   for you. I hope you can get through this time together and find some peace.   


Julie, I got the call at 8am to let me know how the embryos look. Right now I have:
1, 8 cell- grade 2
1, 7 cell- grade 2
1, 5 cell- grade 2
1, 5 cell- grade 2-3
1, 2 cell, grade 2

the two cell has been removed from the picture since it hasn't grown at all. That leaves us with four embies. The nurse said if we go ahead with PGD we would harm the 5 cells since they would be left with 3 and that is a scary thing to do. We could test the 8 and 7 cell but dh and I always said if we were doing PGD we would do it to all of them so at this point we feel like we aren't supposed to do it. We were really unsure about what to do and going back and forth. This morning I just thought it's in God's hands and we will know what to do when we get the call. The nurse kept saying without testing we won't know if an embryo is effected and it obviously increases our m/c risk and I let her know I understood. She did say well at least it is like you have had 5 chances this month as opposed to all my other months after months of nothing happening. Which to be honest is the reason we did IVF. Nothing happens on our own unfortunately! 

So now we're scheduled for transfer Saturday and will hopefully have at least one blast to put back.    I want two though  They really want me to go to blast b/c of my age and the 5 cells could catch up or even make it ahead of the others. I hope they are right!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your messages of support and your  .  DH and I are doing ok, better than I thought to be honest, I think because I started bleeding before the test date I had an idea it hadnt work and we had time to come to terms with that rather than it being a huge shock on test day.  Unique, unfortunately I didnt get any embryos for freezing so in June I will have to begin again from the start but in some ways maybe thats better.

JVJM - thats good you have got some good embryos and I   that they will continue to do well and your ET goes smoothly.

 to all


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie -   so very sorry hun   

jvjm - oooh,   for 2 blasts for you on sat then!   

julie- what a lovly thing for your dd to say  

sasha - I am glad your friends' baby looks like she is doing a little better and we will all, I am sure, continue to   for her  

afm, I have exruciatingly painful torticollis and I cannot move properly, hence not being online for a coupkle of days.....have had today off work and have tomorrow off too, luckily dh home to help out as I cannot life emily or anything, even a cup of horlicks reduced me to tears by trying to lift it earlier


----------



## Be Lucky

Sorry pumpkin.how old ru?


----------



## Unique

*pumpkin-pie* forgive me, I assumed that you had some seeds that made it to the freeze (((hugs))) June will be here before you know it! I know my consult is finally here, next week, after having to postpone that in October! I hope to be cycling in June/July so who knows? Perhaps we shall be cy buddies? (((hugs)))

*JVJM* all the best to you for Saturday!! 

Hello to all!

Blessings.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Be Lucky - I am 33, have been married for 10.5 years and have been TTC for around 8 years, slightly complicated by DHs renal failure and transplant when we had to stop for a bit but its been a long journey.   that we get there soon

Unique - Dont worry, easy mistake to make, we had 4 embryos but 2 werent very good, the other ones were great quality but sadly not to be.  Hey would be good to be cycle buddies.  You must be excited that after all this waiting you are getting nearer that goal.  and   for you.

Hbrodie - Hope the pain eases soon and you feel better


----------



## JVJM

Hi all, I am officially PUPO!! YAY! Now the dreaded 1ww begins! We ended up transferring a fully expanded blast and a morula which she said was the stage before being a blast.   they are healthy since we weren't able to do pgd for dh's translocation. 

pumpkin-pie- you are in my thoughts and  . I hope you and dh are getting through.  

unique, thank you! How exciting, it's time for your consult! Hope it all goes well and you walk away with a clear plan on the next steps.  

hbrodie, thank you and so sorry to hear about your torticollis. I've heard of infants having it but never adults. Hope it starts to get better soon for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

JVJM -  that your wait is an easy one and brings great news at the end of it.    on being PUPO  

Hbrodie -   ... not sure what torticollis is hun ... but I'm really sorry to hear you are in so much pain.  Do hope it's better soon. 

Pumpkin-Pie - When I read how long others have been ttc I feel so in awe of your journeys.  I really  that you do get there soon too.

Unique - So pleased your consult is here .... it seemed like ages ago that you joined the thread and said how long your consult was away ... and now it's here.  

Sasha -  that your friends baby is continuing to gain strength.

 to all our other lovely ladies - hope you are all having a good weekend.

Another busy weekend here .... had to dash off to the local birthing centre yesterday as I had a severe headache/flashing things in front of my eyes and movements dropped right off ... thankfully all is fine and they think it's just a virus as I am also running a temp.  Typically as soon as they put the doppler on, Bud started doing Riverdance again  .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Julie,

She has been on and off the ventilator this week but the fluid build up is finally under control. She will have an MRI to morrow to determine if there is any brain damage resulting from oxygen deprivation and if so, what the extent of it is. I'd really appreciate your ongoing prayer for this little baby and her parents, who have had a lot of trauma to deal with in the last few weeks.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - oh wonderful news on your friends' little girl. I know she is still poorly but she sounds like she has come on really well. still    for her and her parents, who as you rightly point out, have had a really rough journey. 

jvjm - yay! pupo!!!!! how come a 1ww hun? is it cos you got to blast??    bfp!

julie - torticollis is a spasm of the neck muscles one side of the neck. mine also radiated down one arm. it is unknown why it happens but it often occurs in the sleep overnight and you wake up unable to move your neck! it is excrucitaingly painful but thankfully only lasted 48 hr with me. I am still stiff in my neck and arm but not in pain any more


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JVJM -   that you get some good news soon  

Sasha - Glad the little girl is doing better and   that she continues to improve

Hello to everyone else,hope you are doing ok


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your    for my friend's baby. The MRI today showed that there are to areas of slight brain damage which will result in developmental delay but overall there is not much that she won't be able to do. Praise God!!! And three weeks ago the prognosis was that this little one would not survive beyond a few hours. It is truly a miracle!


----------



## JVJM

Sasha, so much Praise! Amazing news and I love hearing miracles like this. Lots of love to your friends!   &  

Julie, hope you get better soon. This doesn't seem like it has been an easy pg, but we all know the end result will be worth it! Feel better.  

hbrodie, yep, I only have to wait one week (well give or take) since we got to blast. That is one thing that is nice, but I keep worrying they are going to fall out   Silly me right?! Glad your torticollis is better, must be a relief!  

pumpkin-pie- how are you doing? Do you have a follow up scheduled?   for you.


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - how r u?

sasha - that is wonderful news, praise the Lord indeed! he heard all our words and sent his help....what a wonderful wonderful gift. 

jvjm -   they won;t fall out hun


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sasha - That is fantastic news 

JVJM - They wont fall out but everytime I sneezed I used to say hope they are holding on tight 

Hbrodie - Hi, thanks I am doing ok.  Coming to terms with it all I think, back to work so I think the normality and routine helps to cope with things.  Still feel a bit confused by it all, was so sure that it was Gods plan for it work and it didnt, I just had such a strong feeling about it.  But it was not meant to be, so just have to hope and   that next time it will.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Sasha - Oh I am overjoyed to hear your news.  Living proof that  work and miracles do happen.  Hope she will soon be home.  Hope all is good with you?

JVJM - I remember having a really bad cold in one of my 2ww and was paranoid in the first 48 hours or so that the big coughs/sneezes would cause a problem   .  Lovely that it's a shorter wait for you &  for you.

Hbrodie - Ouch, that sounds terribly uncomfortable.  Really pleased it's eased off and do hope it's 100% better very soon.

Pumpkin Pie - I agree with getting back to normality and your usual routine, but do take take time to come to terms with it & be kind to yourself.

In quite a bit of pain still, but like JVJM said I never lose sight of the blessing I've been given and I will tolerate anything for the end result.  The crutches & support belt do seem to help a bit and I'm trying to do all the things the physio suggested.  I'm sure there is a lesson in everything I am going through.  

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Unique

Hello sisters.

Please forgive this aam post...our consult is in a matter of minutes however I have come to ask for prayer as my hubbyman is leaving tomorrow to go and see his parents. Today is his father's 78th birthday and when we called this mornign to wish him a good birthday, MIL stated that he is having tests to see if it is prostate cancer  I am so sad and so sad for hubbyman and my parents. They have been so with me since I lost my parents some years ago. Please pray that God's will be done and that whatever happens with the results that there will be peace. Hubbyman will be gone for 3 weeks and I shall miss him so  He travels on the bus an it will take 5 days for him to get there...that's how far and wide this country is! Please pray for travel mercies and all for him and for peace for me. Already my belly is in knots. I am missing my love already 

Blessings and love.

Will update with consult news tomorrow.

~Vanessa


----------



## hbrodie

how is everyone? quiet here recently.....

unique - where do u live hun??
I shall be sending  to your family and your FIL 

whilst I was typing this, my post and Uniques' overlapped so I didn';t see it til I posted so I am sorry to ask for more  in the following post ladies but........................

I would like to ask for your  for a fellow FFer. Katie sadly gave birth at 29+2 (sunday just gone) so a beautiful sleeping angel called Polly. Polly was very ill with a very weak heart. Please can I ask for your  and love to be sent to her. here is her link to her thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224010.msg3581138#msg3581138


----------



## Unique

*hbrodie* I live in Northwest Canada in a Territory called The Yukon and his parents live on the other side of the country on the East coast in Ontario.

I appreciate your prayers (((hugs)))

Oh my goodness! Prayers being sent up for your sweet friend and her angel baby Polly  How very tragic. I pray that God will bless them with comfort at this difficult and fragile time.


----------



## hbrodie

thank you unique, for your  
I have got canada on my list of places to go....but it is a VAST place and I have no idea where to even start! I appreciate therefore how far your dh has to travel


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Think I'll start with a   today.

Unique (Vanessa) - So sorry to hear about your f-i-l and the long journey your "hubbyman" (love that name) has to take to be with his parents.  I  that the journey runs smoothly and when he arrives there are good results to celebrate.  We went through the same with my Dad a couple of years ago, and it was a worrying time, but thankfully with a good outcome.  I  you have the strength and support of friends over the next 3 weeks whilst your hubbyman is away.  .  My DH flies out to Canada (Ottawa) on 20th Feb, but for just under a week, with his work.  It's the 2nd time he's been out to Canada now and I'm very jealous.  My Dad's cousin lives in Scarborough, Ontario .... not sure if I've said that before   .  Anyway, big  for you.  Do hope your consult went ok too.

Hbrodie -   Oh I'm so terribly sad to hear about your FF Katie's little angel Polly.   for her, her family & everyone surrounding them and such a sad, sad time.

 to everyone ... hope you are well.

Love
Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

unique - thinking of your hubbyman as he starts his travels


----------



## JVJM

Vanessa,    for your dh and family. Safe travels for dh and I hope your consult goes well  

hbrodie,   for your friend. I can't even imagine.  

hi to Julie, pumpkin-pie and sasha.   to you all.


----------



## hbrodie

hi all

I found a dead cat at the side of the road today on the way to work. It was right on a corner of a small B road so I went to work and got a colleague to come and stop traffic for me so I could get to it. poor thing. No collar. I took it to the vets and hope they find a microchip. I have also rung the 2 local radio stations and left details. If it were my cat I'd be frantic and ringing vets and radio stations so hopefully it will find it's home again to get a proper send off


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Unique - Sending you   and   at this difficult time.  So hard when the people you are worrying about are so far away.

Hbrodie - Will   for that lady, such a horrific thing to have to go through.  

JVJM - How are you doing? 

Well i survived my first full week back at work.  Tired but ok, felt it was a good productive week.  Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend seeing friends and family.  to all


----------



## Sasha B

Hbrodie, you so did the right thing. Now at least the wonders have a better chance of identifying their cat. 

Thanks for letting us know the news on Polly. Last time I checked a week or so ago, she was still holding her own, so its very sad to hear that she has now died. Will be   for Katie and Dh.

Unique, so sorry to hear about your FIL. Will be    for your in-laws. Hope your hubbyman has a fantastic time with them and that the three weeks passes quickly for you.

JVJM, thinking of you hun. Hope your 2ww is passing quickly.

Julie, hope you are well. 

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much.

*Sasha* - Wonderful news about your friend's baby  . How are you doing?   
*Julie* - Sorry your still in pain, does sound like spd, glad the crutches & support belt are helping. I found night time the worst, in pain everytime I moved, using a sausage cushion helped. I do sympathise   
*Unique* - So sorry to hear about your fil,  for safe journey for your hubbyman & for there to be good news. Also for peace for all of you.   
*Hbrodie* - So sorry to hear about Katie & Polly, will  for her & her family. One of my closest friends gave birth at 28 wks in the summer & her ds also died    it's horrendous. The day of his funeral we found out we were pg with Pip, also not meant to be    How are you?    Any news about the cat? 
*pumpkinpie* - How are you? Glad work was ok   
*JVJM* - how are you doing?   

AFU - Dh had an appt this wk, he has been penciled in to have a fistula made in 3 weeks    but a necessary evil. Hoping to put house on the market soon.

   to all


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - I hope the fistula will help your DH. In all the cases I have come accorss through work they have helped immensely   no news on the cat. I rang the vet last night before I came home and again this morning but no one has rung for it....dh wonders if it was a ferrel cat? I'd be distraught and ringing the vets allthe time if my Gizmo went missing  

unique - any word from DH?

pumpkin pie - glad work was not too bad hun., the 1st day back is over now and I hope it gets easier   

julie - u ok?

jvjm - how r u?

sasha - how is your friends' DD??

all ok here. went to a friends DS 2nd birthday party today, great fun! then to mum's for a roast dinner! yummy (although she used her new oven the 1st time for us and burned the spuds and parsnips...oh, and forgot to get the yorkshires out of the oven til pudding time   )


----------



## JVJM

Well, I tested this morning and ...
    !!! Really   this is our sticky, healthy baby. Please LORD!

hbrodie, so sorry about the poor cat. So heartbreaking. You have I'm sure given some family some peace.  

pumpkin-pie, so glad you got through the last week. I'm sure it was hard  

piriam, I hope that procedure helps your dh. Sounds like you have a lot on right now.  


One thing I wanted to share:
This morning in church, we were challenged about whether we really loved or not. Whether you are religious or not, it certainly is something to think about and an eye opener- at least for me!

Take this passage from 1 Corinthians 13:4-7 and change every instance of "love" or "it" for your name.

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.

So, do you truly love? 

Isn't that amazing?! Makes me realise how much work I have to do!


----------



## hbrodie

jvjm -        on your bfp!!! i shall   it is a sticky one hun. we had a 'healing' service today so when we went up for the oil on our heads I took my prayers for all my FFs going through tx with me (and all those who have had BFNs, and dear katie too) 
lovely passage, offten used at weddings. I can honsetly honestly say I do love, I love my hubby and my emily and podge and my life


----------



## Sasha B

JVJM, congratulations on your     !!!    that you baby will stay put & grow strong in the next 9 months.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

JVJM - Great news hun  .  with you that everything continues really well.  Love the challenge from Church today.

Sasha - Hope you are well hun?  Nearly half way there  .

Hbrodie - I had a similar experience with a cat years ago, when I was on my way to an appt.  It upset me so much I cried in front of the client.  I could still pinpoint exactly where I saw it, I was so upst by it.  I have one furbaby and would be heartbroken if it had been her, so bless you for being so kind and thoughtful, even if it's not given any answers.  

Piriam - Do hope that the procedure helps your DH  .  Good to hear that Hbrodie says it seems to help in most cases she knows of.

Pumpkin Pie - Glad to hear that work went ok hun.

Unique - Hope your DH's journey has started well & continues safely. 

Rose/Carole/Ruth/Amanda/Ots etc - Hope you are all well even if you are quiet atm?

Another painful weekend for me, with very limited sleep, but still always aware of my blessing & so grateful for it.  We are off tomorrow till Friday for a little holiday; our last as just the 3 of us.  Going to Butlins for the first time, and a little wary of it all, but it's all about DD and she's super excited about it all.  The good thing is that it's all on the flat and not too spread out for me to get about.  So long as DD is entertained & happy, I'll be happy.

Anyway, I do hope you all have a good week.  I'll catch up next weekend, as DH will be flying off to Canada very early on Saturday am.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick post as heading off to bed

JVJM - Congratulations     Fantastic news, you must be over the moon, sending you lots of   and   and    xxxxx


----------



## Unique

*JVJM* congratulations to you on your BFP!  You and hubby must be thrilled! Thanks for sharing what you did at church...truly blessed me 

Hello to all.

Hubbyman has been reversing the charges when he can call. He's at his one and only long layover at the bus depot in a city called Winnipeg - 12 hours. God blessed him with 4 security guards in the building and being locked in with them! They usually do not let people stay in the depot, however he is of course highly favoured by God  Thanks so very much for all your prayers and kind words...they mean the world to both of us!

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## carole

JVJM


----------



## Katharine_C

JVJM - CONGRATULATIONS!!   

Wishing you and your husband every blessing and prayers for a great pregnancy.



Kate x


----------



## Be Lucky

Many congrats JVJM.

Haven't had time to post much but went to preparation class at our local church for Matthew's christening sun week.  Wonderful and our letter has now gone off to priest in Ireland.

The 2 co-hort sisters of the nasty 1 who sent the photo back haven't replied yet to invites but my dh's lovely cousin and his wife who live in london are flying over.  They are in their late 50s and never blessed with children but were so pleased to be asked!  I bgt his christening robe and bonnet on Saturday - he looks so cute!

I am very mindful when posting that some of you have not yet been as lucky as me in their journies yet and hope I am not going on too much.  

You know from my profile how long and terrible it was for us and I always keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.  People call him a miracle which I believe he is.  He definitely came from god.Bx


----------



## Piriam

JVJM -


----------



## hbrodie

be lucky - what beautiful words about your son. sorry you have not heard from the nasty ones   but great news about the others coming!  

jvjm - sunck in yet hun?

vanessa - good news dh is safe and sound. I bet you are missing him so much. I have been   for him to have a saafe jny.xxxx


----------



## Unique

hbrodie said:


> vanessa - good news dh is safe and sound. I bet you are missing him so much. I have been  for him to have a saafe jny.xxxx


Oh he's still not there! He should be with his parents some time today!

Thanks again for all your prayers 

Blessings,

Van
xxx


----------



## JVJM

Thanks everyone! It still is sinking is, especially as I don't _feel_ pg! Just  that is the miracle we have been waiting for. I know it is completely in His hands so do feel quite calm.

hbrodie, the healing service sounds lovely.

sasha, thanks so much. How are you feeling?

julie, that sounds like a wonderful trip. Enjoy your time as a family as 3.

vanessa, so glad your hubbyman is safe and sound. Sounds like he was truly looked after on his trip so far.  for his safe travels.

be lucky, you truly were blessed with a miracle. I bet ds looks gorgeous in his christening outfit.

thanks for the well wishes pumpkin-pie, carole, katherine and piriam! 
 to everyone!


----------



## hbrodie

jvjm - do u have a scan booked yet?

vanessa - I hope hubbyman gets there asap and nice and safe


----------



## carole

We had the first day of our holiday club at church today. We are very lucky as we have lots of help from members of a church in Buxton who have come over especially to help with leading. The theme is Egyptian Adventure and it is great - the church has been turned into Ancient Egypt    Please pray for us - there are 60 children (20 more than last year) so it is very encouraging. 

Love to all


----------



## Unique

*Carole* that sounds delightful! I hope it all goes well  Praying it is so!

*JVJM* has it sunk in yet?  Thanks for your prayers!

*hbrodie* thanks for all your prayers! 

Hello to all!

Time for bed! Hubbyman just called and he is a couple of hours away from his parents place. Please continue to pray for my FIL. He is not doing good and is now being sick and unable to keep his food down. He doesn't want to go to the Dr until he is feeling able to. I wish it was like over there where you can call in the emergency Dr 

Thanks sisters.

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

carole - that sounds brilliant!

vanessa - oh no, poor FIL. I hope he gets to see a GP asap....is it all private there then?


----------



## Bambam

Ladies hbrodie recently asked you all to pray for Katie and her family. There has been an update today http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224010.new;topicseen#new I don't post on this board and I hope you don't mind my intrusion but can I please ask you all to pray for her father and her family 

Amanda xx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you bambam.
I shall be adding her Father into my   tonight - all the way through I have   for her whole family as they must all be going through such a rough time....I even had a little doubt in my mind reading her update - how can this be happenineg? why is it happening/ why does God allow this to happen?


----------



## AnneS

Hello there,

I have not been on here for absolutely ages and just had to skim read through the last few pages. Just wanted to say hello and wish you all well.

Take care

C

P.S. Hi pumpkin!!


----------



## hbrodie

anneS - hi hun! how r things with you?

vanessa - any news on hubbyman? FIL?


----------



## Unique

*Anne * hello there!

*hbrodie* thanks for your prayers and concern. Sadly it looks like lung cancer. He is takign the test to see where the cancer is and if it has spread. I am praying and ask all of you to join me. I was able tp speak with him yesterday and told him that I have friends all over the world praying for him. Hubbyman may not be back for 2 months at the latest since FIL cannot drive. My SIL arrives at the end of the month however she doesn't drive so hubbyman is being their driver and helping them where he can.

Going to check out Kate's thread...will pray for her and her father, family.

Just to point out sisters, sadly we live in a fallen world. God does not let these things happen. The enemy controls this world. Until Jesus returns, we will have trouble here on earth. We are visitors here and heaven is our home. Be encouraged sisters, even through the storm and trials of life, God draws us closer to Him. I know this is happening to us all as we face this time of the unknown. I am so sad for Kate and her family and pray only comfort and healing for them.

Blessings,

~Van
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - what lovely words and very well explained as to why bad things happen. I am so sorry it is looking bad for your FIL and that your dh won;t be home for so long. do you have Skype or anyway of video calling him so you can see him at least?


----------



## Unique

*hbrodie* thanks for stating that and I am glad my words didn't offend you (or anyone else for that matter) All I know is God is love so why would He allow this to happen, kwim?

As for Skype my in-laws are in their mid-70s and technophobes  No internet there my friend  It's all good, hubbyman calls daily and often throughout the day.

How are you today?


----------



## hbrodie

my parents have the internet but can't use it   they are 60 and 73   bless. 
I am ok thanks. Full of a cold and my sinuses feel ready to pop but I am good thanks.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just arrived back from our few days away and wanted to check in quickly.

 for your FIL and for you and your Hubbyman, Vanessa.

Will be back over the weekend to post properly.

Love & hugs
Julie
X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Unique - So sorry to hear your news, will be praying for your FIL but also for you and your DH whilst you are apart


----------



## hbrodie

JULIE - WHERE'D U GO HUN?


----------



## Sasha B

Vanessa, I am so very sorry to hear about your FIL. Will be    for him and for your hubbyman.    for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Vanessa.prays for ur dear fil and dh.luv and prayers 2 all 2nite.didnt get 2 mass 2day.also didnt hear bk fm 3 of 5 of dhs sisters.spoke 2 my dear fil and mil las wk.he said they v ill-mannered not 2 reply.i need ur advice and prayers 2 deal with this.say if they dont come 2 christenin and the nextday is fils mass and meal 4 his 90th bday.i think i dont care if they dont come but on sum level angry at treatin my little baby like that.what if i explode?dh said jus go 2 mass.feel it caus i bgt up in england even tgh parents irish and only 1 in family like that.at least i dont hav 2c them all the time!but it not jus me.mid 1 of them didnt talk 2 her daughter after she had baby and wasnt wed.not v christian.thanx 4 listenin bx


----------



## JVJM

just popping on quickly to ask for some prayers please. Sorry for no personals but we didn't get good news. My beta on Friday didn't double and we don't know what is going on. I have never had this happen before and am really scared. I have to go back tomorrow for another beta to see if there is any change. I just wanted to ask you all to please pray that it isn't ectopic. I really couldn't handle having to have surgery if that is the case and feel I could handle another natural m/c much better. While of course I'm praying for a miracle, I'm also trying to be realistic. thanks so much...


----------



## Sasha B

JVJM, I am so sorry hun that your beta didn't double. I will pray that God's presence & peace will go with you tomorrow, whatever the result. Will also keep praying for a miracle as well. It could be that you had two implant and one did not continue to grow. Heaps of   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Oh jvjm my silly troubles pale in2 insignifigance.i dont know much bout figures as neverconceived  thru ivf but pse dont give up hope yet.prayers and luv 4u both bx


----------



## Piriam

JVJM - Thinking of you today &     you get better news


----------



## Julie Wilts

JVJM -  for you today hun.  

Will catch up later with personals.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JVJM - Just saw your post, sending you lots of    and    that everything works out ok for you.


----------



## hbrodie

JVJM - huge   and   4 u hun. was it 48 or 72 hours between tests as sometimes they don;t double in 48 hrs but the do in 72 and that is ok  

be lucky - I shall   for you too, for some help and guidance as to what to do. it is normal to feel   when you feel you LO is having negativity thrown at them. I felt like hitting someone yesterday for being mean to my DD and I am not a violent person. I   for guidance and today I feel calmer.


----------



## Sasha B

JVJM, still thinking about you & praying that all is ok   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi 

JVJM - sending you a wee   and  .

Am thinking of you all.

C


----------



## JVJM

thanks everyone.   Had more bloods and still didn't double. At this point I'm just seriously   that it isn't ectopic. Never thought I would be hoping for a normal m/c. I ended up going to the EPU at the hospital and they were seriously lovely. They did more bloods and booked me in Friday for a repeat and a scan. Hopefully we'll know what is going on then. I think I've gotten upset as I'm going to be and now just feel nothing. Sounds weird, but I just want it to be over one way or the other. Can't take not knowing anymore. 


be lucky, so sorry you sil's aren't being supportive.   they realise what is important and that is your son.

vanessa, so sorry to read about your fil.   that it is treatable and he makes a recovery. 

thank you again to everyone for being so supportive.


----------



## hbrodie

so sorry hun. I had a m/c in april and like you, I wanted to know one way or another what was happening because the numbers in my blood kinda just sat there for a while....then depleated   but I am still   your numbers are going to gain and it will not be ectopic, u jast have a cheeky bubba in there giving you the run around


----------



## Julie Wilts

JVJM - I didn't know whether to post your latest news on here, having read & replied elsewhere.  I'm  like hbrodie says that bubba is just keeping you waiting and taking a while to implant properly.  I really do  that Friday brings you good news (but I totally understand wanting to just know and for things to happen if they are going too .... I was just the same).

Take care.

 to all our other lovely ladies.  Hope you are all well.

Been a mad time since we got back Friday.  DH flew out to Canada v early Sat am, I had contractions on Sun night so had to go into hospital for a few hours to be monitored.  Thankfully I was back home by 4am with strong painkillers & despite being tired & uncomfortable with the SPD since, I'm feeling much better.  Just can't wait for DH to get home today so I can have a big bear hug.  I had a MW appt yesterday, then back to hospital for my anti-D shot as I'm rhesus negative, then the Docs late pm so a busy day.  I've not gone into work this week but I'm hoping once the pain is more under control I can get in next Mon and finish my last 4 weeks.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - oh no!! that must have been very scary. glad u r not at work this weke though, take it easy and rest as much as you can


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun .... yes, I was really scared not having DH even here in the country but tried to just breathe slowly and keep  .  If nothing else, at least it's made me rest up more this week. 

Hope are you doing?  Nearly half way through already   .


----------



## hbrodie

julie, I hadn't actually thought of it like that, being nearly half way through   I am ok ta, just getting over the cold of all colds   dh said I had man flu cos I was being all floppy and pathetic   men!   
what time is dh home hun?

vanessa - any news on dh and FIL?

JVJM - how r u hun  

anneS, Pumpkin, piriam, belucky and sasha B -   how r u all? (how is your dh piriam??)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh no .... not bird flu  ..... glad to hear you are getting over it now though.  Just re-read my post and realised I type "hope" rather than "how"  .

DH arrived home about 1pm today & it's lovely having him back, even if he spent a fair bit of the afternoon snoring on the sofa  .


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Julie,

I am so happy to hear that you have your Dh back with you. What a scare. I hope that little one will behave and stay put for the next 10 weeks at least. Glad to hear you are taking it easy. Don't stress about getting back to work. You need to think of yourself and your baby.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

JVJM, sorry hun I have just seen your post. I am so very sorry that your betas aren't going up as they should. I will    with you that its not an ectopic. I hope that Friday's scan will be able to shed some light onto what is happening   .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

julie - great your dh is back. does he have jet lag? what a short trip to canada! long haul. I am dreaful after a long haul flight  

jvjm -


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Yep he's jet-lagged ..... fell asleep 3 times on the sofa yesterday afternoon/evening and snored really heavily all night.  Still, he's off work today so hopefully he can rest enough and will be feeling better tomorrow.  Going West is always easier than coming back East isn't it.

Sasha - Little one certainly did give me a scare & I'm not planning on letting DH get very far away for a while now  .  I'm seeing my Cons early April to discuss labour/delivery given my SPD/ME and the MW did say they might want to induce me a little early if all is well with Bud, and would almost certainly not want me to be overdue.  I really just want to crack on and get the nursery sorted, bags sorted & actually buy some newborn clothes now  .

JVJM - I've posted on your other thread just a minute ago.   &  for you today my lovely.

Hope JVJM doesn't mind me saying, in case people haven't seen the other thread, that the EPU rang her and her results from last night were higher and they want to see her today.  Thought I'd mention it so we can all focus and  for her today.  I know it's a long journey to even get to the hospital, so  the journey goes well & there is some good news at the end of it.

 to everyone.

Love & hugs 
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

JVJM -    this is good news! higher results must mean a good thing, right? oh hun      

thanks julie  
u r right, I went to Yuma in arizoma in september and had no jetlag going but it took a good week coming home to egt back to normality


----------



## Be Lucky

Julie.good luck 2u and thanx 4 posting re jvjm.i must hav had a premotion as i jus was thinkin bout her and signed in2 this thread.heres hopin a hundred times for a good result.luv 2 all.i hav hurt my wrist.think it 2 much textin!bx


----------



## JVJM

thank you all for the good wishes and  

hbrodie- you're right, it could be a good thing. DH left all excited today since they did say they have clue what is going on but I'm trying to be cautious. They didn't give me a scan today, but did take bloods and I go back tomorrow morning for a scan.  

Julie, so sorry to hear about your contractions! Must have been scary with your dh being away. Glad it settled down and he is now home safe and sound. Coming back from the East is always so hard, I'm always miserable for a few days.

Vanessa, any news on your fil?   for him and his doctors to have the wisdom and ability to treat him. 

Be Lucky, hope your wrist feels better- stay away from the mobile!

Hi to Sasha, Anne and PumpkinPie.
 &   to everyone.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JVJM - Keeping you in my   and hope all goes well tomorrow, must be such a worrying time for you both


----------



## Sasha B

JVJM, wow! A glimmer of hope. I hope tomorrows results confirm that things are going ok. Will keep    for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

JVJM - Sorry you've got another night of not knowing, but  that tomorrow's scan and another confirmation of HCG levels will really bring some good news. I do have a good feeling for you, and really  I'm right. . 

Julie
XXX


----------



## Unique

*Julie* sorry about the contractions! Glad hubby is home now from his Trans Atlantic trip  Praying baby stays snug as a bug in a rug for the duration 

*JVJM* I am praying that all is well with your baby and scan goes smoothly tomorrow  

Sisters, thanks so very much for your prayers and love concerning my FIL. He has decided that he wants to go into hospital, Mum and hubbyman were thinking the same thing but were too scared to suggest it to him. Dad has them both up throughout the night with his cough attacks that get so severe he vomits. I was able to talk to both hubbyman and Mum and they both understood the need for Dad to be admitted. I explained it will be a blessing in disguise as Dad will get the proper care from professionals while they both get rest at home. How could they possibly care for Dad when they are sleep depriived? I was _so_ glad that God gave me the words of love to relay to them both as they both understood and 'got it'. They were feeling bad about possibly taking him to the hospital. I mean it was his idea anyway, even though they both thought it. I am praying that later today (however I will get that news in the morning since it is almost my bedtime) they will have results for Dad's test from last week. He is declining steadily. Today God covered me with His love and peace and I have a new found sense of hope. No matter the results I will keep on praying and know you all will too.

Love and blessings to you all 

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Vanessa,

It sounds like you are part of a very loving and caring family. I am glad that your FIL realizes he needs professional care. You're right, at least that way his wife and son can get the sleep they need in order to be strong for him during the day. I will pray that God continues to cover you & your family with His love and peace. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Unique

*Sasha* thanks for your kind words and prayers, as always.

Can I just state like WOW! I cannot believe how quickly, to me anyway, your pregnancy is going. I recall joining this board and you was at 8w methinks  I hope you and baby are doing well 

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Vanessa, the situation with your FIL reminds me somewhat of when my Dh was ill. It's such a hard decision to take but I think your FIL knows he is making the right one. Sending you heaps of   .

Baby is doing well, but i think I am still a bit in denial (sounds silly at this stage, I know). Just taking a week at a time. Other people's pregnancies seem to fly by, but as I'm sure you'll find out one day, your own never goes quite so fast.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Vanessa - So pleased that you are feeling so much love & support, and that your FIL has been strong enough to decide on hospital help.  Like you say, I'm sure it will give your hubbyman & Mum some much needed rest & that will help them to continue to be strong & support him.   for good results & that you continue to feel the love & peace.

Sasha - I've felt quite in denial, but now my bump is getting bigger (and particularly after Sunday) I'm suddenly very aware that there isn't much time left now.  I felt like my pg went quite quickly up till about 24 weeks, but it seems to have really slowed down now.  I did finally buy some newborn sleepsuits & bodysuits yesterday so at least I have some clothes now (I've been given quite a lot of bigger clothes, but not newborn).

JVJM - Thinking of you &  for you today.

I'm going to see a lovely friend this morning that I used to run the Church parent & toddler group with, and I'm so excited to see her.  I've been feeling very isolated recently, so it's exciting to get out and particularly lovely to see her.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - I am glad your FIL has made that decision too and I know your hubbyman and MIL feel the same too. God has given them all the strength to see what is for the best and what is going to help each and every one of them the most  

julie and sasha - I am also in a tad of denial, I am not buying baby things til after we have our 20 week scan (next friday) - I just don't feel right doing so yet. I am having very few movements but I had loads with emily by this stage so I am very un-nerved  

jvjm - thinking of you today hun


----------



## Unique

Thanks sisters for your kind words and continued prayers.

Hubbyman called me earlier this morning with Dad's results. It is lung cancer. He also has heart issues.

On Monday they will transport him to another hospital to see a specialist who deals in surgery. They will find out if they can remove the cancer which is in the upper part of his lungs.

Tonight my SIL arrives on the bus from Edmonton and hubbyman will change his ticket so he can return here in about 2 weeks or so. He is truly spent and I guess never really knew what Mum was going through until he got there. This time has been a time of reflection for all of us. Realising the value of life, not taking anything for granted and the power of love.

I hope and pray that Dad will not die there, however his weight loss concerns me. I just hope my hubbyman can say goodbye should this be the time for him to go.

Thanks for your love, kind words, prayers and support.


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - I am so sorry that it is what you all feared   and I   that your FIL is in no discomfort. I hope some decisions can be made on monday   . I think your DH is doing very well to be there and his dad will know he loves him so very much and is giving him his support every day.


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear vanessa.special prayers for u and ur loved 1s berniex


----------



## carole

hello all  

Vanessa   for your FIL and MIL and DH 

hbrodie - I never felt any movements    I think you have a lazy man in there   

 JVJM hope you are okay

Julie, Sasha, Bernie, pumpkin pie and anyone I've missed  

Had to go into work on day off today to catch up a bit    

Looking forward to the weekend break .....


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vanessa - Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and  

HBrodie - Hope that the scan next week puts your mind at ease and then you can get shopping for baby things!!

JVJM - hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## hbrodie

thanks all. I was thinking I mighht be having a boy right from the word 'go' but then I decided it was a girl....now cos my bump is a different shape to when I was pg with emily and I had less MS (still lots of it but less weeks' worth) and also I am getting less movement I think boy   dh wants to find out on fri ayt our scan but I don;t.....oops, gunna be a problem!


----------



## JVJM

Hi everyone! Praise God there was nothing visible in my tubes. She said that couldn't rule out ectopic at this point b/c my tubes wouldn't show up until fully blocked but for now definitely some answered  ! She did see what could possibly be a small sac in the uterus so   now that the embryo implanted in the right spot and it's just not a healthy pregnancy. Which I really am okay with- it leaves me in a much better position than maybe losing a tube or whatever else. Thank you all so much for your  !

Vanessa, so sorry it is cancer. I'm glad your fil decided to go into hospital b/c I am sure it is the best place for him. Will   it is treatable and for your husband and his family to find the strength to get through this scary time. 

hbrodie, good luck with your scan next week. I'm sure it will all be fine  

pumpkin-pie, how are you doing? 

Julie, hope you had a nice time with your friend. You better start buying stuff soon- you are getting close!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

JVJM - Just posted on your other thread .... I am very relieved that your tubes appear clear but oh so sad for you that it's not the great news that we've all be  for.    

Hbrodie - I felt different this time .... I've had more MS, more exhaustion, more movement and at the scan's/listening to h/b he's gone nuts trying to kick the contacts off.  We really only found out because DD was absolutely fixated on having a little sister and we thought it was better to prepare her earlier if it wasn't rather than keeping her hopes up for another 20 weeks.  She's totally fine about having a little brother now, so I think it was the right decision for us.  Anyway, lots of luck for your scan next week & whatever decision you make.

Carole - Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend to make up for your extra day at work yesterday.

Vanessa - So sorry to hear your f-i-l's dx is what you had feared; also that he has heart problems.   for him & you all, and all the Doctors and Nurses who will be treating & caring for him.

 to all our other lovely ladies.  Hope you all have good weekends.

I did have a lovely morning with my friend yesterday, which cheered me up no end, and thankfully I had a more comfortable day yesterday (less pain).  Lots of chores to get done today, as we've got m-i-l & f-i-l coming for tea tonight.  Tomorrow I'm hoping to get a bit more sorting out done in the nursery & all the bits we had to take out of the nursery which are just stored in the spare room.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - what r u cooking for tea tonight? we had boring pizza but I really wanted a full roast beef dinner with all the trimmings  

jvjm - great news that your tubes all seem good. I am sure they'd have seen fluid in them by now if it were dectopic hun. and    for your little sac in your womb. grow baby grow!!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie -   .... I feel bad for saying it now .... roast beef with all the trimmings  .  DH even made a home made cheesecake for desert and it was scrummy.  Have to say my DH makes THE best roast potatoes.  Just a shame that the heartburn is kicking in now as punishment .... off in search of the Gaviscon  .

Julie
X


----------



## Sasha B

JMJV    so very sorry hun. I will keep on praying that you don't have an ectopic and that God will carry you through this difficult time of waiting.

Vanessa, so sorry that your FIL has been confirmed as having cancer. I'll keep your family in my prayers. I so feel for your hubbyman & MIL. It is so painful to see someone you love slowly get weaker and sicker. Good that your hubbyman & SIL are there to support your MIL.

Julie, hope you are resting up & being pampered after last weeks scare. DD wants a little brother as well. We'll just have to wait & see  .

Love to Pumpkin-Pie, Bernie, Hbrodie & Carole.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

JMJV - So sorry that there is more waiting for you know. I hope you will have clarification soon. 
 take care.

C A


----------



## hbrodie

hi all
just poppin on to say hello and see how u all r


----------



## AnneS

Ladies,

could I ask you for a wee prayer for myself please?
I will have a baseline scan tomorrow and hope to be able to start short protocol. This will depend on the number of resting follies. They have to be plentiful   .

Thank you! Sorry for no personals. I am suddenly all excited. And busy at work.

I have been reading and praying here! Such an inspirational thread.

 C A


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Anne,

I will keep you in my   , especially that there are some nice fat follies visible on the scan tomorrow. I can only imagine what a roller coaster of emotions beginning a new cycle will bring up for you but please know that you can ask us for prayer & support anytime.
love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

for anne


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Anne - Of course I'll be  for you for tomorrow.  I remember the nerves of the first scan to check on those follies.  I was always told to drink lots of water & use a wheat bag to get the follies to grow nice & big.  Really hope that the scan goes well .... let us know.

I'm really pleased to say I made it into work today & don't feel too bad for it.  Another day with less pain (although last night was bad) ..... I'm so grateful for the reduction in pain.  Lovely to see some work friends, particularly as I've only 4 weeks left there now   .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
X


----------



## hbrodie

wow, 4 weeks will go fast!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Have already left you a message on our clinic thread but just to say that I will be   that all goes well tomorrow and you have lots of good follicles and can get started on treatment


----------



## AnneS

Thank you so much everyone for the support. I had to have a quick look on here before I set off to the clinic.
Will keep you updated.


----------



## Piriam

Hope scan goes well today Anne,


----------



## AnneS

Hello again,

scan went well, there were plenty follies (all resting apparently  ) and they started me straight away - short protocol, first injection given and we are off on another roller coaster  . Thank you for   for me and I wish you all the very best, where ever you are on your journey. I am sure God holds his hand over all of us.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Unique

*Anne* congrats on the move ahead with stims and your cy! I know you have been waiting patiently in the wings as to speak  I hope and pray this cy will be fruitful for you with a healthy pregnancy and baby 

*JVJM* my prayers remain with you (((hugs)))

Hello to each of you and thanks so very much for your continued prayers. Please do keep praying...

The latest is that Dad was transported to another hopsital where he was seen by a cancer specialist who informed both Mum and hubbyman that it is a tumor and is too big to be operated on. My heart is slowly breaking as I know what the next steps may be. For now in the next couple of weeks they will do a biopsy on the tumor and look into alternative methods of treatment which include chemotherapy. Dad is far too weak and frail for this now since he has lost a ton of weight and drugged up on morphine daily.

Work was very hard last night as I was sad and crying. Everytime I think of my hubbyman I cry, the pain he must be in watching his Dad get weak. I am praying for a miracle unless he is called home to Jesus.

Blessings and love,

~Vanessa
xxx

Ps Could you all pray that my faith be restored? It is not that I am losing my faith, it is just the fear that comes in can be quite consuming at times. I know how when we activate our faith it draws us closer to God. At times I am having panic attacks as I am worrying too much and know I can change that worrying to meditative prayer. Thank you


----------



## hbrodie

anne - wonderful news hun. continued   coming your way!!!

vanessa - oh hun. I am so sorry to read your FIL news and that u r struggling so much. it must be hard for you as you are alone in all this   and very hard for yyour dh too as he is so close to it all. what is your job? are you medical? I shall continue to   for your FIL and your family and also for you too


----------



## Be Lucky

Anne.prayin 4 success.dear vanessa.dou know the prayer footprints esp this part.lord.i wondered why at the most difficult part of my life ther was only 1 set of footprints.the lord replied my dear,dear child at those difficult times it was then that i carriedu.berniex


----------



## glohen

Hello Ladies, can I join this wonderful thread? I'm on shot protocol.
May God see us all through.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Vanessa - Massive  for you.  I am so terribly sorry to hear the latest news about your FIL.  Like Hbrodie said it must be so hard being across the other side of the country, thinking of your hubbyman and what he is facing.  The footprints words that Bernie mentioned have carried me through so many hard times, particularly when I have been on my own & I hope they can give you some comfort too.  We will all be  for you my lovely.

Glohen - Welcome to the thread & I wish you loads of luck on your tx.  Is this your first? 

 to all our other lovely ladies.

It was lovely and   here today ... just a shame I only really got to see it out of my window.  Was lovely to do the school run without getting wet or blown away though.  Do hope you've all had some lovely weather today.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Unique

*glohen* welcome here sister! You will not find a greater bunch of ladies willing to pray, encourage an lift you up as you cycle for your baby blessing  I hope and pray your bundle of love comes soon according to God's plan in your lives 

*Bernie* your words brought a tear to my eye. God bless you friend 

*hbrodie* thanks also for your kind words and prayers. You all have me crying here!  I work at WalMart stocking shelves overnight (hubbyman does too) One of the first things I did when I couldn't work here legally was volunteer with seniors at a hospital. Loved that position. I guess you asking and wondering about what I do has me thinking that God placed me in that hospital all those years ago to prepare me for this?  What an awesome God we serve! 

*Julie* I am just seeing your post as I was about to post. Thanks for your prayers and kind words also sister  Thanks...now I will look for those footprints words. I hope you are well. It was actually lovely here, although most of you will think I am barmy for thinking 3 degrees is warm. Believe me where we live it is balmy! 

I better get to bed...another night at work...at least tonight is my Friday and I have Weds and Thurs off 

Have a great evening ladies! Midday here and time for bed!

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Vanessa .... I think I remember Footprints in the Sand off by heart ... hope no-one minds me trying to post it all here.

"One night a man had a dream.  He dreamed he was walking along the beach with the Lord.  Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.  For each scene he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand.  One belonged to him and the other to the Lord.

When the last scene of his life flashed before him, he looked back at the footprints in the sand.  He noticed that at many times there was only one set of footprints.  He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest of his life.

This really bothered him and he questioned the Lord about it.  "Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you, you'd walk with me all the way.  But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life, there is only one set of footprints.  I don't understand why, when I needed you most, you would leave me"

The Lord replied "My precious, precious child, I love you and would never leave you.  During your times of trial & suffering when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you".  

I love these words dearly & hope they can truly bring you some comfort at this time.

God bless,
Julie
X


----------



## Be Lucky

Ur welcome vanessa.what store is walmart linked 2 over here.is it asda?well done julie.didu remem that by heart bx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear vanessa,

I just wanted to echo what everyone else has said. I don't always understand why God lets us go through suffering like this (it is heartbreaking to watch someone you love so much go through such an illness) and you will be hurting for your hubbyman & your MIL as well. I do know though that even in the darkest hours, God somehow by his grace, carries you through. I remember sometimes just sobbing in the evenings after Dh was asleep and telling God that my heart just couldn't take it anymore and then something would happen, someone would give me a scripture or a word of encouragement which reminded me of God's perspective and that restored my hope again even if only or another day. I will pray that God carries you all through this difficult time and that his provision of whatever all of you need will be abundant.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## glohen

Jullie and Unique thanks very much.

This is not my first cycle but God is faithful. I pray He answer us all and bless us all with desires.

God bless u all.


----------



## hbrodie

I think walmart is atached to asda here. when we went to Yuma in Arizona in september we went to walmart. fantasic shop! they have George clothing there too


----------



## AnneS

Hello all,

just a very quick, short message. I have to do personals later - sorry.
Just had time to catch up with reading up. You are all in my prayers.

C A


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

My turn to ask for some  if that's ok.

My DH's brother collapsed at work and has been rushed into hospital with chest pains this afternoon & my M-I-L/F-I-L's lovely next door neighbour is also there too by co-incidence.  I'm waiting to hear about her, but understand they are very concerned for her.  She is elderly, and is a very dear friend to M-I-L and has been just lovely to our DD over the years (like another Granny).  Sounds like I'm less concerned for my B-I-L but he has had similar prob's before and is due an EEG on Monday.

 for you all too, lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## strawberryjam

Julie, hope your DH brother is ok, has he gone to SDH? if he has the cardiac team there are great (used to work with them) will say a   for him and your family


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawberryjam - Thanks hun.  Yep, he was in SDH, but has just been discharged.  He's had the max dose of morphine, but they are happy to send him home.  Sadly the dear lady is not so well .... she apparently collapsed whilst out shopping & is being kept in a coma for her well-being.  My m-i-l has managed to get hold of her Sister (m-i-l is down as her emergency contact so she was contacted first) & her sister & b-i-l will be down tomorrow.  Can I say on this thread how thrilled I am about your news hun ... it's on your signature, so hope I'm not betraying any confidences. 

Ladies, can I also ask for some  for my DD ... she's complained of eye pains and blurry vision from time to time over the last couple of days and I tried to get an emergency opticians appt for her ... earliest we could get was next Thursday.  The pharmacist suggested some antiseptic eye drops in the meantime as she wondered if she had transferred some cold germs into her eyes.  However, she's complained tonight of a headache too.  I think I'll phone the Doc's first thing tomorrow to get an emergency appt, as I'm concerned now as to what's going on.

Phew ... what a week we are all having.  

My love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## strawberryjam

Thank you I hope your DD is ok will certainly   for her. Worth a visit to the GP I think.

x


----------



## hbrodie

julie -   for BIL and PIL neighbour...and also for your poor DD! must be very scary not knowing what is going on in there


----------



## GuitarAngel1979

julie, I hope you BIL is ok. Thinking of your family today. 

Big hugs to the rest of you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

Julie -   for your family    

vanessa - thinking of you & your family    

Dh has his fistula op tomorrow   , the house is on the market now, we know all this is necessary but    

   to all


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - wondered how u were hun, been quiet. I shall be thinking of you tomorrow and your dh and sending


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a flying visit .... sorry.  

Thank you all for your kind words &  for everyone.

BIL is thankfully home & seems ok.  Waiting for his ECG on Monday.  Our dear friend has had a cat scan this pm, and was able to be brought round from her coma ... she managed to say "thank you" to MIL/FIL when they visited today, so it seems like our  are already working.  It's very early days though.  I managed to get DD in to see the Doc today and they're happy there's nothing serious going on.  Think it could be viral (is it just me, or is everything viral these days   ).  She's got eye drops to continue with and an eye test next Thurs.

So  & big  for us all ... seems like it's a tough week all round.

Amanda - Wow!!!! The twins are headed to their 1st birthday already .... time has just flown!!!  Lovely to hear from you.

God bless all,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, thank God for answering our prayers. Glad to hear that your BIL is at home and that your parents-in-law's neighbour is out of the coma and speaking. It must be a relief to hear that there is nothing serious going on with your DD. 

Amanda, hope you & the twins are well.

Vanessa, still    for you & your hubbyman's family and sending you big   .

I wonder ladies if I could ask for your prayers. My MIL starts her radiotherphy next week (she has been diagnosed with grade 2 breast cancer). It will be an emotional time for her as she starts her treatment on what would have been Dh's and my 7th wedding anniversary and finishes it on the 5th anniversary of his death, so not an easy time of year for her to go through this. Also I have just found out that very good friend of mine who was diagnosed with breast cancer two years ago has had the cancer return. She is an amazing lady and is managing to work full time and take care of her 8 year old daughter on her own whilst having chemo. Thanks so much I really can't say enough how much I appreciate your prayers.

Also, lastly just wanted to say that I finally got to meet my friend's baby who was so poorly a few weeks back. She is doing really now, a huge testimony that God can do miracles!

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message, sorry no time for personals but   for you all


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry forgot to say...

Piram, also thinking of you Dh. This is not an easy time for you. Just wanted you to know that I will continue to pray and am sending you lots of   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

piriam -   for your dh

julie -   for your parent's neighbour still. wonderful she spoke to them   Glad your DD is ok - yup, they blame everything on viruses   and   for your BIL's ecg next week  

sahsab - wonderful you got to see your frieds' LO   God has worked his miracle   I shall be   for your MIL starting her tx also 

vanessa - u ok?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Piriam -  for your DH & also for you during everything you have going on.

Sasha - So pleased to hear you got to meet your friend's baby.... another example of God's great miracles.  Of course I shall  for your MIL; but also for you as you come around to special anniveraries .  So sorry to hear about your friend too hun.  

Vanessa - Thinking of you & your hubbyman.

JVJM - Think you were due another scan today hun?  Do hope it went ok  

Good news today that our dear friend has been moved from intensive care to the coronary care unit and is stronger today.  Her Sister & BIL have now arrived & will be staying to take care of her precious furbabies.  BIL is still very tired but in much less pain & DD seems better today also.  All living proof of the amazing power of prayer.

I've had such a lovely day today.  I was able to use the shopmobility service in Salisbury and borrow an electric wheelchair.  We were able to buy some baby essentials, and I snatched 10 minutes in St Thomas's Church.  Such a peaceful haven in such a busy place.  The weather was beautiful too .... lovely and sunny.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - glad u got to do some shopping

well, I am logging off now for 2 weeks as I am off on my hols. I am terrified of flying and usually take sedatives to get on the plane but cannot as I am pg...please can you   for a safe jny for us all there and back as I really get sso scared on planes


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,
sorry no personels. 

Dh's ok. They tried to do the fistula in his wrist but couldn't so did it in his elbow, he's in some pain   got home around 9.30pm. thanks for your support


----------



## Unique

Sorry for no personals..reading and praying where needed.

Dad has been having some good days thanks to all you prayer warriors out there! Thank you so very much! He has a consult regarding radiation on Tuesday so would appreciate prayers for that also. Hubbyman should be home in about 2 weeks. I have missed him so much. Not sure about the baby front still, however, I have a strong desire even more just today for a baby blessing now, after not having it on my mind for the entire time hubbyman has been away. Strange.

*hbrodie* I understand your fears as I do not enjoy flying too much myself. Repeat Psalm 23 over and over if you can, should you read this before you leave. Blessings and love to you my friend. I hope you have a lovely time on your hols 

Blessings and love to you all,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Unique

We were hoping it wasn't coming however it has, Dad had a turn for the worst yesterday and cannot walk or stand by himself and appears weaker and weaker.

Please keep praying sisters. Pray especially for my MIL I know that this is very hard on her...she has started selling some of his musical instruments  I know this is her way of accepting and dealing with Dad's illness. She cries a lot and I wish I could be there just to sit and hold her while she cries.

Pray for us all sisters...my heart is aching.

Blessings.


----------



## carole

for you and your family Vanessa 

I hope and trust that the doctors are managing your Dad's pain relief so that he is as comfortable as possible and that the family can spend time with your Dad  so that he knows how loved he is and that your Mum can come to terms with what is happening.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Vanessa - I'm so sorry to hear your latest news hun.  Of course I will keep  for you all.  .
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Vanessa,

I am so sorry to hear that your FIL's health has deteriorated. I will keep hiM & your MIL as well & your hubbyman in my prayers. Sending you big    as well.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vanessa -   , so sorry to hear your news, keeping your family in my


----------



## Piriam

Vanessa - So sorry hon, it's so hard


----------



## Unique

I appreciate all of you lovely sisters here for your prayers, love and kind words  The latest on Dad...

Dad was transported to another hosiptal yesterday (Tuesday March 9th) for a consultation for radiation therapy. Sadly the Dr stated that it is too late and that Dad is too weak for this and that all should be made so that he is comfortable and hope that his energy comes back  The Dr stated that had he come in 3 weeks ago they would have started treatment. There is nothing more that man can do for Dad, so I beg that you all continue to pray for him. My hubbyman is so sad as is Mum and SIL. His symptoms are being aggravated by his diabetes (that he was diagnosed with the last time I saw him back in 2007) and is alleviated with morphine. His feet, hands and legs are starting to swell now. Hubbyman wants us to move back to Ontario to be closer to them which is what I want since we are where we are now. I am just praying that God blesses us all with a miracle and I can see Dad again, however God is in this and His will be done when I see him again is in His Hands, this side of heaven.

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Vanessa. It is devastating to hear news like that. I will continue to pray for your family during this very painful time. Maybe it is God's way of getting you both thinking about a move to Ontario. I'll pray for that too. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Unique

*Sasha* thanks for your kind words and prayers. You've made me cry sweet sister. You are so right! We want to be closer to them anyways, since before we learned about Dad's illness. As soon as hubbyman returns here we shall work hard and get out of the North as God wills it.

Love and blessings to you!


----------



## Flow13

Vanessa i will be praying for you and your family, and especialy your dad.  

I know it can be an agonising subject for some and so I am sorry in advance - this sunday is mothers day and it can be so hard for so many people ttc. I will be going to church with my 2 stepdaughters which means so much to me. I thank God everyday for these wonderful children (including my stepson who wont be there sunday). Without them my life would be very empty. 

Sometimes I feel as though God is being cruel not giving me my own child, and then I realise that he has actually blessed me because I have 3 wonderful stepchildren, and have a strong relationship with them. We talk about stepfamilies a lot and they have said that like they will only ever have one mom, they will only ever have one stepmom, one Claire.  

I will be   for you all this sunday - people ttc, expectant moms, new moms, experienced moms. xxxxx


----------



## glohen

Hello Ladies, 
pls I need your prayers for EC tomorrow. 
Thanks


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vanessa -    and    for you and your family

Glohen -   that all goes well tomorrow with EC

 to all


----------



## AnneS

Hello ladies,

sorry for not being on here a bit more. The last two weeks went very quickly for Dh and I as I am on SP treatment and have just been told that my EC has been scheduled for Monday   ! So I hope to catch up here on the weekend or on Monday/Tuesday when I will be home (off work to recuperate). My thought s and prayers are with you all. Please say a wee prayer for me as I am worried about the samll-ish amount of follies I have grown. 

I would like to share this prayer (only the first part) with you, it is by D. Bonhoeffer (and unfortunately looses some of its magic in translation! There are several English versions).

By kindly powers so wonderfully protected
we wait with confidence, befall what may.
We are with God at night and in the morning
and, just as certainly, on each new day.

In fact is says in the original (German) that God is with us, I always loved that as it is his choice to be with us and to support us. Of course faith means it is our choice to accept that and be with him. I am getting all philosophical here!  

I hope you like it!

Caroline Anne


----------



## Unique

*Caroline Anne*! Wow! I am praying that this will be your BFP cy as I know you have been waiting very patiently here  

*Flow13 * thanks for your prayers and kind words. Yes, God is not being cruel to you as it is impossible to be such a way to you sweet sister. God is love. He has blessed you and will continue to do so as long as you lean on Him and not lean on your own understanding. Blessings to you! 

*glohen* all the best for you today! 

*Sasha*, *Carole*, *hbrodie* and all the other sisters I missed! Hello and love to you all 

Sisters, Dad had a *great* day yesterday!!! He was up in bed, talking, smiling and hubbyman was able to shave him with his elecrtic shaver. Mum was able to apply some cortisone cream on Dad since he's been feeling itchy all over his body. Hubbyman said it was nice to have 'Dad back'. He was coherent the whole time they visited with him.

Praise be to God! I know that your continued prayers are giving Dad so much lift. Please do keep praying. My hubbyman returns on the bus on Sunday and should be back with the cats and I on Thursday. I am happy he is returning and understand that this time will be fragile, away from Dad for him, for both of us. However we are hoping to put in place a plan for us to work hard and save so we can return to Ontario and be closer to them.

Love and blessings to all! 

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Will be   that all goes well on Monday, as people always say its quality not quantity that counts so   that you have some good ones there.

Vanessa - So glad your DH had some good quality time with his dad.   that he has a safe journey back to you at the weekend.

 to all


----------



## glohen

Thanks PUMKIN-PIE and VANESSA for your prayers.
EC went well, I got nine eggs, expecting call from the clinic
today to know how they are doing.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Sasha B

Vanessa, so pleased that FIL had a good days.    for more of those.

Anne, I will be thinking of you and keeping your lovely embies in my prayers on Monday. This must be such a bitter sweet time for you   .

Glohen, nine eggs is a good number. I'll be praying that all 9 fertilize.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx

p.s. Thanks so much for your prayers from my MIL. She has just had her first week of radio and apart from being a bit sore around the affected area, she is doing well.


----------



## Rose39

Happy Mother's Day ladies - we are all mummies in our hearts even though some of us haven't achieved our dreams yet, and some of us have much missed LO's.   

To those of you with precious LO's - hope you have had a lovely day and have been spoiled rotten!  

Sending big hugs to everyone on here - really sorry for the lack of posts recently. I'm due to fly out to South Africa later this week for my 7th round of tx and am a bit scared to get my hopes up after so many BFNs and a m/c last year. I'll be taking my laptop with me so will be able to read FF while I'm away. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Rose xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Rose -  ... I was just thinking of you this morning, so it's lovely to hear from you today.  I will be  really hard for you this week hun, as you travel so far for your next tx.  Please let us know how you get on.  

Sasha - Pleased to hear your MIL is doing well so far (apart from the soreness) and really  it continues well for her.

Glohen - Wow!!! 9 eggs is really good.  I only had two one month, and one every other time.  Really hope that all 9 are good.

Vanessa -  that your hubbyman has a safe and uneventful journey back to you, and that you find that way to get things in place for your planned move.  So pleased to hear that your FIL had a good day and hope we can continue to lift him with .

AnneS -  for your egg collection tomorrow.

Hello to Flow/Piriam/Pumpkin-Pie/Hbrodie/Carole & our other lovely ladies that I apologise if I've missed.

Well BIL had good results from his ECG this week, thank God.  Our dear friend was moved to another hospital & was strong enough to have a double heart bypass on Thursday.  She seems to be doing well since the op, so  she will continue to gain strength each day.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## AnneS

Dear all,

just a quick message to let you know that my egg collection went smoothly - 8 eggs collected which we are thrilled about as at the last scan it looked pretty bleak and we were bracing ourselves for about half that number. I do not know about fertilization rate yet. 
Am at home today so maybe I will get a chance to catch up here properly!  

Take care

C A


----------



## AnneS

OMG - 8 out of 8 fertilised!!!!!  So happy!!!



CA


----------



## Julie Wilts

Great news Caroline Anne, so pleased for you.  Really hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Yipeee Caroline Anne! That's fantastic.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Yay CarolineAnne - well done !!!!


----------



## AnneS

Quick update: Five out of the 8 embies are doing well, especially one which is the front runner. Therefore Et today!!
Thanks for supporting me, am thinking and   for you all.
I am so sorry that some of your families have such a difficult time at the moment. My heart goes out to you.

C Anne


----------



## Unique

*Caroline Anne* this is exciting times for you and hubby!  What an excellent fert report! 

*Julie* great update on BIL! Also great update from your family friend. Praying for good recovery for them both  Praying your ET will go smoothly! 

*hbrodie* should be having a whale of a time on her hols. I pray the flight home will be a fearless andd faith-filled one 

Hello to all and thanks again for your continued prayers.

Dad was discharged from the hospital yesterday in good spirits and looking good all round. He has a nurse who will care for him at home. A home care worker will come daily for an hour to help bathe him. His Social Worker will pop in weekly to check on him. Mum and SIL prepared a room for him downstairs since stairs are still a poblem for him. His diabetes is slowly getting better with his dominant symptoms of swollen hands and feet reduced considerably. We are all praying and hoping that God will continue to bless him with many good and joy-filled days. I know being home will help him to regain his stregth and his surroundings effect him positively. His room has a window that faces the woods. I am sure he will have many good days looking out this window 

Thanks for all your prayers and love. You have no idea how they have impacted our family 

Hubbyman returns on the bus 3am Friday morning. It will be good to have him home.

Blessings

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## carole

Vanessa


----------



## hbrodie

anne - wonderful news  

vanessa - also, wonderful news


sorry for lack of personals, just back from hols last night and trying to catch up on many many threads!   but I promise I'll be back and in depth asap  

blessings to you all. xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Hope ET went smoothly today and will be   for a BFP 
Vanessa - Glad that your FIL is back home and hope he feels stronger.   that DH gets safely home tomorrow you will be so glad to see him.

Hbrodie - Hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## hbrodie

anne


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Vanessa - So pleased to hear that FIL is back with his loved ones, surrounded by love & able to enjoy beautiful views.  Hope that your hubbyman arrived home safely today.  It must be lovely to have him back with you, yet I'm sure a little sad, knowing that he has left his family.  I hope that somehow you are shown a way to make that move closer to them.  

Hbrodie - Welcome back hun.  Hope you've had a fab, relaxing holiday & it didn't tire you out too much with all the travelling.

Anne - Do hope the ET went ok today.   for the 2ww for you & a positive outcome.

 to all our other lovely ladies ..... thinking of you all & hope you all have good weekends.

Great news from here .... our dear friend had her double heart bypass and was well enough to return home yesterday.  Her Sister & BIL are staying with her & will take her back to their house to convalesce after the weekend. Thank you all for your  which I know have given her such a quick recovery, after such a terrible initial prognosis.  Thank you  .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

wonderful news Julie. brilliant  
the journey did wear me out TBH but I am pants at travelling anyway   as a passenger I am usually asleep in the car after 15mins


----------



## carole

Specialmum !

What a fab story. My mum really believes in the healing power of prayer and when I was little and had kidney disease, she used to take me to a faith healer. I was only about 3 or 4 at the time so I don't remember a lot.

 that your hip and PCOS continue to get better


----------



## hbrodie

hi sm - I do believe in the power of praayer to heal people. this lady obviously truly bellieves it herself and he strength and belief in her prayer seems to have helped you. Long may her help continue


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Hope everyone is ok. 

Sorry I've been away for a while, after our last tx failed we looked further into IVF and spoke to a few private consultants and was given really bad odds. We'd completely resigned ourselves the fact we're going to adopt in a few years. 

Today I've realised that I'm actually 4 days late, but too scared to test. 

In my prayers I hardly ever pray for myself, really hoping that St Gerard, St Anne and St Anthony here my prayers as it would be amazing if by some miracle we've managed to conceive naturally. 

I know this is cheeky, but please can you offer a prayer for me. 

M x x


----------



## hbrodie

mandy -    for your bfp


----------



## Sasha B

Anne, hope ET went really well.    that the little ones inside you will make themselves at home for the next 9 months.

Mandy   . IF is such a roller coaster ride, no wonder you are scared to test. I'll be praying that God gives you the strength to get through the next few days, whatever they may bring. 

Wow, Specialmum, what an experience. I think God wants you to know how special you are to Him and that nothing is beyond his doing. I remember meeting you on the Herts thread a few years ago. Lovely to see you posting here. 

Julie, so pleased that your neighbour is truly on the mend. It's amazing how God can turn situations around. Speaking of which, my friend's little girl who was so close to death's door a few weeks ago is now doing really well. She got dedicated at Church today. The doctors are still baffled as to why she made such a sudden improvement, but we know why  .  It was so lovely to celebrate together and give the glory to God.

Julie, hope you & your DD are doing ok healthwise.

Vanessa, still    for you & your family.

Hbrodie, hope you had a lovely holiday.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Thank you   Did a 25miu test and it was BFN - I've usually got a 27 day cycle, today is day 31 with no sign of AF, although I don't ovulate with tx till CD17/18, i'm sure I had ov pains this month. I'm guessing that makes test day... day 32?!? Lets pray for a better result tomorrow. 

     St Anthony, St Anne, St Gerard and Mary, please hear our prayers


----------



## hbrodie

indeed mandy    

julie - hi hun! had a fab hols thanks,. how r u>?


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi ladies.been away 4 2 wks in eire.had matthew baptised in donegal on sat march 13th.beautiful service.shared main bits with another family with 7wk old boy but had separate ceremony at font etc.had sum bad news2.my mum-in-law has cancer.we learnt it on 1st day of hols.wer told it advanced but think sum members of family panickin.but she has breast cancer and it underarm glands-forget the name 4 it.mayb sum1 knows?but hopefully can b treated with hormone injs and mayb op.pray 4 her please.also my dear bro and sis-in-law in early 40s and hav infertility probs2.pray sum treatment work 4 them.they so lovely.sorry 4 me post.specialmum i believe in hands on healing2.had sum many yrs ago 4 depression and it really helped.hi 2 vanessa.hbrodie.julie and every1 else.mandym howu get on with testing?bx


----------



## hbrodie

be lucky - oh hun I am sorry about all your bad news. The glands under the arms are called lymph nodes hun so she has CA breast with lymph node involvement   
I shall be   for your mil and your bro and sil  
glad the baptism went well. bet it was a wonderful occasion


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Well .... I've finally finished work, so thought I'd try and catch up with FF ... it's been a bit hectic the last week or so.

Specialmum - Hello hun .... remember you from the  thread.  Lovely to catch up with you elsewhere on here  .

Bernie - So sorry to hear your news.   for you all.  Pleased to hear the baptism all went well though .... such a special day.

Mandy - Wondering how you are? 

Sasha - Oh, I am overjoyed to hear the news about your friend's daughter & that she had her dedication at Church.  The joy of miracles!!!

Vanessa - Hope that your quietness on here is because you and hubbyman are spending lots of time together after your time apart.

Anne - Hope the 2www is going ok?

Hope everyone else is well?

BIL got rushed off to hospital in an ambulance again last night from work .... same problems .... chest pains.  After ECG's etc he was discharged but we are getting concerned with the regularity of these problems.  It was only 3 weeks since his last problems.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - congratulations on starting mat leave hun   we'll see loads of you now then will we  
I hope your BIL is ok and resting well. is he seeing his consultant any time soon re; regularity of this issue?


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok. 

Julie - sorry about your BIL, can they do more comprehensive tests on him to see if there is anything they can do to help?

We got a BFP early Tuesday morning, was totally over the moon, then in the afternoon I started bleeding which got heavier and heavier. I've had bloods done at the hospital, but I really don't think anything can survive this much bleeding. At the hospital they put me at 4+6. Whilst its sad to have another loss, its an absolute miracle that I ovulated naturally in the first place, thats never happened before. We see the consultant in 2 weeks for a review, so will see if there's anything they can do to help. 

M x


----------



## hbrodie

oh mandy hun


----------



## Sasha B

Mandy     so very sorry.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mandy - I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news hun.   X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

mandy, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thank you, it means so much.  

I feel so bad at the moment, hubby has been saying about how there really can't be no god if he blesses us with a natural miracle and takes it away again so quickly. He's agnostic anyway but comes to mass with me. I just can't get my head round how so many people that are awful parents get blessed with lots of children and we have to struggle. He did say that another miracle would be all it takes to give him faith. 

I've been really bad, I paid for an online tarot reading, DH said it really wasn't the most clever of things I've done, especially as its not going to give any definite answers. I know feel like I've betrayed him upstairs, but he really is being a bit of a git at the moment! 

M x x


----------



## Piriam

So sorry Mandy


----------



## hbrodie

mandy - I had a m/c in april last year and it was a natural miracle. I too asked the same question as your dh...why give us a natural miracle only to take it away. I was only 5 weeks when we lost squiggle   we did have another natural miracle and I am now 23 weeks pregnant - I will   you get another miracle pg hun      it has happened before so can happen again sweetheart


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thankyou - I really really hope so. Did you struggle till you got your next BFP? Show's miracles really can happen though 

We went to go to mass last night but I knew I'd probably be in tears for most of it, so grabbed the leaflets for next weeks mass times and dashed off. Was a bit annoyed at SIL acting up, FIL asked how we were doing and said I wasn't looking my usual self, she hates not being the centre of attn and really acted up getting FIL to sit next to her so she could moan about her morning sickness. 

M x x


----------



## hbrodie

at the awkwardness of Mass   we started TTC again after the m/c in august and we got the bfp in November   with emily it took 18mth and we got a miracle bfp the day before drugs chat pre icsi!   then we got another bfp in april 2009 but that was the m/c   so although we were told we needed ICSI and even then our chances were slim   (dh has 98% anti sperm antibodies) we managed natural BFPs. we are so very very blessed and I thank God every day for our blesings and the gidfts he has given us


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Mandy -  .  I know it's so hard to keep believing after something so terribly sad & hard to be happy when it seems the most unsuitable of women can easily conceive, but I firmly believe that miracles do happen.  After being told I had almost no chance of a natural BFP we had 3 IUI's, all of which failed.  We had all but given up, but then I had a m/c in the Aug and although I was devastated, it made me realise that I might still get my miracle.  We kept trying and in the following March I found out I was pg again.  We were ecstatic, but sadly it I mc'd again.  Our Consultant was amazed that I had managed to get a natural BFP twice and agreed to carry out recurrent m/c tests, which came back negative.  I wasn't sure that I was physically or emotionally strong enough to try again, but unbelievably just a few days before we flew out to my brothers wedding America in September I found out I was pg again.  Somehow, it felt different this time, and I am so blessed to now be 33 weeks pg.  Like hbrodie I will be   for you, as I do for all the lovely ladies on here, that one way or another they are blessed.  

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Mandy - sending you   and   its such a difficult time.

I am feeling a bit down today as well.  Was at church this evening and found out that someone was pregnant, came home and had a cry.  Just feel like when is it going to be our turn.  Life is so hard sometimes isnt it.  I know I will feel better tomorrow but tonight just feel


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin - oh hun


----------



## AnneS

Hello,

I have not been on here fore a while. The 2WW was hard and easy at the same time. OTD was today, but I started bleeding last night and today our test result came back negative.

C A


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Caroline Anne,

       . I am so very sorry. You & Dh must be devastated. I will be praying for you both during this painful time.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - I posted on our clinic thread but just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear your news and will be remembering you and your DH in my


----------



## hbrodie

annes -


----------



## MrsMaguire

Im so sorry hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Massive  for Anne & Pumpkin-Pie.


----------



## Flow13

Hi everyone, I havent posted for a while. I have been lurking, but didnt really know what to say. 

Been feeling down for a while now, and then i found out that our Pastors wife is expecting for the second time.  I know I am meant to be happy for them (which i am) but its so hard to hear that its someone else AGAIN! 

My faith seems to be diminishing too at the minute. I have stayed away from church for a while. I want to believe so much, but I also want to blame someone for IF, and right now God seems to be the easiest person to blame. I still   all the time , but I am wondering if anyone is actually listening to me. 

I am sorry if this is downer post. 

 to everyone going through a tough time right now. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

flow - oh hun, it is easy to feel lost, esp when you are gooing through IF and the very place you feel safe and at ease is housing a pg woman , who is no doubt the talk of the church   He is listening to your prayers hun. He is always with you.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Flow - I'm sorry you're feeling like this at the moment, I totally understand how you feel. The last few days I've been thinking really hard and I think its faith that gets us through these difficult times, the fact that you still pray shows that you do still have faith, obviously with things as they are at church it must be difficult for you to go. It's natural to want someone to blame, the last few days have been full of me trying to get my head round why you'd get given a gift for it to be taken away so quickly. I can't really offer any kind of an explanation, but I'm sure our times will come when we do get blessed. Like hbrodie said, he'll be listening to your prayers and looking down on you throughout this difficult time.  

Sending lots of


----------



## AnneS

Thank you everyone.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Flow - So sorry you are struggling just now, can relate to how that feels    My minister says that we should pray to God and be honest with him how we feel, the Psalms show us how we should pray to God.  Tell him how unfair it feels and how you are feeling.  Not saying that you will feel better straight away but he does give us the strength to get through it.   

Hi everyone, thanks for your thoughts and prayers.  Am feeling much better now, I have my review appointment at the clinic in less than 2 weeks so looking forward to that as its a step forward to trying again.  Also keeping myself busy, have started a little shop on Folksy.com selling handmade bags, bibs, hats and other bits of pieces so its keeping me from feeling sorry for myself.  Hope you are all well


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - glad u r keeping busy, I love creating and crafting. well done.  

anyone heard from vanessa?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Hbrodie - Hello hun.  I was wondering about Vanessa too .... hope it's just because she's enjoying her hubbyman being home & they are busy making plans for their move.  Do hope that's all it is.

Pumpkin pie - Like hbrodie says, it's good that you are keeping busy .... I think a busy mind and hands can heal a lot of sadness  .  I love doing crafts too, but struggle a bit with finding time & also finding the energy for it.

Anne - Just a big  hun.

Flow - Big  for you too my lovely.  I totally understand how you feel too, as I've been very much the same, particuarly after my m/c's.  I am sure you will eventually feel stronger about it, and feel guided back when you are ready.  I know you won't feel like it now, but I remember someone saying that "God never gives you more than he knows you can handle" and though I've doubted it, I do firmly believe it.  

MandyM -  for you as well ... like you say it's hard to understand why you can be blessed one minute and then have it taken away, but I'm sure there is a plan, which although not clear yet, will become so eventually.

Sasha, Carole & all our other lovely ladies  .

Well .... news from me ...

An eventful couple of days really.  Mon night I started feeling generally unwell; backache, bit queasy, couldn’t get comfy, lots of Braxton Hicks etc, which was kind of how labour started with DD.  I went to bed Mon night suspecting what might be starting, and had quite a rough night.  I had a routine MW appt Tues am, at which she said I was 3/5 engaged and contracting, so I had to go straight over to Salisbury Hospital, as I’m 34 weeks (as of today).  Will cut it as short as possible, but basically I was having contractions/tightening but the cervix wasn’t “favourable”.  They monitored me during Tues but it all got a bit scarier during Tues night.  DH had gone home about 9pm and then I started getting really strong contractions, a “pushing down/pressure sensation” and pain in my  and round the front.  After a quick scan to check Bud’s position & another internal (showed cervix still doing nothing) the Cons gave me the 1st steroid injection to strengthen Bud’s lungs and I even (reluctantly) had a shot of pethidine as I was in so much pain (didn’t even have that in labour with DD).  Anyway, thankfully they eased off during yesterday morning, I was able to have the 2nd steroid injection at 9pm yesterday (rather than midnight) so got home late last night, rather than having to stay in another night.  It’s now just a waiting game ... seems that everytime I stand up or move around I have a big tightening, so need to take it easy.  I’m hoping to get past the Easter weekend at least, and every day is really a bonus I think.  The longer Bud is in, the stronger he should be and less help he’ll need.  Seeing the MW on Tues am if nothing has happened before then, plus the next Anti D shot & Cons appt next Fri.  

Phew ... sorry .... so much for trying to keep it brief  .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

wow julie, I hope it all settles right down and bud stays put for longer hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks hun.  I've "handed it over" now, so will just see what happens. 

Hope you are feeling well & everything is good with you.
X


----------



## Unique

Hello sweet sisters.

*CA* so sad to read your update  After the loss you and hubby endured, I was so very sure this was it for you. My prayers remain with you both  Be gentle to yourself at this time. You are loved.

*Flow* so very sorry about how you are feeling  Prayers and love being sent your way.

*Julie* you had quite the scare there, however you are in good Hands. He is watching over you and baby  Praying baby comes at God's designed birthday that He already ordained 

*hbrodie* how was your hols? Where did you go? Thanks for asking after me. I have been having a good time reconnecting with hubbyman however struggling with IF as always. I hope you and your family are well. How is baby? 

*pumpkin-pie* I so understand sweety, I do. I heard from a friend on ******** after we both struggled with IF. She beat it when she had her son 2 years ago and then announces that she is pregnant to me a month before giving birth. My heart aches when I hear of yet another person pregnant and I know it isn't fair to the other person. I am just sad for me. 5 years of waiting...Hang in there friend, I am praying that God's peace will surround you as you wait to cycle in the next few months here.

*Bernie* thanks always for your prayers. Glad that your son's baptism went well sorry about the ill health of family member though. It is a trying time isn't it?  Blessings and love to you sweets.

Hello and blessings to all that I missed!  

Doing fine here just sad and a bit down about IF and all. I turn 41 this Nov and to be honest feel like this will not happen however know that it can with God's help. I just feel at times like we are in this alone. I know this isn't true however the irrational side of my brain states it as so  I am hoping and praying that we can find out what is up. So, later this morning Brad will be going to the hospital for some blood work and his SA to send up to our lovely IVF Dr. Not even sure we can do the IVF as money is so very tight and will literally take a miracle to save up all we need as well as all we will need should we want to move to Ontario next year. For now I am also trying to see if there is perhaps a better job for me that pays better and can mean more money being sent to the BF (Baby Fund) for now I am thankful to have hubbyman home. I missed him so very much as did the cats 

Well I shall try and pop in more, please keep your prayers for Dad coming. He has been doing better. Is home and is now up and walking again. His strength is renewed and we are praying he wil get some form of treatment soon.

Blessings and love,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - so glad 2 hear all is well and u r ok - although I know u r not 100% ok cos of feeling   about the IF    I will continue to   for your BF to have a nice cash injection, and for your dad to continue to do well hun


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone , hope you are all well

Julie - Scary time for you, hope bud stays put for a little bit longer   

Vanessa - Good to hear from you, hope all goes well with the tests and good luck with the job hunting

Would appreciate some prayers for DHs grandmother, she has been in hospital for a few weeks now, first with bleeding stomach ulcer then a urinary infection, now they think she may have breast Ca.  To have more tests tomorrow.  She is 90 so they wouldnt be doing any surgery but just pray that God would be close to her and comfort for her and for DH's mum.  Although shes not my grandmother I am very fond of her as I have no grandparents of my own alive, most of them died when I was young and the last one died when I was at university.  Even although she is very old its still very sad when someone has been in their own home and then have to go into hospital, she is quite down and unfortunately she lives in the North of Scotland so its a long drive so we cant visit her easily.  Glad that we got to see her when we were on holiday last week though.

 to everyone and hope you all have a happy Easter, I love this time of year, remembering what Easter is about and its also a time of new beginnings, hopefully for us all


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin - I shall be sending my   to you and your family and your dh grandmother hun


----------



## Piriam

Happy Easter ladies.

   to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies & Happy Easter

Vanessa - Lovely to hear from you; good to hear that Dad seems well atm and you are enjoying having your hubbyman back home with you.  Really hope that you manage to come up with a plan to help with the BF & you feel stronger about everything soon. I think IF can make you feel very isolated sometimes, but know that we all understand and are here to support you hun. 

Pumpkin-pie - So sorry to hear about your DH's grandmother & will  for you all hun.

Thankfully Bud decided not to make an appearance on my birthday yesterday .... despite about 3/4 hour of really strong contractions this pm, he's still staying put.  

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - keep him in there!!!!

happy easter to you all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Happy Easter Everyone  

Julie -   that Bud stays there as long as he can


----------



## MrsMaguire

Happy Easter everyone, hope you've had a good weekend. 

M x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Happy Easter to you all ... I do hope you've had good weekends.

Latest update ..... rushed into hospital yesterday at 4am after 2 hours of contractions, which ended up 2 mins apart by the time we arrived (DH was panicking he’d have to deliver Bud in the car  ).  Paeds were on standby, with a bed ready on NICU, but once again within a few hours the contractions eased back.  I’m still getting them even now, but not regular or particularly painful ones.  So ... kept in again last night but made it home by about 1pm today.  The waiting game continues ....   .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

oh julie! I hope he stays put for as long as possible but it sounds like he is determined to want to come out !!! I will   he stays put but that if birth is immoinent that all goes smoothly and LO is well and healthy - as will you be hun


----------



## MrsMaguire

Aww Julie,

What a nightmare! My nephew was born at 34 weeks, he spent a couple of days in NICU and a couple of weeks in the SCBU before he came out. He's perfectly fine now. Hopefully you'll just have false alarms from now on though till 37 weeks. 

M x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - what a scary time for you and DH.   that Bud holds on as long as he can.   to you


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - Hoping and   all is going well with you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Thank you for your lovely messages & support.  Hope everyone enjoyed their Easter weekends?  The weather has been fab since then & looks like this weekend is due to be lovely too.

Well latest from me .... was back in again yesterday by 3am ... lots of v. Painful contractions & the MW even got so far as putting a canula in and getting the baby linen warming on the radiator.  Unfortunately, when the Doc finally examined me it showed the contractions still hadn’t changed my cervix at all, so spent till the evening being monitored & they agreed I could come home at 7pm.  Today I’ve been back in for my last Anti D shot, a scan & to see the Cons.  They still don’t know when it’s all likely to happen “properly” but keep saying it will be sooner rather than later and want to stick with my original due date which means I’m really only 34+4.  Just feeling tired now with all the to-ing and fro-ing and these contractions carrying on, but the good thing is that Bud is still ok.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Julie,

I think you've got a little one who is impatient to see the world. I can imagine it must be exhausting for you, especially as it has looked like bud's arrival was imminent on a number of occasions. As frustrating as it is, God knows the exact timing down to the second. Will be praying that you get some rest & sleep in between.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

julie - I seconf sasha hun   it must be very frustrating and knackering for you...and bud too I expect! get as much rest as you can hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thank you ladies

Another restless night, but at least no frantic dashes anywhere  .  I've always been quite laid back and said he'll arrive when he's going to, never really having any though about my "proper" due date at all.  I think it's just that I'm feeling like I don't trust my body atm ... whereas usually I feel quite "in tune" with it, now I'm really questioning it.

Anyway, it is a gorgeous day here today .... fabulous sunshine & blue skies.  Do hope its the same for you all, and you get to enjoy it.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Julie - Thinking of you &   

   to all

Well we've got a buyer on our house, hoping it all goes through, though we'll be living with the in-laws after that   DH isn't good   So tired as he's very anaemic    
 arrived last wk/end, hoping that we're both well enough for   this month as we expect it will be last month in our house   
Also -  Last night as I was reading & explaining The Lord's Prayer to dd, she said. "Pip lives in heaven with Jesus, doesn't he?" Sniff


----------



## chocolatefudge

Dear Piriam,
I am new to this part of the site; waiting to begin my first IVF and I just wanted to wish you well.
chocolatefugde xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks Piriam, I was wondering how you were getting on.  I'm sure it's bitter sweet, but I guess good news that you've already got a buyer for your house.  Sorry to hear that your DH is very tired and anaemic atm ... I'm sure the potential move and everything can't be helping.  Massive .

Julie
X


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Julie & chocolatefudge


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Piram,

Here is an extra    for you.

I am so sorry that your Dh is not doing well at the moment. I'll pray that things improve with his health. Also I know what its like to explain to your child about their siblings in heaven. My heart goes out to you. My DD still talks about Jesse & Chloe even though she was just over 2 when I miscarried. I think it is a comfort to her to know that she can mention their names and talk about them when she wants to. I am sure your DD will find the same.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Sasha     How are you doing?


----------



## Wicklow

Hi, anyone remember me? our computer was poorly and i could not get on here, it made the writing so small i couldnt use it but its been fixed and i can now get on - will catch up on you all soon but lovely to see some bumps!
Ruth


----------



## hbrodie

hi wicklow! pc's eh dratted things  glad it is fixed now though   how u getttin on?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning 

Ruth -  ... welcome back ... lovely to hear from you but sorry to hear your pc has been so troublesome.

Hope everyone had good weekends & got to see some of the sunshine.  It was pretty chilly here yesterday compared to Saturday but the sun did come out about 4pm.

Bad night last night .... awake from 2.30am till 5.30am, so really tired & emotional today.  DH has had to go to work, and I was having contractions from 6.30am till 8.30am so a bit nervous about being home alone (not sure that DD will be too much help   ).

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie  - how r u now? have the pains etc gone?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello hun

Yep ... they've eased off, so thank goodness DH went to work and didn't work from home & miss his physio.  I am really questioning my body atm.  Always felt so in tune with it, but I just don't feel like I have any clue what's going on.  If we weren't nearly an hours drive from the hospital I guess I'd probably feel more relaxed.  

How's your day been?

Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Apologies in advance as this is a bit of a down post, feeling really    

Had my review appointment today and was going well able to ask the questions I had and talked about starting in June. Explained that I had had some discharge between cycles and Dr said that could be the endometriosis and not anything to worry about.  Also asked about the fluid in my womb which I had following surgery last year and if this would be gone now.  So they did a scan there and then and I have another cyst, its already 10cm by 8cm and it can only have grown in the last 2 and a half months as wasnt there when I had the scans for the IVF treatment in mid Jan.

So they dont want to operate as the risk is they will damage the remaining eggs on that ovary.  Talking about draining it but there is a high chance it could return.  Also when I saw the specialist for the removal of my other cysts he was not really in favour of draining larger cysts as he says they do just fill up again.  Prescribed me zoladex injections for the next 3 months before I can start IVF treatment again.  So another 3 months of menopausal symptoms - Joy!!  

Feel really gutted was hoping to get going again on the IVF journey but just feel everytime we try to take one step forward its two steps back.  Just came back and cried and cried,  feel a bit better now but just wish I could have something go right for once!

Sorry for the moan but DH has had to go back to work and I needed to get it off my chest! Would appreciate your  , I know we will get through this but sometimes you just wonder why everything has to go wrong!
Thanks xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Pumpkin-Pie 

No wonder you are feeling down after getting all excited and ready for your next tx.  It's so frustrating to find something that puts it on hold, particularly something medical that's preventing it.  It's good that they were able to scan you there and then though, rather than having to wait for that as well.  Absolutely no need to apologise for moaning .... it seems that's all I do these days, particularly on here when DH isn't around.

Will be  for you my lovely.

Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

can I have a moan  

do u remember I wrote about a nasty woman ay church? on the PCC with me   well, I have tolerated her well I think but today I had to go and collect some post for the secretary (me) which accidentally went to her - the treasurer. she rang me 3 times (yes 3!!) in one morning to ask me to go and get it. she knows I have emily and my step DD with me and I told her I would pop round later today to get it.....about 1.15pm on the way home from dropping step dd at her friends to play  
anyway. I left emily with MIL whilst I popped out to drop step dd off and collect this paperwork. Turns out it was junk mail  
anyway. whilst I was there she said 'when is junior due?' I have told her hundreds of times. she hates children btw. never married. (can see why  ) she said 'and are you married?' yes, I said. 'good. I think it is so wrong that people have babies and are not married' then went on to tell me how awful it is that mums go to work now and don;t look after their children and that the child suffers and they should not have even had children if they go back to work   I said I work thur and fri and that is all and that I am lucky cos I know many women have to work really long hours fast after their LO arrives....I am lucky eough to have had 1 yr off with emily and I am having the same off with podge. This made her cross and told me that I was a bad mother because I was leaving my child - to which I told her that actually I only left emily with a childminder on a friday and that dh has her on a thursday so it is just 1 day she is without one of us. Still she was not happy   not any of her business I thought so I said I had to go cos I needed to get home as I was expecting the mw. s I was going she then asked where my step dd was - I said I had dropped her off at her friends' house and she then went on at me about the fact that DH had to have been married before in order to have a daughter who was my step dd and I said yes he was and that his DW left him when step dd was 18mth old   and he brought her up single handedly. very well I added!   she then went on to tell me about how sacred marriage is and dh and his dw should have stayed together for step DD sake   so I retalliated that if they had I would not have met him, he would have been miserable in their marriage as she kept cheating on him   andf that we would not have emily or podge had we not met. with that I said 'see you at the agm pat' and left   
how is this woman a church goer? how is she a kind christian? she is so opinionated and deliberately sets out to upset people - me namely


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - Thank you    Hope you and Bud are doing ok, my friend is having the opposite problem she is overdue and just wants baby to come!  Hope you manage to get some rest

Hbrodie - You did so well to keep calm in that situation    I know you shouldnt say this about people but she sounds really horrible, I cant believe people would say those sort of things.    I really dont know what to say she obviously has no idea about what real life is like and has no consideration of others feelings.  She is the type of woman that gives Christians a bad name.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Me again ... anyone would think I was at home and incapable of doing much  .

Pumpkin-pie - Your poor friend - it must be awful to go overdue as well .... I always thought I'd be overdue with DD and get bored having too much time off work, but then finished work on the Fri and gave birth on the Sat   .  Do they have plans to do any sweeps or any induction?

Hbrodie - Of course you can have a moan .... it's all I've done recently.  I do struggle to comprehend that someone that can be so opinionated and judgemental, without consideration or compassion for your feelilngs.  I do my absolute utmost not to be judgemental about others ... particuarly when it comes to very personal things like childcare/working arrangements.  Like you say, many people choose or need to work full time after having their little ones, but I am lucky and happy with just doing 16 hours a week.  I don't feel my DD has suffered one bit ... in fact she has a much closer relationship with both sets of grandparents as a result & was very safe & confident starting school.  I felt like it was a good balance, but of course it's different for everyone.  Bless you for keeping your calm and not getting drawn into things too much.  

Well, DH is home & I had a lovely visit from my ex-boss for an hour this afternoon.  I can exhale until tomorrow morning when DH leaves for work again   .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

she is a totally nasty person julie and pumpkin, you are right. I started a thread on her on the main board 'a bully in church' which highlights all the things she has said and done - mainly to me  . I asked for help in how to deal with it, which I followed, and I am very proud of myself today for being firm yet polite and I felt a great strength with me as I was saying these things in response to her snipes.
I think everyone has the right to their opinions but I also think people should be kind and considerate to others' feelings - which pat is not   and she is well known for being like she is, almost like it is a given fact and we all have to just kind of get on with it and quietly roll our eyes upward for strength IYKWIM  
even the vicar has told me to ignore her comments. I have been told she is getting a bit old and senile (which I have noticed tbh) and she is terrifed of becoming forgetful but TBH you'd think she'd be kinder to those around her who can offer her help....this is not a new thing - people do get grouchy when they get senile but she has been like this since youth apparently   she is in her late 70's now   and even admits she would pity any chils who happened to haave been hers...I agree!
she makes me want to give up my role as secretary. part of me wants to giv up but part of me thinks this is what she wants - therefore I won;t give in   silly really. 
I just find I have less time to offer the church at the moment -I have a 20mth old dd and a baby on the way, plus my parents recently moved down and need help doing their new house up, my PIL are spending more and more time in tenerife so we have less and less time with them and they can offer less babysitting so I can go to church and its' functions (I feel pushed out bringing emily along - my church is not child friendly) I have a home life and a dh who is not religious at all thus doesn't attend church with me. I want to spend my time with him and my dd and my new baby when he/she arrives....but if I give up my seat I feel like I am letting the church down and they are a bit snipey TBH and I would feel - and know! - they had been talking about me behind my back. I only still go really cos I like the vicar and the general congregations. the people on the PCC are busy-bodies who are reluctant to change and I just don;t know what to do......if I giev up as secretary I would feel awkward attending church there. I could go to my mums....but I want to go to my village church.


----------



## Sasha B

to you Julie. I hope today hasn't been too hard for you. When do you next see your consultant? It would be worth discussing the situation with him or her. You're 35 weeks now so at least its happening at a time where if Bud were to be born, his/ her (sorry I forget if you've said what you're having) lungs would be developed enough to cope.

Hbrodie   , I know its hard but please don't take to heart what that woman said to you. Is there any way you could have a quiet word with your vicar about the fact that what she is saying to you is bordering on harassment. Calling someone an unfit mother and judging a personal situation she knows nothing about if definitely inappropriate behaviour and even more so from someone who professes to be a Christian.

Vanessa, How are you? Thinking of you.

Ruth, lovely to hear from you again.

Piram, just sending you plenty of   .

Pumpkin-Pie, you too hun. You must be gutted   . I am so sorry that you've got 3 more months on Zoladex. Sometimes life seems so very unfair. I'll be    for you.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

I am sorry pumpkin, I meant to respond to your hun. so sorry. I am so sorry you have to have the zoladex for longer hun, must be a right old blow   

sasha - I think I am gunna have to have a word with the vicar TBH....dh thinks I should just pack it in completely but I don;t want to....I love my God and I love my Churc....just not Pat!


----------



## chocolatefudge

Dear HBrodie,
I'm sure lots of people have made suggestions to help you to manage the situation with your PCC treasurer, but I was just wondering whether it might be possible for your vicar to come to your house for a few weeks for a short visit, say, to say some prayers with you and maybe to give you communion. It sounds to me as if this lady and the other congregation people aren't realising that you have needs as well, and are vulnerable, with little ones and one on the way. A bit of one-to-one time quietly at home with the vicar would enable you to feel you were filling up your spiritual 'well', without this lady or other people draining you at this time. (BTW it sounds as if this poor elderly lady is envious; to make a comment about 'children she hasn't got, not liking her' sounds very sad; (but I appreciate, doesn't make it any easier to deal with her!))
chocolatefudgexx


----------



## hbrodie

thanks chocloate. I think the vicar would do that for me but it would be difficult as emily would not allow us much time to chat etc...it always seem so fraught when he pops in and emily is not having her nap....I am sure he doesn't mind but I cannot focus properly and always feel bad when he leaves that I have not been able to pay attention to everything he has said / advised etc....I shall certainly be asking him to pop in though cos I think even if  it is just for the 1 time it would benefit me.


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi, hbrodie,
Obvious, I know, but is there any way that you could ask the vicar to pop round when DH is having a bit of time with the children so that it really is 'your' time?........most good chaplains and priests will see the need and fix a time around you.....
(Sorry, I sound terribly bossy!)
chocolatefudgexx


----------



## Piriam

Pumpkin - Sorry you have to be on Zoladex for a further 3 mths, you must be so frustrated    

Hbrodie - Sorry the treasurer is being so mean, it must be hard    

Julie -   Bud allows you to rest tonight & stays put for another couple of wks    

Sasha - thanks for the     we really need them. How are you?    

Chocolatefudge, Ruth, AnneS, Vanessa & anyone else- How are you ladies doing?

AFM - Dh is still struggling   he had an appt with our local jobcentre today for a Pathways to work interview   It went ok, but he'll have to fill out another medical form & maybe have a medical. He wouldn't be medically retired if he could work   We would rather he was well enough to work as a Dr, he's worked so hard over the last 11.5 yrs since he qualified. Instead he's had to retire on a pension that's not worth the paper it's written on. We're having to sell our home & move in with the inlaws & possibly face the fact that dd will be an only child on earth     Who would choose this? Sorry to rant.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Piriam -  .  No need to apologise hun .... you have so much to cope with atm.

Hbrodie - Hope you can organise something that works with the Vicar.  I did wonder if this lady is actually quite scared about things (getting older & if she is becoming senile) and is reacting with anger but if the congregation say she's been like it for years, I guess not.  It must be hard not to let it get to you, as I know I would really take it to heart, but focus on your lovely family and the support of the rest of the congregation.  

Chocolatefudge - You don't sound bossy hun .... just trying to think of a solution.  

Sasha - Thanks hun.  I'm feeling quite relaxed about him being born now, as I had steriod injections the first time I was admitted, so his lungs should be fine, and DD was born absolutely fine at 35+6 (and I'm 35+2 today).  The hospital said it would be an automatic admission to NICU before 35 weeks, so we've passed that, and would only need to stay in till 36 weeks (provided all is well), so we are getting close to that.  I think it's mostly the emotional & physical exhaustion that is getting to me atm.

Pumpkin-Pie - How are you feeling today?

Well, I managed a whole night in my own bed, although I was waking every couple of hours needing to adjust my position (SPD/hips still v. uncomfortable).  I'm seeing the MW at 11am this morning, and will be interested to find out if Bud has engaged more since last week.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

piriam hun, rant away....you have a lot going on and your dh must feel it too   

julie - replied on the other thread hun    

chocloate - I will ask dh is he can have emily when the viare comes and I will therefore have to get him round on a saturday when dh is home...good idea!  

I had a call from Pat again today...she said I rang her but I have been out   then  proceeded to ask me if I had the minutes there in front of me (I gave her a copy of the last pcc meeting minutes yesterday) so I said I didn't cos I was sitting outside with my dd and I would have to call her back. There is nothing that can't wait on the minutes for pitty sake   it is probably a typo   and I can deal with that at the next meeting


----------



## Unique

Hello lovely ladies, sorry it has been so long. Between using hubbyman's laptop and no longer using my old decrepid machine, I have found peace in not being online 

I trust you are all well and please forgive me for no personals, please know you ladies are always in my thoughts and prayers  Although I did want to leave some words of reassurance for our sweet sister;

*pumpkin-pie* I am so very sorry for the latest news on your follow up appt  I truly believe however, even though this is causing you and hubby pain, God is in this. He wants you to be healthy and able to carry baby to term. I truly believe this. The cyst is growing and being a nuisance right now, however the Dr will be sure to rid it once these meds they have you on kick in and keep those cysts at bay  Hang in there sweet sister, we are all praying and rooting for you and know when you cycle next you will be blessed with a special pumpkin-seed  Love and blessings to you as you wait.

Hello and love to everyone 

Would appreciate prayers for hubbymans as since he has returned from Ontario he has been unable to stand for long periods and since we work at Walmart stocking shelves at night, that's a lot of standing! (We truly believe the long bus journey of 10 days, 5 days each way played heavily on his feet. Too long periods of sitting were not good for him) He is only able to manage half-shifts mostly and on the odd ocassion cannot do that. He is feeling bad and low about it being the provider and man and all. However I have managed when he was away to take care of the home and bills on 1 pay so he is worried. He has an appt with a specialist on Monday morning in the hopes of getting some special insoles like his co-worker has to offer comfort to his feet.
In other news FIL is doing ok. He is sounding better when we call. We are hopeful he will be doing treatment in God's time 

Ok, must dash almost time for bed!

Love and blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - I ams sending   your way


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vanessa - Thank you so much for your words of comfort and encouragement.  So sorry to hear about your DH, really hope the Dr will be able to offer some help and that he feels stronger and more comfortable soon.    and   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Hope the sun has been out for you this weekend - it's been lovely here.

Hbrodie - Hope you are feeling ok hun?  All very quiet from you for a few days.  Hope there hasn't been any more upset with Pat 

Pumpkin-Pie - How are you feeling?  Is the cyst giving you any pain hun?  Other than emotional of course .

Vanessa - I do hope that your hubbyman's appt goes well today & he will be able to get the special insoles to help his poor feet.  Lovely to hear that FIL is sounding good when you speak with him.

Rose39 - For some reason you keep popping into my mind atm hun.  Wondering how things are with you?

Piriam/Sasha/Chocolate Fudge/AnneS/Ruth - Hello ladies  .

No news here really .... I know I was told it would be days rather than weeks, but that was nearly 3 weeks ago, so now I'm just going to carry on as normal (well as normal as I can waddling around  ).  Still really struggling to sleep, so very tired, but went out for a picnic on Saturday & saw friends in the evening.  It was so lovely to get out and about.  I've got a MW's appt early tom am, so planning to see a friend after.

Love & hugs to all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, I think the 'taking it one day at a time' approach is a really good one. 36 is great!

Vanessa, hope hubbyman's strength returns. Glad to hear that FIL is doing ok.

Pumpkin      coming your way.

Hbrodie, hope you managed to have a chat with your vicar.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Everyone  

Julie - Thats great that the little one is quite comfy, every day he will be getting bigger and stronger.  The cyst isnt giving me much pain, well I get bad AF pains but have always had them so hard to tell if the cyst makes it worse or not. 

Sasha - Thanks for the  , hope you are keeping well.

Not much else to report here.  Just waiting on AF arriving and then start my zoladex implants which will down regg me and effectively give me menopausal symptoms for 3 months - Joy!!  Anyway AF seems to be coming but is dragging her heels, typical when you dont want her to come she does!  I have got my appointment booked with the nurse for Wed morning so hopefully it will have started by then.  Feeling a bit better about it all although yesterday just was thinking about going through the IVF again and just felt a bit overwhelmed by it all.  Its not the process of it that I find stressful its the thought of the 2ww again, for me that was the hardest bit.  Oh well , I guess I just have to get on with it and I know I have done it once I can do it again but sometimes it just feels really tough.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  have to go now and get ready, off to an exercise class, thought I might as well use the extra time I have to get myself back to full fitness.  Might regret that tonight when I am feeling so sore


----------



## hbrodie

julie - lovely to see you have not popped yet    well done bud  too!!!

me post, sorry;
rang the mw this morning to check she would def come today as she is on call and msy not be able to make it...said I needed to see her or a mw of some kind cos I thought I had leaked on friday and have had reduced movements over the weekend. She said she would ring me back asap....3min later she rang to tell me to go to the DAU to be monitored and take a bag in case I was kept in   eek. Got a verbal slap on the wrist for not calling her sooner    oops. MIL had emily for me, mum came and got me and took me to the hospital (30min away but took almost an hour cos I swear the woman is the SLOWEST driver in the world   ) and I could not get hold of DH as he was working in an out of range area in cornwall (st Just) so I left him a msg and he returned my call aboout an hr later   
Got put on a CTG machine to monitor baby....all ok. Bump felt by mw .....all ok. HB listened to on doppler.....all ok. had to lay on bed for 30min then have a speculum examination (yuk) to check cervix ok....all ok. They said it sounded like I had had a small leak of hindwater (like with emily) but nothing happening now. to monitor temp daily and if it spikes or I get wet again to ring them immediately. A registrar came and scanned me and baby is fine, breech still but fine. plenty of fluid. I wish dh was there so he could have seen baby, beautiful little face and a tiny hand waved at me then he/she gently floated away from the screen   
so, that was my day.
tomorrow is my 29th birthday and I hope it is not so eventful!


----------



## Sasha B

Hbrodie, so glad that all is ok with your little one. It must have been quite a scare for you. Seeing them wriggle on a scan is the best sight ever when you are so unsure about what is going on.   for tomorrow!

Specialmum, I really hope you get a BFP! I don't really know about the cervix thing but I had flutters / shivers in my vaginal area (sorry if tmi ) from the very early stages of both my pregnancies. Please let us know how you get on.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

HBrodie - sorry about the scare hun, really hope everything is ok. 

Specialmum - everything crossed for you getting a BFP.

I got a BFP Sat & Sun, got all excited with a stupid ticker and everything, today it was back to BFN again  Feeling really grim with sore boobs still. Praying that tomorrow it goes back to being a BFP. Not holding my hopes up as him upstairs seems to really really hate me. 

We were meant to be starting tx this cycle, with whats happened again I don't know whether its worth it, esp if we seem to have got caught naturally for the first time ever (twice) and now and they're not surviving very long. 

I was chatting to my best mate yday, I was thinking about work and stuff as I'm on a strange contract. She said not to worry as knowing my past history I'll miscarry again. DH wasn't best impressed, she is one of these people who tells things as they are kind of thing. 

I don't even know if praying would help, as for my last tx cycle in December & when we realised we were late last month we prayed and prayed and the worst happened. So really don't see the point. 

M x x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Hbrodie - So sorry to hear you've had the worry of going in to be scanned/monitored but great to hear that all is well & lovely that you got a scan so you could see him/her again.  I'm hoping not to have to rely on m-i-l for the drive to hospital as her driving has got worse and worse over the last couple of years.  Still .... better than my Mum's  .  So ... 29 tomorrow .... a mere little-un compared to an old-un like me  .  Hope you have a fab birthday.

Pumpkin-Pie - I know what you mean about wanting the AF to show ... never appears when you want her too and then shows up when you want her to bog off  .  Hope you enjoyed your exercise & didn't overdo it too much.

Sasha - 

Specialmum - I'm afraid I've got no idea either hun.

MandyM -  .  I'm so sorry for what you are going through hun &  for your friend .... I had equally insensitive comments made to me during the last few years.  Don't give up yet though hun.  When I was pg with my DD was had a mc and I was convinced it was all over.  I've never felt lower or more lonely.  We had to have a final scan to check everything was gone, and lo and behold there was the miracle that is my DD.  I will be  for you, even if you don't feel you can  yourself.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Mandy, so sorry that you are feeling so down, it's a feeling that many of us here know well. On a practical note, I would urge you to get bloods done as pee sticks are not 100% accurate and only those HCG nos will give you a more definitive picture of what is going on. When I initially tested with this pregnancy, I used three pee sticks just to make sure. One came up a faint positive, clearblue digital said 'pregnant' and the pee stick that the clinic gave me showed a negative. I know its hard to keep believing when you've had so many knock backs, but God has not and will never give up on you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thank you. 

I'm so sorry for sounding so moody lol!

It's just hard because I've got a friend in the church who's husband is a staunch conservative catholic, so he refuses to let her use contraception, she's already got 4 kids and had really bad PND after the last, she spends her time praying that she doesn't get pregnant, she's just found out she's 9 weeks gone. Where on the other hand gods got my prayers coming through asking for a brother or sister for my DS and he decided oh no not you! It just doesn't seem right to me. Esp when the only reason we've never really used anything is because of the diagnosed fertility probs. 

Just done another test and there's sort of a line... hopefully something more will come up tomorrow.    

M x x


----------



## hbrodie

mandy -  I am   the line darkens for you tomorrow hun. In the very early days the hcg levels wax and wane I have heard - I mean really early days like you are <5 weeks   easier said than done but try not to worry. there is a line there at the moment therefore there is hcg therefore there is a pregnancy.


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Could I ask you to pray for a lady that Hbrodie & I know from another thread. Her name is Wendy and she lost her beautiful little girl yesterday at 27 weeks. She & her Dh are devastated beyond description. Sometimes I wonder how a loving God can permit such painful things to happen but then I know from my own experience that even when my Dh lost his battle with cancer, God's love and close presence carried me through. I pray that it will be the same for Wendy & her Dh.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Ah that very sad sasha.hi 2 julie and hbrodie-good luck.sorry for ur sadness mandy but think of that poor lady who pregnant again.she must feel no control over her life.i sumtimes wld like another child but have 2b so grateful for my miracle matthew.dont mean 2b contriversial but i feel sumtimes ppl can b over religious like the man u mentioned mandy.my sis-in-law in ireland.43 and never been pregnant and i think her and dh religion has perhaps closed her 2 other avenues in their infertility.hope i havent madeu feel worse mandy!didnt mean2.was talkin 2 a friend on sat and said dont know how i wld hav accepted never havin a child.i literally went round the world.1 nite stay re de in czech rep and clinic in northampton.he said it a question of havin 2 accept it.thanx for listenin berniex


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning

Sasha - Oh I'm so terribly sorry to hear the news about our fellow FF'er Wendy.  I can't even begin to imagine how she & her DH are feeling   .  Here I am fussing about not getting much sleep, and there are so many bigger things going on   .   for her, and all those surrounding.

BeLucky - Thanks hun.  

Mandy - Hoping that today brings more reassurance for you.   No need to apologise at all ... the not knowing is soooooo hard.

Well, despite some truly hideous stabbing pains right low down in my pelvis last night, nothing further has happened (yet  ).  Wonder if it was Bud moving a bit further down   .

Another sunny day here today .... about to go and hang some washing out, but hoping it's warmer than it was at 9am.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Sasha - So sorry to hear about Wendy, will  

Hbrodie -   for yesterday, hope you had a good day.

   to all


----------



## hbrodie

thanks for the bday wishes, had a lovely day.

sasha - thank you for making the request for   for wendy. I was poppiing on to do the same  

spent the morning in hosp again cos I got all upset about podge not making much movement...I had one kick and all the othe rthings I felt were tiny weeny flutters - like you get in early pregnancy   so I rang DAU and was told to go in. CTG showed all well, I flet hardly any activity but there was loads!   baby is breech with legs to my spine and I have an anterior placenta so mw said I would not feel much and not to worry but to ring themif I ever want to have the CTG again


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Piriam - A big  for you too hun.

Hbrodie - Glad to hear you had a lovely day yesterday hun.  Bless you for getting upset about not feeling Podge moving ..... I have times when I get all panicky about that, and then all of a sudden he usually starts kicking the wotsits out of me, as if to make up for it  .  Thank goodness for CTG's and the huge reassurance they can give.

Few more sharp twinges and feeling lots of pressure on my pelvis, but thankfully I made it to the hairdressers and got my hair done this pm ... I was wondering if my waters might break half way through getting my hair cut, which would have given some very strange results  .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## carole

hbrodie - I saw this joke and thought about "Pat" (I hope you don't mind   )




How to handle the church gossip 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mildred, the church gossip, and self-appointed monitor of the church's morals, kept sticking her nose into other people's business...
Several members did not approve of her extra curricular activities, but feared her enough to maintain their silence. 

She made a mistake, however, when she accused Frank, a new member, of being an alcoholic after she saw his old pickup parked in front of the town's
only bar one after noon. 

She emphatically told Frank (and several others) that every one seeing it there 
WOULD KNOW WHAT HE WAS DOING !

Frank, a man of few words, stared at her for a moment and just turned and walked away. He didn't explain, defend, or deny.
He said nothing..

Later that evening, Frank quietly parked his pickup in front of Mildred's house ..... walked home . . .and left it there all night!!! 

(You gotta love Frank!)


----------



## hbrodie

carole - very funny! well done   

julie - well you now have pristine hair for your new arrival to see   I am planning on having a pedicure and hair cut about a week or 10 days before my EDD too...look at yout ticker! well done. now u r 37+ weeks does that mean Bud won;t have to go to SCUBU when he comes?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Carole -  ..... nice one.

Hbrodie - Ah .... now ignore my ticker .... really need to change it .... according to my Cons he wants to go with my original due date (as determined by my last cycle, not by scan) of 16th May, so I'm 36+4 today.  You are absolutely right though .... as of 36 weeks they won't automatically put Bud onto NICU/SCBU if everything is ok.  I'm really relaxed now about how he's going to be .... just really want it to happen t.b.h.  How are you feeling today ... lots of movements I hope .... even if they are little ones.  Bud's going crazy this morning .... been wriggling for ages, but that might be more to do with the Worcester Sauce crisps I nommed earlier      Was great to get my hair done, but it's a little bit shorter than I asked for ... still ... it might be some time till I get back there  .

Beautiful  day here today .... do hope it's the same for everyone.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - when I had my hair cut pre-emily I had it cut an inch shorter than normal cos I knew it'd be ages til I had it cut again   good plan   yup, getting lots of flutters and pokes today from podge   am happy   

beautiful day here too, pity I am at work, never mind. I have a huge window in the room I am in today and can see the sea and the sand and the sun and I am happy to be behind the glass with a cup of tea and keeping warm (it is a bit nippy in the breeze so I am told  ) 

we have out church AGM on friday (tomorrow) at 7 and I was waiting for the vicar (tim) to ring the agenda through for me to type but I rang him last night and he said he had done it for me cos he had it on template at home. pat then rang me to ask what the agenda was and so I told her Tim had it. she was not impressed I had not done it (as secretary) but I said that Tim had done it to help me out (been in hosp for 2 out of the previous 3 days) and cos he had a template. Aparently pat doesn't like Tim's agendas   but then she doesn't seem to like anything.
She then got me really cross by asking what I was in hosp for and I told her reduced movements and she said 'well, if I were you I'd stick to just the one child personally' and so I sternly said that I didn't think that was very nice and that I would do anything in my power to ensure the safety of my baby. That shut her up!   what a wicked woman   
she openly tells people she hates children and never wanted them and even says that she would pity any child who happened to be near her   she is a spinster - never wanted to marry   Her father was very very strict apaprently - I wonder if he scarred her for life   emotionally I mean   very odd lady.


----------



## Be Lucky

Quite sad.how old is she?bx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Great to hear podge is making his presence known today to keep you reassured .... Bud seems to have finally dropped off  . Actually, nope, he's just wriggled again ..... he's such an active little lad.  I get so   reading about some of the things that Pat says to you, but then usually end up feeling so sorry for her that she's like that.  It can't make her feel good to be so judgemental and rude.  Like you say, I wonder if her upbringing has caused her to be like she is ... I do feel quite sad for her that she has so little joy in her.    Children are such a blessing and can bring so much joy into life.


----------



## hbrodie

pat is in her late 70's I'd say   She has a kind streak in her though because she has a rescue cat and dog whom she loves very much and dotes on them   which I think is ,ovely because they bring her happiness and gives her purpose in life I think


----------



## chocolatefudge

Poor lady; it sounds as if she has found solace in her pets because her life experiences have not allowed her to enjoy full emotional communication with other people. Very sad. I don't suppose she does hate children; she's probably just terrified (inwardly) by the notion of the openness of emotion they demand: ultra-strict parents can have this effect sometimes. 

Anyway, good to hear you're sounding more chipper at the moment, hbrodie; your work office sounds idyllic, though I'm sure that's just the view!!

xx


----------



## hbrodie

lol, I am a practice nurse and I get shuffled from contulting room to consulting room throughout the day - which is a tad annoying but I only work thur and fri so I don;t have a room to call my own. This monring was a lovely room. now I am in a room with a tiny window overlooking the clinical waste bins


----------



## Julie Wilts

ok, that's not sounding so picturesque as what you described earlier.  I must admit I was feeling very green with envy earlier on ...  haven't even clapped eyes on the sea yet this year and I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## hbrodie

speciam mum - hun, your post was missing words so I am reading between the lines and guessing you did an HPT and it was a bfn? but you are spotting like af coming but it has not actaully come yet and you think it could be a bfp   is that right hun? sorry. 
when was af actually due? I think do another hpt at the weekend and if bfn and no af by monday go and see gp cos they can do more sensitive hpt's there and can send a sample to their lab...or look into why no af       for a bfp though


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Specialmum - 

Hbrodie - So is it sea views or clinical waste bin views today  .  Hope it's the former as it's a beautiful  day here again.  I'm just looking at an ironing pile & some flowers that need throwing out  .

Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

today I am in yet another room and I have a view of the car park but beyond the carpark wall I can see the sea....sparkling in the sun, ahhhhh. and I am trapped in this building


----------



## Sasha B

Specialmum, let us know how you get on. Sometimes it is just too early for a pee stick to pick up any significant hcg readings.

Hbrodie, your job sounds very diverse  . At least you can see the sea today.

Julie, how are you doing hun. Hope you can enjoy the   this weekend and that there will be no mad dashes to the hospital for you.

 to Piram, Vanessa, Mandy, Chocolare, Bernnie, Carole & anyone else I have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - hello! well, my job is definately very diverse!   so r the rooms     

we have our AGM at church tonight at 7pm so I have a rush after work to get home, go get emily form the minder, then get her home, bathed, bottle, bed, my dinner cooked and eaten and out of the house by 6.45   I am hoping DH is home when we get there cos he can help out


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Hbrodie - I guess a car park with the sea beyond is preferable to the bins  .  Do hope your AGM goes ok and it isn't too manic to get there.

Sasha - Thanks hun.  Might try and get another picnic out if we can .... I do love being outdoors.  All depends on Bud really   .  Hope you manage to enjoy the lovely weather too.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Well, I gave the kitchen a good clean today, including washing down the front of all the cupboards/drawers.  At least it's "Julie clean" rather than "DH clean" which it's been for some time  .  Just thinking I might put the up to 9lb baby clothes back into Bud's hospital bag, as we swopped them for up to 7.5lbs a few weeks ago   .

Do hope everyone enjoys their weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

SM - good to know you have a plan and you saw your GP hun      for no AF!!!  

julie - how about putting in a mixture of clothe sizes? we are putting in a mix of tiny baby and newborn for Podge cos we only packed newborn for emily and she was 6lb 3oz but the newborn things were huge on her   so she spent the first few days of life looking like a jumble-sale baby   til I could get to the shops   the cleaning sounds like you are well n truly nesting. I cleaned our kitchen top to bottom and inside out just before we had emily....you r gunna have him soon  

AGM went ok. Was a bit grumpy when I got there cos I had indigestion as I only just managed to get my dinner down my throat and get there on time   took cheese and grapes cos we were having cheese n wine afterwards and rushed in and over to the cheesey table only to be told 'oh, you needn't have bothered' so I said 'fine, I'll take it home then, next time I won;t bother at all' and then I got called back to leave the grapes. so I munched a chunk of cheese on my way home instead. used it up though   then Pat called me over to say I had missed some punctuation out of the minutes of the PCC (I had given the copies out to the PCC members) so I said 'well it's not the end of the world and I will ammend it at the next PCC meeting pat' and walked off to my seat. Flippin 'ek! picky! someitmes I wonder why I help out at all, they seem so ungrateful!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello, me again 

Hbrodie - Yep, we'll put in the tiny baby and newborn clothes now we are 37 weeks tomorrow.  With DD arriving 4 weeks early I had to send DH out to get smaller sized clothes .... like Emily, DD's clothes were huge on her despite being 7lbs 2oz.  Tidied out the airing cupboard this morning .... bit more nesting   .... but I wanted to check if there was any more baby bedding in there.  Glad the AGM went ok, despite your cheese being snubbed   .

SM - Like Hbrodie says, good that you have a plan .... I always find that takes away a lot of the worry & nerves. 

Love & hugs to everyone on this  day.
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, just dropping in to say hi and hope everyone is well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Pumpkin-pie - All good here thanks hun.  You ok?

Can I ask for some  for a lovely lady from another thread.  She has been hugely supportive to me since I've known her, and finally got her BFP after 10 tx's and huge amounts of patience.  However, she was bleeding early on, and it has just started again.  She has a scan tomorrow and feels her symptoms have gone, so is fearing the worst.  She is always so positive and lovely, keeping us all going with our tx etc, but really needs our support now.  Thank you ladies.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Julie,

I will pray for your friend and her little one. I hope the scan brings her some very good news. I know myself how my symptoms came & went over the first trimester. I can imagine she is very frightened after having had bleeding.    to your friend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Sasha - Thank you hun. Once again the power of  has been proved .... great news this morning that the scan showed all is fine, but no idea why she had the bleed.  Soooo pleased for her.  

Hope everyone is well today?  Another lovely warm day..... but I think the forecast for the Bank Holiday weekend isn't so good   .

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

for your friend julie and that the bleed was one of those odd things but it won;t happen again


----------



## Sasha B

Thank God Julie! So pleased to hear all is well with your friend's little one. x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - Glad to hear that the scan gave some reassuring news for your friend.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  I am waiting to hear if the insurance will do the op for the cyst, have been told I will need to stay in overnight as my last cyst removal was quite complicated.  If the insurance wont cover it it will be 2-3 months waiting which means that I will be on the zoladex for ages and the next IVF cycle will be postponed.  Hoping to hear on Tuesday, I think it will be positive news but just dont know.  Looking forward to a nice relaxing long weekend, i had forgotten it was bank holiday weekend until today, nice surprise.  I am going to be busy sewing, got a little business going on Folksy selling handmade goods but have had so many orders from other people for bandana bibs that I havent had much time to put more stuff online.  Keeps me busy and I am really enjoying it but have developed an addiction for buying gorgeous fabric !!  Its so lovely I cant resist!!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

It's not big in the scheme of things, but it means a lot to me so I would really appreciate your prayers. DD had her primary school allocation today and we didn't get one of our three choice. We got allocated a school on the other side of town with low achievement stats (lower than the national average or county average). I don't know how I will do it with a new baby and what will happen when I return to work (I am the sole bread winner so any time lost at work will reflect on the income for all three of us). I can't stop  . I just want to give my DD the best opportunity and I don't think she will get it at this school. 

Sorry for the 'me' post.

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh Sasha, sorry to hear that.  Is the decision final or is there any chance you can get her onto a waiting list at any of the other schools if a place comes up.  Will   that everything will get sorted out.


----------



## hbrodie

oh sasha   can you appeal?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sasha -  .  Oh my lovely, certainly no need to apologise for a "me" post & it's absolutely understandable that you want to give your DD the best opportunities you can.  Getting them into a good school, which you know they will be happy in and you will be happy with, is really important.  We were a bit naughty really and only put down the name of the one school we wanted her to go to, plus at the time I was working as Clerk to the Governors at that school.  If she hadn't got in there, and had been put into the alternative, we would have been devastated.

I do know that at our school one of the parents felt so strongly that they appealed, and they did manage to get in, although it meant the class started out with 31 children which the teacher was a little unhappy about.  I will say though, that our school doesn't have the best results locally, but we felt that it was better overall for lots of reasons (inc. our convenience).  

I know it's not an immediate solution hun, but as Pumpkin-pie said maybe they have a waiting list. We were told that Reception classes are usually over-subscribed and full up, but later in the year as children move (or going into yr 1) places become available.  In fact DD has had 2 girls & 2 boys leave already and only 1 new girl arrive. I know this is far from ideal though, as uniforms need changing etc, but it seems that the ones that have left have settled really well into their new schools.

Anyway, I really do hope that something can be done and will be  for a resolution for you.

Love & big hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pumpkin-Pie - Hoping that Tuesday brings good news for you.  Lovely that you have an outlet for your creative skills, and one that can bring in some extra cash too.  I'm desparately trying to finish a quilt for Bud .... I started making it before I had DD but then as she arrived the day after I started my maternity leave I didn't get to finish it.  I'm just binding the edges now, so nearly done.

Hbrodie - How have the views been this week?  .  I'm itching to get down to the coast sometime soon, but we daren't get too far away from home (well hospital really) yet, so it'll be a while. 

Does anyone have any lovely plans for the weekend?  We haven't got anything sorted ..... but I'd quite like the idea of Bud making his appearance now   .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much ladies,

Your prayers are much appreciated. It doesn't look like appeal is the way to go as only 4% of appeals on reception places are successful. I will put Bella on the 'continues interest' list of a few other schools (we are already on their for our original 3 choices), which is like a waiting list. Worst case scenario is that I will defer her entry for another year and as she is born at the end of August that is perfectly doable. At least I feel I have some options.

I'll let you know what I decide & would appreciate your prayers for God's wisdom in all of this and not my own.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Dear Sasha,
I am sorry to read you are going through this worry. I can't comment on the application procedures, but as a primary teacher all I would say is that if your daughter is an August baby and you have the option to defer, then that would seem to me to be a very good idea, especially if it means that your daughter is then more likely to get a place the following year, (or maybe, even earlier if there is a sudden moving around of families in your catchment; this does happen sometimes for various reasons.) There is often a clear disparity between the progress of the 'summer born' children and those born earlier in the academic year and I would suggest that most children thrive when they do not have to 'keep up' with peers. Individual maturity and gender do affect this of course and this is only my opinion. Also, that precious 'extra' year with your DD might allow you to enjoy 'school like' activities in a much freer way than is possible in a large class of 30. I assume that your DD already has a good social group of friends to play with.
chocolatefudgexx


----------



## Sasha B

Thank you Chocolate Fudge for your words of wisdom.

Yes, I am tempted to defer. She does have a good social group of friends some of whom won't start school until the following year as they are September babies. Its a bit of a gamble whether or not she'd get a better school place next year as St Albans schools are all over-subscribed but it will give us another opportunity to apply afresh.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Katharine_C

Hello Ladies, 

I hope you're all well and enjoying the Bank Holiday weekend. 

It's been a while since I posted on here (though I regularly read the thread). But I would be really grateful for your prayers.   

I am going into hospital tomorrow for a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy. My specialist thinks I probably have endo so this should confirm whether that's the case, and hopefully it can be treated at the same time. 

On the one hand I'm pretty nervous, but at the same time I'm pleased to be at this point, which should give us some answers. 

I'd be so grateful for any prayers:

(1) that the operation at 2pm goes well; 
(2) for a quick recovery (both physically and emotionally); 
(3) that this might be a significant breakthrough for DH and I after 2 years TTC. 

Thanks so much. 

Lots of love, 
Kate x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Kate,

I'll be praying that all goes well tomorrow and that the outcome of the investigations will provide you & your dh with some answers.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

will   Kate


----------



## hbrodie

kate    for all 3 things tomorrow hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello everyone

Kate -  for you tomorrow.  Like you I was nervous, but also a bit excited when I had my lap done.  They discovered endo which I also had mixed feelings about, as it gave me some answers.  Really hope it all goes ok ..... please pop back and let us know how you are, when you can.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend?  Been a bit  here but very ^rainy^ yesterday and a bit showery today.  Kept myself really busy with chores and had a couple of walks too but still nothing happening.  Seems like Bud has definitely changed his mind from 5 weeks ago, and has decided he's very cosy & happy.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

he was an eager beave then but now likes it where he is   you are obviously too good a hostess


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Haven't posted on here before but am sat on my own   crying and wondered if you would pray for me?

I am on my 2ww...am testing on Weds and so so so want it to have worked. I have been blessed before and am feeling in some ways it's almost too much to ask God to bless us again. Our DD is beautiful and wonderful, and I have felt guilty about wnating another child, but she asks for a little sister which is heartbreaking.

Haven't had any symptoms unlike when I got a BFP with my DD. Have no pg tests in the house but will have to buy one tomorrow on my way home from work and have no idea how I will stop myself testing!  

Anyway, please would you be kind enough to pray that God will bless me with another little miracle and that whatever this week brings I will find the strength and courage to cope and accept it.

Many many thanks ladies.

xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi, RJS,
Just read your post and wanted you to know that you're not on your own. Hoping you get very good news tomorrow.
xx


----------



## Katharine_C

Thank you all so much for your prayers for my op tomorrow. That really means so much. It can be hard to open up to friends about the TCC journey (though I have some great family support especially). So knowing you all understand is great. 

I'll let you know how everything went in a couple of days. 

Lots of love to you all. 

Kate x


----------



## hbrodie

katherineC - thinking of you today   

rjs - I shall   for a BFP hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Hbrodie - Not sure if I'm a good hostess or he's just a little monkey  .  Saw the MW today and the good thing is that he's now measuring 37 weeks, so has grown well in 2 weeks (only downside is him being bigger for delivery   ).  

Kate -  for you today.  

RJS -  for good news for you.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

I was also saying to my dh last night that I am scared of this baby being big cos it is planned we will have a VBAC this time round - eek! emily was diddy, this one is notmral size (which is good, I am thrilled, but scared!)


----------



## RJS

All,

Couldn't believe there was maintainence last night! But met some lovely ladies in the chatroom who gave me lots of support.









Sadly it's a







for me this morning. Feeling very numb and sad right now. I know I'm blessed so much already though.








to all of you, whatever stage in this journey you are at.. Can't thank you all enough for the support and friendship and prayers on here.

xxx


----------



## carole

RJS


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

RJS - Big  .... I'm so sorry to hear your news this morning.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## chocolatefudge

I'm so sorry RJS


----------



## hbrodie

rjs - so ssorry hun


----------



## Piriam

RJS - so sorry


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone

RJS - So sorry to hear your news, sending you


----------



## Katharine_C

RJS - welcome to the thread. I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs. 

Thanks to everyone who thought of me on Tuesday. My laparoscopy went well. The surgeon found two areas of mild endometriosis and removed the adhesions. Otherwise, everything else looked healthy. He felt the surgery had been a success. I am relieved that at least something was found given the difficulty I have been having TTC, but am also relieved that the endo was mild and has been treated. Am really praying this might be a bit of a breakthrough and am looking forward to TTC again. 

I am recovering pretty well. Had bad shoulder and neck pain from the gas and real feeling of bloating. That has eased off quite a bit today. Though feeling a bit nauseous (I think from the painkillers). My big problem though is I am seriously constipated now. Sorry TMI I know. I think this is quite common, but have no idea how long this will last. Hope it isn't days. It's already been 2. Did anyone who has had a lap get this and have any tips?

Kate x


----------



## hbrodie

kate - glad all went well, and totally understand how you feel about something actually being found to be the possible cause...rather than 'unexplained'   
re constipation, I had it dreadfully after my lap n dye in 2007. I usually go 2-3 times per day and did not go for 4 days so as you can imagine I was really uncomfy and felt so sick! anyway, I bought a punnet of plums, boiled them up and sporead them on wholemeal bread - like jam. I also ate lots of oranges. Another tip is get sugar free polos (or the Extra mints) cos they have sorbitol in. If you eat enough (like a whole 1-2 packs) it shifts anything   
Drink plenty of water as your bowel will be dehydrated, so it will help lubricate it all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kate - Pleased to hear it went ok, and it was just mild endo that was found.  Like you, when they discovered & removed mine, I kind of felt relieved because it gave me some idea why things hadn't been working (pity it was after our 3 tx's   ).  After it was removed I then starting getting my BFP's so really  it's the same for you too.  I had terrible shoulder/neck pains after and ..... the dreaded constipation too.  I ended up trying orange juice, dates, bran flakes and finally had some lactulose.  Hbrodies suggestions of the polo mints sound much nicer   .
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

they work, believe me    but they have to be the sugar free ones


----------



## Piriam

Kate - glad it went ok. Try peppermint tea or cordial for the bloating & nausea.


----------



## Katharine_C

Thank you girls for the tips.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooo yeah, I'd forgotten about peppermint tea for the bloating .... that worked for me. X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, could I ask for some prayers.  Still waiting to hear about what is happening with my cyst, the insurance need info from the consultant and he still hasnt sent it.  Now 3 weeks on and no further forward.  Feeling a bit down as we seem to be going nowhere.  Also now getting the side effects from zoladex, hot flushes which i had last time but also headaches.  Just want to hear soon when the op will be and getting moving towards treatment.

Hope everyone else is well,  Julie hope you and Bud are well, any sign of anything happening yet?


----------



## strawberryjam

Julie news this way ---------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236324.0


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Lovely news, congratulations Julie, hope you and James are doing well


----------



## Katharine_C

Huge CONGRATULATIONS Julie on the birth of James!!     


Well done!!


 


Hope you are recovering well and I wish you and your family every blessing at this special time. 


Lots of love, 
Kate


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin     I'll pray for you. I'm not surprised you are feeling down, sometimes everything seems to pile up on you at once. I hope things start moving forward for you this week.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

julie - wonderful news hun, congratulations. he hung on in there 4 u didn't he    good lad    

pumkin pie -    I can see why u r getting    hun


----------



## Unique

Hello sisters, its been a while.

*Julie* congratulations to you and your family on the birth of your precious son  

Hello to all!

I wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers over the months concerning my Dad (FIL)

Sadly my FIL passed away yesterday after his short battle with lung cancer. He is no longer suffering. He lived a good and long life. Would appreciate prayers for MIL, SIL and hubbyman. 

The funeral will be Saturday and work has been very generous in helping us to fly Brad home. Everything should be finalised in a few hours when I call and the ticket is booked. We have wept and laughed recalling the good times with Dad. We will all miss him dearly especially Mum. Work has also given us 3 days off with bereavement leave so I will not be back at work until Friday night.
I'm just so thankful that he can go and say farewell to his father.

To Dad,

Missed and never forgotten.

February 11th 1932 - May 11th 2010



~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## carole

Vanessa to you,DH and MIL. I am thankful that your FIL is not suffering any longer and that he has gone to a better place. May he rest in peace and rise in glory. I am glad that you are sharing happy memories of your time with him. 

love from carole
xxxxxx


----------



## Unique

*Carole* thanks for your kind words and prayers for Dad*  *


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vanessa - So sorry to hear that your FIL has passed away    for all your family in this difficult time.  Hope you are ok


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa hun    so sorry for your loss but as you say, he is no longer suffering and at least it was a short battle. but a battle none the less


----------



## Sasha B

Vanessa, I am so sorry to hear that your FIL lost the battle. It sounds like he died courageously. As you say, it is a relief to your DH, SIL and your MIL not to see him suffering anymore. It is wonderful that you were all so close and that you have such fond memories of him.


I will be thinking and praying for you on Saturday.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Be Lucky

Dear vanessa.sorry to hear the sad news.much love and prayers foru all.julie dont get 2 check in as weaning matthew now but must have had a premonition.many congrats 2u all on birth of ur son.berniex


----------



## Piriam

Vanessa - So sorry for your loss     thinking of you & your family.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies
Please forgive me for not reading back at all. Just a really quick flying visit.
So, the fantastic news is that James Anthony arrived safely on Sunday 9th May at 0537hrs. He weighed 7lbs 8oz and was 55cm long, so tall like his Mummy & Daddy. My waters broke spontaneously at 0240hrs and by the time I arrived at hospital I was nearly fully delated .... a few puffs of gas and air and I was ready to get pushing. Thankfully there was no need for any ventouse this time. A few stitches needed afterwards, but other than that a very easy delivery.
We came back from hospital later in the day, but had to return on Tuesday as he was jaundiced, dehydrated and had lost weight (9% of body weight, so down to 6lbs 14oz). We stayed overnight, and got home the following evening. Today we had to get him weighed, and sadly he's only gained 14gms and still appears jaundiced. They were initially talking of being re-admitted to hospital today, but the paediatric Cons has agreed that we will have him weighed and jaundice levels checked again on Sunday and review then.
Anyhow, I'll hopefully make it back on soon to see how you are all doing.
Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - Hope James starts to put on some weight and the jaundice improves.  Hope you are getting some rest too   

Just a wee update, I got the go ahead with the insurance so hopefully will be able to get a date for my op in the next week or too.  Thanks for your


----------



## Amazing Grace

Just wanted to say hi.  I'm new to the site, so hope you don't mind me joining in!  xxx


----------



## hbrodie

AG - welcome hun   

vanessa - how r u?

julie - I have replied on another thread hun but it is wonderful to 'see you'


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Just a quickie from me... 

We're nearing the end of our final ever cycle, hoping to god that him upstairs blesses us. It's so hard going through everything, knowing it really will be the final time. 

M x x


----------



## chocolatefudge

MandyM; I really hope everything works out well for you this time. Try to relax and not think about it being the last go.
Hello to all the other ladies out there.
Hello to Amazing Grace: lovely name!
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## hbrodie

mandym    this time it works


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thank you   

Last night we sort of got a positive that was about 50% the strength of the control line, immediately prayed full of thanks to St Anthony, St Anne, St Gerard, Mary and the obvious one. This morning (expecting first morning testing to be the best) its back to being quite faint again    

I've got these cheap amazon tests, I've also been very bored, so every time I need to go, I've also been testing. Everytime its the same strength positive. Not sure if its an actual positive. I should perhaps say that I'm not 14DPO until Sunday. 

Praying to all the angels and the saints, that we are blessed, on this our very last go at tx. 

Hope everyone is ok and keeping well.


----------



## Be Lucky

Good luck mandy.clearblue the best but u should really try and wait till sunday!naughty girl!hi 2 every1 else.julie how the baby?berniex


----------



## hbrodie

oooh, step away from the tests hun. I know it is hard but wait til sunday...I bet it will be BFP for you still but step away til then


----------



## carole

Mandy


----------



## Flow13

for you Mandy. xxx

Hope everyone is ok. I have been sruggling with my faith for a while and have avoided church. I want asnwers to questions I can't help but ask. 'why havent I been blessed with children?' And I would imagine everyone goes through the same. 

We had a visit from our pastor during the week and as we sat there just chatting in general I realised that I need and want God in my life. My thirst for more has returned. 

We have decided to put ttc on hold until next year (when our iva is finished). We will be in a better position financially, and hopefully emotionally and spiritually. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

flow - welcome hun    it is normal to have those questions and we have all asked them and are asking them    I hope your journey next yr in TTC is very fruitful


----------



## Unique

Hello sweet sisters! It's been a while.

Thank you all so very much for your lovely messages of love, support and prayer during our most difficult time. Brad made it home to me safely on Wednesday evening. He misses his father dearly and thankfully Mum sent him home with some lovely things to keep him close to his heart. Pictures, one of his harmonicas and such. He returns to work next week for only 2 nights a week since he is taking some time from work to deal with the stress that continues to manifest in his body. He is so tired and has been from when he made the first trip back to Ontario back in February.

I have a wonderful praise to share even through the pain of losing Dad. I am finally leaving the night shift and will be working during the days again! Yay! I am so thrilled and know that it was a divine appointment from God. When hubbyman was away initially when his father got sick, I was procrastinating about my CV and meant to get it all re-done again. Well I didn't get to it and my last night manager who left the company went on to work with another co which is a 3 minute walk from where we live. He sings my praisies to his boss and offers me a job. I think about it and talk it over to hubbyman (all this occured when he is away burying his father) and he stated that I should go for it. Well I just got the call back and will get a lovely pay increase from what I am getting on nights! Thank You Lord!!!  What I will eventually make in 3 months, would take 5 years at the co I work nights for  

Rejoice with me sisters  

Will check in more when my weekend commences - Sunday evening your time.

Love and hugs,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## carole

Great news about the job Vanessa !


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa what wonderful news for you and your DH hun. praise Him indeed


----------



## Piriam

Wonderful news Vanessa   

Flow


----------



## Be Lucky

Well done vanessa.howu get on with testin 2day?berniex


----------



## Be Lucky

Meant 2 add mandy for the testin part!bx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Vanessa - thats fantastic news   

Still faint positive. Hoping tomorrow its a bit stronger. It'd better be - its costing a fortune in tests. I think it might just be better waiting till next week now. Praying like mad as there's more hurdles to go... 

Hope everyone is ok    

x x


----------



## Flow13

Vanessa thats wonderful news.   

Mandy, hope the tests start to get darker for you. xxxx    

   to all. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.

Vanessa - Congrats on the new job thats great news.  Hope you and your DH are doing ok 

Mandy - good luck for next week

Would appreciate your prayers for the next few days.  Am going into hospital on Wed to have the cyst removed.  Its going to be another big op as they cant do it keyhole.  Will be in for 3-4 days so wont be around till next week.  DH is a bit stressed by it all, he worries about me.  I feel ok about things, a bit emotional which I guess is understandable and not helped by the hormone treatment I am on!  Not looking forward to it but now I need to go through it to get onto next stage of IVF and I know I am in good hands.

xxxxx


----------



## Flow13

for you pumpkin-pie and also for your oh. 

I hope everything goes as well as it can. xxxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

pumpkin-pie, we'll be thinking of you. bighugs.


----------



## hbrodie

mandy -     for a darker bfp

pumpkin pie -     for your op hun 

hello to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a very quick flying visit to let you know I haven't forgotten about you and send you lots of love & .  No time for lots of personals but just to say lots of luck to Pumpkin Pie & great news about your new job Vanessa.  

All ok here ... well, sleep deprived & exhausted and struggling to find a minute to do anything other than care for my gorgeous little man, but I know that's how it is in the first weeks/months.  He's doing really well .... gained 8.5oz in 6 days and the jaundice is much better.  I'm struggling to keep up with the BF, but determined not to just give in too soon.  

Anyway, my love & hugs to you all.
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

wonderful to hear form you julie. was thinking of you just this morning actually    wondering how u were getting on. Hang in there with the BFing. I struggled with emily loads but am going to give it a go again with podge   


can I ask for some    for me. I am so emotional at the moment. I just came home to find my dog had wee's in the lounge, despite me only being out 15min at the sorting office getting a letter...the dog (izzy) had been out all day so she had no need to wee. and if she ever does need to go (she is old) she goes in the kitchen but recently she has just been weeing and pooing wherever and whenever she likes. She is well in herself, eats and sleeps well, trots about happily (she is a yorkie BTW) but I am so upset about her wee/po issue. dh says we just have to shut her in the kitchen when we go out or in the garage but it is a marathon task rounding her up, her bed, putting her water down, ignoring her crying, getting emily organised to go out, me having a wee etc to go out (I pee for england!) and then with a LO on the way too I just cant cope....I feel like sending her to a dog home but she is so old no one will take her and I feel cruel    I just sat in a heap and wailed and cried and creid and emily just ignored me    dh not home til after she goes to bed and I just beed a cuddle    but I also need strength to help my doggy friend at this stage of her life and not get so upset......


----------



## chocolatefudge

Oh hbrodie; I'm so sorry to hear about your poor doggie. I know what you mean about little things like that setting you off though. I hope DH gets home soon to give you a big hug.
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## Flow13

brodie hope you are ok. 

Just wondering if I could ask for your prayers for my dad today please. 

He is going in hospital to have an op today. He has a detatched retina and when he went last week to see cons they told him the pressure is really building up behind his eye which ismaking his eyeball soft (apparently it should have the same firmness as the end of your nose)   .  Anyways, they are going to investigate behind his eyeball to try and relieve the pressure in order to save it, though they won't be able to do anything about his sight at all/    But they said that depending on what they find they might not be able to save the eyeball. 

his consultant  has said that he should only be overnight depending on what they find but to me I would have thought he would be in for longer which I think is what my mom is expecting. xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

flow -    that the op goes well and your dad's eye ball is saved.
I have visions of us all reading your post and poking the end of our noses to feel the firmness...I did it! I bet we all do


----------



## Be Lucky

Flow my dad had that op 2yrs ago when he was 86.how old ur dad?i will pray for him.also for ur doggie hbrodie.berniex


----------



## Groovinggirl

Hi ladies, for some reason, I didn't know there was a christian group on ff and I'm so happy to have found you all.

I'm in the middle of our 4th attempt at icsi as you can see from my footnote and would love your prayers and support through it. I know God is at work, He has led us to a new clinic and I believe this time He will give us our own miracle...

I'm sorry for jumping in and I really hope you all don't mind.

Chocolatefudge, are you the same one on the pof thread? Nice to see you here..

Hi to everyone!


----------



## hbrodie

welcome groovinggirl!


----------



## chocolatefudge

Hi, Ladies and a special hi to Flow 13;
I hope the eye op goes well; it is quite amazing what doctors can do nowadays isn't it?! I too have been prodding my nose and wondering!!
Hi, Groovinggirl; yes, I think I must be the same chocolatefudge because I remember when I had to choose a name it had to be a name which no-one else had. I'm in the over 40s and using own eggs thread, and also the Salisbury tx thread. 
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## Groovinggirl

Thanks hbrodie and chocolatefudge!


----------



## Flow13

Thank you for your prayers. Just for info my dad is 72.

Anyways I had a phone call at 5.30 yesterday from my mom. She said my dad had called and told her we could go and get him.  They told him at the hospital that they had to cancel because someone elses op was taking longer than they thought. So we went to get him. 

They did say he could go in tonight but he didnt want to as he was completly drained. So it looks ike it will be sometime next week. I am worried about this as we are on holiday.

There are other family members but they arent very reliable. My nephew took my dad in but the car he has, his gfs parents pay for so he is at their beck and call. My one sister has MS and doesnt drive. And then there is my eldest sister who turns up late for everything and can't be trusted even though she is in her 40's     I did say I would not go away but my mom says they can get a taxi. But the hospital have told my dad he should be entitled to ambulance transport as he is classed as disabled (he has osteoporosis). He didnt realise this but I would imagine it will be the best thing for him. 

I have a feeling they won't be able to save his eye to be honest. Its in quite a bad way. xx


----------



## hbrodie

I think he should go with the hospital transport, it is reliable and free    is he in pain? so if the op is done but does not save the eye he would be pain free at least?


----------



## carole

hbrodie -   to you re your doggie. I remember the incontinence thing with my first dog - in the end we had to put him to sleep in the garage at night times on an old mattress   

Flow -   for your dad. My dad is 77 and is losing his sight through glaucoma

welcome to the thread Groovinggirl !   

Julie, Pumpkin pie, Mandy, piriam, Vanessa, chocolatefudge, and Be lucky -  hello !   

Back from hols - need another now to recover !


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

   to all


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message from me, will be back another day to catch up on all the news.  Got out of hospital today, op went well but was quite sick again afterwards which is agony with a big scar!  They removed the cyst which had a litre and a half of fluid in it.  Doc says can start on IVF in 4-6 weeks but as much as I want to get going I think that might be a bit early, took me a while to recover last year so will see how things go.  Thanks for you prayers and support xx


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin-pie - great news the op is over and done with, and brilliant they think you can start ivf so soon - it means they have every confidence your body is going to do well recovering from the op and that they have done what needed to be done. but I can understand your fears about it being so soon....maybe you could ask to defer for an extra month? 

helloo to everyone!

carole - we put one dog in the garage at nnight already cos he barks and whines all night, that then sets the other one off. he has a bed and food / water in there and a window with curtains and the bit he sleeps on is carpeted - he loves it in there    unfortunately if we put izzy in there she'd be terrified and bark through fear as she is blind and it is an unknown space for her...plus she'd wee on the carpet, which sam doesn't do for some reason...yet he will in the house


----------



## carole

aw hbrodie - I really feel for you with your doggies. the other thing we did (particularly when R was very young) was to keep our dog separate by having a child gate on the kitchen/utility so he couldn't get in the rest of the house unless we let him in. The kitchen/utility floor is a lot easier to clean "accidents" too. hope you can find a solution that suits your situation   

pumpkin-pie - glad the cyst is out and hope this means you can soon have a clear run at ttc   

hi Piriam


----------



## georgette

Hello all
I was on this board almost two years ago having first IVF for endo - we were very blessed and have a wee boy. I was just hoping for a few prayers as had my ET today with our one and only forzen blast. We so very much want to meet this wee one....
Prayers for all you girls out there too at your different stages

Georgette


----------



## hbrodie

georgette     for your little frostie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Georgette -    that this round of treatment will be as successful as the first


----------



## hbrodie

just an update on ym dog - meant to update ages ago, sorry.
Izzy is doing fine again, she seems to be invincible!    I swear she is the oldest dog in the history of the World    her urine problem seems to have improved a bit (yay!) she just potters about all day now...we think she is senile. she forgets she has eaten so constantly begs for food and she also can't settle, she scurries about looking for things but we don;t know what


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hbrodie - glad your dog is doing ok again, it is a worry isnt it.  How are you doing yourself?  Not long to go now!


----------



## hbrodie

hi hun, Podge and I are doing well thank you. I am almost 33 weeks now (ticker is out by 2 days, couldn't be bothered to change it cos it was a faff    ) was breech but now head down and we have a plan from the cons that I am to have a sweep at 38 and 39 weeks and a section if no baby by due date at 40 weeks


----------



## georgette

thanks for the prayers. Pumpkin pie I really hope you recover easily and good luck to you. I had a cyst removed prior to my first round and it was a success for us. I was shocked to see another one had apeared on the other side when we started this cycle - they went ahead as it was an FET. But like you would need an op before another fresh cycle. So my prayers are completely with you.
xx
G


----------



## carole

Good luck Georgette   

hbrodie - if your doggy has a repeat of the slackbladder (!) my cousin told me that you can get something from the vet to stop it - her dog had the same problem.


----------



## hbrodie

really, that is good to know, thank you


----------



## chocolatefudge

Good luck, SpecialMum; such a huge thing for you, your DH and cousin to be considering. 
Hugs!
chocolatefudgexx


----------



## georgette

Good luck specialmum!
G
x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

A very quick flying visit as I'm off to beddy byes very soon (sooooo tired!!!).

Just wanted to send you my love & hugs.

HBrodie - 33 weeks!!!!  Wow, not long now hun. 

Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

specialmum - what a wonderful thing for your cousin to consider for you. huge   

I have just spent the past 2 hours typing up the AGM minutes from the meeting we had late april....kept putting it off but decided I had to get a move on


----------



## Flow13

Just a quick update - my dad has got to have his op on 17th June. I am taking some time off from work to play taxi. xx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Dear Flow13,
I'm glad you're going to be able to help your dad; it'll make both of you feel better I'm sure, and therefore more confident about the outcome.
I wonder if your dad knows how many ladies are following his progress?!
chocolatefudge xx


----------



## carole

for your dad (and for you ! ) Flow13

xxxxx


----------



## Unique

Hello sweet sisters 

*Flow* I am praying (((hugs)))

*Pumpkin* (((hugs)))

Hello to all!  

All is going fine here, was a bit sick after catching the cold that hubbyman brought back from Ontario, getting better as I type! In other news, the new job, remember that? Well my current employers were very upset and offered me a huge pay increase that I couldn't say no to. So I just worked my last night shift on Saturday night and will start day shift on Wednesday morning  Now I am trying to get my body ready for sleeping _at _night...

Love and blessings to you all. Sorry I am not on as much, I do lurk a lot and read and you are all in my thoughts and prayers 

Love,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Flow - thinking of you and your dad 

Vanessa - Thats good news about the job, hope the changes in shifts goes smooothly

I am doing ok, got my staples out yesterday which was a relief and feels a bit better now.  Just wish the weather would improve, seems to have rained nonstop since Saturday evening, would have been nice to sit in the garden!  Oh well never mind.  Just taking things easy and trying to get my strength back.  Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa - what good news on the job. you are a valuable lady and in demand obviously    I hope you continue to get well soon   

pumpkin - Glad your clips are out - a good sign that you are on the mend    lets'   for sun for you then, it does make a difference to how we feel I am sure


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hbrodie - Thanks    the sun has come out this afternoon


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, its been quiet on here.  Hope everyone is ok    I am continuing to make a good recovery, feel well and the pain is easing and able to move about a bit more, just building it up slowly.  Have a few friends popping in during this week for coffee and a chat which will be good.  Go back to see the consultant next week.

Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Flow13

Hi all. 

Just letting you knwo my dad is all set for this thursday (op day). In fact I think it was a good thing the last one was postponed as my dad is in a much better frame of mind this time, and also he wasnt too well last time. 

hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

flow    for your dad hun

pumpkin pie - glad u r doing better hun


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Flow - will be thinking of you and your dad on Thursday


----------



## chocolatefudge

Good luck on Thursday, Flow; remember your dad will be in very good hands.
Hugs.
Chocolatefudge xx


----------



## hbrodie

I know it is not really much to worry about but can I ask for    for my dd emily as she has chicken pox and I thought we'd got away with a mild case but it seems she is now just errupting in huge blisters and she is rather out of sorts....thank you., xxxxx


----------



## chocolatefudge

Thinking of your little Emily, hbrodie. Happily, young children often don't remember these childhood illnesses like we think they might.


----------



## hbrodie

thanks choc. it is horrid seeing her scratching in her sleep, she looks so feeble and helpless and I can't do anything other than drug her up with meds to relieve it for her


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Ohh, poor Emily, hope the chicken pox passes the itchy stage quickly and she is back to herself in no time


----------



## Flow13

hbrodie     for your daughter. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you all. emmily has a few more spots today but not as many as I thought I'd find this morning based on the red blothes she had last night pre-bed   she is napping now and seems happier. I may take her out this afternoon to see a friend who would like her DS to get chicken pox - so if she seems happy we will pop out for an hour of germ sharing


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a flying visit whilst little man snoozes, but he'll be awake soon.  Couldn't bear to just read and run.

Hbrodie -  that Emily's chickenpox isn't too hard for her.  Better to get it when they are younger I think (my DD had it just before starting school).  Hope things are going well for you otherwise.

Flow -  for your Dad for Thurs.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Flow13

Thank you all forthe prayers.

I will keep you posted with how it all goes tomorrow. xx


----------



## hbrodie

flow - love the avatar! u got a water ring on your head?

julie - how is little man? emily's pox spots are not drying up thankfully    and she seems so much happier.

thank you for all your    for emily.

I have the PCC meeting tonight and it is my last one for a while as I am handing the reigns over to a fellow congregation member who offered to help for a few meetings. I will not do the sept one and prob not the nov one either   

I finishe work this friday....can't wait!


----------



## Flow13

hrbodie, yes I have got a water ring around my head. We were on holiday, and well you know we all do funny and strange things away from home.    So i put it on, held my arms out and said 'look i'm a daisy!'.     

I know - I am a bit


----------



## Unique

Sisters just sliding in for prayers. I know I am not on as much as before.

I am really struggling with having to wait and all. I am also feeling like becoming a mother is a dream that may not be realised, I know this may or may not be true, however most days I am so upset about this and work keeps me too busy to notice much. It's when I come home and the home is quiet you know  

Thanks dear hearts.

Love and hugs,

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## hbrodie

vanessa -    it is the home that reminds us of missing things isn't it. I used to also find that work kept me busy and my mind occupied. I see your ticker says 8mth til IVF starts....that is a way away isn't it    I find that when I am trying to pass time away quickly I like having goals...are you going away for a week or weekend break between now and then? have you got a wedding or family function to attend between now and then? Is there anything coming up that excites you? Maybe focus on the upcoming things and it will help and then the time will go faster?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Flow13 - Hope all went well yesterday?  Love the profile pic btw.

Hbrodie - OMG ... your final day at work, so I looked at your ticker and you are 35 weeks!!!!  Where has the time gone (bet you think it's been ages).  I really hope you manage to get some nice rest before l/o arrives. 

Vanessa - .

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - time has gone so fast for me this time round. I feel like I got my BFP only last week, but it was ages ago   
am having a lovely last day thank you, got lots of lovely gifts and a huge hug fromone of the GPs


----------



## Be Lucky

Hbrodie sorry i tgt u said fromage frois of the gps!im 2 involved in weaning at mo!berniex


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Sorry I haven't posted for a while. 


Vanessa     hun, what you are feeling is so understandable. It's like grieving for a person you have not yet met, but so want in your life. I hope your wait isn't going to last much longer.


Flow, hope all went well with your Dad.


Julie, lovely to see you posting hun.


Hbrodie, you're on the countdown now!


Love to Chocolate, Pumpkin, Carole & anyone else I have forgotten.


Just wanted to say on an encouraging note that God has been so good!!! I had the honour of praying with two women at church over the last few months about fertility issues that they are facing. Praise God they are both now pregnant! One had a cycle of IVF and the other has severve endo as well as other health problems. For this second lady, it is really a miracle as her cons gave her very little hope of ever carrying a pregnancy to term because of her underlying health issues. I hope in sharing this I can encourage you as much as I have been encouraged, that God can do miracles.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

sasha - that is wonderful news about the 2 ladies at your church


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Really pleased to hear you had such a fab last day.  Seems like years since I've been at work  ..... actually I guess it was 13 weeks so that is quite a long time.

Sasha - Lovely to see you posting too hun .... 37 weeks      .  Seriously ... where has the time gone ... I feel like I've been in a timewarp.  How is everything?  Great, great news about your 2 friends at Church. 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Julie,


I'm ok health wise, just really anxious that nothing happens to little one during the birth and that s/he is born healthy. I was the same with DD. I find it hard to trust in God when so much is at stake, but know that's ultimately what I must do. I just need to feel His peace right now.


Yes, I am so pleased for both my friends. One is 9 weeks and the other is 14 (but has severe sickness and has had to be hospitalized a few times for that. Her baby is doing well though).


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies,
Hope all is well with you all.  Vanessa, sending you    the waiting is so hard, i can relate to that.  

I heard from my clinic yesterday.  I am to have another zoladex injection next month and then start the next round of IVF in August.  Appreciate your    that all will go well.  Excited about starting again and the thought that I could become a mum but also scared at the thought of going through it all and how I will feel if it doesnt work out.  So much to think about, trying to keep positive and    that all will work out.


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, I am so pleased for you. You have had such a long wait. Will be     for you in the run up to August.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Flow13

Hi all, hope you are all ok. 

My dads op went well, although he looks as though he has been in a boxing ring with Mike Tyson. 

Anyways, he has got to see the surgeon on thursday who will explain more to him then. But for now he is just relaxing at home with my mom. 

Thank you for your prayers. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Flow - thats great he is home again, hope he continues to make a good recovery xx


----------



## Flow13

I spoke to him yesterday. He is in a bit of pain, but that is to be expected. xx


----------



## hbrodie

flow - wonderful news    I hope he has a speedy recovery   

I have had a telephone altercation this afternoon with that nasty lady from church (Pat)  . She rang me to tell me she was not happy with the minutes of the PCC meeting I had just done  ....I asked why and she said 'well, all of it really, it is just not as it should be' when I asked her to tell me where so I could see what she meant she said she didn't want to offend me but I had had enough of her by then (bearing in mind the history to all this) and I said that actually she had upset me  and I was offended that she would ring me to tell me this about my minutes and that it really wasn't nice. after all, I am a heavily pg working mum with other things going on outside of church which need attending to and it is all I can do to fit in the meetings and work that goes with it sometimes so I really could do without criticism! she said 'well if that is how you feel about it...' so I said it was and we said good bye. I then rang the vicar and told him I will be thinking about whether I am to return to the role of secretary after baby is born  (I have 2 meetings off for mat leave as it were) but I doubt I shall return so could he think about who he might like to take over,. he was very apologetic - as was I because he is lovely and the congregation and PCC memebers are too but I just can't be doing with this negative undercurrent any more and th jibes and digs she gives me all the time. I get 4-5 calls from her each month about the minutes or something else she wants to niggle about


----------



## carole

hbrodie


----------



## Flow13

for you hbrodie. 

She should be doing the minutes if she can find fault with them. Take no notice hun. xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hbrodie - i think you have done the right thing, its really not worth the hassle and getting stressed and upset.


----------



## Flow13

Dad's seeing his consultant this morning so hopefull it will be good news. x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Good luck flow -    for good news xx


----------



## hbrodie

for good news for your dad flow. xx


----------



## Sasha B

Will be   for your Dad Flow. x


----------



## izora

Flow, I hope everything went well with your Dad.

Hbrodie.... count it all joy when you are persecuted  , I would advise you talk to God about it before making any decision, remember the lady didn't put you in that position and she shouldn't be your reason for leaving....

For all the pregnant ladies.... I wish you the joy of the Lord (which is your strength) and for all the expectant mothers like me, I  that God will give us the desires of our hearts. This website http://www.thecarpenterschurch.org/2009/displayArticles.php?type=sarah has blessed me i pray it does you too.

Pumpkin-pie yea i agree we should all keep positive and as much as possible shake off fear. It only comes to steal our peace of mind and our little mustard seed (or anything smaller than a mustard seed) kind of faith, but God is a loving father, he understands our weaknesses and would always meet us at our level of faith.


----------



## Flow13

My dad appt went well. They told him they were able to re-attach the retina    They said they couldnt save his sight but he knew that already so it wasnt a great surprise.

He has to go back next week for another check up but its all going well for now. xx

Thank you for your prayers. xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hbrodie -  . I'm so sorry to hear you've been upset by her again.  It's the last thing you'll need at the moment.  

Flow13 -  for your Dad.

Sasha - Not long now hun 

Pumpkin-Pie -  for your next TX in August.

My love & hugs to everyone I've not done personals for.

I'll be honest and say I've had my lowest week so far.    Can I ask for your  ladies to lift me from the sadness I'm feeling.  I know I'm truly blessed, but I am really struggling atm.  

Love to all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie      . Will be praying for you hun. xxx


----------



## hbrodie

julie -    shall be    4 u hun    talk to someone though, don;t bottle it up. I bottled up my sadness and emotions and I got PND   

just had another sort out (can't stop nesting!) and have a box for the summer fete next saturday. now just need to get someone to collect it from me...it is heavy (books, crockery etc) and all the congregation....I mean ALL....are 75+


----------



## Flow13

Morning all, hope you are all ok. 

Well, we (dh and I) have been talking. not sure if you know but a few months ago we decided to wait a year until ttc as we are in an IVA which has only 12 months left to run. Anyways I was becoming more unhappy, so we talked and decided to not stop ttc, but to trust God, as I am sure that we will conceive  when the time is right for us. 

So today I feel     and ready to start. xxxx


----------



## hbrodie

what is an IVA?


----------



## carole

Individual Voluntary Arrangement   


  Flow


----------



## Flow13

hbrodie, we went into an IVA as we had loadsa debts and couldn't cope.usually when you enter an iVA some of the debt can be written off but we are paying all of ours back. it just means that all interest get frozen and we have affordable payments to make. 

thanks for    Carole. x


----------



## hbrodie

ah, is that a USA thing? r u in the USA? I have it in my head u r.....I donlt think we have IVA in thee UK    sounds like a good idea though


----------



## Flow13

lol. No I am in the UK.

An IVA is uk based.


----------



## hbrodie

why did I think u were a usa gal    and oh dear, I really know nothing do I cos if IVA is a UK thing then I really should know about it


----------



## Flow13

Never mind. x


----------



## Flow13

Just thought I would update you on my dad.

He went to see his consultant/surgeon yesterday and they told him they had saved his eye and it was healing nicely.  So no more ops.    

Thanks you for your    .xxxxx


----------



## hbrodie

wonderful news, lovely


----------



## carole

Great news Flow !  Thank you God !
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

What fab news Flow. 

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Flow, fantastic news about your Dad's eye! Thank you God.


----------



## hbrodie

it is our summer fete at church this afternoon. It is being set up at 12 onwards and opens at 2.30 and I have a box of bits for some stalls so want to pop along pre-opening to give them to the right stalls....dh will have to stay home with emily whilst I do it though so I am hoping someone there will help me get it all out of the car    then we will all go to the fete when it opens at 2.30 (local radio station gardeners' time lady is opening it 4 us) but I have told dh I donlt wanna b there long cos I know Pat will be there and I just can't face her at the moment. I am feeling quite upset still.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Do hope the fete went ok & you weren't upset by Pat again  .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

fete went fine thanks, I avoided Pat cos I could feel her eyes burining into the back of my neck everywhere I went and dh told me later she was glaring at me the whole time we were there    
the vicar spoke to me after church today rto say he had spken to her abut her behaviour and he had suggested she apologise - this was last week. nothign yet. I doubt very much I will ever hear anything remotely like an apology from her    and he said that she told him 'you are more christianly than I am' when he told her to apologise....she haates apologising. very un christianly and makes me wonder why she even goes to church   
on the plus side, our fete raised £849.44!!!!


----------



## Flow13

Thats great going for the fete.    

Hope Pat apologises.   There are a few people like that at our church and I wonder why they attend. x


----------



## carole

People like that are sent to test us    

Be extra nice to them, even though you don't feel like it. They probably have their reasons (conscious or subconscious) for acting the way they do.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

Hbrodie - Great news about how much the fete raised .... but not so about Pat.  As Carole said wisely there are some people sent to try us    .  I've got someone in my life atm who is very much testing me    .  I am doing my best to rise above it and be the good Christian, but it does take a huge amount of patience & tolerance (which isn't always easy when sleep deprived and anxious).   

Sasha - How are you hun?  Still around?  for a nice easy delivery for you & hearing some lovely news soon. 

I'm pleased to say that I managed to get back again this week to our Church parent & toddler group there, and was really glad I had.  No matter how bad the week has been; how tired or anxious I am, I feel supported & peaceful there.  Such a shame it only runs for a couple more weeks & breaks up for the summer hol's though.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

hi julie   
it is lovely your church has a P&T group. ours doesn't. TBH I can see our church fizzling out as the elderly congregations gradually pass on    we have so few younger members. Literally there is dh/me/emily and occasionally another family with 2 LOs and even more rarely another family with a teen and a LO go too    the rest are all >70   
I am glad the group helped you. it is nice to have something like that, and a local thing too with people you already know    annoying it ends for summer though - could you suggest informal coffee mornings art each others' homes? that could tide you all over? I am sure other mums feel the same about it not being there for a few weeks.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Just sitting with my feet up for a little while.  Have just baked 60 cookies for the holiday club at our church so in need of a rest.  Am doing well, saw the GP today and signed off until 26th July then will go back to work part-time at first.  Feeling better but still sore if i walk too much.  Good news is the hospital phoned me today with dates to start the next cycle of IVF.  Will be starting the drugs at the beginning of August and EC will be around 18th August.  Excited but also very scared.  Last time went into it feeling very positive and excited, this time I know what I have to go through so in some ways thats good, no fear of the unknown but just a worry if it doesnt work.  Just have to have faith and know that God will keep us strong through it all.      to all xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again 

Pumpkin-Pie - Wow!!! That's a lot of yummy cookies.  Glad you put your feet up after baking so many.  Great to hear you have a date for your next tx.  Lots of  for this time.

Hbrodie - Our Church congregation is mostly very old, but there are a few younger families every now and then.  Like you I do worry that it could fizzle out.  Thankfully the P&T group is very popular (although it's a shame some aren't really interested in attending Church as well    ).

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

ah so they r not church goers then? well, still nice to have it. wish we did.might pop up n join yours   

pumpkin - hi hun!   for august cycle


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Pity you aren't local, we'd love to have you join us  .  My good friend who now runs the group (I used to co -run it with her) attends Church and a couple of others do occasionally, but think it's just such a friendly crowd that people love going.  The elderly ladies that make the refreshments for us each week attend Church each week & they are mostly lovely.  A couple of them knew we had problems ttc & had some m/c's and were really lovely & supportive so I kind of feel "safe" being back there.

X


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just popping in quickly before I head off to bed to ask for some prayer.


I am getting really anxious about the birth (well actually about the baby being born healthy & well). I don't want to go 2 weeks overdue and everyday I do go overdue I feel there is potential for things to go wrong. I know God is holding this little one in his hands but it was the same with Dh, and for reasons, known only to Him, took my Dh home to heaven. Maybe that is why I feel so anxious about this little one's journey into the world.


It would be lovely if I could just feel a little bit of peace about it all.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

and  Sasha

It is understandable and human to be feeling the way you do, especially having lost your DH.

Have you spoken to your MW about how you are feeling ?

I know that you know this already but the chances of anything going wrong are absolutely miniscule and the docs really do know what they are doing. Have you got a birthing partner you can chat to ? Or would you consider some sort of relaxation therapy ? e.g. massage/yoga /even hypnotism ?

Thinking of you and hoping this little one comes soon so that you can stop worrying and start enjoying being a new mummy.

love from carole
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Flying visit but couldn't bear not to leave some  &    for Sasha.  I can't imagine going overdue .... I struggled even getting to 39 weeks without panicking about things, so bless you for it being even longer.  As Carole said, have you spoken to your MW about it?  Would they even consider an early induction for you?  Hopefully things will start very soon, and you will have your precious little one in your arms before much longer.  

 to all our other lovely ladies.  Health Visitor due shortly so need to vanish.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

sasha -    for LO to come asap hun, I too fear going overdue and my cons agreed to do a section at 40 weeks if no baby by then. Have you discussed with your MW about having a stretch and sweep? they do them from 40 weeks    also, eat pineapple, drink raspberry leaf tea, go for walks, clean the floor on hands and knees etc....all meant to bring labour on. When I did my nurse training I remember the MW at one of my placements telling me they hate it when women have a hot curry to bring labour on cos it rarely works but if they do go into labour it is not nice cos the woman vomits and often when they push it is not nice cos they open their bowels and that is not nice after a spicey curry - for anyone involved - so adv not to eat hot curry!   
I am sure your mw will be understanding hun


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Thank you for your prayers, they are very much appreciated. I feel a bit more peaceful about things today as I have a plan of action now. HB, I did have a stretch & sweep today which hopefully should start things off. If not then I am booked in for induction this Friday so that I don't go over 41 weeks. I would appreciate if you could keep praying for my little one's safe arrival into the world.


Much love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

of course I will continue to    for a safe arrival for your LO    and that he/she arrives really soon


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Sasha -    that your little one arrives safely soon.

HBrodie - You made me laugh with the curry story  

Hello to everyone else and thanks for your


----------



## hbrodie

I say it like it is


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sasha - Thinking of you &  for you lovely lady, for a safe & speedy delivery.  Really hope that everything starts soon, so you don't need anymore help.

Hbrodie -  .... made me laugh too hun ... much needed.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Sasha


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick one as I am typing one handed. 

Birth announcement this way... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241406.msg3890870#msg3890870 

Your prayers were so much appreciated as little one's arrival was not as straight forward as Bella's.

Love, 

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

congratulations Sasha! wonderful news.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Congratulations Sasha & Bella.  I am absolutely overjoyed to hear your joyous news.  Love the name.  Welcome to the world little man.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Wonderful News! Congratulations!


----------



## Katharine_C

Congratulations Sascha on the birth of baby Daniel. Well done!!!! Enjoy this precious time. 

Kate xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone's ok


----------



## hbrodie

hello
I have a request;  
I am having a stretch and sweep tomorrow to try and bring baby podge into the world.
Please can you pray that all is ready for a sweep (cervix is not too high and is soft enough) and that it works! and that we have a safe delivery for both me and the Podge. I have been getting slowly more and more terrified of birth as the D-Day approaches......
many many thanks


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Lots of  for you hun, for tomorrow & hopefully what happens after.  Really do hope all goes well for you & Podge.  Massive  .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Flow13

hbrodie     for you. Hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Thinking of you &  for you today hun.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

all done, sweep was fine less uncomfy than I thought although dh says I went purple   
am already 2cm dilated and my membranes are bulging. I have another one thur pm if needed, then at the weekend, and then if nothuing I am having an artificial membrane breaking (ARM) in treliske hospital on mon 26th july...yay! seems odd that nothing happening next week after it all this week....like having a week off    hey ho. 
thank you for your   , let's hope it works now - gets labour going I mean!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Really pleased to hear that it's wasn't as uncomfortable as you expected & really hope to hear some fab news on here very soon.   .

Well, my little man had his 8 weeks jabs today (first lot) & was super brave.  He's been really unsettled this pm & I've seen none of his gorgeous little smiles  .  Can I ask for some  for him to have a restful night after such an unsettled day.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - poor thing, it is horrible having their jabs. I give them to LOs as I am a practice nurse. advice I gove is this;
cold flanel to the areas the injections were given
a tot of calpol if they seem fretful / unsettled /get a temp (which is normal btw)
lots of cuddles and love
I shall    for a settled night and day for him though too


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, sorry not been on much recently
Congratulations Sasha, hope he is settling in well
HBrodie - Hope all goes well for you
Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is ok.  Currently downregging and startarting stimms in 3 weeks time.  Appreciate alll prayers to help us get through all this. thanks


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Been very quiet on here this week ... hope everyone is well & just busy enjoying their weekends.

Sasha - Hope things are going well with Daniel (and Bella too of course).

Hbrodie - All gone quiet from you my lovely.  Wonder if there is any exciting news?

Pumpkinpie - Really hope all goes well with the d/r & stimms hun 

Sadly our Church Parent & Toddler Group has broken up for the hol's now and I shall miss it very much.  I'm hoping that I shall get to Church more though ... hoping DH will have DS at home and then DD & I can go.  Have really struggled to get there since I was pg & since I've had DS too.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie -    for the new cycle of tx     

julie - sorry your group has ended now   

well I go in for my section tomorrow.....would really appreciate    for a ssafe anaesthetic (after last time! awful experience   ) and a safe delivery for Podge and me too


----------



## Sasha B

I'll be praying for you & Podge tomorrow, that all would go well and that it would be an altogether different experience for you this time    .


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Katharine_C

Good luck hbrodie! We look forward to celebrating the arrival of your little one VERY soon. 

Kate x


----------



## carole

Thinking of you hbrodie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

HBrodie - Thinking and    for you today


----------



## Sasha B

Message from Hbrodie:

Just to let you all know baby Phoebe Harriett was born today at 1.51pm weighting 8lb exactly !!!!

Birth announcement this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242656.0


----------



## Julie Wilts

to Hbrodie.  I am soooo pleased for you.  Do hope it all went well for you.  Welcome to the world Phoebe.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Be Lucky

And many congrats from me 2 hbrodiex


----------



## pumpkin-pie

congratulations, love the name Phoebe (its on my list of favourite names!) hope all went well and you are back home soon xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Aww congratulations!!! I can't believe its gone by so quick - what a beautiful name. 

xx


----------



## hbrodie

ello all!  
popping on between feeds to say think you for your congratulations and text messages . A little update on birth and the past 24hours;

well, she is here at last. all 8lb of her! I thought she might be about 7.5lb but 8lb is a bit nig for my liking to have been a VBAC....glad I had a section, lol!  The section went very well. I had a very sicky and hypotensive recovery but the actual op itself was fine. we were chattting about the radio music playing in theatre with the staff and col was taking pictures and video....really nice.        I stayed in the monday 19th post op then all day tuesday 20th and came home wednesday 21st at about 1130 (left the ward). She fed from me within 5 minutes of being in recovery - she was born 1351hrs and we left theatre at 1422 so she fed at about 1430 for 20mins. From that point on she has fed well for 15-20mins every 2-3hours. and now my milk has come in she is feeding for longer but further apart. I am a bit sore    so am looking forward to the midwife coming to see me at home tomorrow so she can check the latching process properly.        We got home at noon (ish) yesterday but then soon after Phoebe had a choking episode on some mucous. she stopped breathing and went blue and floppy    . Col dialled 999 and got an ambulance within 4mins! plus a rapid response car too!) and I dealt with Phoebe. I managed to get the phlegm up and out (I do pay attention to the life support updates we go to at work you see!) and she started breathing again   but then went floppy again as she re-inhaled some mucous. it was so scary. luckily we were seen to so quickly, admitted to hospital over night - blood tests, chest xray and a drip - all ok, discharged this morning. she seems miles better for bringing the phlegm up and also shed is feeding miles better too (now my milk has come in I guess it helps keep her energy levels up)  so, 1st night at home tonight.....looking forward to being in my bed!    so, there we are. this time last week I had a baby in my big bulgy tummy. now I have a little baby in the moses basket in my lounge, sleeping peacefully and contentedly and I am so in love already. ahhhhh.   I am mourning my bump already (as I said I would    and have the baby blues - have been very teary today but I think it is understandable TBH    )      Emily loves her little sister. she tries to say phoebe but it sounds like Beebee. she is very gentle and gives her kisses and strokes her hair - saying 'soft hair, ahhhh'    I think Phoebe's latch is wrong as although she is getting milk, she makes my nipples go pointy and the have blistered on the top 'lip' of then - which when not in use go all dry and scabby (nice!    ) so when she starts feeding the next time it is really painful    but I grit my teeth and get through it. Gunna get some nipple cream tomorrow after mw has been.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hbrodie - Oh my word hun, what a scary thing to happen.  Great to hear there was such a quick response & you were able to deal with it so well.  I would thoroughly recommend Lansinoh for sore (.)(.) ... it's not cheap, but it works really well.  It's just pure lanolin.  It's lovely to hear that despite your pain, Phoebe is feeding so well though & hope the MW can help you out.  Congratulations again btw.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hbrodie, so glad to hear little Phoebe is ok again. You've been in my thoughts and prayers the whole day. Now you can just enjoy being home with her.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Congrats Hbrodie, so pleased that your dd is ok.


----------



## Bambam

Hbrodie I've just come back off hiatus and seen your wonderful news. Congrataulations to you all on the birth of Phoebe

Amanda xx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you everyone


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hbrodie -    what a scary thing to happen, glad that Phoebe was ok and that your knowledge of what to do helped.  Hope things are more settled now and the pain eases

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well   I go back to work tomorrow for the first time after my op, looking forward to seeing everyone again but a bit apprehensive.


----------



## hbrodie

that work goes ok hun


----------



## pumpkin-pie

can I ask for some   , due to start stimms on THursdsay after the scan but have had some bleeding today, worried as have been downregging for 4 months so shouldnt be bleeding, really hoping and    that everything is ok and treatment can go ahead as planned. Trying not to stress and just trust but not easy.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Pumpkin Pie -  that everything is ok for you to start your stimms as planned & that the bleeding stops.

Hope everyone else is well ... we've all gone a bit quiet, but Sasha is off on hols & Hbrodie & I are probably struggling to find 5 mins for ourselves  .

My little man is now 12 weeks old and gaining weight really nicely now.  He's been quite fractious & unsettled since last week and not sure if it's the beginning of some teeth moving around.  He's dribbling loads and desparate to chew on anything that ends up in his mouth (it's more luck than judgement if his hand makes it there ok  ).

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

wow 12 weeks already julie!

u r right, can;t find 2 minutes to myself    but loving being this busy   

pumpkin -


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

I'm really struggling    arrived this evening & pain is hideous   have taken  diclofenac & tramadol   . Also we managed   this mth for the 1st time in mths & was so hoping &   that we'd get a   But have also been wondering if it's time to get refered back to gynae foe hysterectomy. The pain is so hideous tonight, that I want to be pain free! Would value prayers.

Sorry for me post.

Thanks


Piriam


----------



## carole

Piriam - don't apologise hunny that is what we are here for


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Carole,

Really struggling     also considering hysterectomy


----------



## carole

Oh Piriam I am so sorry you are suffering so much 

   that the doctor can do something to help without you having to have a hysterectomy.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Piriam -  for you hun, that you don't need the hysterectomy until you've decided not to have any more tx.  

Specialmum - OMG .... your tickers says you are 5 weeks pg ..... how have I missed that?   .

Big  to all our other lovely ladies.  We are pretty quiet these days.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

A few of you may remember me from a few months ago when I was struggling with a failed cycle. Just wanted to let you all know that I am having blastocyst transfer tomorrow, so would really appreciate any    and    that you can send our way.

Many many thanks and    to all


xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Specialmum - Oh that is fantastic news hun.  Will  for you all.

RJS -  for your transfer tomorrow and the dreaded 2WW.

Well, we are off on hol's early Sunday till Friday, and will be technology free, so won't be online till next weekend.  Really hope everyone has a good weekend & week.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

everyone,


Piram, my hear goes out to you. I can hear how much you are suffering in your post. I'll pray that God gives you wisdom to know he way forward or even just peace and rest in this difficult time    . I hope the pain lessens for you.


Specialmum,   ! Wishing you & your surrogate a happy & healthy pregnancy.


Julie, I hope you have a fantastic holiday hun. We had a great time away. Hope you have good weather.


RJS, I'll pray that all goes well tomorrow and that your lovely blasts make themselves at home.


Pumpkin=pie, hope your cycle is going well & that the bleeding was nothing to be concerned about.


Hi to HB, Carole, Vanessa & Bernnie.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

SM -    that all is well

piriam - I am so sorry to read u r in such pain hun, have you got meds to help u at the mo?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Piriam - So sorry to hear you are in so much pain,    that it eases

Specialmum - Hope everything goes ok and the next test is better

Can I ask for some   , everything seems to be going wrong at the moment.  The bleeding I had meant they delayed treatment as the scan showed some blood still in womb.  I got rescanned this week and the blood had gone but lining had thickened so for some reason i am not responding to the drugs.  Started on new medication but at the scan they didnt find many follicles so really worried when it comes to starting the stimming drugs I am not going to respond well and wont get many eggs.  I know I shouldnt stress about that just yet but I just feel so down that we have gone through all this and our chances are so slim.      that everything will be ok


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Specialmum, I'll be praying that is not the case. I hope you have been able to get hold of your surrogate in the meantime & get some clarification.


Pumpkin, I'll pray that you will respond well to the stimming. Sorry that its been such an uphill struggle for you hun. I know how it can really take it out of you emotionally    . 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Special Mum  - This is such a rollercoaster and things can change at any min. Will remember you in my prayers. xx

Pumpkin -    and    for this cycle. xx

Sasha and Julie - Thanks for your prayers and thoughts.

AFM....I had 1 blast embryo transferred yesterday. There was one other that was a potential but hadn't quite made it to blast stage so we made agonising decision to only have one put back. Have just heard from clinic that today the second embie has developed but none of the others have and they won't freeze just one so am totally gutted. So hoping and praying we have the right embie on board...but only time will tell. Have to try to believe we were being guided to only put one back. Trying to stay calm although truth is am feeling   . Oh to get pg naturally eh?!

Thanks all

xx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for your support. This mth was hideous   but at least is over now. Still thinking & praying about if to have a hysterectomy   Dh's isn't on dialysis yet but he's getting slowly worse   

Lots to think & pray about.

Pumpkin, SM & RJS - Thinking of you all.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## carole

Piriam


----------



## Piriam

Thanks Carole


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone, been very quiet on here.
Am in the middle of our second attempt at IVF, difficult start but things are improving now.  Had a scan today and the follicles are starting to grow. Also at last scan they found more follicles than weere there before, teh power of prayer is amazing.    that all continues to go well and we get a positive result at the end.

Piriam -        for you and your DH.

RJS - Hope you are ok and    for a good result on OTD, when is it?


----------



## hbrodie

rjs -   

piriam - how  r u n DH?

pumpkin pie -    come on folies!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Hbrodie - Hello hun.

Carole - Hello .

Pumpkin-Pie - Really great to hear that the follies are growing & that there are even more of them as well.  that things continue really well.

Piriam -  for you and DH.

RJS -  that the one follie is THE one for you .  I am one of the truly blessed ones who did end up with a natural BFP, after being told it was practically impossible not to.

Specialmum - Any news hun?  Do hope it's all ok.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

We did have a nice holiday .... only 4 nights away .... but so lovely to have a change of scenery.  Weather wasn't great, but much as expected if you holiday in the UK in August  .  Least we were in a static caravan this year, rather than a tent.  The hol's are going so quickly .... can't believe DD is back at school next Thurs and going into year 2   .  We've had a bit of attitude during the hols, but I will miss her when she goes back.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

thank goodness for caravans eh


----------



## Sasha B

Specialmum     that all is ok with you & your little ones.


Julie, welcome back. Glad you enjoyed your time away.


Pumpkin-pie, God is the giver of life and he is a God of miracles. I'll     that your follies keep growing nicely for EC.


Piram, so sorry that you are going through such a rough time hun    . I hope that your Dh doesn't have to go on dialysis.


Carole, hope you are well.


Vanessa, thinking of you hun. You've been quiet lately. 


RJS,     that your lovely blast is making him / herself at home. Hope the 2ww isn't too hard.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your thoughts &   . Things here still tough, so I do appreciate them.

  to all, sorry no personnals


----------



## spooq

Hiya ladies,

I was reading my bible lastnight and was trying to find a prayer/psalm that I can say which can help me find peace, particularly in regards to the suffering of IF. I couldn't really find anything that seemed to fit. I'd like to speak to God about my pain but also that I understand that it is not a punishment, that He has a special plan for me. I'd like to thank Him for the hope that I feel.

Thank you,

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Flow13

Hi everyone, its been a while since I posted. Just wanted to say hope you are all ok.     for you all. xx

At the minute I am struggling with my faith. I suppose its because of the whole IF issues etc. I havent been to church for a while nor read the Bible and I am not liking the person I am becoming. This Sunday I am returning to church.


----------



## judy620

Hi ff's in Christ
i have been off and on reading this and would like to quote Mathew 21:22 "And all things you ask in prayer, believing, you will receive." 
I have undergone numerous treatments for more than 10 years. I have had my moments of doubts and wavering when i felt abadoned but these verses bought me back to God. I have learnt from experience that when there is no doubt in your mind about your receiving the gift from God, you will receive it. So remember the story of God carrying you in times of difficulties. It's not by your strength that you are enduring this path but the strength is God's. 

Please don't loose faith in Him. He knows best.

God bless all.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi just a quick post, need some prayer.  We had EC today and only got 3 eggs because of all my surgery on my ovaries.  Praying that they will all fertilise.  I really am praying for 2 good embryos to go back on Friday but I know God has everything in hand and we just need to have faith.
I find Psalm 121 very helpful in times of worry.


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, hun i can only imagine how anxious you must feel at the moment.


I'll be praying that your lovely embryos fertilize well and grow at a good rate    . Hang in there hun. God is bigger than the circumstances you find yourself in.


Much love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## max...

Just wanted to say hi~ put your faith in god even during the difficult times~he wont let you down   



I dont get on ff much as god blessed me with our gorgeous girl but i try to read back


God bless


Max,Bob & Lola
x


----------



## carole

Lovely to see lots of people posting   

pumpkin-pie -    for your embies to divide and be strong and sticky


----------



## Flow13

for you Pumpkin Pie. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thank you ladies for your    it means a lot.  Am delighted to say that we found out this morning that all 3 eggs have fertilised - Praise God!  Having embryo transfer tomorrow so    that there will be at least one (but praying for 2) good quality ones to put back.  Trying to keep trusting in God and know that he has this all worked out.
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Pumpkin pie - Really great to hear that all 3 eggs fertilized well &  that all goes well for your ET tomorrow. 

Max/Carole/Sasha/Judy/Flow/Suzi/Piriam/Hbrodie - .  Hope you are all well ladies.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Praise God Pumpkin! I pray that all three go on to do really well.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi 
Sorry forgot to come back on yesterday and share our fantastic news.  God is good!  We got a grade 1 embie and a Grade 1/2 so more than we could have asked for.  Both have been put back and are hopefully getting comfy for the long haul.  Feeling positive at the moment but not sure how long that will last.  This first week should be ok but its the second week that will be tough especially as last time I started to have a little bleed a few days before test date.  But just praying that this will be our time.  Thanks for all your support and


----------



## Sasha B

Wooooo Hoooo Pumpkin!!! Come on little ones! God is really good. Praying that one or even both will stick & stay put.    Well done you for hanging in there Pumpkin, its not been an easy time in the run up to this cycle.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Sasha, how are you and your little ones doing?


----------



## hbrodie

yay pumpkin!!!!!!!!! come one embies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha B

We're fine thanks Pumpkin. Bella had her 4th birthday party today & I did face painting. We both had a great time   . Little Dan is doing well. He is such a smily baby and is trying to copy the sounds when we talk to him. I never take for granted how blessed I am.


Lots of love hun & I really hope this time next you will have a little of your own to delight over.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

happy birthday bella!!!!

I have said a prayer of thanks every night since we got our bfp, without fail. I too never take it for granted that we r so very blessed. we r very lucky.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Hbrodie, hope Phoebe is doing well and Emily is enjoying being a big sister


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Pumpkin-pie - That's great news hun.   that you will also be blessed this time.

Sasha - Really pleased that Ella enjoyed her birthday. Great to hear that Daniel is starting to babble ... it's so cute isn't it when they start mimicking you talking.

Hbrodie - Totally agree .... I never take it for granted just how blessed we are.  To have been blessed twice is more than I ever, ever imagined possible.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies
Well I am now Day 9 on my 2ww and its start to get hard.  Feeling a bit down and just so scared that I am going to start bleeding.  Last time I started bleeding on the Monday night and test day was the Wed.  I am keeping on praying and trying to stay positive but its so hard sometimes.  Feel that we have been TTC for so long you start to wonder if it is ever going to work but I know God has his perfect timing, just praying that this is our time.  Would appreciate your prayers for strength and for a positive outcome


----------



## Sasha B

Oh honey, I so know that feeling of "It hasn't worked yet again   ". I have had that in every 2ww even those where I ended up having a BFP. The truth is that unless you are having multiples (and even then it is not always the case) you won't have any symptoms or any sign that your embies have implanted. 


I will     hard that you do not start bleeding (but even that is not a sign all is over as you can have implantation bleeds as well). i always found the 2nd week of the 2ww really hard as well, I think most people do but every sleep is one closer to test day    .


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

pumpkin-pie


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pumpkin-Pie - Lovely words as usual from Sasha ... like she said the 2nd week is always the worst.   for you hun. X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thank you ladies, you are all amazing support


----------



## hbrodie

pumkpin - I shall    hard for you through your 2ww hun


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your   .  Was doing ok but had a tough weekend. Keep thinking AF is coming but its just clear fluid and the progesterone gel but its stressing me out and keep going to loo to check.  Feeling rather emotional and started crying at church on the first song which was "what a faithful god have I", thankfully pulled it together as thought I was going to have to squeeze along the pew to get out.  OTD is Wed but think I am going to test on Tuesday am and again on Wed before we go for the blood test.  Really dont know one way or the other whats going on,    that this will be our time and that it is Gods timing for us.  This really doesnt get any easier!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, I'll keep praying for you too. You are doing so well hun. We all get emotional in the 2ww as it is such a tough thing to go through    . Its like you have come to the fork in the road, one leading to your dream and the other a continuation of the life you have been living and the tx journey but you don't know which road you will go down or how far away that dream road will be. I really hope it is right around the corner for you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## max...

Evening girlies.....

Thought i would pop on for a quickie... he he

Pumpkin-pie~ its not over till the fat lady sings.Be carefull testing early hun -i did that and it was negative but went for bloods as it was routine at our clinic and the bloods came up low positive and now my little gorgeous cheeky monkey is asleep upstairs.

Hi to everyone else off to Algarve in morning but will keep you all in my prayers

Love n God bless  

x


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, I am praying that you will get a wonderful result when you test in the morning. Thinking of you. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

for p-P. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Ladies, all good so far so will see what tomorrow and what Wednesday brings.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, just wanted to pop on and let you know that I tested this morning.  13 days since EC with a clearblue digital and it said "PREGNANT".  I just cried was so happy,  I know its a day early and they will do bloods tomorrow but praying that this will confirm it.  Feel so blessed and just amazed by Gods amazing grace.  It has been a long time waiting and praying but it has been so worth it.  Just praying that tomorrow and everything else goes well and we can get to the scans.  WOW, think I am still in shock, havent told my parents yet, waiting for the confirmation tomorrow lunchtime.  Thanks for all your prayers xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Yipeeeeeeeee! Praise God            


Congratulations, Pregnant lady Pumpkin & Dh on your long awaited   !!!


I'll pray for good hcg levels. Let us know when your first scan is. Your news has made my day.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## carole

Woohoooooo pumpkin-pie ! I had goosebumps reading your message   

Fantastic news - congratulations to you and Mr pumpkin-pie !


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Ladies, its been a long time, we started TTC I think about 9 years ago but then had to put things on hold with DHs renal failure, dialysis then transplant.  Then by the time we went on IVF list I had endometriosis and tubes were blocked, two big ops on my ovaries and finally we have made it to hear.  God has been good to us and been with us through it all, his timing is perfect and thankfully he has helped us with patience, when we were struggling.  I feel so blessed will let you know how tomorrow goes. Its lovely to be able to share answered prayer xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Can confirm its a   .  Have wanted to use that symbol for ages!!!  So delighted and feel truly blessed.  Its been a long wait but Gods timing is perfect.  Cant quite believe it!  My level was 64 at 14 days post EC so  I think there is just the one thats made it but absolutely over the moon. Thanks for all your prayers, it means so much, even though I dont know you your support is fantastic.  This is such a lovely group     Now just need to get through the 3ww for my next scan!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pumpkin Pie.

I'm sooooo excited to hear your news.  
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

wonderful news Pumpkin, just absolutely wonderul.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend.  I am doing fine, still dont think its fully sunk in yet that I am pregnant.  Dont feel hugely different except more tired and maybe slight nausea at times but not that I feel I am going to be sick so not sure if its all in the imagination!  Still keep worrying that AF is going to come but trying to keep strong and just enjoy this.  Think it might all become more real when we see the heartbeat on screen in two and a half weeks time


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, I am still     for you and your little ones. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well   

Sasha - thanks for your    .  All is going well, did my last clearblue digital test yesterday and had gone up to 3+ weeks so things are progressing.  Have been feeling a bit nauseous although more at night rather than the morning.  Tummy is a bit bloated.  Scan is in a week and a half, its all still sinking in, trying not to get too excited and still very nervous but trying to enjoy it


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin. I am so pleased all is going well. Will be praying for your first scan in 1 and 1/2 weeks. How exciting!

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone.  Well had a nightmare of a morning which thankfully has all turned out ok in the end.  

This morning went to toilet and wiped and there was red blood, not a lot but definitely bright red, wiped again and a bit more.  This was 7.30am so had to wait for clinic to open at 8am then couldnt get through, that phone is always engaged!!  

they said I could come in for a scan but they might not be able to tell me anything as it was still very early.  Amazingly although I am only 6weeks+1day they were able to see the heartbeat which the dr was surprised as often its too early to pick up.  Everything looked ok, there is still more blood in the womb which she said was likely to come out but is separate to the baby and could be implantation bleeding.  

The dr and all the nurses were really lovely.  It was just amazing seeing that little flickering heartbeat and has set our minds at ease, DH and I were a wreck this morning! Lots of frantic    going on!  I feel physically and emotionally exhausted now! Still have to go back next week and have the scan as planned.  There was definitely only one there, no sign of the second one but we are over the moon that our little one is a fighter!

Hope everyone else is ok and having a less stressful time!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Pumpkin Pie - So sorry you had such a worry this morning, but great that it all turned out ok.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, I know how scary any type of bleeding in pregnancy can be but fantastic news that you have seen a little heartbeat (I saw the same with both of mine at 6 weeks) and that the area of bleeding is separate from the baby. I'll keep praying that your little one continues to flourish.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin - wonderful news to see a HB that early...you have a strong LO in there and I am sure all will be fine. I shall    no more bleeds and for a safe and healthy pg for you hun. xxxxxx I know how scary pg bleeding is hun. take it easy. xxx


----------



## Unique

Just popping in...

*Pumpkin* congrats to you and hubby on the blessing of your bean. Sorry that scare shook you, although relieved with you that the scan showed a healthy growing bean in your blessed womb. Thank You Jesus \o/

Hello and blessings to everyone else here 

Love,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## Piriam

Hi Ladies, 

Firstly, Pumpkin Pie - huge congrats on your   What wonderful news.

It looks like this might be the end of the road for us   Dh is getting worse & has been refered for dialysis, he's on the transplant list. Just wanted to thank you all for your support.

Piriam


----------



## Sasha B

Piram, hun, I am so very sorry      . I hope that your Dh gets his transplant soon and that his health stays ok until then. I'll pray for you both. You've had such a hard time.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## max...

Evening girls
please can i ask for prayers for a good friend of mine-Em & Mick-their baby Spike Stanley passed away yesterday at 6w2days.He was prem but was doing ok.Em(Angels)& Micks 1st baby Daisy Mae also passed away.
For a bit of background info its the main yorkshire ladies part 191 thread.
Words fail me,i am devastated and this does test my faith ~any prayers would be great


God bless

Max & Lola
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Max, how devastating for Em & Mick, to loose one baby is heartbreaking enough but now to have lost another. I will pray for them both. Sometimes, like you I find it hard to understand how God could allow such suffering and great loss.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

max - I heard of this via ** from another FFer on there too ajnd have been saying    since his birth and I am so sadenned to hear of his passing. plus the passing of his big sister. it seems sometimes God plays cruel games with life. why.


----------



## Piriam

Sasha B said:


> Piram, hun, I am so very sorry     . I hope that your Dh gets his transplant soon and that his health stays ok until then. I'll pray for you both. You've had such a hard time.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Sasha xxx


Thanks Sasha,

Really appreciate it.


----------



## carole

Max & Lola

Thank you for your post   

  for Em and Mick

I am so sorry and sad that they have lost Spike Stanley and that he has gone to be with their angel Daisy Mae.

It is so difficult for us to understand why this should happen, but God has a plan for Em & Mick and I    that they will find happiness and have the family they long for.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

I've not been on this section in a while. 

Had a bit of a crisis a few weeks ago, we got caught naturally, got my BFP the weekend the pope visited so took it as a good omen. Had many people praying for us, even a random priest in Sainsbury's I got talking to, he took my name down and had his woman's prayer group pray for me. Whilst I was with work in Bristol I found a church that was dedicated to St Gerard, the patron saint of catholic expectant mothers. I prayed at his shrine and went to mass there and had prayers and a blessing from the priest. 

Then the bleeding started and we lost another little angel into heaven. 

I was literally praying day and night to god that he wouldn't take another from us. 

I can't understand what more we can do, if praying and doing all that won't work, what will. 

My sister is quite a bit younger than me, she's been talking to me as one of her 15 year old friends recently discovered she was pg. My best friends ex decided he had to confide in me that they had an abortion last year as the timing wasn't right for them to have a child. 

I can't understand through all this why others can get blessed and not us. 

My priest (a very old guy) doesn't really get my questions on the subject at all, when you do the whole comparison between infertility and abortion, he goes on a rant about abortion. When you try and highlight the infertility then he goes on a rant about god not intervening and leaving it to nature. Then the most stupidest of comments, no one is infertile, its just nature hasn't found a time to bless them. 

So apparently I don't have fertility problems, just nature hasn't decided to make my DH a dad yet! OK then...

DH has decided he can't cope with anymore losses, so its probably the end of the road for us, we've been offered tx with the recurrent miscarriage clinic but he doesn't even want to do that. 

So frustrating. 

Love and prayers for all.

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Maguire,


My heart goes out to you. I don't understand why God seems to allow others to get pg at the drop of a hat when there are people like you who would and have scaled mountains to have a baby. I wish there was something I can say to ease your grief. I am very sorry that you lost your precious baby and that it isn't your first m/c. You and Dh need to take time to heal and please be gentle with yourselves. All I can say is that God may change his heart about having the tests in the future but it is something that you have to give him the space to work through. He probably can't stand to see you in any more pain and grieving for yet another loss.


I will pray for you hun.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh, such sadness to read tonight.

Piriam -  for your DH & yourself of course too hun. 

Mrs Maguire - I'm so terribly sorry to hear you've had yet another devastating m/c.  We've had 4 m/c's in total and really had thought we should give up ttc #2 when I did get a BFP.  I know it's hard to keep faith at times like this, but I really do  that things will work out for you very soon.

Max - I was so sad to read about Spike Stanley passing away, especially after his precious Angel Sister.   for them both and for everyone surrounding them.

Can I share some lovely news though ... we've finally got a date for DS's Christening.  It's been sooo difficult trying to get a date when all the Godparents/Grandparents etc could all make it.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Piriam

Ladies,

Dh start dialysis tomorrow, we're both feeling    & apprehensive.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## chocolatefudge

Piriam,
I hope it goes really well for you and your DH. Take strength from this site: we're all here to support you.
x


----------



## Sasha B

Piram, will be praying for you & your Dh, for God to carry you through this and to give you both strength far beyond your own.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

piriam - thinking of you and your dh


----------



## Piriam

Thank you ladies, we got through it.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Piriam - you're in my thoughts and prayers, really hope this helps DH. 

Julie - I think it would be nice to have someone who would encourage him in faith as well as having people that are more relaxed about that kind of thing. I know we can't force religion down our childrens throats, but I think giving them an upbringing where they go to church occasionally is fantastic. Is there anyone at church you really get on with? Have you got outfits sorted and that kind of thing? I had J in a silk romper thing, but I think they have such gorgeous christening gowns that could also look really nice.  

Hope everyone else is ok. 

We're having our marriage convalidated at the end of the month, so another big wedding style thing, that this time we've had to do on a budget. I was going through an annulment when we got married, so we did it the civil wedding way. Now its all come through we've been able to do it all again in the church. We had our last meeting with Monsignor tonight, the next thing is the practise in 2 weeks. 

I've met some priests who have said that I should be receiving the sacrament anyway, but my priest is really old and strict. I feel a bit guilty as I'm in the catchment for two churches, so we go to both, the priest at the other one had a word with me and said I should really receive it, so I did. When I checked this with the older priest he was very firm in saying that I really shouldn't. I sort of feel guilty now as if I'd waited then I'd have received it again for the first time in nearly 5 years on my wedding day, rather than at a random mass before hand. 

The priest said today we shouldn't go mad on flowers, but we've already ordered them, pew ends, pedestals, the lot! But the local florist is really good, as we said we trust her with whatever she wants to do with them (in a black and red theme) she's going to see whats around on the day and try and do them as cheap as possible. 

It's funny as when we started out planning it all, it was going to be a simple do for everyone, but we've still managed to get it all in for about £2000 which I think is a bargain really. It's a chance to reuse my dress again, but with a few tweaks. I insisted to DH that I have a Catholic veil, obviously there's no such thing, but I remember weddings from when I was younger and it was all about lace, so had a veil customised with some lace with sparkly things on. 

DH claims to be agnostic'ish, but he really got into choosing readings and hymns etc. Was quite impressed.

xx


----------



## hbrodie

mrs maguire - that all sounds lovely.   

piriam -    well done to you and dh for getting through today


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


I just wanted to take this opportunity to give thanks to God for bringing life out of death. Two years ago tomorrow I miscarried our twins and was the lowest that I have been since DH died. A year ago tomorrow I had ET (a 3 day transfer which I doubted would work as all the others had been 5 day transfers) and here I am with my beautiful little boy! Our family is as complete as it can be this side of heaven and although I miss my Dh everyday I thank God for giving me my two wonderful children.


Love to you all and thank you so much for your support & prayers through this journey which has now ended for me. I'm not going anywhere though as I want to give back what others have given me over the years.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sasha - Like you I thank God every day for my beautiful children.  All the sadness we have endured has ended up with marvellous blessings.  

Mrs Maguire - My good friend (who I met at the Church P&T group) is DS's Godmother and my Brother and friend's DH are being Godfathers.  Another friend is making lots of cakes for us, and the Christening cakes.  We managed to get a smart little outfit for DS to wear, as DD's Christening outfit was very obviously a girl's dress & my little man is very ... well ... manly  .  He's got a pair of linen trousers & waistcoat with a little shirt.  He'll look scrummy (I'm not biased of course    ).  My friend is lending us the shoes that her DS wore at his Christening.  Lovely to hear all about your plans for the convalidation of your marriage ... I never understood before why people renewed their vows, but I can honestly say now that after nearly 10 years of marriage I totally understand why people do.  I'm sure you'll have the most fabulous day.

Piriam - Hope DH's dialysis went ok hun?

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Your prayers would really be appreciated for a lady I know on the Czech thread...



babycrazy said:


> I am the bearer of sad news and would ask all to send thoughts, prayers & love to Meritagesue. I have PM,ed her and said i would make this sad news known. I was looking through some post and was drawn to read meritagesues signature, I was devastated and shocked to read that she gave birth at 26wks and both her baby boys were taken away from her and DH, a few days apart Two more Angels in heaven That their mummy and daddy would rather had to keep and hold in their arm,s forever. Angel Blessings XX Karen BC


So very sad.

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

so very sad. I still have to ask the question 'Why'? why does this happen? why does He let it be this way? it seems so cruel. each time I hear of such sad news I just can't understand it


----------



## MrsMaguire

Oh crikey thats such sad news, they're in my thoughts and prayers     

Julie - it sounds like its going to be a magical day hun, really hope you have a fab time. We got married whilst I was waiting for my annulment, so this is more of a thing so I can receive the sacrament as my priest is a bit old fashioned and wants me to wait so I'm in a state of pure grace. My SIL got married 3 years ago and want to renew her vows already, but she's one of these who does it to show off 'look what i can do' rather than for the real reason. 

I've got less than a week to go - we're still trying to figure out the orders of service, its a bit of a nightmare trying to get a booklet printed. 

We've found out that by some kind of miracle that we're pregnant again, its so scary due to what has happened this year. I hope this isn't tmi, but earlier I had very pale pink discharges, now its very pale brown, so hoping its some kind of implantation thing. As our last miscarriage was only a month ago I didn't even think it was possible for this to happen so soon. I really hope that its a sign that god is throwing everything our way, its just up to my body to bake this little bean till the end. 

I really couldn't cope with another miscarriage before the convalidation - or we could call it wedding. There's a few catholic prayers that get to me as far as miscarriages are concerned, the first mentions the ressurection of the living and the dead, the second mentions the judgement of the living and the dead. I always think of all my angel babies in heaven when this is said. 

I really hope to god that we're blessed. It would be the ultimate wedding present. 

xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Sorry didn't want to edit my last post. 

I know its hard in these situations to look up at god and ask why would you do such a terrible thing. I was talking to my priest and he could give no clear answers apart from a really crap one which went along the lines of god likes to let nature take its course. 

I think in theological terms most would say something along the same lines but apply scripture and that kind of thing. 

There's nothing that can be said during these sad times that can make it any easier, nothing that can take the pain of it all away. It's hard not to blame god, many would, many would question his existance, I know I've done the same thing when I've had losses. 

I'd like to think that god would have done everything in his power to try and help, but sometimes nature over rides what he can do and bad things happen. 

Its just such a tragic terrible thing to have happened.    

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Maguire, congratulations on your BFP! Will       that the spotting stops (it could well be an implantation bleed) and your little ones stay put for the next 9 months. I know how nerve wracking the first 12 weeks can be especially after having experienced a loss. We are all here for you.


With regards to the whole why does God allow suffering and loss discussion, I honestly don't think we will know this side of heaven. It is one I still grapple with. Truth is we live in a fallen world and that means our lives will be touched by pain and loss (still don't fully understand why a God who is so loving and almighty, who can heal people and bring people back from the dead allows this to happen) but two things keep me sane a) that Jesus went through the ultimate suffering and darkness for us and b) that one day we will be together again with God in heaven. Ever since my Dh died heaven has become so much more real to me, it is home. It is where my Jesus, my husband, my little ones who didn't make it and my best friend are. It is this amazing place far more beautiful and infinitely more exciting than we could ever even imagine.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Aww Sasha,

That made me cry. That's a beautiful way of describing it.

Woke up to do a test today, I was pouring with blood so at 4 + 5 its over. Again. DH is taking it really hard, he was in such a state. Really worried about him. 

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Maguire,


I am so very sorry for you & for your Dh      . Will keep you in my prayers.


All my love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone, sorry not been around much recently - 

Mrs Maguire - I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you    and   

Julie - Hope the christening went well and you enjoyed your special day  

Piriam - Hope you and your DH are ok and he is starting to feel a little better having started the dialysis.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.
I am pleased to say I am now almost 10 weeks pregnant and although we have had a few scares, had some pink discharge and a scan last week but all is well.  Feeling exhausted and nauseous but so thankful to God for answered prayer.  We have the 12 week scan in 2 weeks time.  It has been a long long journey for us and I know there is still a long way to go but am so grateful and count my blessings everyday


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Sorry I've not been online for a few days.

Mrs Maguire - I'm so desparately sorry to hear your news hun.  Massive .

Pumpkin-Pie - Lovely to hear things are going well, but sorry to hear about your scares.  The Christening is on 14th Nov hun, so a few weeks left to go.  I've got a "nearly new" baby things sale to do the weekend before so I've been totally focused on that the last week or so.  Sadly a few of our family/friends are unable to travel to it, but that was totally expected, but some have really surprised us by saying they'd love to come.

Sasha - I'm so sorry for your friend's loss hun & will  for her and all surrounding her.  You always have such beautiful words.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone

Havent been on here for a while but looks like its been pretty quiet anyway.  Hope everyone is well.

Julie - Good luck for Sunday hope you have a fantastic day.

As for me, we had our 12 week scan today which was amazing and everything is great.  On the other hand I have this week developed horrendous sickness and been struggling to keep anything down.  Feeling a little better today so hoping I am turning a corner.  Have felt nauseous since 6 weeks so thought I was going to escape without being sick then at the weekend it struck.  Feel washed out and have been off work this week but hoping its going to go away as quickly as it came.  Feel bad for complaining but its left me feeling horrible.  

  and    to all who need them


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin - so sorry u r having sickness now. nausea is bad enough but MS makes you just feel dreadful. been there twice and it is not nice...just hang on to the thought that it is for such a wonderful reason. I did and it helped me get through it


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Pumpkin Pie - So sorry to hear that MS seems to have arrived.  Like HBrodie said, I also suffered really bad MS with both my pg's (particularly with DS) so I have every sympathy.  It's all for such a positive reason, but I know it's hard to think that when you are totally exhausted with it.  

Hbrodie -  Hello hun.

Hope everyone else is ok ... we are very quiet these days.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - is iot tomorrow for your DS christening? hopeall goes well


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hbrodie - Yep, it's tomorrow hun.  Very excited, but still lots to get done & ready.

Crazy day today ... ended up having to rush DS to hospital with breathing probs.  They think he had inhaled some vomit.  Thankfully it all ended ok and we are all back home.  Very scary at the time though and we had LOADS to get done today which will just have to wait now.

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - hope all went well today hun. glad all was ok re breathing probs. odd, late fri night phoebe had a vomit-inhaliing episode! it is scary


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hbrodie - Thanks hun ... it was a LOVELY day.  DS was soooo well behaved and loved it all.  He was full of smiles and didn't cry at all when he was crossed with the oil and had the water poured over him.  It was exactly what we wanted for him ... our close friends & family celebrating our overwhelming joy at having him in our lives & the blessing we've been given.

Hope everyone else is well? Very quiet here atm.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Julie - so glad you had a such a lovely day, and great to share with friends and family

HBrodie and Julie - so sorry you had scares with your littles ones, hope they are both doing ok.

Sickness has stopped and the nausea is easing a little.  Has been so lovely being able to share with everyone our news.  Everybody has been so delighted for us.  Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## hbrodie

pumpkin pie - so glad u r getting on ok.   

julie - wonderful news it went well    some of the LOs screach at the water and oil bit, emily didn't but I think phoebe might as she has quite a dislike to water


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Its been very quiet on here!  Hope everyone is well and keeping safe in all this snow and cold weather.  Hope the Christmas preparations are going well


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm still here hun .... just humming "All by myself"  .

How are you?

Love & hugs all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

I'm still around too   .


Sasha xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Julie, i am good thanks.  Feeling much better, time is starting to pass quickly now and my bump is growing! Very exciting, still cant believe it and I am very thankful for Gods blessing.  How are you, getting all excited for Christmas?  I cant wait for next year and our first christmas with a baby!!  

Hi Sasha - you just posted just as I was about to reply.  Hope you are well xx

Hows the weather with you all,  we have really bad ice here and lots of snow, its a bit scary walking to work!  
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Sasha - Least I get to "speak" to you elsewhere too hun. 

Pumpkin-Pie - You take care on the snow/ice then hun.  I remember I was petrified last year that I'd slip and hurt my then-bump.  Like you I am so very, very thankful God's blessings.  This is truly such an amazing Christmas this year ... I never thought I'd share a Christmas with two l/o's and I'm soooo excited.  Of course DD is excited too, but I think I'm more excited than she is  .  The weather isn't too bad here in Wiltshire now.  We had a bit of snow, mostly ice, and it's nearly all cleared now.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Pumpkin, fab to hear that all is going well and that you are expanding nicely   . Your next Christmas will be amazing.


Julie, you took the words right out of my mouth. I am so thankful for my two and have to pinch myself sometimes to check that its really real.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bambam

Was wondering where you all were and hoping everyone was ok


----------



## hbrodie

sorry I have not been about much. I have been very busy....ill....tired...and general life has been hectic, but happy 

Phoebe was christened sunday just gone (12th dec). it was a wonderful day, she smiled and slept and fed really well. I thanked God every second throughout the service for our 2 wonderful miracles, and I still thank him every night too.

I have attatched (I hope) an album I have just uploaded. it contains christening pics of our little family before the service and also emily and phoebe meeting Santa today at Emily's nursery party. Just wanted to alert those of you who find pics of LOs in case you don;t want to open the link. xxxxxx

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh218/brodiehe/

pumpkin - glad to hear all is going well. xxx

/links


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hbrodie - Lovely pictures, looks like you had a fab day xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bambam - I'm still here  .  This thread does seem to have gone very quiet recently   

Hbrodie - Same here hun .... tired, busy, ill but oh so happy.  I'm so thrilled to hear the Christening went so well and the pictures are gorgeous.  Love the Christening gown.

Pumpkin-Pie - Hope this bad weather about to return doesn't make things too difficult/dangerous for you.  Take care.

Love & hugs to all
Julie
XXX


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya girls,

How is everyone doing?

Are you all ready for xmas?

I can't believe its only a week away, this time next week we'll be getting ready to go to mass. 

Really hope everyone has an extra special time. 

xxx


----------



## hbrodie

mrsmaguire - it's exciting isn't it! I have not been to midnight mass for 3 yrs (1st yr = bad MS, 2nd yr = young baby / very tired mummy, 3rd yr = bad MS again) so this yr I plan to go and enjoy every minute of the service.
I am going to my mums' church carol concert tomorrow night with my MIL. Mum is in the choir there and it is a candle-lit service. so lovely and spiritual. I always find I fight the tears back when I go to it, very odd. I get this overwhelming feeling of peace and happiness. which is a great thing I suppose but a bit embarrassing in front of others (it is a very conservative church   ) 

do u remember that horrible woman I wrote about in my church who was always mean to me and others (but mainly me?) well, last week, at Phoebe's christening, dh and I were there early, with the godparents, and so was Pat (nasty lady). She is also the treasurer. (I have now resigned from the post of secretary due to family commitments and nasty comments Pat has made to me all just getting to me TBH). anyway, dh and I had a nice big donation for the church and as she was there (giving out the newsletter - she goes to the 0830 service and this was the 1100 one) we went up to her. I said 'oh Pat, I am glad you're here. we have something for you'. so she glares at us and says, really curtly 'oh yes, what?' so I said 'we have a donation for the church'. she said 'so?' I said ' well, u r the treasurer so I thoguht you'd like to have it and take it back with you?' after a long cold glare from her she said 'no, I do not want it thank you very much. I am not going home just yet.' so I (rather bluntly) said 'well who do we give it to then?' to which we were told 'oh just give it to one of the chhurch wardens'. dh and I were stood with our mouths open, as were our godparents, at her rudeness    as she walked off I said under my breath 'grumpy as ever then Pat' (I have not seen her for a while as she has had renal stones and been in hospital) and one of the congregations came over and said' ignore her dear, we all do' but this is the same old story. they all ignore her nasty behaviour and she gets away with it. anyway, as she was walking away with her little dog (who is very cute   ) I heard her say 'come on, let's get out of here' and she flounced off to the alter where the churchwardens were stood and I the nheard her loudly announce that 'had I known there's be all these bloody children here I'd have avoided the place like the plague!' well, my blood boiled but I was very restrained. If it had not been phoebe's christening I would have had to have said something but my guest were arfriving and I did not want a scene. nasty nasty woman    the 2nd sunday is ALWAYS a family service and nearly always has a christening. silly woman.
how is she a christian? I want to tke my girls to church but I fear gtaking them due to her being around because she makes it perfecly clear she hates children and I don;t want my babies exposed to such negativity.
I have been compiling a letter to her in my head (I could never write and send it) but it has helped me get my feelings out because she has really upset me


----------



## MrsMaguire

I'm so sorry that this evil woman made a scene at the christening. The way I would think about it is she's not really showing christian like behaviour, she can't really be in favour with god for the way she treats others. What does your vicar say about her behaviour? I think its time that someone took some action and made a formal complaint about her as I don't think she should really hold any position in the church with the way she behaves. Whether you do this through your vicar or possibly someone higher if your vicar won't deal with it. I've never known anyone take their dog into church, maybe you could tell the vicar that your DD is allergic to dogs and it affects her badly so they're banned from entering the church. All you can do is pity the woman for her behaviour, pray that she is at peace internally. Her behaviour is so unchristian like!

I totally get what you mean about crying sometimes in church, don't be embarrassed hun, it shows that the holy spirit is really touching you and opening up your spiritual side. I think it happens to everyone. I remember in one mass and a woman got upset, I just prayed that she was ok and could find peace with whatever was troubling her. Then there was a time when I'd not been to mass in a while, I got upset when I went back again, then another time when for some reason the prayers were really getting to me with our losses. 

We've got a carol service at 11pm xmas eve which is a little late, but there's a service earlier at 6pm for the children where they leave a birthday card for jesus at the crib. 

I started bleeding again y'day, so we've got a xmas angel after all, was rather upset, in mass Monsignor was chatting about what a gift from god children are. He can't explain to me anything about the theology concerning recurrent miscarriage. 

Thinking about new years resolutions, I think I'm going to work hard to be next to angelic this year   

xx


----------



## hbrodie

mrsmaguire - I am so sorry to read that you started bleeding hun. just awful, and a rotten time of the year too. God bless you abd your family hunni. I am so very sorry. xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies  

Flying visit as DS is poorly, but couldn't bear to read and run.

Hbrodie - So sorry to hear that Pat upset you on your l/o's special day. 

MrsMaguire -  for you my lovely.

I'm  we can make it to our Church's Crib & Christingle service at 4pm on Christmas Eve (due to the snow) ... it always makes me feel like Christmas has really started properly.

Love & hugs to all
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

julie - I hope the snow melts enough for you to get there xmas eve too hun. 

just back from my mum's church's 9 lessons and carols service. it was a candlelit one and was so lovely and moving.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Julie - hope everyone is well for the christmas eve service, hope the snow melts too. 

HBrodie - Have you thought anymore about complaining about that vile woman? Really hope you're ok. 

Xmas is starting to get a little stressful, so much effort and the majority of people don't even belief in the true meaning of the day. 

DH is off on an epic shopping trip to get his sisters cards with 'to my sister' on the top. So I jokingly said ooh does that mean I get one with 'wife' on the top, and he went ooh yes thats a good idea and added it to his list.      I think its me being generally mardy about it all as so much fuss is being made over my nieces first xmas. It's like everyones forgotten all the angels we've lost, I wish there was some recognition for them, because I don't know generally, but in my faith they were actual little lives that were lost, they exist up above in heaven. 

Hope everyone else is having stress free xmas preparations. 

xx


----------



## baby maryam

Ohh sweetie...
  I get sad also when I think about the baby I have lost, I cannot even begine to imagine how you feel honey.     
I am not christian (I am sorry if my posting here offends anyone, it is not intended to), I am muslim- and in Islam we believe than babies who died in utero or were born dead go straight to heaven. So yes, you will find them there, some day- hopefully after a long and happy life. 
May God give you the strength and perserverance... and just remember- your babies are not forgotten. You know they are there... and so does your special hubby... and all of us here in FF... and... well... God loves them, otherwise He would not have taken them so early. He wanted them to remain pure and angelical... that is why they have been taken so early from us. 
Keep strong!


----------



## hbrodie

maryam - I think that is a lovely post and a lovely way to think of the darling little babies who never made it to this world hun


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Maguire, I am so sorry that you've lost another little one. Let's be honest, we don't understand God's logic in this. It seems so unfair and you have been robbed of something and someone so special but I do know that God, who is all loving, who is the giver of life would never create a little life for it to be thrown away. I find my hope is more and more in heaven, our forever home where we will spend eternity with those whom we are separated from through death. You little ones are safe and well in God's hands, its just us who are left behind who have to bear the pain of that separation.


Much love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hello,

Thank you so so much for your kind words. I think I'm just generally feeling quite mardy at the moment. Thank you Maryam, no offense was taken at all, we all share something in common which is a strong faith.   Sasha, you're so right hun with what you've said, on Saturday I was at mass and I was so so angry, but I think times like this you need to be close to God to get you through this. 

I don't know about anyone else but I'm really not looking forward to christmas, so much stress for one day. We've all had swine flu again recently, my little boy is still feeling rather poorly, he asked earlier if santa can come another day as he's feeling really unwell. This is the first christmas where he understands more of what is going on. (We last had it April 2009 - or so we thought) 

I hope everyone is getting organised and ready for Saturday. 

There's mass at 6pm tonight which will be really nice as the little ones take a card to Jesus at the crib. We also donate presents for the less fortunate in the community, I told DH we should do this every year in memory of our angels. I wish we could do more. 

Hope everyone is well     

xx


----------



## baby maryam

I know how all of you feel, because this is exactly how I feel around islamic holidays. I keep thinking-hoping that this would be the last holiday without a baby or at least a baby bump, and there goes another one...  

It is God's wisdom why we are tested the way we are. He has created us, and with that, given us the strength to endure what tests come along. I guess we are special in a way, since we are stronger than those who do not have IF issues to worry about. But, as Sasha has put it- none of us know for sure what is the wisdom behind all that. We just have to keep our faith, keep trying and asking, and maybe, just maybe some day we will be given what we yearn for.   

I am sure we will be reunited with out loved and lost babies once God takes our souls. Until then, I guess all I can do is pray for more patience to endure all of this and pray that next time I get to hold and cuddle my little one... 

Have a nice holiday ladies... and I hope we get to be on the other boards next year!!!

P.S. I heard very good news yesterday- a friend of mine and a cycle buddy as well has delivered a healthy baby girl through c-section on monday eve- after having 3 miscarriagies and ectopic pgs and 7 trials of IVF. HOPE NEVER DIES!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Just a flying visit to wish everyone a very Happy Christmas.  

Love & festive hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## hbrodie

maryam - that is wonderful news, thank you for sharing it with us  how r u?

to everyone, I am not going to get online much between now and new years eve, so I wanted to pop on now and say

  Happy Christmas  to you all. I hope you all have a peaceful and happy time with your families and loved ones, or even just by yourselves with inner peace. I hope all colds and bugs go away, and keep away too! Much much love to all my FF friends and a  Happy New Year.


----------



## Sasha B

Wishing everyone a peaceful and blessed Christmas.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hbrodie

thank you sasha.

did you all have a good time this xmas?

I wish you all a happy new year also


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, just wanting to wish everyone a very happy new year and hope 2011 is a good year for everyone xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hope everyones had a fantastic Christmas and New Year.   

xx


----------



## Bambam

New home ladies ------------------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253255.new#new


----------

